# Greshies New Beginning



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Five years ago I started to lift weights, I was 53 years old and had just downshifted away from the rat race taking semi retirement, the slow and sometime faltering progress was chartered in my old journal 'Into the Deep End'. That journal is now closed.

Some of you will know I've had a sh1t year so far. I took on a temporary work contract that drained my energy and took away any work/life balance. During this time my Mum was declining rapidly and passed away two days into a week's holiday booked in March, so I didn't get a break. On returning to work things soon started to spiral downwards and eventually a couple of weeks ago I was signed off with depression. At that point I took a good hard look at my life, one morning I listed a series of headings... Job, Relationships, Social Life, Holidays. Hobbies, Training etc and marked them out of 100... a couple of the headings got zero... this focused my thoughts. I resigned the contract and decided to take several months off.

The old journal had run it's course. In it's time I have broken both wrists and lost a testicle (the two events are not connected). I have broadened out (in a good way) and gained strength and am fitter now than 5 years ago ( I have also gained several body piercings in the last two years too  ) . I'm never going to be a bodybuilder or power lifter but at least I can try to look as good as possible for as long as possible ... and lets face it there are seniors older than me out there who are competing and looking great for their years.

I have followed many different programs in the last 5 years and have the experience to create my own, but decided to follow a program from bodybuilding.com called* Jim Stoppani's 12 week shortcut to size*. In truth it is a program I tried to do before however it became too difficult with the demands of work, but I rather liked the concept that underpinned it.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/shortcut-to-size-training.html

The program is based around periodisation, in other words changing the training at specified points . To begin with you do light weights at high reps and as the program progresses the weights become heavier and the reps lower. The other element of this program is microcycles, where the weights and rep ranges are changed on a weekly basis. Traditional periodisation routines the same weight/rep ranges might last a month or more.

There will be four workouts a week lasting 12 weeks. Now this wont be a straight 12 weeks as I intend to take a break down south in June and unless I can find a decent pay as you go gym in the Caterham area wont be training whilst away. But I expect to finish by the middle of September when I have faithfully promised my best friends I will join them in the South of France on holiday.

Nutrition has always been hit and miss, more miss than hit actually. This is something else I shall focus on despite having to watch my expenditure whilst not working ...

The first session of this program begins tomorrow morning....

@Flubs @Mingster @Rykard @Dirk McQuickly @BestBefore1989 @Dai Jones and anyone else who wants to follow


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

First in

:thumb


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your mam passing.

Good luck with your goals mate, im sure you will smash them.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> First in
> 
> :thumb


 Awwweee bugger! I knew BB would beat me to it! :death: ....  ...but I bet dirk macwackerlie in! AND rykard...snicker snicker.....

i am looking forward to seeing you progress and wishing you well for new beginnings..xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh! And Ming......wahoooooo......in, in, in!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

in.

...and the weather picks up as you 'retire' ... you now have all the time you need to sort the garden, house and get yourself sorted.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I was going to join earlier, but didn't want to look uncool by arriving too early. There's a few people in here now, so I reckon it's ok for me to make a nonchalant entrance. Where shall I put these tinnies?


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Best of luck with your new goals :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Oh! And Ming......wahoooooo......in, in, in!


 Only because 've been on night shift 

All the best, as always, Greshie :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Bugger I must have overdosed on the 'Likes' yesterday so can't give any more at the moment ... so thank you everyone for your kind words  1st session coming up shortly ..

And it will be the first session in my shorts this year, the sun is shining. the skies are blue, and it's already hot on the "Scottish Riviera"


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Greshie said:


> , one morning I listed a series of headings... Job, Relationships, Social Life, Holidays. Hobbies, Training etc and marked them out of 100... a couple of the headings got zero... this focused my thoughts.


 think i need to do this my self.

Good luck with the new program


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 9th May *

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Week One Day One*

*Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench press*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x11/[email protected] rest/pause

*Incline Wide Grip Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x8/5 @50 rest/pause

*Incline DB Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x12/6 @14.3 rest/pause

*Flat DB Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x10/6 @ 14,3 rest/pause

*Triceps Pushdown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x12/[email protected] 35 rest/pause

*Lying Triceps extension*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x13/5 @ 19.3 rest/pause

*Decline EZ bar triceps Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] ... no rest pause too knackered

*Calf raises*:- 1x80/18 @ 38.2

*Notes*:- This knackered me! I've had to substitute a couple of exercises. I don't have cables. So Flat Flyes were done instead of cable crossovers and decline EZ bar tricep exts instead of cable overhead triceps exts. Found the rest/pause on the flyes difficult to achieve so paused when form started to go rather than at failure . Also failed on the decline triceps was running out of steam totally by that point. Didn't even feel the calf raises, rest/pause happened when I lost balance off the step.

At some point this week I need to look at the cable attachment on the cage, it's twisted so limits it's use.

Nutrition so far today has been a large slice of melon and a small shake (this was supposed to be on waking ... on waking all I want is a cup of tea , which I took back to bed with me!) This was followed by my usual pre-workout fix of oats/banana/whey/rocket fuel/milk all whizzed together with some creatine and BCAA added to the mix. I'm supposed to have Stoppani's version of this pre/during/post workout but i neck this down before and then drink water during to keep up hydration levels. Had a small shake afterwards with more creatine. Breakfat/brunch will be eggs mixed with low fat cheese. At some point I'll have some cottage cheese and pineapple, then dinner will be salmon and veg, with yet another shake before bed .... This is not quite the Stoppani plan as I've added a post w/o shake and skipped his tuna mayo lunch ... I'll try to get more in line with his plan over the next few days...

Once I have recovered sufficiently , today will be finishing clearing out the loft and taking the [email protected] to the tip. Then this afternoon will be spent flaked out in my summerhouse ...

Next Session will be tomorrow ... back/biceps/Abs (I'm sure there is nothing wrong with the ABS on the Merc..... oh my Abs? ..oh don't know where those are! :whistling: :lol: )


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@Greshie

PM not working for me, 01883 342276


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> think i need to do this my self.
> 
> Good luck with the new program


 It's a good thing to do @Dai Jones it helps you focus. Too often we are so immersed in the everyday that we lose sight of the bigger picture and the stuff that is important such as work/life balance and relationships.

I wish I had done this earlier because some of the results make uncomfortable reading, and some of the conclusions I've come to are drastic. It's really about being in control of your life and being assertive rather than just going with the flow or taking the easiest option.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> @Greshie
> 
> PM not working for me, 01883 342276


 Cheers @superpube It's at the Raglan Centre isn't it which is about 10 mins from where I'll be staying .... once I've firmed up my plans I'll give them a call


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Cheers @superpube It's at the Raglan Centre isn't it which is about 10 mins from where I'll be staying .... once I've firmed up my plans I'll give them a call


 That's the one mate yes


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Interested to see where you go with this! IN!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You have to build up to a diet just as you would build up to weights lifted. All will click into place over time.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You have to build up to a diet just as you would build up to weights lifted. All will click into place over time.


 Very true and I have some bits and pieces to clear up beforehand too ... waste not want not and all that!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Good luck with it mate. :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Good luck with it mate. :thumb


 Thank you Quacks


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Gershwin. Just checking in. It's piddling down where I am, boo! Hope your days goes well.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Gershwin. Just checking in. It's piddling down where I am, boo! Hope your days goes well.


 Morning Flubbles  ...overcast here but supposed to be 21 degrees today ... and the wind has died down a little ... am hoping the rain stays south as we deserve some decent weather here in the Costa Del Scotland


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 10th May*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Week One Day Two*

*Back/Biceps/abs*

*DB Bent Over Rows:- * [email protected] wu [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x20/8 @ 21.8 rest/pause

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x10/6 @ 40 rest/pause

*Standing Pulldowns:*- [email protected]@25 [email protected] 1x8/6 @ 35 rest/pause

*Straight Arm Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x8/10 @30 rest/pause

*BB Curls* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x10/[email protected] rest/pause

*DB Incline Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x9/[email protected] rest/Pause

*Inner Bicep Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x10/8 @ 11.8 rest/Pause

*Hip Thrusts:*- 20 20 20/6 r/p

*Crunches:*- 20 20 20/5 r/p

*Oblique Crunches*:- 10 10 15/8 r/p

*Notes:*- This was a disrupted session, postman called during the final set of the straight arm pulldowns with a special delivery letter containing Mum's grant of probate, so I had to 'phone Dad and then my Brother ... Dad (who is 90) was cleaning his windows ..... and my Bro was out walking his neighbour's dog and 'phoned back during the BB curls .....

I totally messed up the weights on the wide grip pulldowns starting far too light and had to do an extra two sets before reaching failure, the subsequent pulldown exercises became a law of diminishing returns as did the curls. As I don't have a cable , high cable curls were changed to Inner bicep curls. The incline curls were a little awkward as the preacher attachment on my bench got in the way so I'm thinking about swopping these for preachers...

And as for the Abs exercises lol ... the Hip thrusts were fine, but the crunches and obliques ...oh dear ... a lot of work is required on those, I could hardly get my torso off the floor!

Was reading Trained by JP's blog yesterday, he was talking about training lagging areas, of which my upper legs are a prime example ... he says train these areas more than once a week... I shan't do anything this week and I don't particularly want to interfere with the Stoppani program but JP does have a point so I'm thinking of adding leg extensions and lying leg curls in somewhere ... possibly on a rest day ... the only other day would be shoulders/traps/calves as this is the shortest routine but that is the day before legs so may not be such a good idea.

I'm also having to think about getting some heavier plates for my Dumbbells, the max I've got are 5kg, and I need to get some 7.5kg and 10kg plates ....

Yesterdays food included scrambled eggs with low fat cheese, cottage cheese mixed with pineapple ( I actually quite like that combo) half a peanut butter sandwich and a shake, then for dinner cold chicken with cooked vegetables mixed with salad , the vegetables were overcooked and not nice. Then before bed a shake with peanut butter added. I'm mixing protein powder with Milk which Stoppani doesn't specify but then that will counteract the fact that I'm skipping lunch... ( I hope) when I get my act together I will start tracking everything on myfitnesspal again.

After showering I need to get the grant of probate stuff sent down to Dad, then tidy the house, I've a potential cat sitter coming to visit later, she charges £7.00 a visit which is almost half the price of the cattery and will disrupt the cats less. I'm hoping to go down south from the 3rd of June to the 14th Jun, and have been given details of a gym in Caterham-on-the-Hill , just need to check they do payasyougo....

Thanks for reading all my waffle and hope you all have a good day 

ps next session Thursday ... the day SGN come to dig up my front garden to reconnect me to the gas main... so not quite sure when training will happen


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 10th May*
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 Good lord man!

Your only on day 2 of a 12 week program and already your considering changing it!

IMO you need to commit to the program, you picked it because it made sense to you and many others have enjoyed results from it.

Its only 12 weeks mate. Stick with it, change as little as possible and judge your results on where you are in 12 weeks time. Then If you still want to train legs twice a week, go for it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good lord man!
> 
> Your only on day 2 of a 12 week program and already your considering changing it!
> 
> ...


 Yes ... it was only a thought BB ... had a bit of an energy crash this afternoon so probably 4 days a week training is more than enough for me at the moment


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I do think four days is enough Ian. You have to just take a little step back to ensure your training future. The rest of the time you will be training your heart and your mind, and part of that is eating well, stopping to play with the kitties for a bit, contemplating your navel etc. Small steps right?

i don't care if you think I'm talking codswallop, it's what I think and I was nearer to you I'd be storming round with food, free hugs and would prolly dump myself in your conservatory and talk you into a comotose sleep within moments.. :lol: ....hurrr hurrr......xx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sometimes less is more, we get hung up on more is better.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

woke up in the middle of the night with a sharp pain in my left deltoid ... looks like I pulled a muscle ... it eases with manipulation but have put some deep heat on my shopping list......................


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

long hot bubble bath :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> long hot bubble bath :thumb


 It's weird, it's if I've had a flu jab or something and the muscle has been bruised...

Didn't stop me from cleaning the windows and surrounds this morning mind you.... which means of course that will be the end of the good weather up here ! :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I do think four days is enough Ian. You have to just take a little step back to ensure your training future. The rest of the time you will be training your heart and your mind, and part of that is eating well, stopping to play with the kitties for a bit, contemplating your navel etc. Small steps right?
> 
> i don't care if you think I'm talking codswallop, it's what I think and I was nearer to you I'd be storming round with food, free hugs and would prolly dump myself in your conservatory and talk you into a comotose sleep within moments.. :lol: ....hurrr hurrr......xx


 Yes I think you are correct, and although I'm not quite ready for meals on wheels yet, have to confess @Flubs catering services would be appreciated  :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 12th May*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Week One Day Three*

*Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder raise:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x11/3 @ 12.8 rp

*DB Lat Raises:- *[email protected] [email protected]8 1x12/4 @7.8 rp

*Alternate Front raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x18/6 @7.8 rp

*Side Lat to Front raise*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x3/2 @6.8 rp

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x28/[email protected] rp

*Calf Raises:*- 1x80/18 @38.6

*Notes:*- This might be the shortest of the sessions but I was jiggered by the end of it, but even though I had a good night's sleep was tired this morning.

Two cable exercises had to be replaced, so I chose Front Raises and then Side Lat to Front Raise. The former were fine but the Side Lats to Fronts OMG ; easy in principle and a good range of movement but as soon as I picked up a dumbbell everything went pear shaped

This is how they should be done

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/side-laterals-to-front-raise-

Possibly I was 'raised out' by that point but I struggled to get the DB's up parallel let alone front and down!

The DB shrugs were a disaster, far too light as can be seen by how far I had to go on the last set, and even then it was more running out of steam rather than proper failure. 2xsets of standard 10kg plates arrived this morning so next time I'm going to use the EZ bar and the new plates for these.

SGN are delayed by one day so will be starting to install the new gas supply tomorrow, though I have a drive full of stuff they dropped off yesterday. Still wondering which part of the front they will eventually decide to lay the pipe across... my betting is they are going to persuade me the simplest route will be to dig up some of the block paving.... to avoid tree roots in the only part of the garden that stretches across to the front of the bungalow you understand... we shall see.

Diet has more or less been following Stoppani's plan, though still need to get my act together and start tracking on myfitnesspal

Another lovely day here, though breezy, washing done overnight and out on the line. Not sure what I shall get up to, I do need a few plug plants so might take a trip to the garden centre ....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumb Those Side Lat to Front raise look HARD :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb Those Side Lat to Front raise look HARD :thumbup1:


 If it's hard...I wanna have a go!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb Those Side Lat to Front raise look HARD :thumbup1:





Flubs said:


> If it's hard...I wanna have a go!!


 They were fine when I did them without weights but as soon as I picked up dumbbells everything went awry.... My DB's are threaded so I can add more weight and are quite large. I think if I used smaller fixed weight DB's I might have got on a bit better... at least that is my excuse ! :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 13th May*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Week One Day Four*

*Legs/ABS*

*Squats:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x14/[email protected] r/p

*Lunges*:- [email protected] 1x10/5 @38.6 r/p

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]@30 [email protected] 1x10/[email protected] r/p

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x10/[email protected] r/p

*Lying Leg Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x9/10/5 @35 r/p

*Hip Thrust*:- 1x20 1x15 1x9/5 r/p

*Crunch*:- 1x15 1x10 1x10/4 r/p

*Planks*:- 1x25secs 1x35secs 1x35/15 secs r/p

*Notes :- *Slightly cooler this morning and cloudy. SGN turned up at 8am and are now busily digging holes everywhere... thankfully they are going to leave the block paved drive alone.

Any thoughts of adding an extra legs session to the routine vanished within minutes ... I varied leg position on the squats going wider than normal. Did lunges instead of leg press. Went lighter on the deads than anticipated as was running out of steam. The various ABS exercises were torture.... supposed to do a minute on each set of planks and 20-30 reps on the others ... Stoppani is 'aving a laugh!

Week two starts on Monday ... higher weights lower rep ranges but still going to rest pause on the last sets

Other than food shopping nothing planned for today, have a list of jobs to do but need to recover from this little lot first off!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The nutrition plan includes cooked oats ... On training days I cheat and put them in the pre-workout shake ... on rest days I can't believe I'm eating porridge.... !

Oh and I'm now reconnected to the gas main, well not me personally, but the bungalow is...... with next to no damage to the front garden ... can't say the same for the pavement though :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 16th May*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Week two Day One*

*Chest/triceps/calves*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] w/u 1x11'45 [email protected] [email protected] 1x12/[email protected] r/p

*Incline Bench press*:- [email protected] 1x11'50 1x12/[email protected] r/p

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x13/[email protected] r/p

*Flat DB Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x15/3 @ 16.8 r/p

*Triceps Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x15/3 @ 35 r/p

*Lying Tricep Extensions:*- 2 x11 1/9/5 @ 24.3 r/p

*Decline Ez Bar Tricep ext*:- 1x11 1x10 1x10/3 @ 24.3 r/p

*Calf raises*:- 1x70/11 @ 38.2

*Notes*:- How the hell this took nearly two hours I've no idea, Stoppani reckons it should take 90 mins so I suppose an extra 30mins for old git faffing. Weights upped as the reps are lowered. Messed up on the Tricep pushdowns as the last set should have been 37.5 but maths was never my strong point. Used my new 10kg plates on the tricep extensions though can't remember the exact weight of the EZ bar....

had a good result with some creatine bombs, I found some on Ebay for less than £6.00 a tub of 50 ... far cheaper than most of the supplement companies.. and well within date too... they arrived this morning having been ordered on Friday ... from some Combat shop ... Stoppani's post workout fix includes creatine and a shot of dextrose or 30 gummy bears .... since I couldn't find gummy bears in bulk , the creatine bombs do the trick...

The hole in the pavement outside was filled in first thing this morning so now just needs resurfacing. Have to say Scottish Gas Network have been very efficient .. Unlike Scottish Power. My 3 phase meter is to be replaced with a single phase on Wednesday which motivates me to finish off sorting out the garage, and I need to chase the installation of the gas meter as well as the dates the CH is due to be installed next week; floorboards need to be lifted to access the sub space and I can see exactly what the two cats will get up to  , so they need to be bundled off to the cattery for a few days !

Lovely morning has now clouded over but at least i wont be tempted to squander the afternoon lazing in the summerhouse ....

Thanks for reading and have a good start to the week !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

My workouts always take longer than planned.

I think its working out in a home gym. Sometimes I've not even finished changing the weight on the bar when the timer goes off to start the next set.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> My workouts always take longer than planned.
> 
> I think its working out in a home gym. Sometimes I've not even finished changing the weight on the bar when the timer goes off to start the next set.


 Thats true actually I spent 5 minutes trying to find a wafer plate for the flyes - had three couldn't find the fourth ... gave up in the end ... and yes changing plates etc does take time ... but I still faff lol


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Greshie.

Nice looking new journal with some good, solid plans with a couple of very decent sessions in there already. 

Sorry to hear of the upheavals with work, depression and such like and I'm also very sorry to hear about your mum.

Keep strong mate, the training will give you a little respite.

Take care


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Hi Greshie.
> 
> Nice looking new journal with some good, solid plans with a couple of very decent sessions in there already.
> 
> ...


 Thank you @Floydy thankfully I'm in a position where I can take time out to deal with all the [email protected] in my life ...

Training does give me focus ... but it's bloody knackering ! :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 17th May*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Week two Day Two*

*Back/Biceps/Abs*

*DB bent Over Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x12/5 @ 26.8 r/p

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x8/4 @40 r/p

*Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x6/5 @40 r/p

*Straight Arm Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x8/5 @35 r/p

*BB Curl;*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x8/[email protected] r/p

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x11/2 @45 r/p

*Inner Bicep Curl:-* [email protected] [email protected] 1x10/5 @ 15.3 r/p

*Hanging Leg Raise*:- 1x6, 1x7, 1x 8/5 r/p

*Weighted Crunches*:- 1x10 1x8 1x8/4 @ 5 r/p

*DB Side bend*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x15/5 @14.3 r/p

*Notes*:- These Abs exercises are the pits... the DB side bends were ok, but was swinging around like a baboon on the hanging leg raises and got the weighted crunches completely wrong!... oh well practice makes perfect and all that!

I'm finding it difficult to go to true failure on a lot of the DB sets, usually I stop when form starts to go out... I think I must be a lot stronger than the weights I'm currently lifting indicate .

Also must start using the spinlocks when doing BB curls as the sets had to be cut short when the plates started to slide ... I don't remember having this problem last time I did BB Curls.

Next session will be sometime on Thursday, not sure when as an Engineer is coming in the morning to replace the electricity. (thought it was tomorrow but got my dates wrong!)

Still trying to tidy and sort the garage, but there is an awful lot of [email protected] I need to keep hold of and it's defeating me a little... I do have a few bits to take to the tip though!

Found out from my best pal that the Gym in Caterham does do weekly passes ... he had popped out for bread and milk and saw the owner at the Gym entrance.... I shall 'phone to confirm but the cost sounds very reasonable to me.

Cloudy and cooler today, but we've had a good run of good weather so can't complain.... shower brunch then get back into the garage.....


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Good session, Greshie. 

If those weights are feeling too small for failure, then go slightly heavier. Sometimes it's difficult to know whether or not to do that, or otherwise to do more reps. Trial and error I think.

Still liking the 'other news' section in your journal too.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I didn't get much done yesterday, by the time I'd finished the gym session and had something to eat I felt completely whacked and spent the afternoon dozing in the conservatory

I seem to get these bouts of tiredness and lethargy and am not sure whether it's depression related or possibly a result low testosterone levels.. remember I had one testicle removed last year, and the remaining one is compromised due to restricted blood flow ... if this continues then I shall have to go back to my GP....

Feeling a bit brighter this morning however so am getting on with the garage....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Think it might also just be our age mate. I sat down on the sofa to watch the telly yesterday evening and promptly fell asleep !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well I didn't get much done yesterday, by the time I'd finished the gym session and had something to eat I felt completely whacked and spent the afternoon dozing in the conservatory
> 
> I seem to get these bouts of tiredness and lethargy and am not sure whether it's depression related or possibly a result low testosterone levels.. remember I had one testicle removed last year, and the remaining one is compromised due to restricted blood flow ... if this continues then I shall have to go back to my GP....
> 
> Feeling a bit brighter this morning however so am getting on with the garage....


 Probably a bit of all of that Gresh. When our minds are busy and full of stuff it comes out in other ways sometimes, it's our bodies telling us that things are a bit haywire.....but yes, do keep in contact with the doc if things don't pick up. This stuff takes time to work itself out. Take care you..x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 19th May*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Week two Day Two*

*Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x11/[email protected] r/p

*DB Lateral Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x12/[email protected]@9.3 r/p

*Alt Front Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x9/[email protected] r/p

*Side Lat to Front Raise*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x6/[email protected] r/p

*Ez Bar Shrug*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x16/10 @ 49.3 r/p

*Calf Raises:*- 1x80/16 @38.6

*Notes*:- 3 phase meter is now history, no storage heating anymore, but I do still have hot water :huh: :thumb .... of course given this is Scotland I'm now expecting a mini ice age to happen between today and next Thursday when the new gas central heating is finally commissioned :lol:

Decent session weights upped all the way through except for the Side Lats to Front Raises where they were lowered to almost nothing... and technique improved considerably until the last set when it all went haywire again!. Changed DB shrugs to EZ bar and piled on the weights ... as can be seen by the r/p set it took quite a while to get anywhere near failure.. Slight issue with calf raises in that I suffered cramp in my right calf night before last and can still feel the after effects...

Final session legs tomorrow

Managed to get one car load of [email protected] from the garage to the tip yestrday... still have quite a bit to go through... including loads of paint tins which are deffo in the "Imightneedthemtotouchup" category. The new rubber matting for the floor also arrived last week and is stacked in a corner ......................

Cloudy and rain forecast. Am going to pot on my cosmos seedlings this afternoon..........

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 20th May*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Week two Day Four*

*Legs/Abs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x10/[email protected] r/p

*Lunges:- *[email protected] [email protected] 1x8/8 @43.6 r/p

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x11/[email protected] r/p

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x9/[email protected] r/p

*Lying Leg Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x8/5 @ 37.5 r/p

*Hanging Leg raises*:- 10, 12, 8/5 r/p

*Weighted Crunch:*- 10, 10, 10/4 r/p

*Side Planks*:- 30 secs 15 sec

*Notes:-* well that's me [email protected], I think I started at 9:30am and finished about 11:00am. Squat form felt good, pleased with those. Leg extensions were good too. Twinged my lower back a little on the last set of deads, plates slid again, but thankfully the twinge didn't last for long. Hanging leg Raises were sporadically improved from last time and got form correct on the weighted crunches even if range of movement was non existent. As for the side planks, the less said about those the better :huh: :lol:

No plans for today other than I should pop into town to visit my old pal Ellie, it's her last day at work before she changes jobs and I promised to drop by the shop before she leaves.

Cosmos seedlings repotted yesterday ... Am hoping in the next two weeks they grow big enough for me to plant out before i go south.....

Week three starts Monday, but it's going to be a disjointed week because the gas man comes on Tuesday to start the CH installation....

Weekend i shall be touching up paintwork inside ... and outside if the weather is any good

Thanks for reading and take care


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Monday 23rd May

*Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*

*Week three Day One*

*Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] drop set

*Incline Bench Press (wide grip)* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] drop set

*Incline DB Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] drop set

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] drop set

*Triceps Push Down*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] drop set (I think- notes aren't clear)

*Lying Triceps Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] drop set

*Decline EZ Bar Tri Exts*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] drop set

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected] /[email protected]

*Notes:- *Week Three and the introduction of drop sets which didn't quite work out as planned.I should have calculated the drop set weight beforehand and also at least lined up the plates ... by the time I'd faffed around it was almost like starting a new set from scratch ... I'm sure the idea is to do a speedy changeover when you reach failure and not struggle off the bench, take weights off. put weights on....

Anyway next session I shall try to be a little more organised.

I forgot to do a warm up session on bench and was a bit disappointed how heavy the sets felt, i should have been able to knock them all out quite easily; I'm still below my max on these and I should have been thinking about going higher than 65kg on the last set....

However I was too optimistic on the triceps extensions , these were not great once I got above 30kg , but it is a huge increase on last week. Form on Flyes also went out somewhat on the higher sets ... It's a difficult balance between increasing the weights and keeping good form .

Must watch I'm not falling into old habits regards not eating enough, although over the weekend I made bread pudding out of stale Burgen bread ... adding milk, dried fruit and topping with raw cane sugar... all healthy right ??? :whistling: ... and I've scoffed most of it!... I think bread bloats me which is why I tend not to each huge amounts usually.

I'm following the suggested diet plan more closely, abandoned my traditional pre work out fix because it was laying very heavy in my stomach and just have a shake with some supplements, followed afterwards with porridge ('fraid I have to have sweetener added ... it's tasteless otherwise) and scrambled eggs with cheese.

I tried quark the other week but it gave me acid reflux so am back to cottage cheese with pineapple as a snack....

This week I shall button down and start tracking on myfitnesspal again.

Busy today, need to drop off a heap of magazines at recycling and pop into Town. The airing cupboard needs emptying ready for tomorrow, and I need to do some shopping ... and a carpenter is coming over at 5pm to lift some laminate flooring.......................

Had a bit of a bad time yesterday, a ghost from my past has been popping into my head recently, the last time we got together 6 years or so ago things didn't go the way perhaps they should have done and I've never understood what went wrong, I've buried it for so long but it's all surfaced again, and badly yesterday.. yesterday I realised I've never been able to move on; at least now I know I need to find closure.............  .... all part of the [email protected] that has bubbled up since Mum passed away.

Not quite sure when the next session will be... The CH man will be appearing first thing tomorrow, the cats will be heading to the cattery for a few days, I'm hoping the garage will not end up so full of boilers/radiators etc that I can't get to my gym equipment and I'll be able to do back/biceps/abs tomorrow night ...

we shall see !

Oh and here is a nice pic of the garden I took yesterday from the conservatory ... it was very thundery though we didn't get much rain...


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Doing well mate, even with the ghosts from relationships past popping into your head! (Apologies to Dickens).

Whenever possible I do drop sets with dumbells and have them lined up and ready to go, always takes me too long to change crap out on the barbell...slow as fook!

I put sweeter (splenda) on a bunch of stuff too, including oats, and with cinnamon on my Greek yogurt.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

All going in the right direction Greshie. 

Garden looks nice.

Hope the 'ghosts' sort themselves out without too much hassle. I had a similar thing a couple of years back over the sorting out of my mum's house, a very traumatic time.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> All going in the right direction Greshie.
> 
> Garden looks nice.
> 
> Hope the 'ghosts' sort themselves out without too much hassle. I had a similar thing a couple of years back over the sorting out of my mum's house, a very traumatic time.


 Yes I suspect it is stressful times like family bereavements when stuff like this does resurface, and it didn't help I was totally stressed out at work.

My garden is very important to my well being and I love looking out at it from the conservatory or from the chairs on the decking... I'm not a pedantic gardener where everything has to be neat and tidy much preferring a very loose slightly wild look, so the planting is not organised at all although I do need to get more blocks of plants to give an overall coherence.

Most of my family are gardeners, and i have a cousin who is a garden designer, though she has not hit the big time (yet)


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Your garden is lovely. Mines looks like a garage, I am very white trash lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 24th May*

*Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*

*Week three Day Two*

*Back/Biceps/Abs*

*DB bent over Row:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Standing Pull Downs:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Wide Grip Seated P/downs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] d/s

*Straight Arm P/downs:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] d/s

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]/[email protected] d/s

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Inner Bicep Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Weighted Hip Thrusts*;- 10, 8, 6 @ 6.8

*Planks*:- 2 x 60 secs 1x63secs/15secs d/s

*DB side Bend*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- As I feared the garage ended up full of "stuff" but I managed to move the dishwasher, washing machine, and box with the new boiler out of the way to create some room...

I also managed to be a bit more organised with the DB drop sets tonight and certainly the bent over rows and pull downs were more fluid...

Regards the rows I have a feeling I'm going to have to move to Barbell rows as I've run out of plates, and I can't really justify buying more whilst I'm not working.

The weighted hip thrusts were very uncomfortable though I found my stride with the planks ... I did these instead of cable crunches... i don't have a rope attachment though the cable bar has been adjusted and no longer twists (quite as much) By the side bends I'd had enough.

Hadn't realised the water would be off for most of the day was was a little dehydrated starting the session and I think this affected energy levels ...

House is in a mess although the old electric heating and controls are history. The new radiators are fixed to the walls and the trunking in place for the pipework to be fitted tomorrow. They have done a lot today and left everything as tidy as possible so am pleased 

One good thing about the cats being banished to the cattery until Friday is I can have all the doors and windows wide open... am sitting in the conservatory typing this and there is a lovely breeze coming in ... it's been a lovely day ...

Next session will be Thursday evening at some point

Shower, food, and the Chelsea flower show for me tonight now


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> Your garden is lovely. Mines looks like a garage, I am very white trash lol


 tut tut ... and you live in Surrey??  :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Not in the posh bit lol...

Do me a favour please @Greshie and edit out my area if you dont mind mate.. I'm highly paranoid!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> Not in the posh bit lol...
> 
> Do me a favour please @Greshie and edit out my area if you dont mind mate.. I'm highly paranoid!


 No worries ..... Done !


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> No worries ..... Done !


 Nicely done indeed thanks man!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is a lovely pic of our garden Greshie, I don't care for the all in a neat line look either. x


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

That seems like a lot of work for an old guy lol, give something like this a go

http://oldschooltrainer.com/training-for-the-older-trainer/

or this

http://oldschooltrainer.com/minimalist-power-and-bulk/


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> That is a lovely pic of* y*our garden Greshie, I don't care for the all in a neat line look either. x


 Fixed otherwise people will start talking :lol:

And thank you x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> That seems like a lot of work for an old guy lol, give something like this a go
> 
> http://oldschooltrainer.com/training-for-the-older-trainer/
> 
> ...


 Ken, thank you for these links :thumb , I've had a quick read through and have bookmarked them... will see this program through to the end and go back and have a proper look :thumbup1:

Might well end up following a 'Grey Pubes Template' lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Ken, thank you for these links :thumb , I've had a quick read through and have bookmarked them... will see this program through to the end and go back and have a proper look :thumbup1:
> 
> Might well end up following a 'Grey Pubes Template' lol


 As you know Greshie it is a lot harder to recover at our age, I only lift weights twice a week, on the very odd occasion I might do three, the other days I do cardio, I follow something very similar as those in the links, best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Lots of work in that last session, Greshie.  The arms must be sore today! :mellow:

Re the bent-over rows - Do you do those standing using your other hand as support, or kneeling on a bench, pulling up. See what I mean? Just curious as I tend to suffer a little with my lower back with the twisting movement (kneeling) and I'm trying to find a more stable method


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Lots of work in that last session, Greshie.  The arms must be sore today! :mellow:
> 
> Re the bent-over rows - Do you do those standing using your other hand as support, or kneeling on a bench, pulling up. See what I mean? Just curious as I tend to suffer a little with my lower back with the twisting movement (kneeling) and I'm trying to find a more stable method


 I use the bench ... one leg on the floor the other knelt on the bench with my 'free' arm resting on the bench, but I keep my lower back rigid ....


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Greshie said:


> I use the bench ... one leg on the floor the other knelt on the bench with my 'free' arm resting on the bench, but I keep my lower back rigid ....


 Same as me bud. I find it more stable that way too


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 26th May*

*Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*

*Week three Day Three*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*DB Lat Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Alt Front Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]/[email protected] d/s

*Side Lat Front raise*:- [email protected] [email protected],3 [email protected]/[email protected] d/s

*Ez Bar Shrug:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] d/s

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]/[email protected]

*Notes:*- Well what a ****wittery of a day, because the tools at Scottish Power/4GS can't get their act together, the gas meter was not installed yesterday so I have a nice shiny new heating system already to go but without the means to run it! 3 phone calls to Scottish Power over the space of 12 hours achieved three different responses to the problem. I have now raised a complaint which from previous experience is the only way to guarantee something will happen. Have no idea when the meter will be installed but it needs to be before next Thursday as I am away from next Friday. My CH installer has been brilliant, he tried to source an LPG conversion kit to tide me over, but although it's a little chilly today, the weather is due to warm up, I have the electric shower, the electric fire in the lounge, electric heating in the conservatory, and the washing machine and dishwasher are cold fill so I think I can survive a few days ! The complaints handler is due to call me on Monday morning, it will be an "interesting" call to say the least....

Anyway today's session was rather good ... possibly I had some anger issues to deflect lol.

Weight upped throughout the sets

Looking at some of the drop sets you can see the reps I've had to do to reach anything near failure. Look at the shrugs for example, the program says DB shrugs I've changed them to ez bar to get more weight and it's still not heavy enough ... I can add a bit more but I can see myself gravitating to barbell shrugs soon.

The side lat front raises improved again....

Legs session will be sometime tomorrow, have the builder coming round to fill in some holes and the carpenter is coming back at some point to put the laminate floor back down in the hall. Also need to collect the furballs from the cattery.. so not sure when.

This afternoon after my shower I shall pop out to homebase to pick up a blanking plate needed for the bathroom and then I shall settle down in the conservatory with the Telegraph crossword. Have salsa chicken for tea... went overboard with the salsa when I cooked it though !


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 26th May*
> 
> *Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 What kind of hole is your 'builder' filling in? I kid. 

Good job mate. Keep it up!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> What kind of hole is your 'builder' filling in? I kid.
> 
> Good job mate. Keep it up!


 :lol: I'll tell you tomorrow once I've seen him....

Now the CH installer could flush my system anytime :tongue: ^_^


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Might well end up following a 'Grey Pubes Template' lol


 How did you know about that???


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> How did you know about that???


 'cos I did actually have a quick read trough the Oldschooltrainer website and clicked on the link....

not that my pubes are grey (the only bit of me that's not) :whistling:


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice work again, Greshie  The uppage of the reppage is going well, keep it up bud.

Nothing worse than bloody gas suppliers is there? Like anything else, they get your custom and the after sales is sh!te. Hope it's sorted soon mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Nice work again, Greshie  The uppage of the reppage is going well, keep it up bud.
> 
> Nothing worse than bloody gas suppliers is there? Like anything else, they get your custom and the after sales is sh!te. Hope it's sorted soon mate


 I've been with Scottish Power for donkey's years and over that time the levels of customer service have deteriorated markedly. Unfortunately when I moved here 5 years ago they were one of the few suppliers to support a 3 phase electricity meter .. Now I've (almost) completed the process of moving to gas central heating, once everything is bedded down I shall be off to find an alternative supplier with a better customer service record, even if they don't provide the cheapest tariffs on the market... The only good thing about Scottish Power is their customer services team are based in the UK, but it is really hit and miss, I've had conversations not recorded and followups promised and not done.... hopeless....


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Dunno if it's of any help but we checked via Go Compare a couple of years ago and the *Co-op* came out best. Far cheaper than any of the well-known suppliers. May be worth a look to see if your meter is compatible with anything they can offer?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Dunno if it's of any help but we checked via Go Compare a couple of years ago and the *Co-op* came out best. Far cheaper than any of the well-known suppliers. May be worth a look to see if your meter is compatible with anything they can offer?


 Oh I shall be a standard electric and gas meter soon so will be able to go anywhere 

I'll probably use go compare to check suppliers ... a smaller company might be more customer friendly...


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 26th May*
> 
> *Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 I have been using 40 pound dumbells for shrugs but I need to buy larger ones; doing too many reps to get to failure, my hands (grip) and forearms are giving out before my traps. Not as comfortable with the EZ bar for me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> I have been using 40 pound dumbells for shrugs but I need to buy larger ones; doing too many reps to get to failure, my hands (grip) and forearms are giving out before my traps. Not as comfortable with the EZ bar for me.


 This is my problem too... grip and forearms give out before anything else does

Trouble is because I'm not working at the moment, I need to curb my spending to essentials, I do sometimes look on ebay for weights etc but very little ever comes up locally that's any use


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

And now one of the volunteers from my old shop has got into trouble at the new place he volunteers at, and needs me to write what is essentially a character reference for him to use in his defence ... trouble is I can see where they are coming from but he is a decent lad and nothing he would do would be intentional so I feel it necessary to support him............. Argggh


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> This is my problem too... grip and forearms give out before anything else does
> 
> Trouble is because I'm not working at the moment, I need to curb my spending to essentials, I do sometimes look on ebay for weights etc but very little ever comes up locally that's any use


 Me too buddy, my spending has definitely slowed down since retirement, I try to buy pre-owned stuff for my home gym.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 27th May*

*Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*

*Week three Day Four*

*Legs/abs*

*Squat:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Leg extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] d/s

*Deadlifts*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]/4'90 d/s

*Lying leg Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]/[email protected] d/s

*Planks*:- 90 secs 60sec 70secs

*DB Side bends*:- [email protected]

*Hip Thrusts*:- 13,5,6

*Notes*:- Hall floor relaid last night and it doesn't look as if it were ever lifted! Scottish Power have been in touch, G4S were unable to fit the meter because of "lack of availability" in the area, they are trying to bring forward next Thursday's re-appointment but so far without success. This means I shall have to postpone my journey down south by a day which also means I will miss out being a passenger in the the light aircraft my best mate will be flying on Sunday (though perhaps that's a good thing  )

I think I shall have to dust off the video camera and film some of my lifts... Am not sure how deep I am going on the heavier sets of the squats, it feels below parallel but feeling and doing are too different things ... Having said that I've upped by 10kg on last week and managed to push out 9 reps at 110kg before it got too wobbly, though my lower back twinged a bit afterwards
Completely run out of steam by the Abs exercises , these were not as 'advertised' ditched the weighted hip thrusts for body weight, and cable crunches for planks and side bends. Planks are improving.

Week four starts on Monday , this is high weight low rep week... I shall print the program off over the weekend and decide the target weights

Nothing else planned for today, shower, lunch, the weather is brightening up so may open up the summerhouse and relax with the Telegraph crossword this afternoon... (ie have a snooze) The furballs are back from the cattery and have been having a good sniff around though they are now lounging in the conservatory and managing to hog all the seating :huh: ... This weekend I must start to sort the few bits of decor issues arising from the removal of the electric heating, mainly a bit of filling and splicing in wall paper and patch painting in the kitchen and bathroom, nothing serious.

Thanks for reading and enjoy your weekends


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Greshie..... Xxx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Greshie..... Xxx


 Thank you my lovely ... xxx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I had a nice surprise sitting on my doorstep this morning


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> I had a nice surprise sitting on my doorstep this morning
> 
> View attachment 127514
> View attachment 127511


 I don't get flowers when I get gas


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> I don't get flowers when I get gas


 :lol:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> :lol:


 Although there is that flowered air freshener she chases me with


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blooming 'eck! You got flowers from the gas men? Berrrrluddie lol and a half gresh, humph.... I have to buy my own! :lol: x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck Greeeeeesh


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Blooming 'eck! You got flowers from the gas men? Berrrrluddie lol and a half gresh, humph.... I have to buy my own! :lol: x


 Good customer relations Flubs.... good customer relations !

I know I was surprised ! and delighted


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good luck Greeeeeesh


 Blimey .... Mr Tassottiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii where have you sprung from??? :thumb

You back training matey?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Your new training routine looks like it's going to plan, mate. Nice session again. 

Lovely bunch of flowers too, although a rather odd gesture from a gas supplier! :confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

If you want to load up your Shrugs Ian, maybe consider investing in a trap bar. Not only are they great for deadlifts, you can load up those bad boys with as many plates as you like and shrug (or farmer's walk) to your heart's content.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Good luck Greeeeeesh


 Bloody hell. Where have you been?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Your new training routine looks like it's going to plan, mate. Nice session again.
> 
> Lovely bunch of flowers too, although a rather odd gesture from a gas supplier! :confused1:


 If you think about it, it's an extremely good customer care/relations ploy ... and a recognition of the mess the house was in for three days

But the company has been excellent throughout from the initial survey right the way through to the install...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> If you want to load up your Shrugs Ian, maybe consider investing in a trap bar. Not only are they great for deadlifts, you can load up those bad boys with as many plates as you like and shrug (or farmer's walk) to your heart's content.


 Did look at them, but trying not to spend money at the moment ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Did look at them, but trying not to spend money at the moment ....


 wise man


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Bloody hell. Where have you been?


 Lurking ....



Greshie said:


> Blimey .... Mr Tassottiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii where have you sprung from??? :thumb
> 
> You back training matey?


 Looking for inspiration at the moment


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 30th May*

*Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*

*Week Four Day One*

*Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press- Wide grip:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]**** / [email protected] ds

*Incline Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] ds

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] ds

*Flat Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] ds

*Triceps Pushdown:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] ds

*Lying Triceps extensions:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] ds

*Dec ez bar tricep Exts*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] ds

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] / [email protected] ds

*Notes:- *I'm not sure whether the final set of wide grip bench is a PB or not, I know previously I had huge problems breaking the 70kg barrier, but I can't remember if a did a 1rm at some point. If it is, this is the only PB I'm aiming for this week.

Form is going out on Flyes too, and came to grief with the flat flyes because I could not lift anything heavier than 19.3 above my head, there is a trick to use your knees to help push the DB's up but the Preacher attachment gets in the way (have more leverage with inclines) so I might have to swop flat flyes for something else.

Dropped too far on the pushdowns. Lying tricep extensions were not good either..

Another beautiful morning here ... after my shower am going to paint over the wallpaper patches in the kitchen and then spend the afternoon in the summer house

Next session will be tomorrow.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Monday 30th May*
> 
> *Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 Does the preacher curl attachment not come off the bench?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Does the preacher curl attachment not come off the bench?


 I hate people who ask obvious questions .....

Of course it doesn't but thought I'd check

Bollox it does :blush: 

goesawayandhideshisheadinshameit'salongtimesinceIassembledthebenchismyexcuse :rolleye:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

That made me laugh dude.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Lots of chest work there Greshie, and the wide grip PB is a bonus (if you decided it was a PB). With the flyes I guess it's trial and error; see which position works best for you.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> Lots of chest work there Greshie, and the wide grip PB is a bonus (if you decided it was a PB). With the flyes I guess it's trial and error; see which position works best for you.


 I personally can use more weight and with better form, and less risk of injury, I believe, on an incline than flat, especially with flies.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I hate people who ask obvious questions .....
> 
> Of course it doesn't but thought I'd check
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: . Hurrr hurrr Gershwin, that made me larrrrfff.....xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 31st May*

*Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*

*Week Four Day Two*

*Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent Over Rows:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] ds

*Wide Grip Pull Downs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] ds

*Standing Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] ds

*Straight Arm Pulldown:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] ds

*BB Curl*:- 1x5:35 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] ds

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] ds

*Inner Bicep curls*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]/[email protected] ds

*Hip Thrusts*: 26

*Crunch*:- 9,6,9

*Planks*:- 60secs, 50 secs, 60secs...

*Notes:- *I have found someone who can help with the drawings and building warrant application for the work to floor the loft  .... got his details from the wife of my best mate's brother......... He is the father of one of her pals... He worked for the company that built my bungalow , apparently I live in the 'Solway' type, and then latterly at the council before retiring so has plenty of contacts. Anyway he's coming 'round tomorrow morning ................

The BB Bent Over Rows were too light, but this was the first time I've used the barbell instead of dumb bells for this exercise. The preachers were a struggle and was dizzy on the second set of inner bicep curls. Have gone totally off piste with the Abs exercises ... this session wanted smith machine hip thrust, crunch machines and band roundhouses whatever they are so stuck to what I know ... I think I am making progress on the abs ... though whether they'll ever bee seen is a different matter.

Got quite a lot done yesterday ; painted the patched up walls in the kitchen though one section of patching will need to be stripped back and redone as it looks awful but that can wait until after my holiday. Sanded down where I had filled holes in the walls in the bathroom and will paint over these this morning. Also painted the external window sills yesterday ... for some reason the paint flakes and discolours on these very easily and they were looking unsightly.

Another beautiful day here, a breeze but clear blue skies, have some shopping to do but otherwise will decamp to the summer house with the Telegraph Crossword . Will also 'phone the gym in Caterham to see about a weekly pass.

Tomorrow other than the chap coming 'round I shall spend gardening

Next Session will be on Thursday ... which hopefully will be gas meter fitting day too


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looks like you've been busy mate. :thumb

Hope you get to lay your ghosts to rest.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> looks like you've been busy mate. :thumb
> 
> Hope you get to lay your ghosts to rest.


 Helps to keep busy, keeps my mind occupied, and am using the few months off to try to get stuff sorted.

One ghost still pops into my head at the oddest of times, the little sod, but there is distance now both in time and space, so just hoping there will be someone out there who can take his place...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Helps to keep busy, keeps my mind occupied, and am using the few months off to try to get stuff sorted.
> 
> One ghost still pops into my head at the oddest of times, the little sod, but there is distance now both in time and space, so just hoping there will be someone out there who can take his place...


 I'm sure there is mate, its just a matter of getting out there and looking


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Helps to keep busy, keeps my mind occupied, and am using the few months off to try to get stuff sorted.
> 
> One ghost still pops into my head at the oddest of times, the little sod, but there is distance now both in time and space, so just hoping there will be someone out there who can take his place...


 Hey there, it's important to let these thoughts bubble up and let them float off. It's the bodies way of outing stuff.....and yes, there will be someone for you, prolly when you least expect it, there he'll be. Xx


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> I had a nice surprise sitting on my doorstep this morning
> 
> View attachment 127514
> View attachment 127511





Flubs said:


> Hey there, it's important to let these thoughts bubble up and let them float off. It's the bodies way of outing stuff.....and yes, there will be someone for you, prolly when you least expect it, there he'll be. Xx


 There he is....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> There he is....


 lol I think not!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 2nd June *

*Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*

*Week Four Day Three*

*Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected] d/s

*DB Lateral Raise*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /4 @11.8 d/s

*Alt Front Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /6 @11.8 d/s

*Side Lat Front Raise:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /4 @5.3 d/s

*BB Shrugs:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Calf Raises:*- 1x21 & 1x41 @ 48.6 / [email protected] 43.6 d/s

*Notes*:- Big day today .... 4GS are having a second attempt at installing the gas meter ... and no I'm not holding my breath ! 

Last set of the DB Shoulder press caused a problem because I still couldn't get anything heavier than 19.3 above my head; even by removing the preacher attachment, other bits got in the way of being able to raise the db's using my knees , or perhaps I need to practice... it looks so easy on the bodybuilding.com vids :huh: . First time I've done shrugs using the Barbell and these were too light, again looks like I've under-estimated my strength

Legs day tomorrow at some point...

Beautiful day here, clear blue skies, cat sitter coming this evening to pick up a set of house keys, other than that am going to clean the house, do some washing... and do a bit of gardening


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

You either enjoy shoulder work or you don't (I don't), but you put up a pretty good session there, Greshie. Even better when you find your niche, hopefully. 

Good luck with the gas meter this time. If you don't get any flowers you know it's worked properly; if it does work properly and you do receive more flowers, the gas man definitely has the hots for you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> You either enjoy shoulder work or you don't (I don't), but you put up a pretty good session there, Greshie. Even better when you find your niche, hopefully.
> 
> Good luck with the gas meter this time. If you don't get any flowers you know it's worked properly; if it does work properly and you do receive more flowers, the gas man definitely has the hots for you


 :lol: well G4S have turned up and are installing the meter, so I've left a message with the gasman, hopefully he'll be back either later today or more likely tomorrow to commission the boiler ....

At least now I can decamp to the summer house and doze ... I mean complete the Telegraph Crossword and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 3rd June *

*Stoppani's 12 Week Shortcut to Size*

*Week Four Day Four*

*Legs/Abs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] **** / [email protected] d/s

*Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Leg Extensions:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Romanian Deadlift*s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] /[email protected] d/s

*Crunches:*- 10,10,7

*Side Bends*:- [email protected]

*Planks*:- 60 secs 50 secs 50 secs

*Notes*:- I've been training for 5 years now so by now I should know the difference between Deadlifts and Romanian Deadlifts  :2guns: ................. For the last three weeks I should have been doing Romanians and only twigged the difference yesterday when I read another thread  . Having said that I'm not quite sure how effective they are going to be as I don't get a huge range of movement with them. Kept weights light to check form etc.

The last set of squats equals my PB, and felt good. I still need to dig out the camcorder (and remind myself how to use it!) and check depth, but am certain I was going below parallel even if not totally atg.

Abs exercises are improving too 

So pleased with the session. 

Phase two should begin on Monday in a gym in Caterham, a little apprehensive as this will be the first time I've set foot in a commercial gym and I've had feedback that the owner can be fussy on who he lets join, hopefully since it's only 4 sessions he'll take my £20 and not grill me too much .... 

Now have a fully functioning heating and hot water system... :clap: already wondering how I coped with the old one for 5 years.. Chap is coming back later today to do something with the boiler.

Busy day ahead , waiting for a parcel, Tesco run for cat supplies; have a cat sitter coming in to feed them etc whilst I'm away, half the price of the cattery and less trauma for the cats... turns out she also dog sits for the C H man! . Need to set up the self watering system for my seedlings and hanging basket - basically a bucket of water and strips of material. Waiting for Scottish Power to call me back regards setting up a duel fuel account, they were supposed to call at 9am .... it is now 11:00am ..........

There is also the Telegraph crossword to do and packing and tidying and some more washing ..............................................................

and so it goes on!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Get your mate to record your NEW PB when you squat in Caterham :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Get your mate to record your NEW PB when you squat in Caterham :thumb


 My best mate wouldn't be seen dead in a gym ... which is why he's now got skinny legs and arms and a pear shaped waist :lol:

And next week I'm back to high rep lower weight sets .... so am psyching myself up for some marathon sessions!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Get your mate to record your NEW PB when you squat in Caterham :thumb


 Or maybe the gas man


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Good luck with the high reps, Greshie. Great cardio alternative and pushing those extra few reps out, even at a low weight can be very effective


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I've landed in Caterham after approx a 5 hour journey from Stockport ... the Merc is really good with diesel on motorway journeys ... approx 400 miles from Scotland and just over half a tank used , and that's in Sports Mode, , the Jag was much more thirsty.....

Was going to go to the gym to get the membership pass but there is some sort of fete/street party going on and I couldn't get anywhere near the place so gave up and after a detour and a half am now at my best mate's, He's having a flying lesson this afternoon, and his partner is at work so have the place to myself, nice and quiet.....

One big turn up for the books, there is plenty of food in the house, this is a first!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Well I've landed in Caterham after approx a 5 hour journey from Stockport ... the Merc is really good with diesel on motorway journeys ... approx 400 miles from Scotland and just over half a tank used , and that's in Sports Mode, , the Jag was much more thirsty.....
> 
> Was going to go to the gym to get the membership pass but there is some sort of fete/street party going on and I couldn't get anywhere near the place so gave up and after a detour and a half am now at my best mate's, He's having a flying lesson this afternoon, and his partner is at work so have the place to myself, nice and quiet.....
> 
> One big turn up for the books, there is plenty of food in the house, this is a first!


 Should have stayed for the street party - strut ya stuff!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Should have stayed for the street party - strut ya stuff!


 Nowhere to park !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Right well I've gone awol ... woke up on Monday morning and by the time I'd got my act together decided sunning in the garden was preferable to sweating it out in some gym.... then today I was going to go out to lunch with my best pal's partner as a birthday treat for him, but we ended up dog sitting whilst the mother of all thunderstorms raged outside... we'd only just got in from walking the dog. The storm has not cooled the air and it's horrible and humid tonight... 

So Phase Two will start next Tuesday once I get home ....

In the meantime I'm trying to watch what I eat .... kind of ..... slightly ..... a little ......

I haven't really been scoffing ice cream cornets, chocolate bars and desserts ..... oh no  :rolleye:

Had a nice lamb shank together with a half of IPA at a local pub last night though....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

My old Dad always used to say, "a little of what you fancy does you good" :thumb


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on tackling life head on and taking positive steps buddy :thumb


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Absolutely nothing wrong with skipping the gym for a couple of days in this glorius weather Greshie. Make the most of it. 

(has my text got a line through it by the way, it has when I post??!)


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Wasn't that strange? Seems okay now


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Right well I've gone awol ... woke up on Monday morning and by the time I'd got my act together decided sunning in the garden was preferable to sweating it out in some gym.... then today I was going to go out to lunch with my best pal's partner as a birthday treat for him, but we ended up dog sitting whilst the mother of all thunderstorms raged outside... we'd only just got in from walking the dog. The storm has not cooled the air and it's horrible and humid tonight...
> 
> So Phase Two will start next Tuesday once I get home ....
> 
> ...


 The manager very open minded, is he?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gresh, you enjoy yourself, we all need to kickback sometimes...

ohhhhhboyishegoingtobeworkinglikeatrojanwhenhegetshome....

Slacker...... :lol: X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> The manager very open minded, is he?


 Trust you!  :gun_bandana: :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quick update

Just as well I went Awol ... the gym I was going to got flooded out during Tuesday's storm ... apparently the free weight areas are ok but a lot of the machines have been damaged... not heard if it's open again yet, but given the flooding will have been due to drains and sewers not coping with the volumes of water we had here I should imagine the smell in there will be fairly rank for a while yet......

Unfortunately it shows you don't have to be anywhere near a river or water course to be affected by the severe weather events we seem to be getting more of


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Quick update
> 
> Just as well I went Awol ... the gym I was going to got flooded out during Tuesday's storm ... apparently the free weight areas are ok but a lot of the machines have been damaged... not heard if it's open again yet, but given the flooding will have been due to drains and sewers not coping with the volumes of water we had here I should imagine the smell in there will be fairly rank for a while yet......
> 
> Unfortunately it shows you don't have to be anywhere near a river or water course to be affected by the severe weather events we seem to be getting more of


 Back to the home gym mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Back to the home gym mate.


 Yep hopefully next Tuesday afternoon or early evening at some point after I get home.... I think we are scattering Mum's ashes Tues morning so may be a bit later in the day


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Yep hopefully next Tuesday afternoon or early evening at some point after I get home.... I think we are scattering Mum's ashes Tues morning so may be a bit later in the day


 That kind of puts working out into perspective mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey you dear Gresh....I hope the ash scattering goes well. I scattered my friends ashes in a park amongst the flowers and I put some in the river at the back as he liked to swim. It was sad but good to put him somewhere lovely. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey you dear Gresh....I hope the ash scattering goes well. I scattered my friends ashes in a park amongst the flowers and I put some in the river at the back as he liked to swim. It was sad but good to put him somewhere lovely. X


 I think my sister in law wants to take Mum's ashes to the park where she used to walk her dogs .... it's the grounds of an old country estate that is now owned by the local council and is lovely... but as you say it will be a sad occasion ....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Soddit, I've run out of likes...humph. I genuinely think it's helps Ian, when I see the park I just know he would love to be there, flowers, the river, dogs running round, people chilling out etc. Just where he would be if he was still with us. That is comforting to all who knew him. I think your mum will like that very much.

it is sad to say goodbye to people who have been in your life, but you my love, will always have her in your mind, heart and she lives on inside you so she's only gone in the physical form. Her spirit, mannerisms, memories are still with you dear Ian. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Soddit, I've run out of likes...humph. I genuinely think it's helps Ian, when I see the park I just know he would love to be there, flowers, the river, dogs running round, people chilling out etc. Just where he would be if he was still with us. That is comforting to all who knew him. I think your mum will like that very much.
> 
> it is sad to say goodbye to people who have been in your life, but you my love, will always have her in your mind, heart and she lives on inside you so she's only gone in the physical form. Her spirit, mannerisms, memories are still with you dear Ian. X


  xxx


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Sad times mate but an essential duty we have to face. We live long if we are lucky, and if we are very lucky we can also look back and say we had a good life. I'm sure your mum did mate.

The ashes are the final duty we need to deal with mate, apart from retaining treasured memories - they will never leave us.

Take care bud.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

best wishes for Tuesday mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Sad times mate but an essential duty we have to face. We live long if we are lucky, and if we are very lucky we can also look back and say we had a good life. I'm sure your mum did mate.
> 
> The ashes are the final duty we need to deal with mate, apart from retaining treasured memories - they will never leave us.
> 
> Take care bud.





BestBefore1989 said:


> best wishes for Tuesday mate.


 Thanks chaps!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best wishes Gresh. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Had a lovely day with my two best mates taking my Aunt out to treat her to a 93rd birthday lunch at a local pub near where she lives

I had pan fried lambs liver and bacon on a mixed salad with potato chips with a Sesame seed dressing followed by a white chocolate and ginger mousse ... absolutely first class food and only approx £25 a head including drinks ... well worth the money!

Tomorrow down to Brighton to lunch with two old friends ... really looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Best wishes Gresh. Thoughts are with you.


 Thanks


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gershwin........a little something for you....

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmedia-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2F736x%2F5e%2F8a%2F9a%2F5e8a9a59f0c86cd58e403ff54d0a0ec3.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fquotesgram.net%2Fcourage-poems-and-quotes%2F&docid=CVVu6FmTPioBBM&tbnid=T3ZzrQ4TNAcHzM%3A&w=400&h=398&hl=en-gb&client=safari&bih=960&biw=768&ved=0ahUKEwjXitzC1KDNAhVEKcAKHR7QCmEQMwhRKCswKw&iact=mrc&uact=8

and can I ruin that moment by telling you that I just made a cracker topped with hummus and roasted tomatoes, and nicely tipped it onto my clean white t shirt cos I was trying to type and eat at the same time.....humph.....ijustknewidruinabeautifulmoment.....

xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gershwin........a little something for you....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmedia-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2F736x%2F5e%2F8a%2F9a%2F5e8a9a59f0c86cd58e403ff54d0a0ec3.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fquotesgram.net%2Fcourage-poems-and-quotes%2F&docid=CVVu6FmTPioBBM&tbnid=T3ZzrQ4TNAcHzM%3A&w=400&h=398&hl=en-gb&client=safari&bih=960&biw=768&ved=0ahUKEwjXitzC1KDNAhVEKcAKHR7QCmEQMwhRKCswKw&iact=mrc&uact=8
> 
> ...


 Awww  thank you ! .... that is so true


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Had a lovely day with my two best mates taking my Aunt out to treat her to a 93rd birthday lunch at a local pub near where she lives
> 
> I had pan fried lambs liver and bacon on a mixed salad with potato chips with a Sesame seed dressing followed by a white chocolate and ginger mousse ... absolutely first class food and only approx £25 a head including drinks ... well worth the money!
> 
> Tomorrow down to Brighton to lunch with two old friends ... really looking forward to seeing them


 Pubs are very competitive these days, there's so many trying to get the custom and less people going out. That sweet sounds especially nice, making my mouth water just reading about it!

Have a great day tomorrow bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Pubs are very competitive these days, there's so many trying to get the custom and less people going out. That sweet sounds especially nice, making my mouth water just reading about it!
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow bud :thumbup1:


 This was more of a gastro pub in a home counties commuter village... enough said really!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 14th June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase two - Week One*

*Day one - Chest/Triceps/calves*

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x9+2 @ 60 r/p

*Incline Bench Wide Grip:*- 1x13:45 [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*DB Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x12+2 @ 16.8 r/p

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Triceps Pushdown:*- [email protected] [email protected],5 [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Standing DB Triceps Ext:*- [email protected],8 [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Lying Triceps Ext:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes:- *Mum is still sitting on top of my Brother's bookcase. We decided last night to postpone the scattering of her ashes until August when my niece and nephew will be available. My brother mischievously suggested Mum could come down and join us for dinner last night but my Sister in law didn't take too kindly to the idea for some reason :lol:

Last night at my Brother's I noticed one of my tyres was a bit flat ... the same tyre that had had a valve replaced a few weeks ago so took it into Kwik Fit this morning to be checked out only to be told there was a leak between the alloy wheel and the tyre and I'd have to take it to a specialist alloy wheel refurbishment place to get sorted ... now given I know the alloys had been refurbished prior to me getting the car from my best pal, I shall be calling him at the weekend on his return from a business trip to find out if there is any guarantee................................

Then when I got home I found some water on the kitchen floor, putting the washing on more water appeared ... on investigation the hoses to the washing machine and dishwasher had not been fixed back properly after the central heating boiler was connected, so just as well my gas man wasn't around otherwise he'd have got a slap :nono: :devil2: ... water had been leaking out whilst I was away and had almost filled a box I keep cleaning stuff in under the sink ... that was a joy to empty and dry out :thumbdown: NOT!.

I dread to think what the state of things are under the units ... thankfully the floor slopes so all the water will have run down into a corner where a towel is now strategically positioned.............

Then going in to the garage there is a definite smell of cat pee coming from a corner far distant from the litter trays ... I've not investigated yet, but I'm not impressed 

Anyway if things happen in threes then I've nothing else to worry about .... My Dad showed me a nifty tyre pump he brought from Halfords that plugs into the cigarette lighter thingy in the car dashboard, he has also given my brother and myself a good amount of money each from Mum's estate. Whilst away I purchased some non branded weightlifting shoes from Amazon ( Adidas lookalikes ) which I saw referenced on another thread, they arrived for today and are very comfortable so looking forward to squatting in them 

Anyway today's workout was knackering, as always after a break it takes me a few days to get back into gear. It didn't help that the weather is hot and close, there is no air at all in the garage :death: and I laboured......

Back to rest/pause on the final sets, pushed myself as hard as I could but ran out of oomph towards the end :surrender: .

Next session will be tomorrow morning.

Bath food chill ....


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 14th June*
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 I'm just thinking the poor gas man must have been distracted and forgot to connect the hoses  Or maybe he did it on purpose and is awaiting your call 

My younger sister still has my Mum's ashes since we never got around to deciding what to do with them. It's only been since 1968!!!!

Good workout buddy!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> I'm just thinking the poor gas man must have been distracted and forgot to connect the hoses  Or maybe he did it on purpose and is awaiting your call
> 
> My younger sister still has my Mum's ashes since we never got around to deciding what to do with them. It's only been since 1968!!!!
> 
> Good workout buddy!


 :lol:

Gasman thinks "Now how can I get back to see him again ? Oh I know! I'll flood his kitchen............................ "

Yeah right! 

I think my brother is quite happy to have Mum sitting on top of the bookcase, not so sure my Sister in law is of the same opnion though!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh Gershwin. What a welcome you had at home, water everywhere, those are the worst things. I think, leaky water, messy and usually stinky. I hope all gets sorted out soon enough. Nice workout there too, not bad considering you came home to all that. Well done. X


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 14th June*
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 LOL That will teach you to go off gallivanting


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I intend to video my squat session on Saturday (assuming I remember how to work the camcorder and upload the vids  ) in the meantime totally off topic here are a couple of shots of the back garden taken from my Kitchen yesterday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 14th June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase two - Week One*

*Day two - Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB bent over rows:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x18+5 @50 r/p

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*One Arm DB Row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x12+4 @ 40 r/p

*BB Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x5+4 @45 r/p

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x10+5 @37.5 r/p

*Inner Bicep Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Planks* :- 2x60 secs

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 15,11,5

*Side Bends*:- 3x16.8

*Notes*:- The temperature must have dropped overnight as the central heating was on at a very low level this morning, however it's now very close outside and the garage is airless, even with the back door and window open, so this morning's session was a bit of a grind again. The weights on the main lifts are up on the last high rep session which is the important thing,although some of the final sets became a struggle. Liked the reverse grip pulldowns.

The Abs exercises were not 'as advertised' and apart from the side bends were sets of diminishing returns !

Rest day tomorrow.

Need to pop into town to bank Dad's cheque, then it's going to be housework and cleaning bird sh1t off windows, might even wash the car!

Tomorrow I'm hoping to do some gardening


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I love your garden Gresh, so pretty. X


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes, great garden mate. Have you got a little pond in there somewhere?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Are you going to upload the video? I want to see your arse cheeks working.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Yes, great garden mate. Have you got a little pond in there somewhere?


 Yes there is a pebble fountain in the pile of sandstone blocks .... it represents a wall that has collapsed



Quackerz said:


> Are you going to upload the video? I want to see your arse cheeks working.


 You will have to wait until tomorrow Quacks before you can "check" my "form"


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 17th June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase two - Week One*

*Day three - Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Upright Rows:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Lateral Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Bent Over Rear lateral Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*EZ Shrugs:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Somewhat under par this morning, came down with the snivels Wednesday night and spent all of yesterday sneezing and blowing my nose. Cold cures and some hot toddies meant I dried up overnight but still feeling a bit muzzy.

Liked the upright rows, and could have gone heavier on those. Shrugs were too light, as were the calf raises but I was running out of energy by the latter...

Final session this week will be Legs/abs tomorrow

Need to do some shopping today otherwise not inclined to do very much, weather overcast and quite muggy....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Friday 17th June*
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 Get 8000 mg of vitamin C a day down your neck till you feel better mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Get 8000 mg of vitamin C a day down your neck till you feel better mate


 Good idea


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Nothing wrong there, Greshie and considering you've got the makings of a cold. Hope it goes away soon bud. 

Like the way you deal with the jack-the-lads too. I just block 'em, lol! :thumbup1:


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

@Greshie Can we get a cribs styled tour of your garden.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

GameofThrones said:


> @Greshie Can we get a cribs styled tour of your garden.


 You realise I had to google cribs to find out what you are on about :lol:

I doubt I have the technique frankly! 

I may do some more photo's in due course though :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Get 8000 mg of vitamin C a day down your neck till you feel better mate


 I bang around 4000mg every day anyway. It's good for you.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 18th June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase two - Week One*

*Day Four - Legs/abs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Front BB Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Romanian Deadlift*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x15

*Side Bends*:- [email protected]

*Planks* :- 2x1 minute

*Notes:*- Oh dear oh dear oh dear.. 

The squat videos are a cold dose of reality. On none of the sets have I gone below parallel, and some of the reps within the sets are poor.

I knew the last set wasn't good as I was doing it, possibly not fully recovered from the bug I've had these last few days.

Will probably upload the 70kg and 90 kg sets for you all to tut at, one front and one rear

And I look like a beanpole ... and a very short beanpole at that... as @Flubs has commented previously I am inclined to be slender, but then I take after my Father and he is descended from short slender stock ... However at least I'm firm all over and if I can reduce the slightly podgy bit on my middle I'll be in proportion, and I can console myself I am in far better shape than most 58 year olds.

I need to work on my squat technique, so next week I will focus on form and do some more videos....

The front squats were very light as I've not really done these before, I don't find the positioning of the barbell very comfortable..

Will upload the vids after my shower

Nothing really planned for today other than the car needs a wash, and I shall do some washing.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

This is the 70kg set ... I can't seem to be able to edit it so I'm afraid you have all the faffing






This is the 90kg set ... a nice rear view for @Quackerz though I'm afraid the lighting isn't too good :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> This is the 70kg set ... I can't seem to be able to edit it so I'm afraid you have all the faffing
> 
> View attachment 128918
> 
> ...


 Nice view of the dungeon, like the shot, sexy. Also Wagner playing in the background. 

Good weight for reps mate. :thumb

IMO you need to squat a bit deeper though, if you play with your stance and push your knees out more you should be able to hit parallel easy. It will allow you to use your glutes more and take pressure away from your knees, keeping them nice and healthy in the long run. 

Stretch your hamstrings and do this, helped me a treat, flexibility and mobility will always be more important to me than lifting after injuring my self so many times, it's worth the five minutes of daily effort. 

Keep it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Nice view of the dungeon, like the shot, sexy. Also Wagner playing in the background.
> 
> Good weight for reps mate. :thumb
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the link ... will try some of the stretching next week 

In the meantime I'm going to try to get the vids I uploaded to display properly !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Thanks for the link ... will try some of the stretching next week
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to try to get the vids I uploaded to display properly !


 




X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> X


 How did you do that? I'm now having to upload to youtube and then copy the URL .....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I mixed both videos into one using Microsoft Movie Maker, saved for PC then uploaded to you tube


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I mixed both videos into one using Microsoft Movie Maker, saved for PC then uploaded to you tube


 Ah ok :thumbup1: .... I must have movie maker on my laptop somewhere... I'll have a go next next time .... all seems a bit of a faff though


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> This is the 70kg set ... I can't seem to be able to edit it so I'm afraid you have all the faffing
> 
> View attachment 128918
> 
> ...


 I'm no squat expert, but are your feet a tad close together? Also you lean forward a bit when you're 'in the hole'. I am, however, a video expert. You're squashing the aspect ratio, which is why you look like a beanpole


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm no squat expert, but are your feet a tad close together? Also you lean forward a bit when you're 'in the hole'. I am, however, a video expert. You're squashing the aspect ratio, which is why you look like a beanpole


 I think you are correct about the feet, they should be wider apart, I need to completely recheck form on squats as @Ken Hutchinson said in a post which I can no longer find, ... that's the thing about training on your own, bad habits can soon creep in which is why self video's are useful.

This aspect ratio thing ... is that something I've set on the camcorder ? perhaps I'll use my mobile next time....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you seen the elite FTS "So you think you can squat" series of videos? They're excellent. All on you tube. As far as the aspect ratio of your video is concerned, I don't know. There's 3 possible culprits - a setting on your camera when you recorded it, something you've done when you've exported it, or something you've done when you've uploaded it. Sorry I can't be more help. I have assistants to look after all that side of stuff!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I think you are correct about the feet, they should be wider apart, I need to completely recheck form on squats as @Ken Hutchinson said in a post which I can no longer find, ... that's the thing about training on your own, bad habits can soon creep in which is why self video's are useful.
> 
> This aspect ratio thing ... is that something I've set on the camcorder ? perhaps I'll use my mobile next time....


 Haha i took down my comment because i felt it was a little unfair, but you are quicker than you look, and must of read it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I dont like to criticize other peoples form, but i do feel you could maybe do what i said in my post, that i removed


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you seen the elite FTS "So you think you can squat" series of videos? They're excellent. All on you tube. As far as the aspect ratio of your video is concerned, I don't know. There's 3 possible culprits - a setting on your camera when you recorded it, something you've done when you've exported it, or something you've done when you've uploaded it. Sorry I can't be more help. I have assistants to look after all that side of stuff!


 @Greshie I didn't comment on your squat as I knew you knew, but I wanted to agree with Dirk. In fact that is where I turned to fix my wink.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> @Greshie I didn't comment on your squat as I knew you knew, but I wanted to agree with Dirk. In fact that is where I turned to fix my wink.


 Thanks for this ...


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Another fine session Greshie. Form looks okay to me, but it's ages since I did squats. may need practice myself. 

Good of @Quackerz and others to post the links and help with advice :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Another fine session Greshie. Form looks okay to me, but it's ages since I did squats. may need practice myself.
> 
> Good of @Quackerz and others to post the links and help with advice :thumbup1:


 I need to redo squat form from scratch ... it may have just been a bad session because I was distracted by sorting the camcorder etc and also not feeling 100% still, but really things such as foot placement and stance should be completely automatic by now ...

Am going to do a some dummy runs next week with just the oly bar before the legs session next Friday, hopefully by then I'll have got most of it right again.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 20th June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Two*

*Day One :- Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Incline Bench Press* - *Wide Grip:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Triceps Pushdown:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing DB Triceps Ext:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Triceps Ext:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Still not completely over this bug and slept in longer than usual. Did a few practice squats with the bar ... video will follow... focused on upper body position.

Upped the weights from last "week2" session. Bit disappointed with the last Bench set of 5 reps, everything else felt ok.

Weather not too bad so far this morning, and quite warm out.

Nothing major planned for today, need to organise cat cover for later in the summer and also take a look at the 'todo' list so I can get back on track with the things that need erm "todoing" :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

This was a very quick practice run this morning before my Chest/Triceps/Calves session as I'd got up late. Focus on upper body position. Foot placement looks better though one foot is more out than the other, but depth of squat is lacking which is interesting because they felt deep. Aspect Ratio looks a bit better too ... found a default setting reset option on the camcorder :lol: Hopefully tomorrow morning I'll be up earlier and have a little more time to play around ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It's difficult to say unless you're watching from the side, but it looks to me as iff you're still breaking from the knees first, as opposed to the hip. It may be an idea before you start to place your fingers into the grooves where your torso meets the top of your legs. Push your fingers in to make your hips move back and keep your chest up. Do this a couple of times just to make the mental connection with the movement.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's difficult to say unless you're watching from the side, but it looks to me as iff you're still breaking from the knees first, as opposed to the hip. It may be an idea before you start to place your fingers into the grooves where your torso meets the top of your legs. Push your fingers in to make your hips move back and keep your chest up. Do this a couple of times just to make the mental connection with the movement.


 I think you could be right ... checked this morning .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 21st June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Two*

*Day Two :- Back/Biceps/Abs*

*Warm up* :- Body squats focusing on hip action

*BB Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Wide Grip Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*One Arm DB Row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Reverse Grip Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*BB Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x10+5 @ 32.5 r/p

*Inner Bicep Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Tempo Side plank*:- 3x5

*RKC Plank*:- 3x15 secs approx

*Vertical Press Plate*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Decided to have a go at the Tnation abs exercises but had rather run out of steam by then, quite like the Tempo Side planks ... vertical press plate was awful.

Upped the weight on the bent over rows being the 'big' lift but kept some of the others the same as last week . Cocked up the Preachers 'cos I misread the weights and started with the heaviest so it turned into decline sets !

Still feeling a little [email protected] from last week's cold

Need to do some more work on my squat technique once I've got my breath back

Rather cool and overcast here today ... have some washing to do and really need to get on with my 'todo' list ....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to sit back a fair bit further with the squats mate. That video that Quakers posted is the one I use to help people. IMO if you can't achieve the bottom position and hold it comfortably for at least 30 seconds you should hold fire on the weighted squats until you can otherwise you'll be inviting knee and lower back issues in the long term.

If you can't achieve the bottom position freestyle, lean back against a door or a wall and slide down it using it as a support. Your heels should be around 18 inches from your flat surface of choice throughout this movement. When you can sit comfortably in the bottom position for 30 seconds try without the wall. Do this twice a day 3/4 times a week and in 3 weeks you will be able to achieve the perfect squat position 'in the hole.'

The hip crease needs to be lower than the top of the knee to achieve a legitimate squat in competition. For gym work parallel is fine.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You need to sit back a fair bit further with the squats mate. That video that Quakers posted is the one I use to help people. IMO if you can't achieve the bottom position and hold it comfortably for at least 30 seconds you should hold fire on the weighted squats until you can otherwise you'll be inviting knee and lower back issues in the long term.
> 
> If you can't achieve the bottom position freestyle, lean back against a door or a wall and slide down it using it as a support. Your heels should be around 18 inches from your flat surface of choice throughout this movement. When you can sit comfortably in the bottom position for 30 seconds try without the wall. Do this twice a day 3/4 times a week and in 3 weeks you will be able to achieve the perfect squat position 'in the hole.'
> 
> The hip crease needs to be lower than the top of the knee to achieve a legitimate squat in competition. For gym work parallel is fine.


 




I've just recopied Quacks link 

I seem to be able to get the balance, but I shall do a video hopefully first thing tomorrow as I have a feeling I'm too far forward still.... I'm going to Glasgow later in the morning so wont have too much time to spend on it, but I really want to nail this for Friday's legs session if possibe


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good morning

Up later than anticipated so this flexibility session was a little rushed, I realise my trunk is not positioned correctly but that's because I was focusing on leg and foot position.... I also have uploaded the unedited version of the vid ... so you get a lovely view of a cat flap and kitchen floor at the end :lol:

After tomorrow's workout I'll redo the flexibility session trying to pull everything together properly


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate, having viewed your videos again, I am going to throw my two pence worth in.

IMO you need to stop squatting while you sort out your flexibility/mobility issue.

It looks to me like mainly hip flexibility, not only does your leg rotate and your foot raise but also your torso dips forcing the weight forward in each of the squat videos you have posted recently.

Hip problems can come from tight hamstrings, tight calves, glutes etc.

I would recommend you take a week or two and do nothing but flexibility work 2 or 3 times a day, I know its a pain but sometimes we have to take a step backwards in order to move forwards.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, having viewed your videos again, I am going to throw my two pence worth in.
> 
> IMO you need to stop squatting while you sort out your flexibility/mobility issue.
> 
> ...


 hmmm you might be right, I know I am pitching forward .... I shall have to have a think about this .....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 23rd June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Two*

*Day Three :- Shoulders/traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*DB Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Bent Over Rear Lat Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*BB Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Had a lovely time in Glasgow yesterday, behaved disgracefully :devil2: however It's alarming the number of men who are not at all toned or fit ... I've always "done well" up there, Glaswegians are a very friendly bunch, so am going to go up for a weekend once the train strikes are out of the way and hopefully a nice young man who isn't the shape of a deflated michelin tyre will want to take me home 

Unfortunately I also managed to pull a muscle in my neck :whistling: which meant I was careful with weights this morning so's not to aggravate the issue, thus no increases on last time, again the last set of shrugs felt very light although the previous sets hit the spot which was odd...

Going to go and vote and then do some shopping ... then look at flexibility exercises which I shall start later today .... no squatting tomorrow so will have to think of other leg exercises .... lunges possibly .............


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 23rd June*
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 Mate, I think your miss-understanding "Yer bum's oot the windae!"

:lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, I think your miss-understanding "Yer bum's oot the windae!"
> 
> :lol:


 :devil2: by all accounts my bum was very .....  ..... as were some of my other skills :blowme: :innocent:

betyouwishedyou'dnotcommentednow :thumb


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 23rd June*
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 Not even gonna ask how you pulled the muscle in your neck......


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Not even gonna ask how you pulled the muscle in your neck......


 :devil2: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> :devil2: by all accounts my bum was very .....  ..... as were some of my other skills :blowme: :innocent:
> 
> betyouwishedyou'dnotcommentednow :thumb


 :blink: I was just making a joke using the phrase Yer bum's oot the windae. (Translation: You're talking nonsense.) coss it had the word bum in it

I must say its good to hear you sounding happy about life, even if you are giving out more details than needed. :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :blink: I was just making a joke using the phrase Yer bum's oot the windae. (Translation: You're talking nonsense.) coss it had the word bum in it
> 
> I must say its good to hear you sounding happy about life, even if you are giving out more details than needed. :whistling:


 I've just booked a long weekend in Glasgow in July ... Saturday to Monday .... want to do the Kelvingrove Art Gallery on the Sunday and play around the rest of the time


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

And to get my journal back on track to more innocent topics

Here's a photo taken through the kitchen window, "Cat among the flowers" sorry about my reflection on the glass....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I've just booked a long weekend in Glasgow in July ... Saturday to Monday .... want to do the Kelvingrove Art Gallery on the Sunday and play around the rest of the time


 Glasgow, lock up your sons!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 24th June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Two*

*Day Four :- Legs/Abs*

*Lunges:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Romanian Deadlifts:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*RKC Plank*:- 60 secs 45 secs 40 secs

*Crunches:*- 19+10

*Tempo Side Planks*:- 3x8

*Notes:*- A decent enough session without squats on this momentous day.

I shall be doing stretching exercises over the next few weeks to try to improve hip mobility

Phase two week three starts on Monday.

Not a lot planned today, will probably spend most of the day digesting the fallout from last night ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Doing some lower body flexibility exercises, including the Quackers Vid, although I've not yet used a counter weight.

Also doing some lower body flexibility stuff I found on bodybuilding.com











These first two don't pose much of a problem....






This however is a different matter, I cannot get my right leg anywhere near the ninety degree angle as shown here , so this is the stretch I shall be focusing on.

I'm doing them in short periods over each day


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Doing some lower body flexibility exercises, including the Quackers Vid, although I've not yet used a counter weight.
> 
> Also doing some lower body flexibility stuff I found on bodybuilding.com
> 
> ...


 Morning buddy, I got the narrative part of your post with gaps in between, we're there pics attached? Maybe just my phone to.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Morning buddy, I got the narrative part of your post with gaps in between, we're there pics attached? Maybe just my phone to.


 I can see the videos so not sure whats happened .... I just copied and pasted the links into the body of the text as anything else simply provides a url link .... so might be yur 'phone ... I'm sure BB or Dirk will soon comment if I've created the links incorreclty :lol:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> I can see the videos so not sure whats happened .... I just copied and pasted the links into the body of the text as anything else simply provides a url link .... so might be yur 'phone ... I'm sure BB or Dirk will soon comment if I've created the links incorreclty :lol:


 It's more likely my phone, probably need to switch it off and on again, every now and then it does its own thing


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> UK2USA said:
> 
> 
> > Morning buddy, I got the narrative part of your post with gaps in between, we're there pics attached? Maybe just my phone to.
> ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm doing plenty of stretching nowadays, foam rolling, too. I think you need it more as you get older.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 27th June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Three*

*Day One :- Chest/Triceps/calves*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Incline Bench* *Wide Grip*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*DB Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Incline Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Triceps Pushdown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*DB triceps Ext*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*Lying Triceps ext*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Seated Calf raises:-* [email protected]

*Notes *My handyman was here this morning sorting out some of the redecoration issues from the install of the central heating, so today's session was late starting. Have to say I ran out of energy half way through and although it took less than an hour, everything felt a grind.

However some weights upped. Pleased with bench press although the wide grip bench was messed up when I went popped to the loo part the way through and forgot where I'd got to. 

Very windy here though has stayed dry.

Gonna have a bath and then think about tea.... next session tomorrow morning

more stretching to be done too !

Another piece of news I've now got further forwards with the loft, drawings have been done and a building warrant application is about to be submitted for the velux windows. Once the work is completed (might be much later in the year as the company I am going to use are busy working in Carlisle on the properties damaged by last years floods) work will be done to the garage to divide off the space so I can have a dedicated gym area...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Doing some lower body flexibility exercises, including the Quackers Vid, although I've not yet used a counter weight.
> 
> Also doing some lower body flexibility stuff I found on bodybuilding.com
> 
> ...


 Do the last stretch with your leg on a chair and progress into it, it is an extremely important muscle to not get tight and this is practically the only decent way to stretch it. I sprained mine through overuse and it put me out for a good two month or so. It's not fun and it takes months to develop it. Hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good to see some weight are going up


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 28th June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Three*

*Day Two :- Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent Over Row:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*One Arm DB Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Reverse Grip Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*BB Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Inner Bicep Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] + [email protected] d/s

*RKC Plank:*- 30 secs 20 secs

*Crunches:*- 3x8

*Tempo Side plank*:- 3x8

*Notes:*- By the time I got to the Abs I was dripping in sweat, even with the back door and window open there is no breeze at all. Weights upped on the rows and wide grip pulldowns but dropped on the reverse grip and bb curls, and kept steady the preachers , all to keep good form.

Next session will be Thursday.

This morning will be spent arranging a weekend away, possibly Ghent in October. Then this afternoon I'm going to drive out to Moffat, one of the customers i used to chat to when she came in to the shop got hold of my number and left a message yesterday asking how I was, she runs a gift shop and is a lovely lady, so I shall pop in to see her. I wont drop by my old shop though because it will be a mess; my assistant who's now in charge is a decent girl but not cut out for charity retail...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

How lovely that the lady contacted you. You never know, a little job may come out of it? Keep going with the stretching thing. I do those ones myself and it took a while but when you can do them fully it feels quite nice...streeeeeeetch.....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> How lovely that the lady contacted you. You never know, a little job may come out of it? Keep going with the stretching thing. I do those ones myself and it took a while but when you can do them fully it feels quite nice...streeeeeeetch.....x


 Thank you for the encouragement :thumb ... at the moment I can see/feel no result t all !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Off to Glasgow again today shortly to see the sites :devil2: :innocent:

Hopefully I wont sprain my neck this time :whistling:

:beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 30th June*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Three*

*Day Three :- Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Lateral Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Rear lat Raise:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*EZ bar Shrug:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Had a lie in this morning so a little later getting going, and still feeling a little tired  . Weight on the shoulder press, rows, and shrugs raised. Ran out of oomph on the calf raises.

Legs tomorrow morning but no squats.

Will do more stretching later

Need to do some shopping and housework today... otherwise I think I am just going to be lazy !


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 30th June*
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 Lazy is good sometimes...funny how it makes me feel guilty though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Lazy is good sometimes...funny how it makes me feel guilty though.


 Me too!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 1st July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Three*

*Day Four :- Legs/Abs*

*Lunges:-* 8xbw w/u [email protected] [email protected]@[email protected] d/s

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*Romanian Deadlifts:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Lying Leg Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*RKC Plank*:- 40, 30,30 secs

*Crunch*:- 1x15 1x9 1x10

*Tempo Side Planks*:- 1x8 1x6

*Notes:*- No squats gives me more power for the leg extensions and deads and all the weights have been upped, though I think I am nearing the max weight for the leg extension bar on my bench....

Ran out of steam towards the end of the ABS

Last week of Phase two starts next week and is low rep high weight week... bit gutted I wont be doing squats but my hip flexibility still stinks, though thought my squat position was a little better when I did some dummy runs this morning

Not quite sure how next week will pan out as my handyman will be coming over when the weather improves, we are going to completely replace the roof on the summerhouse so need a couple of dry days. I'm having the new roof covered with a rubber membrane rather than traditional felting, the additional cost will be marginal and the result far more weatherproof....

Household chores today plus month end finances  At some point I need to start revamping my CV.... on second thoughts plenty of time for that!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just got back from a last minute weekend break to Glasgow ....

so training will either be later this afternoon or I may possibly leave it until tomorrow morning and do sessions in one day ....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you have a good weekend mate?

no details needed.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did you have a good weekend mate?
> 
> no details needed.


 Sure you don't want the details ? :devil2: :whistling: :lol:

Had a really good time thank you, though came home feeling a little 'played out' and somewhat dehydrated hence no training yesterday.

One result I met a doonhamer (ie local born and bred) who is moving back up from Manchester, and whilst I don't think there will be anything special, we will keep in touch, he's also a keen gardener which is a bonus....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 5th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Four*

*Day One Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*bench Press:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] :bounce: [email protected] d/s

*Incline Wide Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Incline DB Flyes*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*Triceps Pushdown*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Standing DB Triceps Ext:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*Lying Triceps Ext:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected][email protected]

*Notes*:- The set was wobbly and not the best of form, but I managed a PB on bench this morning, and am chuffed given I didn't get up till 9am and took a while to get going. ... In fact the weights on everything were upped except for the calf raises where I knocked out 90 reps before falling off the step, could have gone further than 10 on the drop set but my arms were dropping off by then. :death:

Day two should be tomorrow morning unless my Handyman contacts me regards the summerhouse roof

Shower brunch and then really ought to start cutting the rear hedge... it's a job I hate doing, the hedge is about 8 feet high and 6 feet deep and I find it very difficult to get at .... :frown:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PB :bounce:

Well done :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> PB :bounce:
> 
> Well done :thumb


 Wahaaayyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....... :thumb Noice one squirrel, nice one son, noice one squirreeeeeeeelllllllll, let's have another one!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Just got back from a last minute weekend break to Glasgow ....
> 
> so training will either be later this afternoon or I may possibly leave it until tomorrow morning and do sessions in one day ....


 Lol looks like one of us had a lucky escape, I was in Glasgow for a couple of days last week

Awesome gin bar there! Gin 71 is it? Pink gin, raspberries and pink tonic. Was in my element.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> Lol looks like one of us had a lucky escape, I was in Glasgow for a couple of days last week
> 
> Awesome gin bar there! Gin 71 is it? Pink gin, raspberries and pink tonic. Was in my element.


 oh @superpube you wont know what you missed :devil2:

and Gin71 it is


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> oh @superpube you wont know what you missed :devil2:
> 
> and Gin71 it is


 Put it in male animal lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 6th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Four*

*Day Two Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB bent Over Row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*One Arm DB Row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Reverse Grip PullDown:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*BB Curl:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Inner Bicep Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected]

*RKC Plank:*- 30,60,30 secs

*Crunches*:- 10,16,6

*Tempo Side Plank*:- 7,10,6

*Notes:*- Sailed through the session. Weights upped on the main exercises.

More hedge cutting today, time to get the ladders out :death: I don't like ladders

Session 3 will be tomorrow morning


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> Put it in male animal lol


 I wouldn't want to upset their hetty sensibilities :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> I wouldn't want to upset their hetty sensibilities :lol:


 Oh yes you would


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> Oh yes you would


 Moi? :innocent:

:devil2: :blowme: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Moi? :innocent:
> 
> :devil2: :blowme: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :thumb


 Illustrations are apt I presume..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> oh @superpube you wont know what you missed :devil2:
> 
> and Gin71 it is


 Sounds like you had a fab time my dear Gershwin. i like a gin and tonic, sloe gin is particularly nice...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Sounds like you had a fab time my dear Gershwin. i like a gin and tonic, sloe gin is particularly nice...


 Yes had a great time :lol: Walking around the Gallery of modern Art I noticed a collection of camera's on loan from the Museum of Glasgow... given I remembered quite a few of them from the 70's I did go away wondering if I belonged in a museum :huh:

Gin and Tonic with lime and ice :thumbup1:

Mum used to make sloe gin when I was a child ... I was sent out to pick the sloes from the hedgerows.... and yes it is a lovely drink! :tongue:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> Illustrations are apt I presume..


 I'll leave that to your imagination


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> I'll leave that to your imagination


 I'll refrain.. it's bedtime and I dont want bad dreams


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 7th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Four*

*Day Three Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*Upright Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*Lat raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected]

*Rear lat Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected]

*Ez bar Shrug:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Sailed through this session . Upped weights slightly where possible, though have a problem with Calf raises as 48.6 is the max I can currently load the DB's with.

Liked the upright rows.

Final session will be legs tomorrow

Must get back to my flexibility stretching re squats

Shopping today and if the rain stays off I'll have another go at the hedge


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gresh, what is that d/s you put after some of your sets? Nice workout but that clap thing....I couldn't do a hundred, I'd be crippled....I don't do much with my calls as they are huge already...humph.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Gresh, what is that d/s you put after some of your sets? Nice workout but that clap thing....I couldn't do a hundred, I'd be crippled....I don't do much with my calls as they are huge already...humph.....


 d/s = Drop set ... idea is you go to failure (or as near as) and then drop the weight and push out a few extra reps ... I struggle with DB exercises

yes I have to empty my mind when doing Calf Raises these days....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 8th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Two, Week Four*

*Day Four - Legs/abs*

*Lunges:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected]/s

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Romanian Deadlifts:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Lying leg Curl:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected],5 d/s

*RKC Plank:-* 60,60,50 secs

*Crunches*:- 3x10 reps

*Tempo Side Plank:*- 3x8

*Notes*:- still no squats, still no flexibility .... Weights upped throughout, getting slightly better at the crunches

Phase four starts on Monday

My chippie is coming round tomorrow to look at the drawings for the loft, and then my new gardening friend is appearing for coffee ... whether it will be "coffee" and coffee, or just coffee I'm not yet quite sure :whistling: . Sunday I might take a trip to Glasgow for the day .... :whistling:

Rest of today will be housework and tidying up!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hummmm......coffee annnnnnnnnnnnnd COFFeeeeeee.... :lol: you naughty thing....just be careful ok? Humph...

note to oneself: stopturningintohismotherhesagrownman! Durrrrr....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hummmm......coffee annnnnnnnnnnnnd COFFeeeeeee.... :lol: you naughty thing....just be careful ok? Humph...
> 
> note to oneself: *stopturningintohismother*hesagrownman! Durrrrr....x


 Awww  xx I'll adopt you as the sister I never had :thumb

It was coffee and a long discussion about the planting in my garden .... shame it was p1ssing down with rain ... I've already got a todo list for next week , netting on the sides of the arch to encourage the clematis and honeysuckle to grow properly and I need to rescue and re-pot two hostas........... if it hadn't been raining I reckon he'd have been in there 'tidying' bits up! but I am the first to admit the planting scheme is haphazard so am happy to take his advice

Next I need to befriend a bodybuilder/trainer ... this will be a more difficult task I think given I seem to be one of the fitter blokes out there (which isn't saying a lot  )


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got a clematis and a honeysuckle. I cut them right down to ground every year and they reward me wit beautiful sweet smelling flowers in abundance. This morning I was up at 6 having coffee on my bench smelling the fragrance and listening to the birdies chat. Laarrrrrrvleeeeeeeee......

and Ian, I have two hosts, the green and whit stripes one, and the green leaf one. They look fab at the moment. You know you can just slice then straight down the middle and re plant, they just keep going....brilliant!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is a pic of my coffee bench. The honeysuckle is out of the pic.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Here is a pic of my coffee bench. The honeysuckle is out of the pic.
> 
> View attachment 132840


 What a lovely garden to be in  ... your clematis is lovely absolutely smothered in flowers , mine have all gone over, and your hostas are obviously very happy ... mine get attacked by snails before they can get big enough to flower ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 11th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week One*

*Day One - Chest/Triceps/Abs*

*Bench Press:-*[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Incline BB bench - *wide:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Flat db flyes:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Triceps Pushdown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Triceps Ext:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close grip bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x%[email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- A bit late getting going this morning, and it was all a bit of a struggle at the heavier end of the sets.

The weather is set to improve this week, so although the next session is pencilled in for tomorrow everything depends on whether my Handyman decides to come and do the summerhouse roof... we need two consecutive fine days.

Chippy came round on Saturday so am waiting a re-quote for the loft ... work on that scheduled for September, they are busy in Carlisle at the moment repairing the flood damage.

Popping in to town later for a few bits and bobs


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 12th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week One*

*Day Two - Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB bent Over rows:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Wide Grip Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Straight Arm Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x12'[email protected] r/p

*One Arm DB Row:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Concentration Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*RKC Planks*:- 2x60secs 1x50 secs

*Crunches:*- 2x10 1x9

*Tempo Side Planks*:- 2x10

*Notes*:- Not sure about the back part of this routine as I don't feel much effect. Started the straight arm pulldowns too heavy so they ended up as decline sets. Certainly feel the biceps ....

Day off tomorrow then next session should be on Thursday assuming I don't hear from my handyman...

Gardening today and I really need to do some food shopping at some point, otherwise the cats will be going hungry !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

strong Straight Arm Pulldowns, They kill my upper lat/tricep!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thursday 14th July

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week One*

*Day Three - Shoulders/traps/calves*

*DB Shoulder press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*DB lat Raises:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Standing DB Upright Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Seated bent over rear delt raise:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Ez bar shrug:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]@39.9 r/p

*Calf raises:- *[email protected]

*Notes:- *Late starting today, the summerhouse roof has been replaced, handyman came yesterday, lovely fine morning, we got the old roof off, and it began to throw it down... credit where credit is due though he donned his waterproofs and continued working. Thankfully by the end of the afternoon it was dry enough to put on the new roof boards and then glue down the rubber sheeting. This morning he came back to finish off the trims etc and to chain saw some of the rear hedge which I can't get at to trim...

Weights increased, although the ez bar shrugs were too light .... don't know what to do about the calf raises without buying more plates.

Legs session tomorrow - still no squatting ...

A few pics of the work .... the old roof struts were replaced with thicker timbers and the particle boards that formed the roof replaced with external ply, then rubber sheeting glued over the top. "We" also had to brace each side of the door with additional struts as the wall had warped .

.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 15th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week One*

*Day Four - Legs/Abs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Romanian Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Lying Leg Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*RKC Plank:- *60,45.60 secs

*Crunches:- *3x10

*Tempo Side Plank:- *3x10

*Notes:- *re-introduced some light sets of squats to check form, there is still a tendency to pitch forward I think though my right foot didn't curl in. Don't like the RKC planks. Need to check form on the deads.

Am away again this weekend from tomorrow until Monday, so week two will start later on Monday or perhaps Tuesday. Wet and dull here today, not much planned, may go for a gander round the shops later and need to get my overnight bag packed ....

Have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 18th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Two*

*Day one - Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press;- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Incline Bench:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Incline DB Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Flat Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Triceps Pushdown:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Standing DB Triceps Extension:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Wide Grip Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] R/P

*Calf raises:- *[email protected]

*Notes:- *Really stuffy and humid today plus still recovering after my weekend away meant this session was a bit of a struggle and took longer to complete than it should have.

Everything going in the right direction still though.

Next session tomorrow morning

In the meantime a shower and perhaps a little lie down before dinner !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YesGershwin, I'm feeling the heat plus my weekend out too.... Currently loafing about in the sun with a cuppa tea...no training in sight! Haha....one must daaahhhhhling, one must.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 19th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Two*

*Day Two - Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent Over Row:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*One Arm DB Row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Ez Bar Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Preacher Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Concentration Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Planks*:- 60 secs, 45 secs, 35 secs

*Crunches*:- 10,10,7 reps

*Tempo Side Planks*:- 3x10

*Notes:*- Another very hot morning. Concentration curls were too heavy, Defaulted back to normal planks, crunches were a struggle.

Painting the exterior of the summerhouse today .... must be mad given the heat but it needs to be done.

Car going in for it's service and MOT tomorrow at Sytner's Carlisle..

Next session will be Thursday ....

Enjoy the glorious weather


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lot of work there, Ian. Especially in this heat! Don't envy you painting in this weather


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 21st July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Two*

*Day Three - Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*DB Lateral Raise:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Standing DB Upright Row:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Rear Delt Raise:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*EZ Shrugs:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:- *Weights upped a little on the main exercises... certainly feeling my shoulders at the moment.

Have another two weeks to go with this routine, and am contemplating the future ... more of which later, I was Tumblr'ing the other night and found a physique I think is attainable. As @Flubs memorably commented I am inclined to be slender so really without going to a commercial gym and getting a personal trainer on board, neither of which I can afford at the moment, I'm best off embracing my slenderliness and trying to make the best of it.... Therefore at the moment I am trying to get rid of the middle aged spread, whether I shall have achieved that fully by the end of this program is a different matter, especially since when I eat out I am also inclined to have cake with my coffee ....  though there are no cakes or biscuits in the house.

Anyway more of all this later .... I need to get on and start redecorating the interior of the summerhouse... My best pal is pitching up either tomorrow night or Saturday morning and I want it done for then.

Legs tomorrow,but still no squats, hip is proving reluctant to get flexible ! 

Car had it's service and MOT yesterday, though shortly it will need two new tyres and brake pads ... hence another reason I can't afford a commercial gym/PT ... Mercs don't come cheap, even with an MB monthly service plan at £35 including breakdown recovery... I do like taking it to the dealership though as it always comes back nice and shiny 









And I have a new addition in the garden, I'm firmly of the belief every garden should have at least one naked god in it  . Hercules replaces a blueberry that got blasted by the prevailing wind so has been relocated. Hercules will shortly be smothered in natural yogurt to assist the aging process and make him look a little less concrete!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Your going to spend the weekend smearing yoghurt over the naked body of a Demi-God !

So, just like your last weekend in Edinburgh.

:lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your going to spend the weekend smearing yoghurt over the naked body of a Demi-God !
> 
> So, just like your last weekend in Edinburgh.
> 
> :lol:


 :rolleye:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 22nd July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Two*

*Day Four- Legs/Abs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:-*[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Romanian Deadlifts:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Lying Leg Curl:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] r/p

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 1x20 2x10

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Tempo side planks*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- Got off to a bad start this morning, woke up late and then stretching out in bed got cramp in my left calf.

Snuck some squats in again, still pitching forward. Kept weights steady from last session. Crunches felt better.

Next session will probably start on Sunday as I am in Edinburgh Monday/Tuesday helping my best pal with some rental flats he has there. So next week will be Sun/Weds/Thurs/Fri.

The image I found on Tumblr has been deleted (probably put there without permission) but effectively I shall aim for a Men's Physique type profile as I think this is more attainable given my genetic makeup , although there will be a lot of work required; especially revealing those pesky abs ! I need to more research as to diet and training, I want to do 3 days a week max and accept I shall have to introduce some cardio, but the main thing will be diet .... skinny lattes at Starbucks here I come!. Most of the training plans I've come across so far seem quite intense and are 4/5 days, however I have a few weeks to investigate ... I'm also going to look at Training for the older trainer - Old School Trainer http://oldschooltrainer.com/training-for-the-older-trainer/ to see if there is anything I can pick up from there

Have no intention of competing ... all the stage images I've seen so far are of 20 somethings not old gits like me!

Can't believe it's nearly lunchtime .... after my shower and lunch I need to get some shopping in and then finish the summerhouse ... painted the interior yesterday and just a few bits to tidy up then I can put everything back... House needs a clean and tidy too... rather hoping my best pal will stay overnight with his 'mother-in-law' in Penrith and pitch up here tomorrow ... will take some of the stress off !

Warm but dreich here ... have a good weekend every one


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope you will be using Greek yoghurt on your Demi God!  . Hurrr hurrr.....

Here's a piccie of my lavenders Gresh, the bees love it.  I sit and watch them, it's like Heathrow airport for bees. Haha......very cute either little furry bottoms and legs ladened with honey ...awwweeee...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I hope you will be using Greek yoghurt on your Demi God!  . Hurrr hurrr.....
> 
> Here's a piccie of my lavenders Gresh, the bees love it.  I sit and watch them, it's like Heathrow airport for bees. Haha......very cute either little furry bottoms and legs ladened with honey ...awwweeee...
> 
> View attachment 133448


 Love lavender  I have two pots either side of my back door... They can get woody but the trick is to cut them back after the flowers have faded and eventually they will sprout new growth from the old wood ..

and erm of course I used erm Greek yogurt erm Tesco's is Greek right ? :rolleye: :huh: :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Love lavender  I have two pots either side of my back door... They can get woody but the trick is to cut them back after the flowers have faded and eventually they will sprout new growth from the old wood ..
> 
> and erm of course I used erm Greek yogurt erm Tesco's is Greek right ? :rolleye: :huh: :lol:


 Yes Gershwin, I cut mine down each season, put some sand around their roots.

and the yoghurt?......ummmmmmm.......yes abso bloomin lutely......  x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 24th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Three*

*Day One Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] + [email protected] d/s

*Incline DB Press reverse Grip :- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Incline DB Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Triceps Pushdowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*One Arm DB Triceps Ext:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Close Grip BB Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- last set of bench press was tough, didn't like the incline reverse grip. Tricep pushdowns were too heavy on the latter sets.

Diet went awol yesterday, had dinner with my best pal and his Mum, and just had to have three portions of homemade Lemon Meringue pie .... well one must mustn't one :rolleye: 

Am also the proud owner of an unused exercise bike, it was a Christmas present to my best pal's father who died 24hrs before Mum, I refused it the first couple of times it was offered , but the family seemed to want me to have it, and since I shall need to stat doing cardio I eventually caved in....

Miserable rainy day here though warm

Have been looking on bodybuilding.com for my next routine

Marc Megna's 8 week Aesthetics meets performance looks interesting as it's based on 3 full body workouts plus two days cardio

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/amp-marc-megnas-8-week-aesthetics-meets-performance-trainer.html

There was also an article on 5 Keys to an aesthetic body dealing with proportional arms, V taper torso, and six pack , though nothing about legs ! :huh:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/physique-training-5-keys-to-an-aesthetic-body.html

Kris Gethin - 12 weeks to your future physique ... more a traditional three day split

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/krisgethin_guide8.htm

Three day workout for mass, nice and simple full body workout - I could take this straight off the shelf without having to replace any of the exercises

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hitworkout.htm

Each have their strengths, on a superficial reading I like Megna's workout and the 5 keys, although I would need to add in legs. The author of the 5 keys has a website which I shall take a look at...

Tomorrow off to Edinburgh for two days helping my best pal with his flats so next session due Wednesday....

Gonna have my shower and then faff around ... it's raining so can't get into the garden


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Love lavender  I have two pots either side of my back door... They can get woody but the trick is to cut them back after the flowers have faded and eventually they will sprout *new growth from the old wood* ..
> 
> and erm of course I used erm Greek yogurt erm Tesco's is Greek right ? :rolleye: :huh: :lol:


 In for this


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You have my sympathy wit regards to the lemon meringue pie. If I start one of those I have to be physically pulled away from it before I can stop.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 27th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Three*

*Day Two Back/Biceps/Abs*

*DB Bent Over Row:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Wide Grip Pulldown:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Straight Arm Pulldown:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*One Arm DB Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Preacher Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*concentration Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 3x15

*Crunches*:- 3x12

*Tempo Side Planks:*- 3x10

*Notes:*- Upped weight on the rows and pulldowns . last sets of concentrations a bit too heavy.

On Sunday started to investigate the options for the next training routine and found none really suitable, Megna's 8 weeks ramps up the number of training sessions to 4 days a week and becomes very intense, looked at the Old School Trainer website and again felt I'm not advanced enough yet to drop to a two week training cycle. I ended up feeling totally confused and directionless, I ended up feeling I wasn't lifting heavy enough or putting enough effort in and I should have been doing much better with everything and I should be bigger and all my efforts were rubbish

Anyway fast forward a couple of days spent in Edinburgh helping my best pal deal with the flats he owns there, (and seeing my diet go out the window  ) we decided after finishing yesterday to have some 'down time' before driving back and visited a 'recreational facility' in the gay village .... During the visit someone I was with for quite a while commented how strong I was .... and then at the end when my best pal and I met up again to leave he suddenly said how muscular I looked, especially in the upper body...

Those comments made me feel a lot better, I know legs are a problem, my squat form is [email protected] so I've not been hitting quads correctly,...

Co-incidently I had found a Tnation article about squat form and flexibility which I think echoed something @Mingster said some while back.... It suggested facing a wall with your feet and nose touching the wall, feet positioned slightly wider than shoulder width and turned out a little. Arms held down, then squat down in that position ... 3 sets of 15 reps per day .... So that's what I''ll be doing over the next couple of weeks. The article also said some people simply can't do back squats and recommends front squats and single leg squats as alternatives .

Still no further forward with a new routine, however I have two key dates to work towards

First week in October I am going put with my best pal and his partner to their apartment in the South of France, then between Christmas and New Year I am going out with my best pal and two other friends to a gay complex in Gran Canaria ... I shall be the eldest in that group by about 8 years and i want to knock the rest of them into a cocked hat (as it were :lol: )

Certainly by Gran Canaria I want bigger legs and signs of visible Abs ... I can feel the latter under a thin layer of body fat

so I need to reduce body fat and put on some more muscle, whatever it takes I shall do!, I'm looking at diets at the moment and also thinking about vacuum training to try to flatten my stomach...

but it's still all up in the air

Just had lunch (tuna sandwich and a low fat yoghurt) My best pal is coming round this afternoon and we are going out shopping ....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

My wife and I have only been to Edinburgh the once but we had a wonderful time, dined on the Britannia, toured the Castle went on a number of those guided tours. Its a beautiful city. But I'm getting the idea that there is a whole other side to Edinburgh that we didn't see. :lol:

5/6 months to get into shape for Gran Canaria. You can make massive changes in that time frame if you go for it mate :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> My wife and I have only been to Edinburgh the once but we had a wonderful time, dined on the Britannia, toured the Castle went on a number of those guided tours. Its a beautiful city. But I'm getting the idea that there is a whole other side to Edinburgh that we didn't see. :lol:
> 
> 5/6 months to get into shape for Gran Canaria. You can make massive changes in that time frame if you go for it mate :thumb


 I always recommend the castle and Britannia to anyone who goes to Edinburgh, both amazing experiences ... The 'other side' isn't as good as Glasgow in my opinion ... but then I prefer Glasgow as a city ... might not have the New Town, and all of the attractions, but there is a buzz that Edinburgh lacks....

Yes plenty of time to make big changes, I just need to get training and diet nailed down, I'm away a week at the end of August then twice in October so I'm reckoning on approx 18 weeks worth of training ...


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 27th July*
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 You're gonna need a social secretary soon; you're a busy bee aren't you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 28th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Three*

*Day Three Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*DB Lat Raise*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Standing DB Upright Row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Rear Delt Raise:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Ez Shrugs:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another dreich day,; too wet to get into the garden which is aggravating. !

Not much to say about this morning's session, except weights crept upped on some of the lifts. Need to check form on rear delt raise. Hit the wall with calf raises, not sure what to do with these now.

Need to get the cash to pay my handyman for re-roofing the summerhouse ... keep on forgetting about it! and will tidy up the last bit of mess left in the bathroom when the central heating was installed ...

Still mulling over my next set of workouts ... and have almost decided to create something from the following

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/6-leg-workouts-to-supersize-your-lower-body.html

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/physique-training-5-keys-to-an-aesthetic-body.html

Obviously with the legs workouts I can't do the machine based exercises and whichever one of the leg routines I decide to pinch will need to get my Squat form sorted asap... Whatever I do it will be three days a week....... with perhaps another day for some cardio

Am still going to have another look around the net and bodybuilding.com to see if there is anything else that may be suitable, but so far I've drawn a blank....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 29th July*

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Three*

*Day Four Legs/Abs*

*Face the wall squats:- *3x15

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Lunges:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected],[email protected] d/s

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Romanian Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Lying Leg Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:-* 3x10

*Crunches:-* 3x10

*Tempo Side Planks:-* 3x10

*Vacuum :-* 3x20 secs

*Notes:- *Had a nice surprise in the post this morning ... a tax rebate .... for £57 !... still better than a kick don a dark alley!

Had a really poor night's sleep for some reason, woke up late and started this feeling tired, however once I got going it ended up a decent session. The "Face the wall squats" are the form exercises I picked up from T-Nation. The main Squats were kept light, focusing on form. I tried to roll the bar back further on my shoulders and also dug my heals in to the floor so as not to tip forward... results were mixed I think.

Everything else fine... the lunges hit the spot. Ran out of steam on the Deads a little. Added vacuum training to the end, just 3 sets, the beauty of this is you can do it anywhere... I'm 'vacuuming' whilst typing this sitting upright on a kitchen chair.

It's supposed to be a decent day today and once the ground has dried off I shall get into the garden.

I have also devised a training plan based on the legs supersize and 5 keys links ... I shall upload the drafts later .... the 5 keys is split into two days and looks a little unconventional ...

Final week starts Monday ...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You are proper job busy now mister! Don't burn yourself out before you get on your hols......I'm off to see Star Trek today, later. That's about it, haha....have a great Sunday Gresh..x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> You are proper job busy now mister! Don't burn yourself out before you get on your hols......I'm off to see Star Trek today, later. That's about it, haha....have a great Sunday Gresh..x


 Don't worry I spent most of the afternoon asleep in the Summerhouse .... mainly because I was in Glasgow yesterday ... and not for the Indy rally but for some shopping and leisure and didn't get home 'till 1am.... :yawn:

Trouble with falling alseep during the day, I feel [email protected] afterwards and then can't sleep properly at night


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Been reviewing the new training plan and am thinking it is very lopsided ... Arms , V Taper, Abs, Legs (abs I mixed in with the others) having taken it almost verbatim from the articles on bodybuilding.com, so my thoughts now are to split it into 3 x full body training days with some exercises being alternated over a two week cycle ... At the moment each session comprises 10 lifts and looks a little heavy going ... each lift comprises 4 decline sets ... I may reduce some of the ancillaries to 3 sets

Once I've sorted it all out I'll post up the suggestion... Have only a week to get this sorted now ... surprising where the time goes !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Don't worry I spent most of the afternoon asleep in the Summerhouse .... mainly because I was in Glasgow yesterday ... and not for the Indy rally but for some shopping and leisure and didn't get home 'till 1am.... :yawn:
> 
> Trouble with falling alseep during the day, I feel [email protected] afterwards and then can't sleep properly at night


 I fell asleep on the sofa this afternoon. Not feeling to good right now. I might even have a night cap before bed


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Monday 1st August :w00t:

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Four*

*Day One Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Face to wall squats :- *3x15 as a warm up

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s * [email protected] pb*

*Incline DB Press Reverse Grip:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Incline DB Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Flat flyes:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Triceps Pushdowns:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*One Arm Triceps Ext:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Close Grip BB bench:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected]

*Vacuum:*- 3x45 secs

*Notes:*- The last chest session of this program so decided to go out with a bang, hence after the drop set reloaded the plates and added 2.5kg to achieve a PB ... form not great but at least I've breached the 80kg threshold now!

Never ever going to attempt reverse grip press again, and the one arm Triceps extensions were dire ... probably too heavy. Fell off the step on the 94th rep of calves . Upped vacuum to 45 secs for this coming week ; just hope all this breathing and sucking in pays off!

Was supposed to be a nice warm sunny day today and indeed was so at 6am .... but now the grey stuff appears to be taking over so it's anyone's guess what is going to happen! Off to the garden centre shortly for a couple of things and hoping the rin stays off so I can be in the garden.

Next session scheduled for tomorrow morning


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Monday 1st August :w00t:
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Right this is my first Idea for a 3 day full body program incorporating ... Arms/Abs/V Taper/ Legs

Each set is preceded by a warm up set not shown)... not something I've done before except on the first exercise.

Vacuum will be done daily

*Day One:-*

Incline Bench:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (V -taper)

Lat Raises:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 (V-Taper)

Front Plate Raise:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 (V -Taper)

Lunges :- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (legs dontchaknow)

Calves:- 1 set at however many :/ (um legs again lol)

Tricep Kickbacks:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 (Arms)

Tricep Dips :- 1x6 1x8 1x10 (Arms)

Side Tempo Raise - 3 sets (abs)

90 Degree V Plate Press - 3 sets (abs)

*Day Two*

Bent Over Rows:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (V -Taper)

Romanian Deads/Deads :- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 ( um Legs! ... alternate weekly)

Lying Leg Curls:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 (Legs lol)

Ez Bar Curl :- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (Arms!)

Alt Hammer Curl:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 (Arms!)

Rear Delt Raise:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 ( v-Taper)

Ez bar Shrugs:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (v-taper)

Bicycle Crunches :- 3 sets (abs)

Bottoms Up:- 3 sets (abs)

*Day Three:-*

Squats:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (Leggggggggggggggs)

Leg Extensions:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (Legggggggggggggsagain)

Alt Incline DB Curl:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 (arms)

Spider Curl :- 1x6 1x8 1x10 (arms)

DB Shrugs :- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (v-Taper)

Pullups:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (v-taper)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 1x12 (v-taper)

Seated Cable Rows:- 1x6 1x8 1x10 (v-taper)

The idea behind this is to even out the workload ,,, there will be a days rest in between each session and two days off over the weekend, so training is likely to be M/W/F with scope for adjustments when life intervenes!

I now have this exercise bike so am thinking 2x 20 minutes cardio at some point in the week ... I need to see how I get on with it.. can't say the idea fills me with huge enthusiasm !

Still not sure about the plan so am going to sleep on it ... I only have till Friday to sort it all out as I'm down at Brighton Pride over the weekend... and the new routine is due to start next week (probably Tues/Thurs/Sat)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Monday 1st August :w00t:
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 PB :bounce:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> PB :bounce:


 In for peeeeeeeeeeeeeeebeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... :bounce: :bounce: X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 2nd August *

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Four*

*Day Two Back /Biceps/Abs*

*Face to wall squats:- *3x15

*BB Bent over Row:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected]

*Straight Arm Pulldown:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*One Arm DB Row:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Ez Bar Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Preacher Curls*:- 1x525 [email protected] [email protected][email protected]

*Concentration curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x10

*Crunches*:- 3x10

*Tempo Side Plank *:-3x10

*Vacuum :-*3x45 secs

*Notes:*- weights upped throughout except for the curls, the Bent Overs were probably a PB. Seem to be getting better at the face to wall squats. Crunches weren't great.

Rather a lot to do today, shopping, tidy the front garden, take the garden rubbish to the tip (though I might leave that till tomorrow morning) and more gardening !... got quite a bit done yesterday and it turned into a really nice day....

Rest day tomorrow ... was thinking of popping up to Glasgow but am away this coming weekend and have a shed load of stuff to get done here ...so may postpone until I am more on top of all the jobs!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 2nd August *
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 Glasgow calling you bud?

Work can wait, have fun instead


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Glasgow calling you bud?
> 
> Work can wait, have fun instead


 I might go mid afternoon ... get there for about 5pm ... I know where to park and more or less how to get in and out of the City centre... it's going to be be dreich here so I wont be able to do anything in the garden....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 4th August *

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Four*

*Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*Face to the wall body squats:- *3x15

*DB Shoulder Press:*- 1x5:14.3 w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*DB Lat Raise:*[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Standing DB Upright Row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] d/s

*Rear Delt Raise*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*EZ Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Vacuum* 3x45 secs

*Notes*:- popped up to Glasgow late afternoon and was back at a good time, but could not get to sleep so felt a bit jaded this morning 

Hit the limits with the DB shoulder Press, Lat raises and Upright rows increased in weight. Shrugs felt a bit light.

Face to wall squats seem to be doing the trick, and the Vacuum exercises might also be working, still a bit early to tell...

Last session Legs will be tomorrow morning ... then I will post up some pics. My perception is I've increased strength and reduced body fat. But legs are lagging because of the issues with squats and is something I really need to address.

I've also got hold of some images from the net of the sort of physique I think is kind of attainable for me and which I am going to aim for.

Am away from tomorrow afternoon through to Monday afternoon,going down to Brighton Pride, staying over at my best pal's in Surrey tomorrow night then we'll both be staying over with friends in Brighton on Saturday... It'll be the first Pride I've been to since the 90's so should be interesting!

Today I've all sorts of jobs to do, painted a picture frame yesterday and need to re-assemble the picture and re-hang, then I think will spend some time in the garden tidying and sorting out....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 5th August *

*Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*

*Phase Three Week Four*

*Legs/abs*

*Face to the Wall Squats :-* 3x15

*Squats:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s *[email protected] PB*

*Lunges:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected]@33.6 d/s

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Romanian Dead:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Lying Leg Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected][email protected] d/s

*Bicycle Crunches:- *3x10

*Crunches:-* 3x10

*Tempo Side Planks:-* 1x8 2x10

*Vacuum:-* 3x45 secs

*Notes:*- Decided to go out with a bang with this program and went for a PB on Squats... form is still hit and miss, reckon I'm pitching forward, though the face to walls are helping.

Last set of romanians probably a little too heavy.

So after 12 weeks have I gained size? The short answer is no, but I think strength has increased and when the pics go up there will be some changes in body shape, abs aren't visible yet. Biggest disappointment is Legs; I am so dependent on Squats for the major lift that the form issues were a blow, though I'd thought for a while something wasn't right, hence the vids.

I shall add the pics in a separate post ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The shots were taken before and after my shower ... hence the changes in clothes! I've lost quite a bit of spread from around my stomach area, there is still some to shift and a bit on the back of my hips... I've seen a lot worse calves. Hams need work and I'd like more mass on quads and on upper arms...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Friday 5th August *
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 :bounce: PB :bounce: Time for another squat form video.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> The shots were taken before and after my shower ... hence the changes in clothes! I've lost quite a bit of spread from around my stomach area, there is still some to shift and a bit on the back of my hips... I've seen a lot worse calves. Hams need work and I'd like more mass on quads and on upper arms...
> 
> View attachment 133943
> View attachment 133944
> ...


 Looking good mate. Lean rather than slim if you know what I mean. Strong midsection. good obliques and you have that V thing going on :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

So where to go from here ?

I shall be 59 at the beginning of September and have to be realistic about goals and what is achievable.

I'm looking for a nicely balanced physique, (or as balanced as my body shape will allow ! :lol: )

The program I've devised is three days a week full body, this gives me scope to move the days around as needs dictate. It's based on a couple of articles culled from Bodybuilding.com (see previous posts for links)

1. Abs need revealing and waist shrinking as far as is practible

2. Upper arms need more size

3. Pecs/delts need more size

4. Quads and Hams need building.

So essentially build legs and accentuate the V - Taper ...

I've been trawling the internet for images that kind of fit my body type and have had quite a few issues trying to find anything that is 'family friendly' as it were ... but here are a few images that I'm hoping will spur me on ... Three of the images are of blokes half my age and younger, it was difficult finding older physiques that were not bodybuilders .The second image is interesting being an older chap...

I don't want to be as dessicated as one three and four


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: PB :bounce: Time for another squat form video.


 Yes I will have to do one to see if there is any improvement... If not then the training plan will need to be adjusted


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> So where to go from here ?
> 
> I shall be 59 at the beginning of September and have to be realistic about goals and what is achievable.
> 
> ...


 Must be hard work, trawling through an entire internet's worth of fit men in undies to find a body you'd like


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> Must be hard work, trawling through an entire internet's worth of fit men in undies to find a body you'd like


 too much choice ... too much choice .....

But on serious note you have to have an image in your mind about who you want to be ... otherwise it all becomes a bit aimless


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> too much choice ... too much choice .....
> 
> But on serious note you have to have an image in your mind about who you want to be ... otherwise it all becomes a bit aimless


 Do you really think so mate? I have no clear idea of how I want to look, other than I want to be a better version of me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Do you really think so mate? I have no clear idea of how I want to look, other than I want to be a better version of me.


 Certainly personally, I have a very visual mind so I need to see an image of an outcome in my mind and then I have an objective to work towards .... and that works for everything... whether it be training, the garden, the house, work.... When I was an IT trainer I used to create training plans then visualise me delivering them.

Some of my training so far has been a bit aimless because other stuff has got in the way, also I wasn't sure what I could achieve and this affected performance.

I suppose I'm just goal driven with everything I do.... I'm a Virgo after all :lol:

Creative visualisation .............


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Do you really think so mate? I have no clear idea of how I want to look, other than I want to be a better version of me.


 And I just don't want to look like Shrek.......humph...

https://goo.gl/images/TRWqPW

hehe.....

ps. I think you have developed top end, but working on your quads I think will balance you up more visually. I think you have done well considering all the stuff that has been going on for you in recent times.

third picture down is a bit...ummmm....eeek? :blush: ...not that I was looking......

pps. I don't mean your pic by the way, I mean the others....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> And I just don't want to look like Shrek.......humph...


 stop fishing for compliments Princess Fiona, your beautiful.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> stop fishing for compliments Princess Fiona, your beautiful.


 :lol: :lol: ...not fishing truly......from the neck up I'm not so bad....neck down....questionable... :lol: ......


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> :lol: :lol: ...not fishing truly......from the neck up I'm not so bad....neck down....questionable... :lol: ......


 I've seen the photos and I stand by my opinion.

:wub:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> And I just don't want to look like Shrek.......humph...
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/TRWqPW
> 
> ...


 I wondered who would notice! Trust you :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Good to see the progress Greshmo! Keep up the good work! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 9th August 2016*

*Three Day physique Training - Full Body*

*Week One Day One*

*Face to the Wall body squats*:- 3x15

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Front Plate Raise*;- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:*[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:[email protected]

*Tricep Kickbacks*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Dips*: 3x20 bodyweight

*Side Tempo Raise*:- 3x10

*90 degree V Plate Raise*:- [email protected]

*Vacuum* :- 3x60 secs

*Notes :*- First day of new routine. Front plate raises were too light . Tricep Kickbacks seemed to hot the spot.

The next session is due on Thursday morning and whilst being 'full body' will comprise different exercises.

At the moment everything i a bit 'suck it and see' I may extend some of the three set exercises to four in the future and obviously adjust the weights although I am no longer chasing PB's etc.

Had a fantastic time at Brighton Pride ... later on I intend to create a collage of photo's I took of the parade which I'll post up. After the parade we had tickets to Preston Park where a group of us just sat and chatted over drinks and food and then in the evening our hosts did a BBQ... which resulted in me creeping 'round their house at 3am desperately trying to find indigestion tablets ... massive failure ... I've come to the conclusion BBQ food does not agree with me ... I had a sleepless night with tummy spasms... On the Sunday we went to the Kemp Town Festival ... more drinks and chat ... I made new friends and reconnected with my old buddies. 

Back to reality now for a few weeks 

Today have some pictures to frame and hang in the bathroom, some shopping to do.... and if it stays dry (looks dodgy at the moment) some gardening ....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome back Gershwin. I'm glad you had a good time.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a welcome back piccie for you Ian.  . It's a bumble bee that fell asleep inside one of my flowers today...awwwweeeeee.....just his little bottom sticking out. :lol: awwweeee.....

View attachment 134109


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I have a welcome back piccie for you Ian.  . It's a bumble bee that fell asleep inside one of my flowers today...awwwweeeeee.....just his little bottom sticking out. :lol: awwweeee.....
> 
> View attachment 134109


 Perhaps he overdosed on nectar :lol:

But lovely pic


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 10th August*

*Physique Training - Week One - Rest day ...*

*Face to the wall squats* :- 3x15

*Exercise Bike* :- 20 minutes fasted cardio - ...

*Vacuum *:- 3x60 secs

So the big news... I have finally allowed the dirty 'C' into my blog ... first time I've used the exercise bike ... listened to Classic FM in the background and the time passed relatively quickly. Had the bike on a low tension and burned 150 calories allegedly, though I can think of better ways to burn off calories :devil2:

Face to wall and Vacuum I do everyday

And some more big news ... looking through Ebay last night I stumbled across a Vertical Leg Press machine which will JUST fit in to the space by the electric meters... eventually I ordered from Fitness Superstore as they were a few £££ cheaper. This will be an important addition to my legs armoury . The max weight is approx 180kg and I shall have to buy a load more plates. The max weight is quite modest I think looking at the weights pressed by some of you so it will be a case of high rep sets !

Delivery is 3-7 days ... enough time to do a thorough clearout of the garage (again)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Why do you vacuum every day Gresh? Once or twice a week with a quick dust around for me....

:whistling: :tongue: ...hurr hurrr.....just teasing...x

very exciting about the leg press....and 180 is a good weight by the way. I'm doing less weight now on the press and gradually building up the split squats...humph....that is when I can keep upright f course. I am starting to see a slight difference in my leg shape strangely enough.

You make me laugh about your garage Gresh, you've been tidying it up for a few years now aintchya? :whistling: :lol: :lol: ....get a bloopin' move on! X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Why do you vacuum every day Gresh? Once or twice a week with a quick dust around for me....
> 
> :whistling: :tongue: ...hurr hurrr.....just teasing...x
> 
> ...


 Trouble is because it's also a dumping ground for all sorts of sh1t ... it soon gets into a mess... So I tidy and then within hours the [email protected] is piling back up .... The leg press is likely to arrive tomorrow or saturday, and I am out later today so tomorrow morning will be frantic !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Trouble is because it's also a dumping ground for all sorts of sh1t ... it soon gets into a mess... So I tidy and then within hours the [email protected] is piling back up .... The leg press is likely to arrive tomorrow or saturday, and I am out later today so tomorrow morning will be frantic !


 mg:  :lol: I thought you where doing stomach vacuum's not Hovering :blush:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 11th August*

*Physique Training - Week One - Day Two*

*Face to the wall squats:- * 3x15

*Bent Over Rows:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alt Hammer Curl:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rear Delt Raise*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bottoms Up:*- 3x10

*STOMACH Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs (just so there is no confusion :lol: )

*Notes:*- The start sets of Rows and ez curls were too heavy and I think i could drop the weight on the first set of deads, also need to check form on these.

Off out for the day shortly. very dreich here , the heating came on last night and this morning.

Next session will be Saturday, tomorrow will be spent re-arranging the garage to accommodate the leg press ... there will be several trips to the tip I suspect!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 12th August*

*Physique Training - Week One - Rest Day - Cardio*

*Face to the wall squats :-* 3x15

*Fasted Cardio - Exercise Bike:- *20 mins

*Stomach Vacuum:- *3x60 secs

Very dreich again here. Need to spend the morning doing further cardio in the garage to make space for the leg press which is set to arrive either today or tomorrow ... whilst I was bicycling nowhere I got the chance to look around and workout where stuff needs to go ... (apart from the tip)

According to the cycle monitor , in 20 mins I burned 155 calories ... I also need to find some online instructions for the bike as it didn't come with any and I'm puzzled how you set the timer etc

Also need to up the Stomach Vacuum exercise intensity


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 13th August *

*Physique Training - Week One - day Three*

*Face to the Wall Squats *: 3x15

*squats*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alt Inc DB Curl:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curl*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shrugs:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 2x10 1x8 1x10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] 1x10'30 [email protected]

*Seated Cable Rows:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*90 degree V Plate:*- [email protected]

*Kneeling Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Started off a sunny morning but the rain has now set in. Leg Press machine arrived yesterday afternoon and will be assembled tomorrow  .

The Alt Incline DB Curl will have to be swopped for something else, as the leg extension fittings get in the way. The DB shrugs were too light. Good to be doing pullups again. Kept the squats light... next week I shall do another video to see if form has improved; sitting on the fence on that one!

After my shower popping out to Tesco's for a few bits and pieces, then this afternoon will take myself off to Glasgow for the evening; I tend to drive these days as it's just as quick, not much more expensive than the bus or train even with parking, and gives me more flexibility.

Week Two starts Monday... hope everyone has a good weekend !


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 2nd August *
> 
> *Stoppani's Shortcut to Size*
> 
> ...


 Maybe just switch the incline curls for some single arm preachers or concentration curls. Have fun.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

*90 degree V Plate* ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Maybe just switch the incline curls for some single arm preachers or concentration curls. Have fun.


 I shall swop to concentration curls


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry I had shorthanded the name ... and he can perform the exercise a great deal better than me lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 14th August*

*Physique training - Rest Day*

*Face to wall squats*:-3x15

*Fasted Cardio* :- 20 mins Exercise Bike

*Kneeling Vacuum *:- 3x60 secs

I say fasted cardio; I'm not counting the two mugs of tea, one at 6am and the second at 8am ! allegedly burnt off 160 calories and cycled 10kg...

This morning after breakfast will assemble the vertical leg press (fingers crossed it fits where I want it to go) then wash the car and pop over to Homebase for a few bits and pieces.

Overcast here at the moment but a good week ahead is forecast!

Hope you are all having good weekends!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Assembling this was a workout in itself! But it do.es fit neatly into the recess


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ what is it?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ^^^ what is it?


 Vertical Leg Press


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 15th August*

*Physique Training - Week Two - day one*

*Face to Wall squats:- *3x15

*Incline Bench:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*lat Raises:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Front Plate Raise:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Kickbacks*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Dips*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Tempo Raise*:- 3x10

*90 degreeV Plate Press*:- [email protected]

*Kneeling vacuum*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- woke up feeling a bit meh, not helped by getting cramp in my left calf so this morning was a bit hard going. Kept bench same as last week though the top set was easier.

Leg Press replaced calves ... and ooof was a great deal harder than I anticipated ... wont be needing to buy any extra plates for a while!

Need to hang around for a parcel redelivery though have plenty of jobs to get done in the house and garden......

next full session will be weds am, with a cardio session tomorrow morning ...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Monday 15th August*
> 
> *Physique Training - Week Two - day one*
> 
> ...


 Now you've used it, are you happy with your new legpress mate?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Now you've used it, are you happy with your new legpress mate?


 Oh yes ! though there were a few 'Flubsian moments' scrambling out of it to change plates etc


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Oh yes ! though there were a few '[Redacted]ian moments' scrambling out of it to change plates etc


 Wait wut??? :lol:

View attachment 134349


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 16th August*

*Physique Training - Week Two - Rest Day*

*Face to the wall Squats* :- 3x15

*Fasted Cardio :- Exercise Bike* - 20 mins

*Kneeling Vacuum:*- 3x60 secs

Another very restless night. A vets appointment at 9:30am (cats annual MOT) and I got up later than planned ... so all a bit rushed ... Allegedly burned 165 calories upped the tension on the exercise bike. Notice on the squats not going below parallel. Vacuum also a little rushed...

A friend of mine is leaving his car here for a couple of days while he is in Glasgow, so I reversed mine in to the drive on returning from the vets and promptly demolished one of the planters by the front door ... such a bugger having no parking sensors...

Lovely sunny day here , will be going out later to buy new planters :angry: and am hoping to get into the garden, though chasing the cats round the place this morning to get them into the cat carrier I noticed the floors need hoovering ... balls of fluff everywhere  :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Lovely sunny day here , will be going out later to buy new planters :angry:


 Xx

View attachment 134360


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 17th August*

*Physique Training - Week Two - Day Two*

*Face to Wall Squats*:- 3x15

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Vert Leg press:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alt Hammer*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rear Delt Raise*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x10

*Bums Up*:- 3x10

*Kneeling Vacuum *- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- The aim is no longer to chase weights or PB's but to focus on form and technique. Lowered the Rows and Romanian Deads and both felt more effective for doing so...

Current focus is legs, hence kept to Romanian deads. The last set of lying leg curls were too light. Added in sets of Leg Press and will go heavier on these next time (Friday)

Going to up the shrugs too.

Was going to Glasgow today, but we have nice weather so I want to crack on with getting stuff in the garden done. Have a new statue to bed in concrete and the patio furniture desperately needs cleaning and refurbishing ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday18th August*

*Physique Training - Week Two - Rest Day*

*Face to the wall Squats* :- 3x15

*Fasted Cardio :- Exercise Bike* - 20 mins

*Kneeling Vacuum:*- 3x60 secs

Notes:- Usual 'rest day' exercise ... upped the tension on the bike again and burned 153 calories traveling 10k; scenery a bit monotonous :lol:

Had a productive afternoon yesterday, gave my new statue 'concrete shoes' and then scrubbed and stained the patio chairs and repainted the table .... second coat done this morning ... The patio furniture should have been done months ago but what with one thing and another never got 'round to it... and it's come up almost like new!

Today going to give a conifer at the front a long overdue short back and sides and also do some cutting back

Had a bit of bad news ... Cats went in for their annual MOT on Tuesday and Faith had a blood test , the results of which I got yesterday evening, she has early onset kidney disease and over active thyroid.... the treatment of one can interfere with the other but "we" decided (I was advised) that we treat the kidney disease with a special diet... The vet is going to get together some samples and pricing for me for tomorrow ..... this is an expense I could have done without at the moment tbh ... but as long as Faith continues to have quality of life then I'm happy to treat her...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow Gresh, your garden looks soooo lovely. It must be heaven sitting there looking at all the plants and statues. How lovely.x

sorry to hear about the cat. That isn't good news, but it's very kind of you to try to help her, and not just "let her go". Poor pusskins.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Wow Gresh, your garden looks soooo lovely. It must be heaven sitting there looking at all the plants and statues. How lovely.x
> 
> sorry to hear about the cat. That isn't good news, but it's very kind of you to try to help her, and not just "let her go". Poor pusskins.


 She's still got plenty of life in her, i don't mind her having a special diet but that's the line in the sand .....

My other cat Buffy who must be 18, is as fit as a fiddle and not so camera shy !.................


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 19th August*

*Physique Training - Week Two - day Three*

*face to the wall squats:- *3x15

*Squats:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Concentration Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 4x10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated Cable Rows*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*V Plate 90 degree thingy* 3x10

*Kneeling vacuum* :- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- Squats are still hit and miss I think ... I will get a video again when I can get my act together, the face to wall has helped a little though. Need to sort out the weights on the leg Press, this morning I thought I was going 5 kg heavier until I realised what I thought were 5kg plates were in fact 2.5kg. May also go for 4 sets of 12 reps rather than the incrementals.

Not sure about the DB shrugs ... note I kept to the same weight on the last three sets. 90 degree v plate abs were [email protected]

Everything else good and I know the ol' V taper and arms have been exercised this morning! Just need to push legs a bit more.

Next week will start Sunday/Tuesday/Thursday as I am away for a week from next Friday.

Dreich here today, complete change from the last few days. Thankfully everything that needs to be done in the garden apart from some cutting back has been done, I'm waiting on a planting scheme from a pal of mine to bring in more colour and structure, so there will be a great deal of moving stuff about at some point I expect.

Over this weekend am going to redecorate the hall for the umpteenth time, going to use some specially formulated light reflective paint from Dulux in the hope it will make the space less dingy... whatever I've done so far in the last 5 years has not worked!

Also going to do a check of my investments and savings to see where I am , apart from the fact I've been spending money like water recently, I shall be 60 in September 2017 and have some endowments and pensions etc maturing around about that time.....

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lovely pic, and can't wait to see how your garden changes. Have a lovely weekend Gresh. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 20th August *

*Physique Training - Rest Day*

*Face to wall Squats*:- 3x15

*Fasted Cardio *:- 20 mins exercise bike - 10k 154 cals burned !!

*Kneeling Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- Another dreich day here, am redecorating the hall this weekend and am hoping to pop up to Glasgow this evening for a bit of fun 

Week three starts tomorrow


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 21st August*

*Physique Training - Week Three - day one*

*Face to Wall Squats:*-3x15

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat raises:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Front Plate raise*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*: [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves:*- [email protected]

*Tricep kickbacks*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Dips*:- 1x5 bw w/u [email protected] [email protected] @10 [email protected]

*Side Tempo Raise*:- 3x10

*90 degree V plate*:- [email protected]

*Kneeling Vacuum*:-: 3x60 secs

*Notes:- *Never got to Glasgow last night as I was too tired after the decorating and then didn't get to sleep properly until after approx 6am, waking at 9:30am completely messing my morning ... took an effort to get out of bed...

Weights kept the same as last time on everything bar the leg press. The lat raises and the plate raises certainly hit the spot. Leg pressing every session now, weights upped but I think I'll need to adjust the higher rep sets upwards a little. Kickbacks were a bit off I think and the V plate [email protected] again.

Brunch will be protein pancakes with chopped banana and honey with coffee... Then this afternoon will put a final coat of paint on the walls in the hallway ... I've used Dulux 'lumitec' formulated emulsion which is supposed to reflect light in dark and small areas , and I think it has worked.

Next session will be Tuesday.

Bit of a mixed day here so far but at least it isn't raining! Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 22nd August *

*Physique Training - Rest Day*

*Face to wall Squats*:- 3x15

*Fasted Cardio *:- 20 mins exercise bike - 9k 153 cals burned !!

*Kneeling Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- Dreich again here, have a mountain of cardboard to take to the tip and the vestibule to repaint today. Found a Jamie Oliver recipe for protein pancakes which I tried this morning ... other than burning them a little in the pan, I think I can halve the recipe quantity in future...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gresh. Try my pancake thing if you want to?.

1 banana, 2 eggs, briefly mashed together with a fork. Handful of bloobs or whatever you have in. Tablespoon of oats (optional). Cinnamon, optional.

I usea teaspoon of coconut oil, or butter. It's your choice.

heat a frying pan with oil, or you can use no oil if you're pan is non stick.

pour in the batter, leave to set, flip over, leave for a min. Da daaaaaa....done.

i have made four little pancakes, spread them thin in the pan. Leave to go cold, stick in the fridge. You can have them hot or cold when you get the munchies. If you have them cold, you can put some sliced ham in the middle, roll them up and enjoy.

you can add protein powder into the mix if you want to.

xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh. Try my pancake thing if you want to?.
> 
> 1 banana, 2 eggs, briefly mashed together with a fork. Handful of bloobs or whatever you have in. Tablespoon of oats (optional). Cinnamon, optional.
> 
> ...


 Thank you @Flubs very similar to Jamie Oliver's though he uses more oats, cottage cheese, and a 'splash' of almond milk .... never thought of leaving some for later as I do get the munchies now and again, just assumed they should be eaten straight away...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 23rd August*

*Physique Training Week Three Day Two*

*Face to the wall squats :*- 3x15

*Bent Over Rows;*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Cur*l:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alt Hammer Curl*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rear Delt Raise:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x10

*Bottoms Up:*- 3x10

*Kneeling vacuum*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- Up later than planned again! And this morning I was awake at 7am with the sunshine coming through the bedroom window shutters. then next I knew it past 9am and raining!

Have done Jamie Oliver's pancakes for breakfast, this time managing not to burn them and added some blueberries to the mix ... have used half the mixture and will cook the remainder for later ... Am having them with soft fruit, honey and maple syrup... very nice though I wish Tesco's would do a low/no sugar maple syrup!

Good session .. Need to adjust weights on the rear delts as not getting a good range of movement, not something I noticed last time. Still working out the Leg Press, have concentrated the weight declines but there is still more adjustments to be made... On Thursday I may run 6/8/10/12 reps at 70kg to see how I get on.

Need to do some washing today, and finish off redecorating the vestibule ... how such a small space has taken so long to do beats me, but a quick glance this morning and it's mainly some cutting in and edging that needs tidying so shouldn't take long ... then I can start tidying up ... place is a mess!

Next full session will be Thursday ...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gresh, I don't know if you would be interested in this....but...I had a few sessions with a successful bodybuilder a couple of years ago, and he showed me this move for rear Delts. He said to stick it at the end of your usual rear delt move. He said it really gets to the little bits that sometimes don't get worked if you use a heavier weight so don't get the proper full range of movement?

i have done it ever since, and although I don't use big weights for my Delts, I just have the habit of doing it, tho' I don't put it on my journal.

you sit on a seat and get two small weights, I use 2kgs, and that is enough. Hold them in front of you with palms facing each other. Then bring them out to your sides wide, keeping your arms straight and not letting them drop. Keep your back straight. It's quite hard by the time you are into your third set. Well, I find it so. You have to really squeeze your blades together.

it might be a loadsa pants of course but if you saw this guy, you would know he talks straight. I just thought I would say because of what you put ^^^^^^^

hope you don't mind.x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> *Monday 22nd August *
> 
> *Physique Training - Rest Day*
> 
> ...


 Pancakes freeze well, you know. Just put a piece of cling film or grease proof paper in between each one, then wrap the whole lot in cling film. Just take out as many as you need from the freezer.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Gresh, I don't know if you would be interested in this....but...I had a few sessions with a successful bodybuilder a couple of years ago, and he showed me this move for rear Delts. He said to stick it at the end of your usual rear delt move. He said it really gets to the little bits that sometimes don't get worked if you use a heavier weight so don't get the proper full range of movement?
> 
> i have done it ever since, and although I don't use big weights for my Delts, I just have the habit of doing it, tho' I don't put it on my journal.
> 
> ...


 Sounds good and I can see it working ... am thinking of mixing things up a bit so will add this in ... Flubs Side Delt Thingys a good name do you reckon ? :lol: :whistling: :thumb



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Pancakes freeze well, you know. Just put a piece of cling film or grease proof paper in between each one, then wrap the whole lot in cling film. Just take out as many as you need from the freezer.


 Oh really? there's an idea ... am rather into pancakes for breakfast at the moment, though not sure smothering with soft fruit and honey/maple syrup is the best of ideas!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 24th August *

*Physique Training - Rest Day*

*Face to the wall squats :-*3x15

*Fasted Cardio :- *20 mins exercise bike ... 10k looking through from the garage to the kitchen 157 calories burned

*Sitting Vacuum:- * 3x60 secs - to make a change

Was going to have a trip to Glasgow today but am expecting a number of deliveries - been having a Scottish Art splurge on Ebay recently ... though have to calm down now since I've no income coming in at the moment! Also it's a glorious day so am going to make the most of being at home and in the garden etc...

Since I'm away from Friday for just over a week am going to research some body weight exercises I can do whilst away... Face to Wall squats is one of course , perhaps pushups ... but there must be others I can do without using any equipment ..

Right must get ahead and open up the summerhouse ...................... :thumb


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello mate. I haven't been around much lately but will catch up with how you're doing I'm sure. Hope things are good for you atm.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Sounds good and I can see it working ... am thinking of mixing things up a bit so will add this in ... Flubs Side Delt Thingys a good name do you reckon ? :lol: :whistling: :thumb
> 
> Oh really? there's an idea ... am rather into pancakes for breakfast at the moment, though not sure smothering with soft fruit and honey/maple syrup is the best of ideas!


 sound like a cracking idea to me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 25th August *

*Physique Training - Week Three Day Three*

*Face to Wall Squats:- *3x15

*Squats*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1[email protected]

*Concentration Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups:*- 4x10

*wide Grip Lat Pulldowns:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x12'25

*V Plate Raise:*- 4x10

*Kneeling Vacuum:*- 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Last session until a week on Monday. Went slightly lower on weights with the squats and leg extensions. Kept the weight constant throughout the leg press and certainly knew about it by the end ; also got foot positioning correct... now make sure I push upwards with my heals. Going to ditch the db shrugs, might replace with some db flyes.

Am going to shake things up after week four, not quite sure how yet mind you!

Really quite sold on Jamie Oliver's protein pancake recipe. very easy to prepare and the mixture makes enough for two days ... had them everyday this week so far I reckon ... will have to think of breakfast fillings other than soft fruit to make a change....

Need to clean and tidy the house, pack, pop out for cat food and money for the cat sitter, check tyre pressures.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pancake filling suggestion. One thin slice of ham, or slice of grilled halloumi cheese, or both at the same time! A heap of protein and very yummy. I've done both, hehe....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Pancake filling suggestion. One thin slice of ham, or slice of grilled halloumi cheese, or both at the same time! A heap of protein and very yummy. I've done both, hehe....x


 I thought about cheese and ham, but could work out how to melt the cheese .. assume you just do it in the grill pan! doh!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I thought about cheese and ham, but could work out how to melt the cheese .. assume you just do it in the grill pan! doh!


 Well, I don't actually cos I can't be bothered to wait that long, haha.....

i get my pancake on the plate. I grate whatever bit of cheese I'm having, lay it on top of the slice of ham, Bing it in the microwave for a few seconds....and da daaaaaaa.......oozy cheese on ham wrapped up in a pancake roll....yummeeeeeee.

i sometimes drizzle balsamic over it...not too much though.

also Gresh.....you can flash fry a fish fillet, rough it up in the pan after a couple of mins so it's a bit of a mush. Throw some lettuce leaves, or spinach over pancake, fish on top, roll and eat. I like this one. I use Chinese lettuce as it has a great crunch, but spinach is good. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 26th August*

*Physique Training - Rest Day*

*Face to the wall squats *:- 3x15

*Fasted Cardio *:- 20 mins exercise bike - 10k 151 cals burnt ... ended up taking my top off was sweating so much!

*Kneeling Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Took a sneaky pic of today's pancakes ... filled with chopped apple, banana, some peanut butter, and 'drizzled' with maple syrup and honey  :drool: should tide me over for a while! Still need to see what body weight exercises I can do whilst away.









Whilst away I shall use some of the time to recreate my CV ... which might be more difficult than it sounds as a search last night to find the memory stick containing my old files resulted in an epic fail .

Have also registered with the Open University, I want to do an access course and then an Arts Diploma , hopefully focusing on History of Art, costs are cheaper for people living in Scotland and I might also get some financial help because of low income/not working .... Anyway I need to sort that out too...

So plenty to keep me occupied this next coming week without finding other distractions such as decorating or gardening !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Phwoarrrrr....looks yummy.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 28th August*

*Physique Training*

*Holiday Special :- Home Workout No Equipment *

( And in the confines of a box bedroom! )

*Short Circuit :- *20 mins workout repeat each circuit with 2 min break

I did three circuits

*Squats:- :- *20 reps

*Incline Pushup* (feet on chair head shoved between bed and bedside table!) :- 20 reps

*Tempo Hip Thrust*:- 20 reps

*Lunges:*- 10 per leg

*Standard Pushup*:- 20 reps

*Crunches:*- 25 reps

*Notes:- *Did a google and found this little routine on the Muscle and Fitness website, have the house to myself this afternoon so gave it a go.

http://www.muscleandfitness.com/workouts/workout-routines/home-work-no-equipment-home-workout

The Pushups worked very well and was surprised how well the crunches went. However the squats and lunges didn't really do very much so next time will have to up the reps on those.

Certainly three circuits got me into a sweat, had a nifty shower followed by a post workout hit of an apple and a low calorie hot chocolate..... 

Spent this morning rebuilding my CV ... given I've lost the original template I've had to guess some dates and ended up feeling irritable; setting down my employment history just underlines how old I am!

Diet has gone ever so slightly awry... have had dessert these last two nights, lemon meringue pie and tarte au citron, specifically asked not to have cream added ... and yep... cream was added ! However we have eaten outside in the evening which was lovely ...

Checked myself in the full length mirror this afternoon... upper body looks good but legs still need so much work, when I flex them they are toned and you can see muscle definition but oh so thin ... it's a little depressing really ... having said that it's obvious I'm losing body fat so it's probable I'm losing leg fat too.

But there was a milestone yesterday.... the first time I have ever ventured out in public in the UK wearing shorts so I must be feeling more positive about my body image not withstanding pencil quads!.

This morning I took advantage of the Laura Ashley sale and ordered wallpaper, paint, and two new rugs online ... will be going home to redecorate the lounge and the conservatory, they are going back to tones of duck egg blue which hopefully will make the lounge a lot brighter... Have also been having a mad buying splurge on ebay which means there will have to be a corresponding mad selling splurge; trying to re-orientate my collections to Scottish Art, Ceramics, Art Glass and Silver.... also going to get rid of stuff I hardly ever use such as parts of a huge dinner service that never sees the light of day....

Later this week I shall sign up to volunteer for the the Dumfries branch of the Terence Higgins Trust... I think it's a good thing to do though if I'm honest I'd have preferred Glasgow if it were nearer... I worry what I might be stepping into in Dumfries...

Not sure when the next no equipment circuit will be ... Tuesday morning perhaps !

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 28th August*
> 
> *Physique Training*
> 
> ...


 Since retirement I literally live in shorts. ...pencil legs and all.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 30th August*

*Physique Training*

*Holiday Special :- Home Workout No Equipment *

( And in the confines of a box bedroom! )

*Short Circuit :- *20 mins workout repeat each circuit with 2 min break

I did three circuits

*Squats:- :- *30 reps

*Incline Pushup* (feet on chair head shoved between bed and bedside table!) :- 20 reps

*Tempo Hip Thrust*:- 20 reps

*Lunges:*- 15 per leg

*Standard Pushup*:- 20 reps

*Crunches:*- 25 reps

*Notes:*- Upped the squat reps and Crunches slightly, we were going out for the day and I didn't have much time to squeeze in the 20 mins, shower and have breakfast.... so reps not upped by very much.

Crunches seem to be getting better!

Had a lovely day with my 93 year old Aunt... took her out to a gastro pub in a village near where she lives, the food was supurb and she and my best pal's Mum got on like a house on fire...

Yesterday we went to lunch at the weekend home of one of my best pal's ex bosses, his wife is a Tory peer and her views on Brexit, Theresa May and one or two other issues were interesting!

Tomorrow thankfully not going anywhere, although we have our friends from Brighton coming up to dinner in the evening

Next No equipment workout should be Thursday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 1st September *

*Physique Training*

*Holiday Special :- Home Workout No Equipment *

Done this morning ...

*Short Circuit :- *20 mins workout repeat each circuit with 2 min break

I did three circuits

*Squats:- :- *30 reps

*Incline Pushup* (feet on chair head shoved between bed and bedside table!) :- 20 reps

*Tempo Hip Thrust*:- 20 reps

*Lunges:*- 15 per leg

*Standard Pushup*:- 20 reps

*Crunches:*- 25 reps

*Notes:- *This was the morning after a dinner party and feeling a little rough! :blink:

Sat back a little on squats and could feel impact on quads, even at body weight, so must try that again.

Spent the day with my best pal's Mum. We went to Chartwell and had a look around the house and gardens before driving back into Westerham for lunch; I didn't have to have a slice of coffee and walnut cake after scampi and chips, but it was sitting on the counter saying 'eat me, eat me' so how could I refuse? ... now sitting in my best pal's conservatory feeling like a stuffed pig! :drool: :nono:

Final BW session before returning to normal might be first thing on Saturday at my dad's in Stockport, however we are scattering mum's ashes later that morning so i may not have time

here's a quick 'update' photo of me .. in the gardens of Chartwell 

Proper photo's wont appear until I've worked off the calories added this week and put some visible size on those stick pins....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looking good in your skinny fit jeans mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 5th September*

*Physique Training *

*Week Four - Day One*

*Flat Bench:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Front Plate raise*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- 1x74 + 1x26 @42.6

*Tricep Kickbacks*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Dips*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Tempo Raise:*- 3x10

*90 degree V plate Raise:*- [email protected]

*Kneeling Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- First session after my holiday and up early ... someone came to collect an old sofa and chair I'd put on the local freecycle at 7am this morning ... but couldn't get it into their hatchback .. so they are coming back this evening with a people carrier ... !

The session went better than I expected given it was the first one in over a week. Doing flat weights with the leg press seems to be having an effect, next time might alter the rep ranges too. Swopped incline for flat bench to make a change.

Next session will be Wednesday morning ... doubt it will be as early though!

Very dreich here today... This week is redecorating the lounge week and also putting a heap of stuff on Ebay/Local For sale and wanted , having a huge change round ... After I've recovered from this morning's gym work am going to start with the conservatory, repapering the fire wall and repainting the other wall, then tomorrow will start in the lounge proper... colour scheme is duck egg blues, using Eton Stripe paper and paints from Laura Ashley. I like striped wallpaper ... no faffing matching the repeat and minimal wastage!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bet it felt good to be back under a bar again :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bet it felt good to be back under a bar again :thumb


 Oh it did actually, good to be back to my usual routine 

And I've seen a straightforward bench with a shed load of weights on Ebay that isn't the other side of the country (ie it'll take me under two hours to go pick up) and very very tempted but it's a question of finding the space in the garage ... wont be a problem when the loft is 'floored and naturally lit' but that's not happening until the start of October now .....................

Finally why oh why did I order wall paper from Laura Ashley when I knew it would be a sod to hang ... like trying to paste tissue paper... well I know why, it is a nice stripey pattern ... looks quite good now it's nearly dry but there is an awful lot of bodging ........ :cursing:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Oh it did actually, good to be back to my usual routine
> 
> And I've seen a straightforward bench with a shed load of weights on Ebay that isn't the other side of the country (ie it'll take me under two hours to go pick up) and very very tempted but it's a question of finding the space in the garage ... wont be a problem when the loft is 'floored and naturally lit' but that's not happening until the start of October now .....................
> 
> Finally why oh why did I order wall paper from Laura Ashley when I knew it would be a sod to hang ... like trying to paste tissue paper... well I know why, it is a nice stripey pattern ... looks quite good now it's nearly dry but there is an awful lot of bodging ........ :cursing:


 Ur a busy bee, I get tired just reading what you fill ur day with


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Ur a busy bee, I get tired just reading what you fill ur day with


 I have an overactive mind so need to keep it occupied !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 6th September*

*Physique Training*

*Rest Day ... *

*Face to the wall squats:- *3x15

*Fasted Cardio* :- 20 mins exercise bike ... 10k 156 cals

*Seated vacuum*:- 3x 60 secs or thereby

*Notes:*- Up early again and cardio out of the way. Didn't get very far with the conservatory yesterday, papering the wall took all afternoon, forgotten how awkward Laura Ashley paper is to hang, it;s like trying to paste tissue paper. Now it's dried out it doesn't look too bad but there are several bodged bits!

Today will paint the walls and get more stuff on ebay....

Next full session will be tomorrow, my 59th birthday, am going out to lunch with my best pal's partner and his Mum, he is up staying with her in Penrith at the moment which also means I need to make sure the house is clean and tidy............. they are both OCD....


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

?Hey Mr

Not been on in a while but doing a wee catchup, your still working away solidly , fantastic work keep it up .

Cstch you soon xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> ?Hey Mr
> 
> Not been on in a while but doing a wee catchup, your still working away solidly , fantastic work keep it up .
> 
> Cstch you soon xx


 Hey! long time no hear! Hope all is well with you .... :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 7th September*

*Physique Training - Week Four *

*Day Two*

*Face to Wall Squats*:- 3x15

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] w/[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alt Hammer* :- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rear Delt Raise*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez bar Shrugs:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bottoms Up*:- 3x10

*sitting Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Flattened the Leg press sets which certainly had an effect towards the last set! Everything else good although not sure Romanian deads are doing very much ... need to chack form on these !.

Finished decorating the conservatory yesterday, the Laura Ashley paper might have been a pain to hang but their paint is a dream, it just glides on. Today my best pal's partner and his Mother are coming over from Penrith and we are going out to lunch to celebrate my 59th birthday. 59... sh1t!

Tomorrow after Cardio I shall begin to redecorate the lounge , another wall and more Laura Ashley papering to do  .....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy birthday mate. Hope you have a great day. And year :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

A very happy birthday to you Greshie. I hope you have a wonderful day/evening with lots of love and laughter. Xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> A very happy birthday to you Greshie. I hope you have a wonderful day/evening with lots of love and laughter. Xx





Mingster said:


> Happy birthday mate. Hope you have a great day. And year :thumb


 Thanks guys .... had a lovely lunch, then had a wander around T K Maxx , came home made a cuppa, my guests then got on the road back to Penrith and I fell asleep................

House seemed to pass the OCD test.............. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Many Happy returns of the day mate.

Sorry I'm so late with my good wishes. Hope you had a good one


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Evening Sir...you ok? Hi Flubs i know your here a bit....life still like a cartoon?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Evening Sir...you ok? Hi Flubs i know your here a bit....life still like a cartoon?


 Hellooooooooooooo stranger I'm well thank you still plugging away doing my best .... how are you?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Many Happy returns of the day mate.
> 
> Sorry I'm so late with my good wishes. Hope you had a good one


 Thank you ... :thumb yes had a lovely lunch


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 8th Sept*

*Physique Training*

*Rest Day*

*Face To Wall Squats:*- 3x15

*Fasted Cardio *:- 20mins exercise Bike :- 10.3 k 155 cals burnt

*Sitting Vacuum* :-3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Very dreich here and ended up over sleeping .... Am expecting the delivery of a new sofa for the conservatory and will begin the redecoration of the lounge ... papering the wall today, should be fun..... not!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 9th September*

*Physique Training *

*Week Four Day Three*

*Face to the Wall Squats*:- 3x15

*Squats:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] 1x8:80 [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected]

*Concentration Curls:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 4x10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated Cable Rows*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:-* 3x10

*Sitting Vacuum* :-3x60secs

*Notes:*- Yesterday's wallpapering session was a dream (almost) the trick with Laura Ashley wallpaper is the slap the paste on and get the paper hung asap.. no allowing to soak...

Today's session started slightly later than planned as I slept in again! Got rid of the DB Shrugs and replaced with Flyes. ... The flat rep Leg Press sets were tough by the end.

On Sunday will review the structure of the routine and might make a few tweaks ... :smartass:

Today have some walls to paint and need to start putting stuff back ... place is a mess and i don't like mess... also expecting the delivery of a new sofa for the conservatory, it was scheduled to arrive yesterday ! 

Week five will begin on Monday....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 10th September*

*Physique Training week 4 *

*Rest Day*

*Face the wall squats* 3x15

*Fasted Cardio *:- 20 mins exercise bike - 160 cals burned 10k 'cycled'

*sitting vacuum* 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Having a break from Mr Oliver's protein pancakes this morning and finishing off some cereals that have been lurking in the larder ...

Decorating almost finished, just some touching up to do, sofa arrived, off out to Glasgow later today, then tomorrow will start tidying up properly and get more stuff on to ebay...

Also need to hunt out a recipe for green tomato chutney... so far this year all I've got is one red and one orange might go red if it feels like it ... the rest are resolutely green... Looks like the grapes are ripening though 

Have a good weekend whatever you are doing ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy belated birthday to you x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Happy belated birthday to you x


 Thank you! xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 12th September*

*Physique Training - Week 5*

*Day One*

*Face to Wall Squats*:- 3x15

*Incline bench*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] ng [email protected] wg [email protected] ng [email protected] wg

*Lat Raises:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Front Plate Raise:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] - alternated foot position .. wide /close

*Calves*[email protected]

*Tricep Kickbacks*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Dips*:- [email protected] w/u 1x6 1x8 1x10 @10

*Side Tempo raise*:- 3x10

*90 degree V Plate*:- [email protected]

*Sitting Vacuum*:-- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- Reviewed the program yesterday afternoon and decided to leave as is. Today though I alternated between wide and close grip on the incline bench (and also got muddled with the weight progression!) also tried different foot placements on the Leg Press. V plate raise seems to be getting better.

Next session will be tomorrow afternoon as I have a dental appointment 1st thing on Wednesday then may go up to Glasgow for the day....

Today is a catching up with chores and sorting stuff out ... go to the tip, the post office, the bank .... etc etc


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 13th September*

*Physique Training - Week 5*

*Day Two*

*Face to Wall Squats*:- 3x15

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] alternate narrow /wide foot position

*Ez Bar Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alt Hammer Curl*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rear Delt Raise*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected]>9 [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x10

*Bums up* :- 3x10

*sitting Vacuum:*- 3x60 secs

*Notes:- * Early Evening session didn't go as badly as I feared after a rather hectic day trying to tidy up. Upped the Romanian deads, , downed the lying leg curls (both accidently) Again crunches seem to be getting better. Alternated foot position on the leg press.

Been an odd day here, very muggy and mostly wet, although now we have sunny clear skies.

Final session this week will either be Thursday or Friday ....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

youve been doing those wall squats for a while now, have they improved your form and ROM?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> youve been doing those wall squats for a while now, have they improved your form and ROM?


 I think they have improved form though not so sure about ROM... although I find them a good little warm up too, which is why I still do them!

At some point when the garage is straighter I'll do a video ... but it will probably be after my holidays in October and once the changes to the loft space have been completed ...............


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 15th September*

*Physique Training Week 5*

*Day Three*

*Face to wall Squats* :- 3x15

*Squats*: [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]@60

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected]

*Concentration Curls*:- 1x511.8 w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*flyes:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups* wide grip:- 4x10

*Wide grip lat pulldowns:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated Cable rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*; 3x10

*Sitting Vacuum:*- 3x60 secs

*Notes:- *Far too nice a day to go to Glasgow yesterday so stayed home tidying and sitting in the garden!. Contemplated just doing cardio today but decided a long weekend off would be preferable

I think squat form is definitely improving although I'm not feeling much 'burn' at the weights being lifted. Upped the Leg Press and that is hard going towards the end. Pullups are wide grip, I find them reasonably simple to do although I don't have a great ROM because of the garage ceiling. Concentrated some of weight ranges on the other lifts. Crunches are getting better .

I can feel those pesky abs, they are definitely there, but are still a little shy at coming out :lol:

I think the leg press was a good buy, although there is a long way to go yet....

Bit overcast today but at some point I need to pop out to buy a few bits from Tescos.... The sum of my ripened tomatoes this year has been two!! so need a few ingredients to make green tomato chutney... 

Couple of cardio sessions over the weekend then week six starts Monday !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 16th September*

*Physique Training *

*Rest Day*

*Face to wall Squats:- *3x15

*Fasted Cardio:*- 20 mins Exercise bike - 10.9k 164 cals

*Seated Vacuum*:- 3x60secs

*Notes*:- Turned out lovely yesterday and looks like another lovely warm day here today again. bit of washing, out for a bit of (non food) shopping bit of gardening, bit of sitting in the sunshine...

Off to Carlisle Pride tomorrow, not quite in the same league as Brighton but is local so therefore should be supported!

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 18th September*

*Physique Training *

*Rest Day*

*Face To wall Squats:- *3x15

*Fasted Cardio:*- 20 mins Exercise Bike 11k 167 cals

*Sitting Vacuum*:- 3x 60 secs

*Notes*:- Had a great day out yesterday at Carlisle pride, on a very different scale to Brighton needless to say but still good fun. Rather overcast here at the moment though supposed to be warm later in the day, the heating is coming on more on in the mornings. Not quite sure what i shall get up to today have a few bits and pieces needing done then may pop up to Glasgow for some 'leisure'

Week 6 starts tomorrow !

Hope everyone has a good Sunday


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Hellooooooooooooo stranger I'm well thank you still plugging away doing my best .... how are you?


 All good here mate,just very busy,training is going well for you/ getting older too a?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> All good here mate,just very busy,training is going well for you/ getting older too a?


 Yep Bigboy ... was 59 in September, where the years have gone don't ask!.. :huh:  . Am no longer chasing increase in weights as such, well not at the moment anyway, am focusing on body shape and physique. Seems to be paying off slowly!

Not working at the moment, though will have to find some paid part time work after my holiday in October, but there is a lot else bubbling away in the background, am getting involved with the local LGBTplus group as a volunteer and have a volunteer interview with another sexual health charity in a couple of weeks, they no longer have a presence in the S W Scotland but have offices in Cumbria and Glasgow and I'm hoping my Training/Teaching skills may be of use....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Yep Bigboy ... was 59 in September, where the years have gone don't ask!.. :huh:  . Am no longer chasing increase in weights as such, well not at the moment anyway, am focusing on body shape and physique. Seems to be paying off slowly!
> 
> Not working at the moment, though will have to find some paid part time work after my holiday in October, but there is a lot else bubbling away in the background, am getting involved with the local LGBTplus group as a volunteer and have a volunteer interview with another sexual health charity in a couple of weeks, they no longer have a presence in the S W Scotland but have offices in Cumbria and Glasgow and I'm hoping my Training/Teaching skills may be of use....


 You are a good man mate,that is a lovely thing to do,nice to see you still here,kinda like coming home to find your family in!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 19th September*

*Physique Training *

*Week 6 Day One*

*Face To Wall Squats:- *3x15

*Sunday 18th September*

*Physique Training *

*Rest Day*

*Flat Bench - Wide Grip*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Front Plate Raise:*- [email protected] 1x6/8/10 @ 10

*Lunges:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] alternating wide/narrow foot position

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Kickbacks* :- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Dips*:- [email protected]

*Side tempo Raise*:- 3x10

*90 degree V Plate Press*:- [email protected]

*Sitting Vacuum:*- 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Concentrated the weights on the Bench and varied with wide grip for a change. Leg Press after lunges was tough especially towards the end! Getting better at abs though form on the 90 degree V plate press has gone a bit awol, I need to keep the plate vertical!. Just did a straight 10 reps for 4 sets on the Dips too!

next session will be Wednesday morning with some cardio tomorrow.

Lovely morning here though the heating was on this first thing morning. Will get some washing done and if it stays fine will get into the garden and tidy up!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 20th September*

*Physique Training*

*Rest Day*

*cardio*

*Face to Wall Squats:- *3x15 

*Fasted Cardio:*- 20 mins exercise Bike - 11k 166 cals

*Sitting vacuum *:- 3x60 secs

*Notes;*- Got up later than intended, am thinking of adding something else to these 'cardio' sessions though not sure what and don't want them to take too long as this is my rest day.

Off out to lunch at 12 to catch up with one of my old Retail Charity bosses then back home to await the delivery of a new easy chair for the lounge, oh and wash the kitchen floor (hint of the day... never ever be tempted to lay white textured tiles on a kitchen floor ... don't even consider it for a moment  :nono: )


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 21st September*

*Physique Training*

*Week 6 day Two*

*Face To Wall Squats:- *3x15 w/u

*Bent Over Rows;*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x12 @52.5

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Press*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected]/u [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alt Hammer Curl*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rear Delt Raise*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x10

*Bums up*:- 1x20 1x10

*Sitting Vacuum *:- 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Concentrated the weight ranges again on some lifts , although dropped the last set of Rows quite considerably as I could feel myself running out of steam with them. Added a 12 rep set to the shrugs. Leg Press was alternate wide/narrow foot placement again.

Turning into quite a nice day here though the heating is coming on more in the mornings now and I had to turn it on last night. Washed both the kitchen floor and the car yesterday so expecting a change in the weather :lol:

Final session this week will be on Friday with cardio tomorrow morning - still not sure what else to add to that!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Good grief. I just added up how many reps you did in total (you can tell I'm off work, can't you?). That'll be 422 reps in all. How long did that little lot take you?

Bums up, BTW? :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good grief. I just added up how many reps you did in total (you can tell I'm off work, can't you?). That'll be 422 reps in all. How long did that little lot take you?
> 
> Bums up, BTW? :whistling:


 Takes somewhere between 60 and 90 minutes depending on the length of the 'pauses' between sets /exercises ... that's the trade off for just doing three sessions a week 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/bottoms-up

I like doing me bums up! :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 20th September*

*Physique Training*

*Rest Day*

*cardio*

*Face To Wall Squats*:- 3x15

*Fasted Cardio* ;- 20 mins exercise bike 10k 163 cals

*Sitting Vacuum* :- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- decided 20 mins exercise bike is enough cardio ! and at least I'm making good use of a freebie! Beautiful sunny morning here so will get some washing done, bit of housework, and possibly some gardening 

Final session this week will be tomorrow morning....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Takes somewhere between 60 and 90 minutes depending on the length of the 'pauses' between sets /exercises ... that's the trade off for just doing three sessions a week
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/bottoms-up
> 
> I like doing me bums up! :lol:


 I only do 3 sessions a week and I do a lot less than that. Mind you, I am a lazy, skinny git.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I only do 3 sessions a week and I do a lot less than that. Mind you, I am a lazy, skinny git.


 No you are not! lazy that is ! reckon you lift much heavier than I do now so we probably both put in equal efforts to our training but just in different ways!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 21st September*

*Physique Training*

*Week 6 day Three*

*Face to wall Squats:*- 3x15

*Squats*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Concentration Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 4x10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 30

*Seated cable Rows:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Sitting Vacuum*:-3x60secs

*Notes*:- Last session of the week and only one more week to go before my holiday in the South of France... :thumb

Need to pop into town today to get keys cut, also seeing my GP this afternoon; My remaining testicle has been playing up.

Tomorrow have my volunteer induction day for our local LGBTplus group.... I think there will be three of us newbies attending!

Probably a bit of Cardio Sunday morning

Have a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate sorry to hear you may be having health issues. Hope everything is OK


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, hope all turns out ok nate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 25th September*

*Physique Training *

*Rest Day*

*Face to wall Squats:- *3x15

*Fasted Cardio:*- 20 mins Exercise bike - 10.k 158 cals

*Seated Vacuum*:- 3x60secs

*Notes*:- Had a good volunteer induction day yesterday though brain was a bit mush by the end of it. Lunchtime today off to a pop up Freedom Cafe in the town.

Back to the doctors on Tuesday to have bloods taken

Week 7 starts tomorrow later in the morning; My chippies are coming 'round to finalise the changes to the loft and pick up a set of keys.

Trust everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 26th September*

*Physique Training*

*Week 7 day One*

*Face to wall Squats:*- 3x15

*Incline bench*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Front Plate Raise*:- 1x5/6/8/10 @10kg

*Lunges*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Tricep kickbacks*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Dips* :- [email protected] w/u [email protected]

*Side Tempo Raise*:- 3x10

*90 degree V Plate Press*:- [email protected]

*Sitting Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Bit later than usual this morning, my chippies came to finalise the arrangements for the changes to the loft starting next week. Went slightly lighter on Leg Press and on Lunges (the latter I got the weights mixed up!) Stricter on V plate form.

Rather dreich here today and have the heating on low. Need to pop out to the post Office after lunch and then start making space in the garage for materials etc (yes I know I am always trying to sort out the garage ......  )

Tomorrow have bloods being taken first thing so cardio will be a little later than usual....

next full session will be Wednesday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 28th September*

*Physique Training*

*Week 7 day Two*

*Bent Over Rows:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads* :- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying leg Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press* :- [email protected] w/u [email protected] alternate foot position

*Ez Bar Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alt Hammer Curl*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rear Delt Raise*:[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected],8 [email protected]

*Ez bar Shrugs*:[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bottoms Up* :- 3x10

*Vacuum sitting*:- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- No Cardio yesterday, by the time I got home from the docs I was starving and needed food! thought of doing something later but the rest of the day got in the way!

Upped the leg press weights back to 75kg ... After my holiday will up them again. Every thing else as usual, though need to start either condensing the weight ranges more or upping some of them.

Have a routine hospital appointment shortly and then this afternoon I need to prepare for a 'Volunteering' interview at Terence Higgins Trust tomorrow , it's in Glasgow so means an early start.

Next and final session before my holiday will be Friday

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 28th September*
> 
> *Physique Training*
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the interview buddy.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 30th September*

*Physique Training*

*Week 7 day Three*

*Face To wall Squats:- *3x15

*Squats*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected]

*Db Concentration Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups* - Wide grip:- 4x10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated Cable Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Sitting Vacuum:*- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- Last full session until w/c 10th October, off to South of France on Sunday  , but there will be time tomorrow morning for a final cardio session. Waiting to hear from THT re the volunteer interview yesterday, the Volunteer team leader said he was drawing up dates for the next induction courses and would be in touch, so fingers crossed!

Quite a decent day here today though temperatures were low this morning first thing 10 degrees centigrade...

Had some of my results back.. Testosterone levels have crashed through the floor .... 1.6 , My doctor said they should be in the teens. I also have an issue with white Tcells... anyway when I get back off holiday have another appointment with the Doc and also a CT-scan is being arranged for my remaining testicle and also to check liver and kidney functions...

In the meantime I'm trying not to worry about it all !


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Friday 30th September*
> 
> *Physique Training*
> 
> ...


 Enjoy your vacation buddy, plenty of time to deal with the other stuff when you get back.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a great time in France mate. No point in worrying about what you cant influence, so chill out and enjoy yourself while your over there.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Enjoy your holiday mate. The real world can take a back seat for a short while.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 1st October*

*Physique Training*

*Rest Day*

*FTW Squats :-* 3x15

*Fasted Cardio:- *20 mins exercise Bike 10k, 161 cals

*Sitting Vacuum :-* 3x60secs

*Notes:-* Well that's it until a week on Monday! might do some bodyweight stuff whilst I'm away if I get the apartment to myself!

Today is housework (getting the real vacuum out) packing, clearing the hall ready for the work that's going to be done next week, am quite excited coming back to see the changes !. Also need to pop out for a few bits !

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 1st October*
> 
> *Physique Training*
> 
> ...


 Should see you lose a few pounds, housework is always the real workout for me. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Greshie, where have you been?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning !

Back  after a lovely week away, most days we had the pool to ourselves!

Not sure when I'll be doing todays workout given my chippies are here doing work to the loft and are using the garage ... so suspect I wont get the place to myself until this evening !

Also have my ctscan tomorrow afternoon ... 6 hours fasting beforehand = mega breakfast! :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome back mate. Glad to hear you had a good time


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a reminder of last week at the pool side .... it's been good here today too though bl00dy perishing!!

Unfortunately no proper training for the while .... can hardly get into the garage this evening let alone move stuff around to get to the equipment and weights!

So will be doing a bodyweight workout very shortly...

Squats, lunges, press up, incline press up, and some crunches.... 20 minutes 3 circuits or so !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 10th October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Tempo Hip Thrust*:- 10/15/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 10/10/10 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 25/bums up 25 / crunches 25

*sitting vacuum* : 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- about a minute break between each circuit ... certainly got the blood pumping! and can feel my legs!

Next session will be Wednesday evening, doubt I will feel much like doing anything tomorrow night although if I have enough energy after the the six hours fast and the scan there might be enough room to get the exercise bike out 

managed to swim everyday last week, though not a natural swimmer and don't really enjoy it ... got up to 10 lengths of the pool by the end of the week, but they weren't consecutive lengths ...

Had a few too many ice creams as well so my abs have disappeared again (such as they were) ... back to reality now!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> @Greshie, where have you been?


 South of France ... Cap D'Agde which is just south of Beziers and erm next to Agde!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> South of France ... Cap D'Agde which is just south of Beziers and erm next to Agde!


 Sounds nice, I envy you. lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> South of France ... Cap D'Agde which is just south of Beziers and erm next to Agde!


 Welcome back mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 12th October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Tempo Hip Thrust*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 10/10/10 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 25/bums up 25 / crunches 25

*sitting vacuum* : 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- about a minute break between each circuit ... certainly got the blood pumping! and can feel my legs!

Turned into a miserable wet day here, managed to do some gardening this morning but ended up feeling the chill so came in.

Very little was said about yesterday's abdominal scan but the radiographer did show me the scan of my testicle, there is a large black shadow in the centre of it that he could not explain, so it will go to a Urologist for their opinion .... I just hope they hurry up with followup appointments, I'm finding my energy levels are very hit and miss at the moment and it takes quite a bit of effort to get going with doing stuff.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 12th October *
> 
> *Body weight 'circuit'*
> 
> ...


 I feel for you, knowing is always better than not, and writing for test results is always a pain. Hopefully it will all work out well mate and not be too serious.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wishing you well, mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

wishing you well, Ian.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 14th October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Tempo Hip Thrust*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 10/10/10 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- Bicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

Notes:- This was a 'fasted' session before breakfast (ignoring a cup of tea at 6:30am) These bodyweight sessions are really just toning exercises and makes me feel I'm doing something!. Can't see me getting the garage back until the end of next week ....

Got a lot done in the garden yesterday, and my chippies installed the first of the velux windows !. Still more gardening to do but it's wet this morning so no chance ! Off out later for my contact lens check, and then I may continue revising some documentation for our local LGBT group. Tomorrow is supposed to be dry so hopefully I can get into the garden again!

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> I feel for you, knowing is always better than not, and writing for test results is always a pain. Hopefully it will all work out well mate and not be too serious.





Mingster said:


> Wishing you well, mate.





BestBefore1989 said:


> fingers crossed for you mate





Dirk McQuickly said:


> wishing you well, Ian.


 Thanks guys ... hopefully I'll hear something soon!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Ian, just in to wish you well for your tests. Thinking of you and glad you had a lovely holiday. X O.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hi Ian, just in to wish you well for your tests. Thinking of you and glad you had a lovely holiday. X O.


 Hey ! Thanks for popping by  Hope you are sorting out your curved ball ? Missing you xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 16th October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 10/10/10 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- Bicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

Notes:- This was a 'fasted' session before breakfast, even before a cuppa!

Off for a walk with the Rainbow Ramblers later this morning ... hopefully the rain will stay off!

The garage is now chocked full of rubbish and building materials. The second velux is due to be installed tomorrow, weather permitting! Work in the garden is coming along nicely. Have been doing a huge amount of thinning out and moving stuff around. Almost finished in the back, then have the front to do.....

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 18th October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 1xcrunches :- 25 2 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

Notes:- This was a 'fasted' session before breakfast, even before a cuppa! Upped the lunges by 5 reps each leg

Had a lovely walk with the Rainbow Ramblers on Sunday 5 miles in approx one and a half hours... the rain did not hold off and we all got rather damp lol!

And because of the weather the second velux did not get installed yesterday; eta is tomorrow now. I really must start clearing the garage of rubbish.

Gardening also halted until the weather improves!

Can't believe we are already half way through October


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 20th October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 1xcrunches :- 25 2 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*seated Vacuum* :- 3x60 secs

*Notes:*- Late posting this , Thursday was busy!

This was another 'fasted' session before breakfast, even before a cuppa!

Signed on at the dole this morning ... well it had to happen sometime, so now busy looking for a job ...
then spent the afternoon gardening . The second velux has been installed!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 22nd October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 1xcrunches :- 25 2 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum* :- 3x60 secs

*Notes*:- Had a cuppa before this session and felt more energised a result I think!

Have an interview with Boots te Chemist on Tuesday for a temporary Christmas period job, it's part time which suits me down the ground ... but we shall see !

Been busy in the garden and intend to do more today, thinning out and tidying up. The main work to the loft area should be completed on Monday, then just have to wait for the plasterer and sparky to complete their work. It also means I'll be able to get my gym back after all the rubbish is taken to the tip.

Still no feedback on my recent bloods ... I'm assuming I shall be referred to Urology again, will have to chase next week if I don't hear in the next few days 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

How are you doing with the squats mate? Are you improving your flexibility?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> How are you doing with the squats mate? Are you improving your flexibility?


 I am squatting low but still have the feeling I'm pitching forward ... although the foot placement issues I was originally having appear to have gone.... Once I get my gym back (hopefully next week) i shall do some more face the door squats ...and also some more of the other exercises to see if I've loosened up!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 23rd October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum* :- 3x60 secs (or so)

*Notes*:- This was done this evening as I couldn't get my act together sufficiently any earlier!

Been busy gardening over the weekend so this morning's trip to the tip was with 6 bags of garden rubbish rather than builders rubbish from the garage... However the plaster boarding is completed and the Plasterer is due on Thursday (I very much hope), and my sparky is due sometime over the weekend to complete the electrics. Sparky is also going to take all the off cuts of proper timber for his log burner which saves me from tipping them ! 

Have a few pics taken this morning, the doorway in the second pic is misleading as it isn't full height... the crossbeams yu see in the other pics are 1.8metres from the floor ... this was the height we were allowed to raise them by...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> I am squatting low but still have the feeling I'm pitching forward ... although the foot placement issues I was originally having appear to have gone.... Once I get my gym back (hopefully next week) i shall do some more face the door squats ...and also some more of the other exercises to see if I've loosened up!


 I seem to recall the promise of an update video, just saying :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Monday 23rd October *
> 
> *Body weight 'circuit'*
> 
> ...


 Cool, I take it your under 6ft tall then mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

That's interesting, that you were allowed to raise your cross beams. We have low ones in our loft and I was wondering if that was a possibility. Was it expensive? You don't have to tell me tha actual price - just wether or not it was expensive!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I seem to recall the promise of an update video, just saying :whistling:


 I was going to video my gym squats ... my gym is buried under piles of builders rubbish at the moment ...........................


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's interesting, that you were allowed to raise your cross beams. We have low ones in our loft and I was wondering if that was a possibility. Was it expensive? You don't have to tell me tha actual price - just wether or not it was expensive!


 Yes I had to get a structural engineer in to take a look (or rather the chap I employed to draw up the plans got one in for me) The alterations were submitted as part of the Building Warrant, I didn't need planning, and all the Building Control Officer was really concerned about when he "passed by" during the works being done was the bracing around the Velux windows, and he said he wouldn't need to come back....

I suspect it depends on the overall structure of your roof as to whether you can, and how far you can raise them.

Obviously raising the cross rafters added to the cost as far as labour was concerned, but all they did was cut down the existing timbers to fit so there were no material costs.

The overall 'converted' space is approx 4m x7m with a floored store beyond... the existing wool insulation had to be stripped and replaced with quintherm (except in the store area) the whole attic has been completely refloored, the electrics renewed and added to with new lighting , two velux windows inserted, a large loft ladder will be installed, and all the newly plaster boarded walls plastered... I'm expecting the final bill to be between 9 & 10K ... a full conversion would have been 45-50k and would not have been worth doing.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 25th October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum* :- 3x60 secs (or so)

*Notes:*- Forgot to update Weds session so here it is .....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 28th October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum* :- 3x60 secs (or so)

*Notes*:- Done this evening before my bath. Work on the loft moves on slowly ... plastering complete today, but my Sparks can't now come this weekend so will come a couple of evenings int he week , and my chippies come back next Tuesday to install the loft ladder and skirtings etc...

Garage is being emptied of rubbish... Sparks is going to take away the decent timber off cuts for his log burner. Can just about get to my cage and weights but the leg press is still buried under a pile of [email protected] that needs taking to the tip !

Hoping by the end of next week to have everything clear then I can start training properly again.

Next week I also need to chase my ct-scan results etc again ! left a message on Tues but no one has come back to me yet

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 30th October *

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum* :- 3x60 secs (or so)

*Notes:*- had a bit of a lie in this morning taking advantage of the extra hour and then did the circuits immediately after getting up!.

Thinking about starting a new routine once I get my gym back, it will still be over three days but otherwise I've not thought too deeply about the content.

was at a training day for LGBT yesterday, befriending and then event hosting, the training was good but the venue had to be changed at the last moment to a member's house, a converted chapel, a big barn of a place where we all froze our bits off!. At the end of the day in conversation our host commented he'd put the heating up for us, normally he just has it on to take the chill off :confused1: . I think my feet eventually thawed out when I got to bed  . To my mind it wasn't even a good conversion.

A bit dreich here today though it's not raining ... not sure what I'm going to get up to... a few job applications, some LGBT work, and I need to get the ladders out to get into the loft and measure the space for flooring; the plaster seems to be drying nicely!

Hope every one has a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 1st November*

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum* :- 3x60 secs (or so)

*Notes*:- Lovely day here, though cold, got some washing on the line which may or may not dry by this evening !

Loft is drying out nicely and this afternoon I shall begin sizing the walls.

Being referred to endocrinolgy/Urology ... my test levels have dropped further to 1.2 (they should be between 8.7 &29 !) and the shadow on my remaining testicle has got larger since the last scans 18 months or so ago. No other issues were found with my abdomen / Liver/Kidney scan except that some gall stones had disappeared!

Bit up and down at the moment, though the lovely blue skies are helping today I'm sure !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chin up mate, I'm sure you fear the worst but lets hope for the best and wait to see what the endocrinolgy/Urology dudes have to say.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best Ian.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

All the best greshie hope alls ok ..


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Chin up mate, I'm sure you fear the worst but lets hope for the best and wait to see what the endocrinolgy/Urology dudes have to say.





Mingster said:


> All the best Ian.





chris27 said:


> All the best greshie hope alls ok ..


 Thanks guys  Still not sure what is happening ... they took more bloods yesterday to check my liver count which is still too high ... looking at the chart it's going up and down like a yoyo at the moment! very odd !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 4th November*

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs or so

*Notes*;- Done first thing this morning before breakfast!. The garage is slowly being emptied of rubbish so hopefully will be able to restart proper training next week at some point.

Spent today sealing the loft floor. Later on this weekend I will grit my teeth and size the rest of the plaster ready for decorating next week!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

All the best Ian. It's natural to fear the worst at times like this, but more often than not it's not what you thought.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 7th November*

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs or so

*Notes*;- Lovely morning here , just the weather for decorating which involves a lot of stretching with a roller and climbing up and down a step ladder. Sizing walls is the messiest decorating task ever and I'm just thankful it's done ... the first coat of top emulsion is going on very well and I might not need a second ....

Next bodyweight workout is due on Wednesday morning; I can't see me shifting the rest of the rubbish from the garage until the end of the week .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 10th November*

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs or so

*Notes*:- Only managed two bodyweight's so far this week... woke up late on Wednesday and was going to do a session later in the afternoon, but forgot I was out for the afternoon and then again in the evening...

However all the furniture has been built for the loft space and I just need to get the stuff I'm going to store up there out of the rooms downstairs. Planning a trip to the dump tomorrow morning which should free up more of the garage so I can then think about returning the gym to use!

Still no news about the blood tests... but no news is good news I suppose


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Still no news about the blood tests... but no news is good news I suppose


 You would think that if there was an issue they would contact you.

Bloods are usually back in a round 3-4 days. I would be contacting them and ask for a copy. I have print-outs of all my bloods from the last 6 years or so. It's a useful resource for identifying trends that less than zealous NHS employees may miss.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 13th November*

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs or so

*Notes*:- The garage is being slowly emptied of rubbish, my sparky took all the burnable timber away last night for his multi-fuel stove so tomorrow morning there will be a trip to the tip with the remainder of the chip board... then hopefully I can get everything back to rights and start using the gym again ....

Still not really thought of a revised 3 day session to start things to hit the road with

Have had a bit of a trauma this weekend, one of my cats was taken seriously ill late on Friday afternoon and had to be rushed to the vets, she is being kept in over the weekend for observation and assessment, the vet warned me she might not survive Friday night but in fact spent a peaceful night dosed upon steroids and pain killers! and I've not heard anything since which is positive news as they were going to 'phone if she deteriorated!

Loft space looking good and I am typing this from the desk in my new study area, still quite a bit of work to do up here , and negotiating the loft ladder with stuff has proved "interesting" at times!

Off out to lunch shortly and have a very busy week in front of me !

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You would think that if there was an issue they would contact you.
> 
> Bloods are usually back in a round 3-4 days. I would be contacting them and ask for a copy. I have print-outs of all my bloods from the last 6 years or so. It's a useful resource for identifying trends that less than zealous NHS employees may miss.


 They were due back the next day ... really don't know what is going on ... my liver counts are all over the place at the moment and I need my test levels sorted, am feeling really whacked by the end of most days.... yesterday I went out to an LGBT volunteer lunch and then we had a volunteer meeting in the afternoon... I was shattered half way through the afternoon, crawled home, watched Strictly then fell into bed.... not good ... so I shall have to chase this coming week.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 13th November*
> 
> *Body weight 'circuit'*
> 
> ...


 Sorry about your cat mate.

The problem with pets is you get attached to them so that when they get poorly, and they all do at some point, you happily pay the stupidly expensive vets bills.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 15th November*

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs or so

*Notes:*- Fasted session before breakfast (but after a cuppa in bed) slept like a log last night but had been out to dinner at a local restaurant with a couple of friends so quite tired again by the time I got to bed!

Was rather hoping this would be the last of the bodyweight sessions, but thinking about logistics, by the time I've taken the remaining [email protected] to the tip, cleaned (everything is covered in dust) and decluttered things like half used paint pots (which can now go into the storage area of the loft), next Monday would be the ideal day to start back on a three day training routine; I have set aside time tomorrow to decide what program to follow, though having been away for so long and with energy levels so low at the moment, it will have to be quite gentle to begin with....

No news on the cat, they decided to keep her in for another night until she did a poo, and also so they could check her kidney function....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 17th November*

*Body weight 'circuit'*

Three circuits were done in 20 minutes or so

*Squats* :- 20/20/20

*Incline push up ( feet on stool)* :- 20/20/20

*Hip Thrust with Under arm movement*:- 10/10/10 each side

*Lunges*:- 15/15/15 each leg

*push up*:- 20/20/20

*Crunches*:- 3 xBicycle crunches :- 25 each leg

*Seated Vacuum*:- 3x60 secs or so

*Notes:*- This is definitely the last bodyweight session . Have found a three day PPL routine which is very simple - 3-4 lifts x 3-4 sets ... once I get back into the groove I can add a few ancillaries to it if I wish... Will start next week Mon/Weds/Fri

Still no results from my recent tests ... I 'phoned again this morning but no one has got back... it's getting annoying!

And in other news, next Thursday I have the induction for a wee part time job merchandising books at Tesco... just 12 hours basic a week on M/T/T/F no weekends, which suits me fine... however a 8am start means workouts falling on those days will have to be in the afternoons, but at least I should normally be home just after 11:00am.....

Also next week I'm sitting on an interview panel for LGBT Plus ... we are recruiting some extra paid posts ... so it's going to be a busy week !

Hope everyone has a good weekend ... looks a bit dreich here !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 17th November*
> 
> *Body weight 'circuit'*
> 
> ...


 The PPL sounds like my kind of programme. I understand the need for volume and TUT when training for vanity but I much more enjoy a short sharp workout with weight increase for progression. :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 21st November *

*PPL - Day One - Push*

*Flat Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lying Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- And that was it! I said it was simple! Looking back at my notes the last proper weights session was before my holiday on the 30th September, roughly six weeks ago, and although I've been keeping up with a body weight routine, this absence plus the issues with low test levels (and no, still no news about referral :angry: ) means I have lost strength and probably some muscle, though I don't appear to have put on any weight. So I decided to start back gently .

The bench press felt heavy all the way through, and also failed to get 10 reps on the last set of the shoulder press, but that has never been a comfortable exercise for me.

Next session Pull will be on Wednesday first thing, though tomorrow I might do 10 mins cardio on the bike.

Once I've got next week out f the way (being my first back at work) I shall add a few extra ancillaries to the routine, thinking of flyes for Push....

Baltic outside this morning , -4 at the moment and a heavy frost, the frost never properly lifted yesterday either, anyway I think that knocks on the head washing the car and doing stuff in the garden! .... Coffee , crossword then find stuff to do indoors... though at some point , preferably when the car has defrosted I need to do a food shop!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

but, doesn't it feel good to be back under the bar :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> but, doesn't it feel good to be back under the bar :thumb


 It does,it does .... I'm properly training again


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 22nd November*

*PPL Week one - Day two*

*Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups* :- 10,6,6

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:-- Ok it's Tuesday not Wednesday but I realised there was very little likelihood of me having the time or energy to do anything very much tomorrow after a day sat on an interview panel!... We have I think 6 people to interview including three presentations.... Doing two interviews/presentations today was intensive enough... !

Deads were fairly ok but pullups were dreadful... six weeks out and I've regressed terribly! Preachers were ok though felt the 30kg weight on the last set.

Finally had feedback from my doctor... Liver counts have gone back to the normal range (just about) and my scans have been referred to Urology for their opinion, they will also be in touch regards my low test levels ... so it's just a waiting game now!

Next session will be Friday - Legs - and at some point I need to get in a bit off cardio...

Induction training for Tesco's scheduled for Thursday...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 24th November*

*Fasted Cardio*

10 minutes exercise bike:- 5.7km, 85 calories burnt

sitting vacuum :- 3x60 secs approx

Quick session on the bike in a sub zero garage! -4 here this morning !

Have the induction at 11am... am rather hoping it wont last too long as I'm feeling a bit jaded after yesterday, but at least we identified two very good candidates for the main roles!

Legs session tomorrow morning.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 25th November*

*PPL Week one - Day three*

*Legs*

*Lunges:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *28+41 @ 28.6

*Leg press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Well what a whirlwind of a couple of days ! Induction lasted 5hrs yesterday from which I then hared round to an LGBT meeting and from there dash home and change to go to an awards function as an LGBT representative .. got home at 11pm and in bed by midnight , only to be up again first thing to be back in store for a day's training at 10:30am

Snuck in the training session before I left home... all good though weights very light

Off out to lunch tomorrow but otherwise a weekend at home .... Another day's training scheduled for Monday !

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 28th November*

*PPL Week Two - Day One*

*Push*

*Flat Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Seated Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lying Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Quick session at 7:20am this morning before work (and breakfast!) Bench felt much better than last week. The Shoulder press was poor on the last set; I might swop for something else next week.

Next session will be Pull on Wednesday , my day off.

Sort of settling in to work, though feeling a bit bombarded with information. On my own tomorrow for the first time which is slightly scary though I have a plan of action, but only three hours to execute it in! Then tomorrow afternoon I intend to pop in to a conference showcasing local charities, we have a stand there... Then another evening there is a board meeting (though I forget when) as well as a World Aids Day function on Thursday afternoon, followed by another function on Sunday afternoon... busy weekend ahead as my family will also be visiting on Saturday,will be first time my Dad has been up here !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 30th November*

*PPL Week Two - Day Two*

*Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*PullUp*s:- 3x10

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Exercise Bike *:- 10 mins - 79 cals 5.3k

*Notes:*- Deads were easier as were the pull ups. Lessened the weight slightly on the 2nd /3rd sets of preachers. Then added 10 mins on the bike, not that I need to lose any calories really! Jumped on the bike as an after thought!

Next session legs will be after work on Friday.

Next week I will add a couple of extra ancillaries to the first two sessions, but still want to keep the routine short for the time being.

No news about a referral to Urology... 

Had a good afternoon yesterday, sat in a workshop covering self management of long term conditions; it's something we promote in our work with LTC people and was very thought provoking.

Have also had another job vacancy come my way ... that of a volunteer coordinator at another local charity... again part time 18 hrs a week and well paid ... so have asked for an application pack and will deliberate whether to go for it!

Today have a heap of things to get done, starting with going to the Bank!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*STOP PRESS * :bounce:

Appointments centre 'phoned at lunchtime... I have a Urology appointment for Monday afternoon at 15:30

At last things might get sorted ! Not before time as I feel dreadful this afternoon, no energy at all! 

The vol coordinator role is a no go, they require child protection experience which I don't have ..shame as everything else fitted (or could be made to fit!)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 3rd December*

*PPL Week Two - Day Three*

*Legs*

*DB Lunges:- *1x6 @18.6 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 1x25

*Notes*:- This was supposed to be yesterday, but by the time I'd got home from work and had something to eat, didn't feel very energised so decided to postpone until this morning. Upped lunges on the last set by a wafer, and also the Leg Press quite considerably on all sets ... Added some crunches to the end .

Next week will condense the GM's .

Family arriving early afternoon, so need to get the house hoovered and tidied, and get ready to cook a meal for tonight.... bit out of practice cooking for more than one!

Week three should start on Monday after work ...

Have a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a great weekend with your family mate. I hope your dads impressed when you show him all the work you've done to the place.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have a great weekend with your family mate. I hope your dads impressed when you show him all the work you've done to the place.


 It was lovely seeing them, and Dad was very impressed !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 4th December*

*Cardio*

Exercise Bike :- 10 mins , 5.7k 86 cals

1x25 Bicycle Crunches

1x11 crunches

Well something needed the work of the Christmas Pudding from the night before :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 5th December*

*PPL Rotine Week three*

*Day One *

*Push*

*BB Flat Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Exts:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected],8

*Notes:- *Done after work, so a little tired, last set of bench felt heavy. Added Flyes to the mix ... these felt good!

Next session will be sometie on Weds

Off to a hospital appointment now followed by an LGBT Board meeting!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Weds 7th December*

*PPL Routine Week three*

*Day Two *

*Pull*

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*PulUps*:- 3x10

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *No increase in weights or additional exercises as this session was done this afternoon after a training course on Mental Health & Care (followed by lunch and a good blether) However have made a note to increase deads next time

Preachers tough on the last set, and still not quite back into the swing with pullups

Next session will either be Friday after work or perhaps first thing on Saturday depending on energy levels

Result of Hospital appointment is a further scan in three months and in the meantime referral to a nurse Practitioner (?) to sort out my low test levels.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice work mate, I like the layout you've got going on, stick with it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Nice work mate, I like the layout you've got going on, stick with it. :thumbup1:


 Thank you Quacks!  It's about all I can manage at the moment ! Hoping once my test levels are sorted I'll have a bit more energy to up weights ... but it's ticking me over at the moment


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 9th December*

*PPL Week Three Day Three*

*Legs*

*DB Lunges:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* 1x72+1x18 @ 30.6

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:-1x15 Bums up 1x15 crunches 1x15

*Cardio :*- exercise bike 10 mins, 5.4k 81cals

*Notes*:- Mustered myself for a session mid afternoon after work once I had lunch and a rest. Upped the first two sets of the Good Mornings and the Leg Press. Added three crunch variations and then finished off with a ten minute bike ride (guilty conscience from eating too much cake perhaps? :whistling: )

Next session will be Monday after work.

Might swop the GM's for Romanian Deads next time

This weekend I MUST get my Christmas shopping done; thankfully not got a lot of presents to buy.

Beginning to quite enjoy work, first couple of weeks was a bit of a curve but now I kind of know what I'm doing, it's quite fun :thumbup1: Hard on the feet though so need to find more comfortable shoes. Money is just above minimum wage but there is a lot to be said for little responsibility and low stress!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> *Friday 9th December*
> 
> *PPL Week Three Day Three*
> 
> ...


 I couldn't agree more! Glad you're settling in to your new job, Ian.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 12th Dec*

*PPL Week 4*

*Day One *

*Push*

*BB Flat Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] 1x10'9.3 [email protected]

*DB Lying Tricep Ext*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Completely whacked this afternoon; did one and a half hours overtime this morning ... doesn't sound much but getting those books out and on the shelves is quite intense. Low Test levels are not helping either, in any sense, hopefully it will get sorted soon.

Kept the weights the same as last week. Shoulder Press hard on the final set. Flyes feel good

Bath then tea ... remains of liver, sausage and bacon casserole ... 

Next session will be sometime on Wednesday ... am on a course, so will probably be later in the afternoon again...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> but getting those books out


 Now this would be a labour of love to me.

I've done a fair bit voluntary work for charity shops over the years helping them sort out the wheat from the chaff book-wise, so to speak. Being a collector, however, it's sometimes a bit of a wrench to hand the really good stuff over. Fortunately, I've found a few gems in places I'm not linked to over the years so mustn't grumble.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Now this would be a labour of love to me.
> 
> I've done a fair bit voluntary work for charity shops over the years helping them sort out the wheat from the chaff book-wise, so to speak. Being a collector, however, it's sometimes a bit of a wrench to hand the really good stuff over. Fortunately, I've found a few gems in places I'm not linked to over the years so mustn't grumble.


 Yes I enjoyed Charity Shop work although the margins are very tight and it is difficult to make huge profits .... Now work for Tesco's which is a different ball game ... but the books sell well which surprises me a little ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wednesday 14th December

*PPL Week 4*

*Day Two*

*Pull*

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups:*- 3x10

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] 1x12'40 [email protected]

*Notes:*- Short and sweet as I have a course on managing care options in half an hour (Thankfully it will only take 10 mins to get there!) Upped the first set of deads by 5kg then incremented in 5kg rather than 10kg so lifted less overall than last week, however still felt the effect which proves it's not what you lift...... will however upp weights next week. Pullups still a bit ropey. Downed the last set of preachers by 2.5kg to get better range of movement. Next week will find an additional 'pull' exercise to add to the mix.

Next session will be Legs on Friday after work


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 16th Dec*

*PPL Week 4*

*Day Three *

*Legs*

*DB Lunges*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DG Calf Raises*:- 1x80 + [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 15

*Bums Up* :- 15

*Crunches*:- 15

*Notes*:- Mid afternoon session after work, no changes in lifts since last week. Still no news about getting my Test levels seen to, so suspect it will be January before I hear now.

Will probably do some cardio on Sunday morning.

Next session begins on Monday and will be the last before 2017, nowhere near where I wanted to be for my holiday, but sh1t happens, at least I am still working out although it's very basic stuff.

Busy day tomorrow, into work for four hours and then off to a birthday lunch at 1pm followed by the final of Strictly in the evening.... Sunday will be housework :huh: and car tax etc ..... 

Have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 18th December*

*PPL *

*Fasted Cardio*

*Exercise Bike* :- 10 mins 5.7k 87 cals

*Underarm Side Planks*:- 10 each side

*Notes:- *Very quick session before breakfast

Lovely day here, housework chores this afternoon ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 19th December*

*PPL Week 5*

*Day One - Pull*

*BB Bench:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bench felt really heavy this afternoon, last set was ropey. Also only managed 8 reps on last set of shoulder press. Triceps and flyes were ok though! Just felt tired when I got home from work and it was a bit of an effort to get going again.

Next session will be Wednesday morning.

Off for a bath and then beefburgers for tea


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 21stth December*

*PPL Week 5*

*Day Two - Push*

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups*:- 4x10

*BB Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped deads and added rows. Was in work this morning then at the Doctor's and afterwards some shopping. By the time I'd done all that I felt a bit flaked and it was an effort to get going again later this afternoon; but at least these are short sharp sessions!

Doctor is going to chase the Test appointment as she couldn't see it on the system.

Working through to Christmas Eve late morning , have to do 10 hrs or so in total over the next three days so not to bad, but am feeling my feet!.. at least the exercise is kinda wearing off the extra calories I'm consuming at the moment :lol: :huh: :death: ... but it is Christmas and I need comfort food ... :whistling:

Last session before holiday should be Friday afternoon.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 23rd December*

*PPL Week 5*

*Day Three - Legs*

*Lunges:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 15

*Bums Up *: - 15

Crunchy* Crunches* :lol: :- 15

*Notes*:- Really weary this afternoon, and it was all a bit of a struggle to get going .. weights same as last week.

This will be the last session until I am back from holiday on 3rd Jan 2017 :thumb

Working tomorrow morning then lunch with my best Pal's mum, and tomorrow evening must pack my wee case. Christmas Day I am at a friends for lunch , then an early start on Monday morning; flight from Edinburgh is 10:55am so I shall have to leave about 6am.

Now have an appointment for 18th Jan to see the Nurse Practitioner regards my low Test levels ... at last!

Have been persuaded to try an Apple Mac so have bought a cheap reconditioned one to see how I get on with it, arrived today and first impressions are good. This was after me whinging to a friend about crapuscular Windows10 .....

Also when I get back there is going to be a radical change in my eating habits, although I shan't drop meat and dairy entirely I'm going to go on to a more vegetarian based diet, I have two vegan friends and some of their meal recipes look rather enticing!

In the meantime...............................

*Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!*

*( 2017 will be an "interesting" year if nothing else ! )*


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 3rd Jan 2017*

*PPL Week 6*

*Day One*

*Push*

*BB Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Seated Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected],8

*Lying Tricep Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected],3 [email protected]

*Flyes:-* [email protected],8 [email protected] 1x10?11,8

*Notes:- *Got back from Edinburgh this lunchtime, but felt tired this afternoon so it was a bit if a struggle to get going ... All weights kept the same as before Christmas, and realistically until the TRT starts later this month I see little changing.

However had a lovely week in Gran Canaria, didn't stray very far from the pool; we had a couple of slightly cloudy and therefore coolish days but generally the temperature was around the 21c mark during the day which was ideal, cooled down in the evening but still could go out wearing a tee shirt...

Journey to Edinburgh on boxing day was a nightmare, I have to go cross country (or at least it's the only way I really know) and snow had fallen over night on ungritted roads, the car was slithering all over the place and for most of the journey I hardly went above 30 miles an hour; I've never been so glad to see a departure lounge in my life!

The next two sessions will be sometime in the next three days...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 3rd Jan 2017*
> 
> *PPL Week 6*
> 
> ...


 What? no holiday pics?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy New Year .... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=406a7af8af9d06d475279dab19af02573d22f28307406faa00a2e61af2bffab7[/IMG]


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> What? no holiday pics?











Coffee and cake at the Cafe De Paris


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 5th Jan 2017*

*PPL Week 6*

*Day Two *

*Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups:*- 3x10

*Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Completed this session late this morning after work ( and a cup of coffee and sugar fix) and felt quite energised; out later this afternoon looking at new premises for LGBT Plus ... so wanted to get it out of the way.

Perhaps in future I should do workouts asap when I get home from work, if I've got the energy rather than waiting till after lunch.

Battling with a snivelly nose though it doesn't seem to be developing into anything (fingers crossed)

Next session, legs , should be tomorrow after work.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> View attachment 138233
> 
> 
> Coffee and cake at the Cafe De Paris


 Looking good in your Nina Simone inspired Tshirt mate :thumb

*

*


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 8th Jan '17*

*PPL Week 6*

*Day 3 - Legs*

*Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*bicycle crunches*:- 15

*bums up*:- 15

*crunches*:-15

*notes*:- Never got to do legs on Friday... after work had lunch and went back to bed dosed up to the eyeballs..... 

Managed to get to the Walking Leader training yesterday and feeling a lot better this morning !

Next week's session will likely start on my day off on Tuesday, then will play it by ear for the remaining days....

Mundane 'todo's today like car insurance, ironing and housework etc...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 10th Jan '17*

*PPL Week 7*

*Day 1 - Push*

*BB Bench:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lying Triceps Ext*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Having a deload week on the main lifts, this idea was slightly accidental as I never noticed the base plates on the bar were 10kg rather than the usual 15kg until too late ... was wondering why I was powering away :lol: . Another factor in the decision was a major energy crash yesterday after lunch; probably a combination of low test levels and lingering lurgy, and the rest of the afternoon was a write-off, though I perked up a bit in the evening. So am now trying to pace my days better until the test issues start getting sorted, hopefully next week .

Therefore bench was 10kg lighter than usual though the rest of the lifts were as normal.

Next session will be over the next few days depending on how I feel after work, with the last session due on Saturday morning ....

Starting to completely change my diet too... restricting meat to a couple of days a week and reducing the consumption of dairy products. One big hit already is a raspberry mousse made with an avocado base ... it's delicious ! Tonight I'm having baked sweet potatoes stuffed with mushrooms and black beans...followed by a banana and strawberry crumble with the topping made from oats and quinoa ....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 10th Jan '17*
> 
> *PPL Week 7*
> 
> ...


 LOL must be something in the air today mate, I miss loaded the bar by 10kg today as well.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Weds 11th Jan '17*

*PPL Week 7*

*Day - Pull*

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups:*- 3x10

*BB Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Very odd day here, blustery showers followed by snatches of sunshine , snow is supposed to be on the way but nothing yet! Just downloaded by 5kg on the deads today ... everything else the same!

Out to dinner tonight. Final session this week will be legs on Saturday morning ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 14th January*

*PPL Week 7*

*Day three Legs*

*Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]/.6 [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 15

*Bums up* :- 15

*Crunchy crunches*:- 15

*Notes*:- Yesterday's workout done first thing. Went out to lunch for most of the afternoon ... ordered a latte with my meal... and got milky instant coffee  ... could only happen in small town rural Scotland :lol: ....

Nothing untoward with the session, I've been marking time for quite long enough now, and I'm hoping this coming week will be the last of this routine, I see the Nurse Specialist on Wednesday afternoon and I'm assuming I'll either be given patches or an injection of some sort .... so next weekend I will be developing a new routine ... still PPL based on three days I think but with more barbell work. I quite like the simplicity of the current routine, but I might try to add a bit more variety with rest pause sets or drop sets or vary the lifts over a two weekly cycle ...the possibilities are endless. Am going to add in cardio sessions with the bike again and continue to focus on diet, cutting out refined sugars and processed stuff as far as possible (except for treats out of course such as milky coffees masquerading as Latte's and the obligatory cake!) also looking at vegan desserts to satisfy my sweet tooth...  they do a lot with avocado and also nuts ... so good sources of good fats!

Week 8 should start tomorrow sometime after work and around a trip to Kwik Fit to have a tyre replaced, then Wednesday and Friday...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend ... cold and wet here


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 14th January*
> 
> *PPL Week 7*
> 
> ...


 This reminded me of a TV show I used to watch called 8 simple rules its about a family and in one episode Rory ( the son ) declares that hes going to make cookies, when his father gives him an odd look he says I'm going to make MAN cookies, cookies with nuts.

I searched youtube but I couldn't find you a video clip


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Jan 16th 2017*

*PPL Week 8 *

*Day One :- Push*

*BB Bench* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Tricep exts*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Got this in before lunchtime... work was very quiet this morning even so I felt rather weary when I got home non the less. No surprises, bench felt a bit heavy on the last set....

May do Pull session tomorrow, as Weds is going to be quite a full day.

Waiting for a call from Kwik Fit telling me the tyre has come in, was due this morning.... wonder how long to give them before I phone them


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 17th January*

*PPL Week 8*

*Day 2 - Pull*

*Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull ups:*- 3x10

*preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rows:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Kwik Fit rang just after I'd saved yesterday's entry ... Did this session last thing this afternoon which gives me tomorrow clear. A decent session, pull ups were better than previous weeks, and everything else fine.

Dreich here though warm... Wondering whether I'll end up with patches or an injection tomorrow, I just hope there is no more faffing about, living with next to no Testosterone is not great from at any level, it's not just sex drive, but also lethargy, tiredness, and mood swings; I've feeling [email protected] for most of the last year and this last week has been particularly bad....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 17th January*
> 
> *PPL Week 8*
> 
> ...


 IME they start you on a gel as it will allow them to judge your reaction to test much more quickly.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 17th January*
> 
> *PPL Week 8*
> 
> ...


 Good luck tomorrow buddy, hope all goes well and you get something to put you back in the game. Before I started trt I was tired and dragging all the time, one minute I'm watching tv, next minute it's watching me. Sorry state of affairs. Hopefully all good soon though.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 17th January*
> 
> *PPL Week 8*
> 
> ...


 Hope it all works out smoothly greshmo. :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 17th January*
> 
> *PPL Week 8*
> 
> ...


 sounds miserable mate. I hope they sort you out.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Know that low test feeling all too well.

Hope they sort you oot soon G


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Know that low test feeling all too well.
> 
> Hope they sort you oot soon G


 Hi stranger. long time since I saw you post anything. How you doing mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi stranger. long time since I saw you post anything. How you doing mate?


 Hi BB4. Starting to get back into training. Weak at the mo. Hope you are well


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Hi BB4. Starting to get back into training. Weak at the mo. Hope you are well


 Ive hurt my back dead lifting so I'm having an enforced rest.

Start up a new journal and tag me into it mate. Ill follow you.

Ian I do apologise for hijacking your journal mate fftopic:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> IME they start you on a gel as it will allow them to judge your reaction to test much more quickly.


 You are quite correct ... Testogel and a 5mg dose of ciallis once a day for three months, then they will review and put me on injections



Tassotti said:


> Know that low test feeling all too well.
> 
> Hope they sort you oot soon G


 Hellooooooooooooooo stranger ! long time no see in here ! welcome back ! :thumbup1:



BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds miserable mate. I hope they sort you out.


 It is believe me!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Good luck tomorrow buddy, hope all goes well and you get something to put you back in the game. Before I started trt I was tired and dragging all the time, one minute I'm watching tv, next minute it's watching me. Sorry state of affairs. Hopefully all good soon though.


 Tired and dragging about sums things up... though some days are better than others


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ive hurt my back dead lifting so I'm having an enforced rest.
> 
> Start up a new journal and tag me into it mate. Ill follow you.
> 
> Ian I do apologise for hijacking your journal mate fftopic:


 No worries lol 



Quackerz said:


> Hope it all works out smoothly greshmo. :thumb


 Thank you quacks; So do I , so do I !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did I read that your test was 1.4 or something? I'm surprised you can even get out of bed.

I came off for about a year and was down to 3.7. Was tough


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 20th Jan*

*PPL Week 8*

*Day Three - Legs*

*Lunges :*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected]

*Leg Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 15

*Bums Up :*- 15

*crunches:*- 15

*Notes*:- Slight change of plan after Wednesday's hospital visit. Speaking with the Nurse Specialist it will be several weeks after starting TRT before energy levels increase significantly (and six months or so before 'everything else' is back to normal ). As already mentioned they are starting me on testogel for 3 months and then will transfer to injections once things have stabilised. They are also putting me on a low dose of ciallis. Went back to give more bloods yesterday for a PSA test and to check LDH levels etc, and the results should be back today or early next week, however the Hospital have already written to my GP to start the course, so just have to wait for them to get in touch ... not sure whether there will simply be a prescription waiting or whether I'll need to have an appointment ... the latter seems a bit pointless given the Nurse was very thorough. He also checked out my remaining testicle and commented "Nothing doing there I'm afraid"

Anyway because of all this , it looks like another three weeks or so (assuming I start TRT next week) before vitality increases significantly so there is little point in making changes until I have enough get up and go to do a new routine justice! However that wont stop me from doing some research and planning.

Today's session went quite well

Week 9 will probably be Sun/Tues/ Fri or Sat

Have a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

flipping hell mate, I bet July cant come soon enough.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did I read that your test was 1.4 or something? I'm surprised you can even get out of bed.
> 
> I came off for about a year and was down to 3.7. Was tough


 Yes I think the last reading was something like 1.2...

I had the orchiectomy (? sp) 18 months ago or so and usually the remaining testicle compensates, my remainder was smaller than it should have been but at the time my test readings were within the normal range, obviously since then things have slowly declined until now nothing is happening.

I had terrible mood swings last year and suffered from stress and depression, but at the time assumed that was due to a [email protected] job and Mum's death; I took the summer off work so I expect that masked lethargy and inertia although friends commented I was very irritable ... it was only at the end of the Summer that I sought help when I started to suffer badly from erectile disfunction ...

I think possibly because of the gradual decline, I've adapted, though some days I can feel very tired all day, and other days I'm fine in the morning and then start to decline after lunch... quite dramatically sometimes... what I do suffer from is inertia ... there is a lot I need to do around the house which just gets left... very unlike me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> flipping hell mate, I bet July cant come soon enough.


 Mmm I must confess I kind of assumed I'd bouncing around like a demented rabbit in next to no time :lol: so was a little taken aback...............


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mum G.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum G.


 Thank you ... as I am sure you know yourself, even when the passing of someone close to you is expected, when it happens it's still awful....................


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Thank you ... as I am sure you know yourself, even when the passing of someone close to you is expected, when it happens it's still awful....................


 I know all too well. My missus passed away from cancer just before Christmas. She was 41. Can't get my head around it. Gonna throw myself back into training rather than sinking to the bottom of a bottle of whisky


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> *Friday 20th Jan*
> 
> *PPL Week 8*
> 
> ...


 It only took a day or so for the testogel to kick in. Combined with the ciallis you should be rampant in no time.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I know all too well. My missus passed away from cancer just before Christmas. She was 41. Can't get my head around it. Gonna throw myself back into training rather than sinking to the bottom of a bottle of whisky


 Sorry to hear this mate. Tragic. Can't imagine how difficult that must be.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I know all too well. My missus passed away from cancer just before Christmas. She was 41. Can't get my head around it. Gonna throw myself back into training rather than sinking to the bottom of a bottle of whisky


 Jesus Tass, so sorry to hear that mate.

You've been sober for a while now and Im sure the last thing she would have wanted was you drinking again. Like you say, throw yourself back into lifting and come out of this stronger in every way


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I know all too well. My missus passed away from cancer just before Christmas. She was 41. Can't get my head around it. Gonna throw myself back into training rather than sinking to the bottom of a bottle of whisky


 Yes training is a good thing to do for all sorts of reasons. You are going to have bad days for sure, but Vicky would have wanted you to carry on with your life in a positive and affirmative way, so when the bad days happen just ask yourself would she want me to be like this?, and also remember all the good times you shared; the time you had together was too short for sure, but they were happy times, and that is all that is important.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 22nd January*

*PPL week 9*

*Day One - Push*

*BB Flat Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]60 [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Triceps Exts*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- I feel I need to chivvy these sessions up some how now as they are getting a bit stale, but I'm not quite sure what to do

I don't mind admitting when I woke at 6am this morning I felt really down, and ended up in almost in tears for no real reason, not even a mug of tea did the trick. This is the worst thing about low test ; the lack of sex drive I can deal with, but it's the lack of vitality and the downswings in mood I find difficult. Yesterday had been a good day as well, I cleaned and tidied and made a nice meal for myself ... perhaps I should have got out and enjoyed the frosty sunny day but didn't fancy walking somewhere like billy no mates... thankfully our walking group starts up again in March.

Off to the LGBT Freedom pop up cafe this lunchtime so that will get me socialising for a while.

Next session will be Tuesday, then I'm not quite sure when the third will be; I have a big book 'change' at work on Thursday that is a complete section change round so is going to be stressful and tiring, though I will get overtime for it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> It only took a day or so for the testogel to kick in. Combined with the ciallis you should be rampant in no time.


 Well that's what I thought, so was a bit surprised when he said it would take a while, oh well I shall soon be finding out! :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 24th January*

*PPL Week 9 day 2*

*Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups*:- 3x10

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Made a mistake with the deads again, I have these bumper plates which I keep on thinking are 15kg a piece but are actually 10kg a piece, so deads were lighter than usual. Also adjusted the preachers downwards a little on the 2nd and 3rd sets to get better range of movement.

Not sure when the final session this week will be, could be a s late as Saturday.

Need to chase my GP today re last weeks blood results etc, otherwise, shopping, banking, and other bits and bobs to do...

Hope everyone's week is going well


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 28th January*

*PPL Week 9 *

*Day 3*

*Legs*

*Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Good Mornings:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 15

*Crunches:*- 15

*Bums Up* :- 15

*Notes:- *Sometime this dreich weekend I'm going to take a look at this routine and see if I can beef it up a bit.

Had to 'phone Urology on Friday to see where things were at after my GP claimed they hadn't had a letter and were waiting for the blood results which would go to the hospital rather than them... anyway it appears they did get the letter .. a week last Thursday ... and I'm currently in the 'work flow' ... whatever that means .....

Tired this morning, been a busy week at work and it's all caught up with me now...

Not sure when the next session will begin, maybe tomorrow, or Monday after work...

Have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 29th January*

*PPL - Week 10 *

*Day One - Pull*

*BB Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close grip Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x3+2 @60

*Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x1011.8

*Notes:*- Mixed things up a bit today, incline bench .. which became a struggle and then close grip bench which was also a struggle on the last set... Not sure why this was other than the session was late afternoon when my energy levels start depleting ...

Next session will probably be Tuesday afternoon ... am on a training course in the morning


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 29th January*
> 
> *PPL - Week 10 *
> 
> ...


 I love close grip bench press, one of my favorite exercises and always my first one on arm day. Glad to see you're back in swing of things a bit.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> I love close grip bench press, one of my favorite exercises and always my first one on arm day. Glad to see you're back in swing of things a bit.


 Makes a change ... always good to mix things up a bit ! I like wide grip myself ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 31st Jan*

*PPL week 10*

*Day two*

*Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull-Ups*:- 3x10

*DB Seated Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Seated Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- The 'Safetalk' training this morning, covering suicide alertness, was very interesting ... Globally one in twenty people have suicidal thoughts at some point in their lives and in Scotland it is one in ten. For the LGBT community the stats are even higher, and the course covered how to identify someone at risk, how to ask the question, and how to keep them safe until professional assistance can be sought. It seems we are far behind countries such as Canada in terms of pro-active intervention.

Anyway a decent session this afternoon, inserted Wide Grip Puldowns instead of rows. Also got back to proper weights on Deads though the last set was a struggle.

Still no news about a GP's appointment regards TRT

Final session this week will have to be before Saturday, probaby be Thursday or Friday after work.

Miserable day here, cold and very wet ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 3rd February*

*PPL Week 10*

*Day 3*

*Legs*

*BB Front Squats*:- [email protected] 1x6'60 [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 1x30

*Crunches*:- 1x15

*Notes*:- re-introduced squats this morning and don't I know it! Not sure how good technique was, I think I still have a tendency to pitch forward a bit however something hit the spot as I ached afterwards!. Also added leg extensions and swopped good morning's for romanian deads, and omitted bums up, these are fun to do but don't seem to achieve very much

Week 11 will probably be Sunday/Tues afternoon and then legs might have to wait 'till Saturday... I'm covering my co-worker's shifts next week as she is on holiday, lots of overtime but less down time.

No word from my GP yet, I shall leave it until next week and make an appointment ....

Have a great weekend, out walking and then lunch for me tomorrow and out to lunch again on Sunday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 5th February*

*PPL Week 11*

*Day One *

*Push*

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Took a while to get going this morning ... can still feel the backs of my legs after Friday's squats and yesterday's health walk.. which was erm... 'envigorating' ! 

Adjusted the final sets of the inclines downwards slightly and did wide grips instead of narrow on the subsequent benching. Need to up weight on the first set of flyes.

Bit of cooking this afternoon and the crossword ... dreich outside though stuff is beginning to move in the garden.

Busy week ahead but am hoping to get the next session in sometime on Tuesday afternoon.

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 7th Feb*

*PPL Week 11*

*Day Two*

*Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups:*- 3x10

*Seated Bicep Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*- [email protected] 1x10:30 [email protected]

*Notes:- *'Phoned the GP's surgery when I got home from work this morning. It seems the letter to my GP is sitting in his inbox but as he doesn't work Tuesdays the receptionist has sent him a 'sticky' reminder for when he is back tomorrow. We are now into the 3rd week since the letter was emailed so I don't understand the delay,

Session this afternoon was a bit of a struggle as I've been tired all day, should have done it yesterday after work when I had more energy even though I worked 6 hrs rather than the 3 worked this morning ... the effects of low/no testosterone are strange to say the least!

The final session this week is most likely to be Saturday morning; I can't see me having the time or energy to do anything beforehand.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You can only do what you can do mate. Hopefully, you'll be feeling much more lively fairly soon.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Saturday 11th Feb

*PPL Week 11*

*Day 3 *

*Legs*

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Exts:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 1x30

*Crunchy Crunches:*- 1x20

*Notes:*- Woke up with a throat like a cheese grater and feeling like death warmed up; a strong coffee and cold/flu tabs later gritted my teeth and got into the gym. Went very light on the squats but did go deep. Everything else ok... crunches were quite good.

Week 12 will start on Monday afternoon after work hopefully.

Have made an appointment to see my GP next Friday afternoon, and have had a letter from the Urologist to confirm the GP has been instructed to prescribe testogel. So hopefully no more waiting and I can get my life back!

After another couple of energy fixes am hoping to do a bit of baking today for the week ahead, and also start planning work in the garden for spring. Really the bungalow needs a proper clean and tidy up but I can't be ars*d ...

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Saturday 11th Feb
> 
> *PPL Week 11*
> 
> ...


 good news mate, hopefully you'll be feeling like a new man soon :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 14th February*

*PPL Week 12 *

*Day One *

*Push*

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip Bench press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Well the cheese grater throat on Saturday developed into a full humdinger grotty weekend in every way possible which carried through till yesterday, so no training session until this morning. was fine until the close grip bench where strength deserted me on the final set, paused and tried a 5th rep but it was a huge struggle.

Next session will be after work one day this week

Lovely sunny day here, am going to wash the car after lunch then have an LGBT finance committee meeting later this afternoon followed by a film at the local Arts Centre... Silence... doesn't quite sound my thing to be honest but I said I'd go along.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 16th Feb*

*PPL Week 12*

*Day two - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups:*- 3x10

*DB Bicep curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip pulldowns*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Snivelly weekend has now turned into a chesty cough  ... been feeling really down these last few days, but forcing myself into the gym after work this morning paid off as the release of endomorphins has lifted my mood considerably ... just hope it lasts!

Nothing spectacular other than I struggled with the bicep curls , getting a sharp pain in my right elbow joint, it's as if I've bruised a bone at the joint.. if it persists I might go back to preachers for a while. Pull Ups felt good!

Last session this week might be tomorrow after work or first thing Saturday morning..

Got some duck eggs for lunch ... boiled with toast I think or possibly poached ... then a soak in the bath and out to the opening of our new LGBT Plus offices in town...


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Is this someone's routine you are following? The reason I ask is only one exercise for biceps seems underkill?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Is this someone's routine you are following? The reason I ask is only one exercise for biceps seems underkill?


 Yes , can't remember who exactly but found it on bodybuilding.com

Biceps are light, but then so is the whole routine really; it serves a purpose for the time being , and hopefully not for much longer


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 17th February*

*PPL Week 12*

*Day three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Dead*s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Ext:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Crunches:*- 15

*Notes*:- Didn't have huge amounts of energy after work this morning so squats were very light although I compensated for going ATG... Upped the calf raises. Crunches seem to be getting better.

Doctor's appointment later this afternoon which hopefully will sort out the TRT palaver.

This weekend off down to my Brother's in Manchester for his 70th birthday.

Next session will either start Monday or Tuesday

Dreich day here ... washing been done but that's about it ... anything else can wait until next week !


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Yes , can't remember who exactly but found it on bodybuilding.com
> 
> Biceps are light, but then so is the whole routine really; it serves a purpose for the time being , and hopefully not for much longer


 I was just wondering if it was a routine someone had created or if maybe it was yours since you haven't been up to par lately. While I was fighting my way back from cancer I used to take strange pleasure in feeling beaten up after a training session, sort of reinforced I was fighting back or something. Strange.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> I was just wondering if it was a routine someone had created or if maybe it was yours since you haven't been up to par lately. While I was fighting my way back from cancer I used to take strange pleasure in feeling beaten up after a training session, sort of reinforced I was fighting back or something. Strange.


 I was feeling beaten up most of the time !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 21st Feb*

*PPL - Week 13*

*Day One Pull*

*Incline Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- It appears my prescription record had been updated but no one had actually issued the prescription!  Anyway started testogel and a low dose ciallis on Saturday and could feel the benefits almost immediately. First was an improvement and stabilising of mood, there have been no more swings and dips. The pyschological improvement means I've been more motivated to get stuff done. Libido is still suppressed and I do get tired after a while, but I'm in a much better place now than I was a week ago!.

Had a lovely weekend down in Manchester at my Bro's birthday bash... can't believe he is 70.... the other shock I got was realising my Niece is 47 and my Nephew about 45! 

So this might be the last week of this regime, we shall see. All good today though struggled with the last set of close grip bench.

Next session might be late tomorrow afternoon or more likely Friday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 21st Feb*
> 
> *PPL - Week 13*
> 
> ...


 If you will please forgive the bad joke,

Sounds like things are finally on the up for you mate :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> If you will please forgive the bad joke,
> 
> Sounds like things are finally on the up for you mate :thumb


 Certainly was this morning ! :rolleye:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 22nd Feb*

*PPL Week 13*

*Day Two - Pull*

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups:- *3x10

*Preacher Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *The deads were a bit of a struggle, but from then on this session was very good. Swopped the seated bicep curls back to Preachers.

Final session will either be Friday after work or first thing on Saturday.

In a totally different place to where I was this time last week. Got loads done yesterday so my 'todo' list is back up and running as there is so much to catch up on... Also feels good that the days are drawing out and there is some warmth in the sun (when we see it!)

I really wouldn't wish low testosterone levels on anyone!

At some point over the weekend will look at overhauling the routine... I shall still stick to a three day a week regimen so there is flexibility about when the sessions are completed.

Onwards and upwards :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 24th Feb*

*PPL Week 13*

*Day 3 - Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:-* 30

*Crunchy Crunches:-* 15

*Notes:*- Only had a short shift at work this morning so returned home just after 9am feeling relatively fresh!...

Last set of squats noticed I was pitching forward, which I tried to correct by pushing back on my heals... with mixed success. Went far too light on the Leg press first set, it should have been 60kg. Crunches seem to be getting better.

Lovely day here, cold but sunny. Yesterday we seemed to miss the worst of Doris.

My vitality seems to have returned and certainly a very positive and even frame of mind; no more highs and lows. However libido is still suppressed and overall energy levels are a bit flaky.

Loads to do this weekend ... am having a massive de-clutter throughout the bungalow and also a change around in the lounge, returning to a more 'vintage' furnishing style. So ebay is busy!

Tomorrow might be meeting up with the LGBT service manager for a walk, and then on Sunday there is a major Freedom Cafe event; our counterparts from the central belt are coming down, and a video is going to be made to accompany a Youtube(?) CD release by a local band...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 27th Feb*

*PPL - week 14 *

*Day One - Push*

*Bench press ( narrowish grip)* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Contemplating the routine over the weekend I came across a 20 minute Leg routine ... can't remember the origin except it was a Facebook Post , the idea being to get as many sets of 10 reps into 5 minute time spans for each exercise with 30 second intervals between each set... and it got me thinking ... so I applied the principle to this routine. As you can see the sets of 10 were not exactly successful, and I think I overran on the time slightly, but I did not have a particularly good nights sleep (memo to self do not drink several coffees in the afternoon followed by a large mug of tea in the evening) and when I got home from work felt really very weary, and ended up having a dose after lunch... :sleeping: Just hope I sleep tonight now!

Next 20 minute session will either be sometime tomorrow or after work on Wednesday....

In the middle of putting heaps of stuff on to Ebay ... it's hard work!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 28th Feb*

*PPL Week 14 *

*Day 2 - Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull ups* :- 3x10

*Preacher Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pull Downs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Crunches:*- 15

*Notes:- *Decided to get this session in on my day off. Upped the reps on deads to 10 but downed the weight. Did the main part of the session in 20 mins then added crunches.

Final session will be on or before Saturday depending on time.

Lovely day today, sunny but cold ... got quite a bit done. Not seeing huge increases in energy yet though I was told it would take up to six months to return to normal, however I do seem more able to pace myself and have much more motivation.

Bath, some baking and tea, then get a few more bits on Ebay .... seems never ending!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 4th March*

*PPL Week 14*

*Day Three *

*Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:- *Ended up having busy afternoons so final session this week was first thing this morning. Managed to complete the routine in around 20mins although obviously not every exercise lasted 5 mins! Weights kept low on Squats and Deads, but tried to maintain good form. Wasn't conscious of pitching forward on Squats. Final set of Extensions were tough... so even though the weights were modest I know I've been in the gym!

Next week's session should start on Monday afternoon.

The clear out continues ... will be spending most of this weekend getting stuff on Ebay... have had some reasonably good sales and most stuff has sold. Have some Ikea units to dispose of which may prove a bigger problem, given they are collection only and I live out the back of beyond in relative terms; I may end up having to put them on Freecycle..

Enjoy your weekends folks


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 6th March*

*PPL Week 15*

*Day One - Push*

*Wide Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes :- * Felt a bit weary after work this morning, only managed 6 reps on the last wide grip bench set, the weight of which I'd already downed as the first sets felt heavy. Flyes felt good. Weights still static, am hoping as the weeks go on and my test levels rebuild, stamina will return.

Next session will be sometime tomorrow.

This clearing out lark and getting stuff onto Ebay is becoming tedious and still a great deal to shift so having an afternoon 'off' today. The Ikea units have sold thankfully..... I hope... just waiting for the buyer to contact me and arrange pick up... fingers crossed as they need to be gone by next Tuesday one way or another...

After lunch may venture into the garden for a while as it's a dry day (so far!)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> This clearing out lark and getting stuff onto Ebay is becoming tedious


 I have loads of stuff I keep meaning to list on ebay but it's just so boring lol...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I have loads of stuff I keep meaning to list on ebay but it's just so boring lol...


 I've actually made some very good sales, ( and also let one item go far too cheaply because I didn't do proper research before listing it :confused1: ) but it does get wearing ... especially when pictures load the wrong way up or postage costs have to be double checked etc!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 7th March*

*PPL Week 15*

*Day Two - Pull - 20 minute workout*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups *:- 3x10

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Done in 25 minutes approx

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 1x30

*Crunches:*1x15

*Notes*:- Speed is of the essence here and I breezed through this morning's workout ... possibly helped by a pre workout apple and a cup of milky rocket fuel. I have a lot to do today so didn't want to knacker myself too much otherwise I could have upped the weights on the deads and the pulldowns. Still getting a twitch in my elbow on the preachers. Last set of pullups were a bit rubbish. Main exercises done in approx 25 mins, and the crunches in 5. Crunches seem to be getting better...

Final session will either be Friday after work or Saturday morning.

Lovely morning here and sort of mild. Breakfast , then shopping and parcel posting, then some gardening ... may start tidying the greenhouse... and then ... yep ... more Ebaying .... ... the more I sell the more stuff I find :huh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Friday 10th March

PPL - Week 15

Day Three - Legs

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Romanian Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x10'50

Leg Press:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg Extensions:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

Notes:- Only had to do an hour at work this morning as the range change yesterday took 5 hours to complete... the hardbacks are easy, but the paperbacks take forever and yesterday left me feeling drained

Squats were a bit iffy tbh, especially the last set where I was pitching forward again... this was not good. Leg press & Extensions were good; I began to feel muscles being worked. On a whim went very light on the Raises, and fell off the step at the 99th rep! still got a bit of a a burn so again weight isn't everything.

Now have the weekend off and then after 3.5hrs in work on Monday have the rest of the week off ... I still have quite a lot of stuff to get onto Ebay ... which really I want to get the bulk done this weekend, then in the week I am going to redecorate the kitchen and possibly put another coat of paint on in the bathroom which I redecorated last year, but it's a bit patchy. Both sets of Ikea units are due to be collected this weekend so they will need to be dismantled ... busy busy!

Week 16 is dues to be Sun/Tues/Thurs....

Enjoy your weekends


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 12th March*

*PPL Week 16 *

*Day One Push*

*Incline Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Bench (Flat*) [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- This 20 min workout turned into 35mins by the time I'd popped to the loo part the way through and stared out at the garden deliberating plans for the summer. Inc bench was a bit sticky on the last set and wide grip flat should have been narrow grip , but hey a change is as good as a rest or whatever.

Off to Carlisle shopping with a pal later this morning then back to getting stuff on Ebay ,... slowly getting towards the end ... Ikea units being collected tomorrow afternoon, which is just as well as the 'new' furniture is being delivered between 8:45 & 9am on Tuesday morning.... funny how an Antiques warehouse in Liverpool can give such a precise time slot whilst bigger national carriers etc can't at all.. though I suspect the former might be driving up from Liverpool the night before and staying overnight up the road, dropping my stuff off and then carrying on up to the central belt...

Next session will be Tuesday morning ... after the warmup of helping lug the 'new' furniture into the house!

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tuesday 14th March

PPL Week 16

Day Two

Pull

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pull Ups:- 3x10

Preachers:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Grip Pull downs:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Notes:- 'Cos I didn't have my book with me forgot I usually add some crunches to this session, however perhaps a little excuse to get on the exercise bike followed by some abs workfirst thing tomorrow 

Late morning session after the carrier came with my 'new' pieces, then shopping and a visit to the garden centre ... took a while to get going so the deads were a bit scratchy but from there on it was a good session. No idea why the last set of preachers was 39kg and not 40... seemed a good idea at the time and is up on last week. Pullups not bad though I got get a bit better range of movement I think.

Home made mushroom soup for lunch then into the garden for a couple of hours; not quite as nice as it was first thing this morning and there is a wind ... but I have some planting to do ....

Next full session timetabled for Thursday first thing after the Cardio/abs session in the morning


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 16th March*

*PPL week 16*

*Day Three*

*Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected] 29.8

*Notes*:- Erm well the cardio/crunch session never happened yesterday, it was such a nice morning I was straight out into the garden after breakfast and never gave it a thought, then in the afternoon visited a local Co-operative housing scheme - very interesting and thought provoking ...

Anyway today I was focused on starting to redecorate the Kitchen so kept this session as concise as possible, everything was fine,even the squats weren't too bad.

Week 16 will probably start Sunday then Tuesday and Saturday ... I'm covering for one of my Co-workers next week so will a bit jiggered after work I imagine!

I can see the TRT is a long haul (as my Dr said it would be) Mood is stable, I'm much more my old relaxed self. Libido is returning, not that I've done much about that yet, but energy levels fluctuate ... and stamina lags...

It was a year ago today Mum passed away. I busied myself decorating, and I learned my dad, brother and my sister-in-law laid a sprig of heather against the tree in the park where we scattered her ashes... which was a nice thing to do.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 16th March*
> 
> *PPL week 16*
> 
> ...


 Sorry mate.

The loss always seems to be more strongly felt during the holidays and on anniversaries.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 19th March*

*PPL Week 17*

*Day One *

*Push*

*Flat bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press*: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Big failure on the 20minutes as this turned into a 30 min workout!. Time to up the Flat Bench a smidgen as I completed 4 sets of 10 reps, the last set of close grip was up one rep too from last week. Think I'll also increase the last set of flyes. Will leave the shoulder press, even at these baby weights the last set goes adrift...

Next session will be my day off on Tuesday. Not sure when the 3rd session will be as I'm covering the holiday of a co-worker this coming week in addition to my own hours and am also out next Saturday, so legs will have to fit in one afternoon, maybe later on Tuesday depending how I feel. This coming week is going to be hectic, have a board meeting Monday evening which may go on for a while as we have an 'issue' to deal with, then I have a steering group meeting on Tuesday afternoon..

Have managed to get just about everything I planned to do done last week. Lounge re-arranged and replacement furniture delivered and positioned. Kitchen redecorated. The decluttering has continued. Only item left is another coat of emulsion on the bathroom walls which I had planned for today but am now out for lunch so that kyboshed the plan.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend ... dreich and double dreich here this morning!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 21st March*

*PPL Week 17*

*Day Two - Pull*

*Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull-ups:-* 3x10

*Preachers:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip P/downs:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*******

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 1x30

*Crunches:*- 1x15

*Notes:- *Interesting session; I seem to be getting back my former vigour, although I don't feel ready yet to change the routine radically or increase the weights hugely yet awhile. The main exercises were down within 25minutes so only 5 mins short of the deadline lol! The ordinary crunches were a bit rough so I do need to get back doing them. Pull ups were good. I had to drop on the final set of preachers, really wanted to do 40kg but my right elbow starting needling again on the second set so I dropped to 37.5 again.

This part of the routine does seem to release the pheromones as I feel quite buzzy, I think it's the deads that do it even though it's my least favourite 'big' lift. As said I'm not ready yet to make radical changes, but the vigour is beginning to return. I've still got quite a bit to do around the house and the garden and do need to pace myself... but hopefully once everything settles down I can do more.

Today is shopping followed by a cooking session., and if the weather holds perhaps an hour or so in the garden followed late afternoon by the legs session if everything goes to plan. The steering group meeting this afternoon has been cancelled thankfully.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 21st March*

*PPL Week 17*

*Day Three - Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected] (or something like that)

*Notes*:- Done Tuesday evening after dinner... can't recall the calf raise weight,I didn't note it. Everything else ok. Had a very busy day today, working in the morning then spent the afternoon with my Trustee hat on listening the concerns of our paid staff ... which was instructive but rather exhausting.

Hoping week 18 starts on Sunday ....

Off for a soak in the bath now .... it's a horrid night outside


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 26th March*

*PPL Week 18*

*Day One - Push*

*Flat Bench - wide Grip*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat Close Grip Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes: * Losing an hour is a sod ... I'm an hour behind this morning and need to be off out in an hour!. Upped the wide grip bench by 5kg all the way through... only 7 reps on the last set , but something to work on. Upped the last set of flyes too. Would have persevered on the last set of close grip bench but I'd not relocated the safety bars and didn't want 50kg dropping on my chest.

Been a lovely weekend here, though was at an LGBT event all of yesterday and am out again today so no time to get into the garden ... just hope the fine weather lasts into the coming week!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 26th March*
> 
> Would have persevered on the last set of close grip bench *but I'd not relocated the safety bars *and didn't want 50kg dropping on my chest.


 :nono:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :nono:


 Yep ... should know better shouldn't I ? !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 28th March*

*PPL Week 18*

*Day 2 - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups* 3x10

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pull Downs:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunche*s:- 30

*Crunches:*- 20

*Notes:- *Decent session this morning , upped the deads from last week and made a note to up them again next. No joint pain in my elbow but decided to keep preachers as they are. Think I can manipulate the weight ratios on the pull downs too.

The ordinary Crunches are messy....

Hoping it's not a blip, but energy and strength seem to be returning.

Shopping, baking, and some gardening today. Have also put the electric sheers on charge but I can't see me having the time to attack the back hedge today so I think there is a bit of wishful thinking going on!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> there is a bit of wishful thinking going on!


 I prefer to think of it as a positive mental attitude


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I prefer to think of it as a positive mental attitude


 It was very much wishful thinking on this occasion !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thursday 30th March

*PPL Week 18 *

*Day Three*

*Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Squeezed this last session of the week in after work and before lunch... It was workmanlike, weights stayed the same as last couple of weeks

Next session begins Sunday.

Have decided to finish this routine after week 20, and will revert to lower reps higher weight, though still based on PPL three days a week.

After a lovely start, the week has become progressively grimmer, so not going to do much this afternoon... It's my Dad's 91st birthday tomorrow so MUST remember to buy a card in the morning .....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm absolutely hopeless at remembering to buy birthday cards.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm absolutely hopeless at remembering to buy birthday cards.


 Me too ! Thankfully I remembered and got it into the post so hopefully Dad will have received it yesterday!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 2nd April*

*PPL Week 19*

*Day One - Push*

*BB Incline Bench - Wide Grip :*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip flat Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- And what a glorious morning. Washing on and when the ground dries off will be outside gardening.

Penultimate week with this routine variation. Lowered the weights on the Inclines as I don't find these as easy as flats, and even then didn't manage 10 reps on the last two sets. Everything else ok. Lowered the last set of shoulder press to improve form; I really can't lift heavy weights above my head at all...

Watched Fantastic Beasts on DVD last night; J K Rowling is such a brilliant storyteller, so many layers to the plot.

Next session will be on my day off on Tuesday, depending on how things go I might to two sessions one morning, one afternoon, as have another busy week at work and am out Saturday.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I don't find these as easy as flats


 I'm not at all a fan of incline bench.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm not at all a fan of incline bench.


 I do them just to vary things ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 4th April *

*PPL Week 19*

*Day Two - Pull*

*Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups:*- 3x10

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*W G Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Lovely sunny morning here, though I loitered a little in bed this morning. Good session, upped the deads by 5kg, pullups were good, and also maniputed the weights on the pulldowns upping the first set and then leaving the last set as before.

Have a lot on my 'todo' list today ... far more than I have time to 'do' it all in, but once the ground dries off I shall be out in the garden, with maybe a trip to the garden centre first!

Last session will either be one afternoon after work, or might be Saturday, if the weather stays fine I shall want to be in the garden, otherwise I may go out for the day so am watching the forecast!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sat 8th April*

*PPL Week 19 *

*Day three Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Dead*s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises:*- [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Crunches*:-15

*Notes:*- Lovely sunny morning and off to cut the back hedge and other gardening jobs shortly... Had quite a bit in the tank this session and have made a note to up the squats and the Romanian's a little.

Final week on this combo will probably start tomorrow as I'm covering a co-worker's holiday next week so am likely to be shattered after work... Am thinking Sunday/Tuesday / Saturday or possibly two sessions on Tuesday ... see how it goes

New combo starting a week next will probably follow the same format but with higher weights lower rep sets... and I may sneak in some other exercises to mix things up a bit.

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 9th April*

*PPL Wreek 20*

*Day One*

*Push*

*Flat Bench - wide grip*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Managed to get the hedge cut yesterday although the top is a bit ragged where I can't easily reach, then went out last night to an impromptu BBQ :thumb Anyway this morning was a little rushed, had to squeeze this session in between gathering together/ reassembling all the Ikea units and them being collected, before going out to lunch just after midday. Hence no real surprises and ran out of oomph a little on some of the last sets....

Next session(s) will be Tuesday.

Ironing, TV, bed ...

Hope everyone enjoyed the good weather over the weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 11th April*

*PPL Week 20*

*Day 2 - Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups:*- 3x10

*Preacher Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*W/g Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Crunches*:- 15

*Notes*:- Felt a bit lethargic this morning, however decent enough session, and I've come away knowing I've exercised! Noticed my right elbow was twinging again so downed the preachers a little. Pull ups were good though I do need to try to keep my legs and feet still !

Not sure when the final session will be, have penciled in later today, if not it will probably have to be Saturday as I'm covering holiday at work again this week.

Shopping, some baking, a trip to the tip with garden rubbish, and possibly a bit of gardening, although it looks like rain ...

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 13th April*

*PPL week 20*

*Day three - Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes:- *Sessions after work are rarely good ones for me and this was a bit of a grind. Upped squats and romanians by 10kg ... squats weren't great, noticed I was pitching forward again. Fell off the step on the 71st rep of calves, but just carried on...

Sometime in the next two days I shall sit down and devise a new routine ... still 3 day split, but with graduated rep sets... perhaps something like 10/8/6 or whatever.

Also starting to think of the longer term, some endowments mature at the end of this year and I've always thought the garage could be properly converted into living space - ie a dining area off the kitchen. In which case the gym would have to be moved. The loft area could be re-organised but there is not the head height to take the power cage so I would have to revert to a different set of kit - a bench and a squat rack... given I am unlikely to be chasing weight again, doing lighter weights wouldn't be a problem though I would miss some of the pulley attachments ... anyway it's early days yet and I may decide to do nothing ...

Working tomorrow and Monday so no long weekend ahead for me alas!

Hope everyone has a good Easter, weather forecast looks indifferent up here which is a shame as I've loads to do in the garden...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 16th April*

*PPL Week One*

*Day One*

*Push*

*BB Flat Bench:*- w/u [email protected] - [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Seated Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Close Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Groundhog Day? Kind of , Googled 3 day split and came across an entry in my favourite site for mining, bodybuilding.com, the entry comprises three different routines, a traditional PPL, a 3 day full Body routine, and an Upper /Lower body A/B routine that spreads over two weeks ABA/BAB .... so I printed off the sheets took a look and thought the PPL looked somewhat familiar  .... anyway after some deliberation decided to run with them. I think the author intended the routines to stand 'alone' depending upon experience, the PPL being aimed at novice trainers, however the mix will suit my purpose.

So why choose the PPL to start today rather than one of the others? simply because I'm off out in an hour or so and needed something quick ... simple as that!

Inserted a warm up set on the flat bench and upped the weight a little .., all done and dusted in 25minutes

Shower, breakfast, out the door... miserable day here so glad I spent yesterday in the garden ...

Next session(s) will be Tuesday

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 18th April*

*PPL Week 1*

*Day Two *

*Pull *

*Deads:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*PullUps*:- 1x8 1x6 1x10

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 15

*Crunches:*- 15

*Bike:- *5 mins - 3k 47 cals

*Notes*:- Weight upped on deads, which felt good, Tried a new variation on the pullups which didn't quite work hence the lower reps. Crunches were decent . Had 5 mins to spare so jumped on the exercise bike, didn't 'go' very far or burn very much, but it got the blood pumping, and I feel quite energised now !

Suck it and see about Legs session, might be later today or perhaps one afternoon after work in the next few days ...

Just got some homemade mushroom soup on the go for lunch, and am going to be spending most of the day gardening once I've popped round to Tesco to get the items I forgot to put on my list yesterday................... :huh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 21st April*

*PPL Week One*

*Day Three - Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian's* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Raise*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- 30min session after work this morning. Added leg press to the mix. Ran out of steam on the calf raises, but I had been on my feet for a couple of hours at work so perhaps a little tired.... Overall decent session which I can feel. Squats are still very light because heavy weights tip me forward still

Next session should start on Sunday and I'm going to do the full body version of the routine.

Waiting for a parcel to be collected then might pop out to the garden centre so I can get cracking on gardening tomorrow...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 23rd April*

*Full Body Workout 'A'*

*Flat Bench:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Rows:*- 1x10:6.8 [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Felt a bit creaky to start with but now feeling good, though no doubt the fact I am eating chocolate croissants as I type this helps  ...

Bit disappointed the last set of bench was not great ... would have liked to do 6 reps, but form went out badly. Lunges even though very light weight hit the spot, not sure I'm fully recovered from Friday's legs session!. DB rows were a little light, and nice to do Good mornings for a change.

Lovely sunny day here though will be spending most of it at an LGBT event. Yesterday did loads of gardening ... some pics will follow in due course.

Into my third month of testogel, have another three weeks to go before this part of the therapy is completed. Will wait until the first week in May before I arrange blood tests to see where my T levels are, but am deffo in a better place than I was 9 weeks ago, energy levels still lag sometimes, but mental health and drive is hugely improved.

Full Body Session 'B' will be Tuesday ...

Enjoy the rest of your weekends


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 25th April*

*Full Body 'B'*

*Deads:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Overhead Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrusts:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

****

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Crunches:*- 15

*Notes:-* Oh great! woke up yesterday with what I think is tendonitis around the knuckle of my right hand, an echo from when I broke my wrists, I think it's flared up through gardening... and then I couldn't find my wrist straps for this morning's session so had to be a little cautious, hence the deads weren't as heavy as planned. The OHP was also too light on the first set at least though the last set twinged. Hip Thrusts replaced cable pull throughs/hyper extensions but I don't really like them. First set of Pulldowns were too light.

If I had surfaced out of bed earlier I'd have added 5mins or so on the bike...

Full-body 'C' will be either after work on Thursday or Friday.

Lovely and sunny first thing but clouding over now. Have some baking to do and ought to get a few bits and pieces for the garden, but shan't be doing anything too heavy ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 27th April*

*Full Body 'C'*

*Bent over rows:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- 1x40 [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Done this afternoon after work. The weights lifted were not those pencilled in the plan; far too ambitious on the bent over rows, so after the creaky warmup and first set I incremented by 2.5kg rather than 5kg as planned. Squats were a mess up... I have some rubberised plates that for some reason I think are 15kg each but are in fact 10kg each and it was only after the first set that I realised I'd squatted 40kg instead of 50... given my poor squat technique I just incremented from that base weight rather than trying to make up. Downed the pencilled weight on the Romanians too but in fact when I checked back today was up on last week.

Next session will start on Saturday morning ... I may do the Upper/Lower routine for the next two weeks ... see how it goes.

Dry but very cold up here, not great to be doing any gardening which is a bit of a sod. Bath, dinner, and a bit of TV plus finish off the crossword....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 29th April*

*Upper /Lower Routine*

*Lower*

*Box Squats:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Bends:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upper/Lower ... began with the lower session as that was how I'd stapled the worksheets together  !.. First time I'd done box squats for a couple of years ... and my bench which is the 'box' is probably a little high, but otherwise these were ok. Next session will probably be my day off on Tuesday.

Off out to lunch today then tomorrow am hosting an LGBT visit to the Garden of Cosmic Speculation at Portrack House... it's the only open day this year and we will be among about 20 zillion other people visiting (ok a slight exaggeration but you get my drift) .... Monday working in the morning, then hoping the weather is good enough to get into my garden ... which is very uncosmic!

Whatever you are doing have a great weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 29th April*
> 
> *Upper /Lower Routine*
> 
> ...


 I like the look of that place and at 30 acres you shouldn't be cheek to jowl.

I shall expect some inspired alterations to your back garden once you've been.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 2nd May*

*Upper Routine*

*Weighted Dips*:- 1x6 [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline bench:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins *:- 3x10

*Close Grip Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 15

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:*- This 'quick' session was interrupted by two 'phone calls.... Weighted dips were supposed to be 5 sets but my wrists really began to give gyp by the 3rd set so switched to incline bench. 3rd set of chins were rubbish.

Hoping to do the next 'lower' session on Friday after work.

Gardening today


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I like the look of that place and at 30 acres you shouldn't be cheek to jowl.
> 
> I shall expect some inspired alterations to your back garden once you've been.


 I'm glad I went; we arrived at 11:00am , got in easily, and got round before the place got packed out ... the organisers reckoned there were 5000 visitors during the day, and the lanes leading to the estate were completely chocked with cars at one point.

The garden is fascinating although by the early afternoon it was so crowded the ambiance was spoilt a little ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> was interrupted by two 'phone calls


 The price of being popular lol. I'm lucky to get two phone calls a month.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 5th May*

*Lower Body*

*BB Box Squats:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side bends:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Got this session in after work this morning. Have made a note to condense the weight range on Box Squats, leaving the last set at 90kg for the moment but upping the lower sets. Added a couple of extra reps to each of the lunges.

Certainly feel 'exercised' in a good way, next upper session will be on Sunday morning.

Lovely cloudless day here though there is a cool edge to the wind, so am going to spend a little time in the summerhouse with the crossword before lunch and then this afternoon do some gardening...

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 7th May*

*Upper Body*

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins:*- 3x10

*Close Grip bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preachers:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:-20

*Bicycle Crunches:-* 30

*Notes*:- Bit late surfacing today . Stuck with the inclines this morning though found the last set difficult, the alternative are weighted dips which pressure my wrists in not a good way. Chins were good, might start adding some weight to these, though next Upper session I may do bent over rows for a change. I have alternatives for each of these exercises so should be swopping things about. Crunches aren't too bad although form isn't entirely strict.

Off out to lunch today, rather overcast at the moment which is a little disappointing from the the lovely sunny weather we've been having although at least the wind has dropped.

Hope you all enjoy what's left of the weekend..

next session... lower... will be on Tuesday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 9th May*

*Lower Body*

*Deads:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats;*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (ea leg)

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Bends*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*;- Deads are my least favourite lift and yet as I've said before it's the lift that seems to release those old endorphins ... felt quite buzzy afterwards. Did them as the alternative to box squats, and swopped lunges for split squats which were not as bad as I thought they'd be, imagining I would topple sideways ....

Weights aren't huge but then neither am I, and so long as I feel exercised, and technique is good it's fine.

Waiting for an appointment to see the Nurse Practitioner regards my Test levels ... had bloods taken last week... bit up and down still frankly though not as bad as this time last year, mojo has largely returned even if stamina is a bit flaky.

First call today after breakfast will be the tip followed by a trip to the garden centre to buy some ground cover sheeting; retrieved an old pallet from the garage yesterday afternoon and painted it up ready to be used as a planter even though not quite sure what I shall plant in it ... herbs possibly..

Bit overcast today, so may use the opportunity to clear out and tidy the garage... the forever ongoing task!

Next Upper body will be possibly Thurs/Fri afternoon after work, then that will be the two week cycle completed so will go back to one of the other session sequences ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 12th May*

*Upper*

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 20

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:*- Very warm day here and rather stuffy in the garage and I've been feeling listless these last couple of days so it took some effort to get going. Dropped the weight on the final set of inclines, not keen on inclines, weighted dips are listed as an alternative but when I tried them a few sessions ago they pranged my wrists. Downed the last set of preachers and close grip too though upped the reps slightly.

Next routine will start on Sunday ... may do Full Body...

Shower then back to the summer house for a while to try to complete the crossword... I couldn't get into it at all earlier.

Tomorrow twiddling about, popping into town for an LGBT event and then am off to a Eurovision party in the evening ... frankly can't stand Eurovision but am not going to turn down an invite out!

Have a great weekend whatever you are doing !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 14th May*

*Full Body 'A'*

*Flat Bench:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Didn't get to bed until 1am and woke at 6am ... so felt a bit bleaugh until a cuppa tea followed by a mug of Rocket Fuel perked me up. Not too bad a session although the last couple of sets of Bench were a struggle. Rows were too light ....

Eurovision was erm Eurovision though for once I thought the UK entry should have done better ....

After quite a bit of rain yesterday and last night the sun has appeared and we should be in for a good day ... can see myself lazing in the summerhouse later... :thumbup1:

Next session will be Tuesday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 16th May*

*Full-Body B*

*Deadlifts:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Reverse Hypers - Flat Bench*:- 2x10 1x12

*Pulldowns:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:-15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:*- Another very windy and wet day here; I'm sure it affects mood, it always take longer to wake up on dull days!.. anyway deads were smooth although kept the weights the same as last time and under max. Upped the DB Press a little and also the pulldowns. Decided to try the flat bench version of hyper extensions as opposed to hip thrusts... I have to say they weren't as awkward as I thought they might be. Bicycle crunches felt a bit stiff...

Not sure when workout 'C' will be ... maybe Friday after work or Sat morning.

Going to make the best of the grotty weather and give the bathroom walls a coat of paint followed by a bit of baking...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 19th May*

*Fill-Body 'C'*

*Bent Over Row:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Done late morning after a very short shift at work. I have no inclination to increase weights whilst everything feels 'worked' afterwards...

No sign yet of a followup appointment with the hospital re Test levels even though the blood test was done last week ... so continuing with the testogel ...

Next session will be Sunday, might go back to the three day split.

This weekend will be mainly spent painting woodwork, though I might try to fit in a trip to Carlisle shopping at some point...

Have a great weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 21st May mg: *

*PPL - Day 1*

*Push*

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Where is the year going !. Short and sharp this morning, I kept to the same lifts as the last time I did this PPL though there are alternatives. Only three exercises but as the reps on the final set of the close grip show I was running out of steam by the end!

Next Session will be Tuesday

Finishing off some decorating this morning, have a mound of ironing to do, and could do with getting into the garden for a while.

Hope you all have a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 24th May*

*PPL - Day 2 - Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups* :- 3x10

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Crunches*:- 20

*Notes:*- Had to change my days off as we have a stock take at work today which meant I wouldn't be able to do my job, so went in yesterday instead, then did some volunteering in the afternoon, writing up posters for a Cycling event event we are organising through another Scottish charity. Was quite pleased that my hand writing at the end of about a two dozen posters and even more postcards was still reasonably legible! :lol: Given I've not been on a bike since I was about 5yrs old I'm rather relieved I shall be on holiday when the event takes place!

Today's session was done and dusted in 30 mins or so, though felt a bit stiff to begin with. Deads felt a bit heavy so kept the weight lower than I wanted , a shame as I would like to get back to 100kg on the final set ... Preachers were good.

Next session will either be Friday after work or Saturday morning ...

Very warm here this morning though also looks like rain ... would like to get into the garden at some point ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 27th May*

*PPL - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Leg Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Totally stifling here these last few days, the back of my garage with it's huge window faces south west so it gets the full sun in the afternoon, hence left legs until first thing this morning ... though it was still very warm ... felt a bit creaky on the squats, but the good mornings and leg raises were fine... ran out of energy on the calf raises...

Next week is going to be a busy week so am probably going to revert to Full Body, starting tomorrow morning then Tuesday; and that might be it for the week as am away next weekend.

Today am going to do a bit of gardening this morning; we are supposed to be getting rain this afterenoon..

Hope everyone has a good weekend !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 28th May*

*Full Body - 'A' routine*

*Flat bench*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Well we had some rain yesterday and outside is definitely fresher but still worked up a sweat this morning. Bit disappointed with the last set of bench; the 3 reps were a struggle, I should really be able to do the 6 without too much trouble. Enjoyed the split squats. 1st set of rows were too light, and went easy on the good mornings given I'd just done these yesterday.

Next full body will be Tuesday.

Off to co-host the Freedom Cafe later this morning then later on expecting my best pal to pitch up on his way through from Surrey to his Mum's house on the coast.

On a side note am going to have to chase the hospital next week re my Testosterone level results, bloods were taken nearly three weeks ago and I'd have expected a letter from them by now....

Enjoy your Sunday whatever you are all up to !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 30th May*

*Full Body - 'B'*

*Deadlifts:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Military Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Reverses Hyper Extensions:-* 10,12,12

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*=15

*Bicycle Crunches*=30

*Notes:*- Felt a bit tired this morning and deads were a bit scratchy to begin with. Upped the weight a smidgen on the military press. Not sure about the reverse hyper extensions. Ran out of steam a little on the last set of pulldowns...

Just spoken with Urology ... the Nurse Practitioner is off sick and there is quite a long waiting list but at least there is a 'ticket'on the system to call me back... so it looks like I'll be on the gel for a while yet! 

Not sure when the third session will be ... tomorrow afternoon is probably the only window of opportunity for the remainder of this week

Off out to lunch today and perhaps a bit of baking tonight ... I've found a rather nice recipe for grenola bars ..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just back from my holidays and catching up on everyone's journals. Glad to see your still hard at it mate.

I'm going to have to follow your lead and put some work into my garden, in just two weeks, its turned into a jungle out there.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from my holidays and catching up on everyone's journals. Glad to see your still hard at it mate.
> 
> I'm going to have to follow your lead and put some work into my garden, in just two weeks, its turned into a jungle out there.


 Glad to read you had a good holiday 

Yup this time of year the garden soon runs away if you don't keep on top of it!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 3rd June*

*Full Body - 'C'*

*Bent over Rows:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Somewhat thankfully the trip to Edinburgh has been postponed until next weekend, and which will only require an overnight stay on the Friday night as I have people coming to lunch next Sunday; having had a busy week I really need a couple of chill days to catch up! Anyway hence the final full body session was done this morning and it felt a bit of a grind tbh even with the baby weights...

Starting from tomorrow think I am going to do the two week upper/lower cycle which will take me up to my holiday at the end of June.

Nothing planned this weekend so today am going to catch up with chores, then tomorrow may go out ... New 'phone arriving sometime today too :thumbup1:

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 4th June*

*Two Week Upper/Lower cycle*

*Day One Upper*

*Incline bench*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chin Ups:*- 3x10

*Close Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 20

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes*:- Woke up to blue skies and sunshine and within a couple of hours have dark skies and rain 

My thoughts go out to London this morning ...

Found the inclines a bit of a struggle on the last sets ... and adjusted the weights on the last sets of the remaining exercises to ensure good form.

Lower routine will be first thing Tuesday morning... not sure what I am going to do today, did fancy a day in Glasgow but not sure plodding around in the rain appeals !

Hope you all have a good Sunday!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

* Tuesday 6th June*

*Two Week Upper/Lower cycle*

*Day Two Lower*

*Box Squats:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats*:- [email protected],6 [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Bends:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *A very wet and windy few days here, though yesterday afternoon was warm and sunny; sat in a friend's conservatory drinking coffee and playing with his new puppy  .

Messed up on the box squats slightly, the starting weight was lower than planned as I was faffing getting the bench position correct, also realised after the event I'd missed the last set of 90kg #stillhalfasleep ..  Split squats were ok as were good mornings ...

Not much chance of getting any gardening done today so my brave the rain and take a trip to Glasgow...

Next 'Upper' session will either be tomorrow or Thursday after work...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sunday 11th June

*Two Week Cycle *

*Day Two- Upper Routine*

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins:*- 3x8

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 3x8

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:- *This session done 1st thing on Sunday but didn't have time to write up as had to prepare lunch for friends coming round. Two week plan slightly gone awry as I never had time to fit in a lower session before today, Began to run out of energy towards the last sets .

Lunch was very pleasant but the weather was dreich and cool so couldn't sit in the garden which was a shame


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 13th June*

*Two Week cycle*

*Week Two - Day One - Lower*

*Box Squats:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Bends:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Decent session, like the split squats though I possibly pitch forward a little on these too, when life is a little less frenetic I need to spend some time checking form on these. Upped the side bends but not so sure about these as an exercise.

Have no idea when I shall be able to get the remaining sessions in before my holiday, might have to be Saturday morning and then Sunday morning before I leave. I did think about doing the Upper session later today but am busy with LGBT meetings and voluntary stuff so might not have much energy by this evening, and the rest of the week is also busy workwise and with other stuff going on!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I see weights have gone up from the last time I was around :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 16th June*

*Two week Cycle *

*Week Two - Day Two - Upper*

*Incline Bench:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 3x8

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes*:- Realised if I was to complete the two week cycle before my holiday I'd have to do a session this afternoon after work and then the final lower session on Sunday morning before setting off on the drive south.

Compressed some of the weights and adjusted downwards slightly on the last set of the inclines and close grip. Did bent over rows instead of chins.

Tonight I need to bake a tumeric and coconut loaf as a thank you to the friends who are coming in to look after the cats and water the plants whilst I am away. Tomorrow I am leading a 'health walk' around Threave Castle estate followed by a lunch in Castle Douglas...

Then of course there is packing and tidying up .... and making sure there is enough supplies for the cats ....

 Could have done without going out tomorrow ... but there we are !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 18th June*

*Two week Cycle *

*Week Two - Day Three - Lower*

*Deads:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Bends:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Yesterday was glorious, and the walk was lovely, with a cooling breeze just to keep the temperature down, saw the Ospray's nest, although I have problems using binoculars so it was a bit fuzzy... didn't see the Red Kites, but did see a Buzzard... we have some lovely countryside in the 'Scottish Riviera' and when it's sunny there is no where else like it... however could have done without the lunch in Castle Douglas ... was deffo feeling the heat by then... and when I got back home it was a case of opening up the conservatory and dozing off to sleep :sleeping:

Anyway this morning turned into a mixed bag... I had hoped to hit the 100kg on deads but soon realised I was running out of steam as the sets progressed. Upped the split squats and the side bends (though still don't see much point in the latter - have made a note to look for an alternative ) Good Mornings were a bit creaky..

When I return from my break I may go back to the Full Body sessions for a week or so...

Right need to get on ... aim to be on the road by 11:00am and still have quite a bit to do!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 25th June*

*Full Body - 'A' Routine*

*Flat Bench:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Horizontal Rows*:- 3x10

*Good Mornings:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *First session back after my break away , and rather glad I was not training during the heat of last week. Good Mornings were a bit stiff. First time I've ever done horizontal rows, interesting!.

Next session will be on Tuesday.

Turning into quite a nice day here, LGBT AGM later this morning followed by the Freedom Cafe. then back to work tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 25th June*
> 
> *Full Body - 'A' Routine*
> 
> ...


 welcome back mate, did you have a nice time?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> welcome back mate, did you have a nice time?


 It went very quickly! mind you four days were traveling, very glad of the aircon on the way down tho' :thumbup1:

Saw my Dad and brother and also went out to lunch with my Aunt, otherwise more or less chilled .. at least the weather was good!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tues 27th June*

*Full-Body B*

*Deads:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Reverse Hyper Extensions* :- 2x8

*Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 20

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:- *The good news is I wont need to water the garden today, the bad news is the garden wont need watering !! 

Need to find an alternative to the reverse hyper extensions , these were not comfortable using a bench. Pleased with the crunches although my feet do raise slightly ... problem with not having a partner. All done and dusted in half an hour ...

Still no news of my urology appointment so I have no idea where my test levels are.

Shopping today, then a bit of baking, and some LGBT work for the board.

Not sure when the final session this week will be ... probably either Friday afternoon sometime or first thing on Saturday.

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Gershwin, on the crunch/feet raised thing? Lay on your back and bring your feet towards your body in a frog shape? With the soles of your feet touching, of as near as you can anyhow. Then crunch, it's a small move and works your core hard, I do this as I don't have anyone to hold my feet either. Give it a go, see what you think. Take care you...xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey Gershwin, on the crunch/feet raised thing? Lay on your back and bring your feet towards your body in a frog shape? With the soles of your feet touching, of as near as you can anyhow. Then crunch, it's a small move and works your core hard, I do this as I don't have anyone to hold my feet either. Give it a go, see what you think. Take care you...xx


 Thank you Flubbles  will give that a go next session!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 1st July *

*Full-Body C*

*BB Bent Over Rows:*- [email protected]/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *The sign of age ... On Wednesday evening went to an LGBT screening of an American documentary about the Stonewall riots and a transgender activist who'd been involved.. all done and dusted by 10pm and then was persuaded to go for a quick drink with a few friends to Weatherspoons, :beer1: after a couple of "quick" drinks (mine were soft), we were then persuaded to go back for a quick coffee ... I left early; getting home and to bed at 2:30am .... it has taken me two days to recover :sleeping: :yawn: :yawn: :crying:

Anyway this morning's effort wasn't too bad.

Am going to continue with the Full-Body's, hopefully starting tomorrow although not sure when I shall be fitting them in next week.

Tonight might be another late one as some of the same friends are coming round to dinner this evening ... chicken cacciatore followed by summer pudding and vanilla ice cream (all home made ). Need to clean the house and would like to get some gardening done, being the first dry day in a week !

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 2nd July*

*Full Body - A*

*Flat bench:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Horizontal Rows*:- 2x10 1x12

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 15

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:- *Longest lie in for a long time even though the evening was relatively early, by the time I'd cleared up it was approx 11:30pm.... Summer pudding went down a storm, and best of all I have a little left over :drool: . The vanilla ice cream was more like a sorbet however athough it didn't stop people going back for more !

Anyway this morning, run out of steam with bench towards the end, quite enjoy the split squats. Horizontal rows take some concentration to do correctly. Took Flubs advice on the crunches and these become deffo more of an effort.

Not sure when the next session will be as the car needs to go down to Carlisle on Tuesday for it's MOT and Service. - possibly fit in a session later in the day.

Taking myself off to a plant sale at Shambellie Walled Garden later this morning then if the weather holds will do a bit of gardening this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 6th July*

*Full Body -'B'*

*Deads:- *[email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups:- *10/7/10

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Shambellie Walled Garden on Sunday was a surprise and a delight, almost magical in it's setting amongst trees, bought a couple of alpine plants and bumped into some friends . Tuesday was not nice; threw it down all day and I was stuck in Carlisle from 10am to 5pm .. going from one coffee shop to another losing the will to live, my fault for not taking the book I'm reading... still at least the car is now running beautifully....  (unlike my bank balance  )

Today is horribly humid, and this session was fitted in after work, the heat did me no favours. Pull ups were a struggle, but then I've not done them for a while. everything else ok.

Still no word from the hospital about my followup appointment so keep on getting repeat prescriptions of the gel... seems to be working though no idea where my test levels are.

Final session this week will be on Saturday.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Testogel worked very well for me. I only changed to nebido for the convenience.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Testogel worked very well for me. I only changed to nebido for the convenience.


 Did you just use one sachet a day or two?

It doesn't bother me either really, it's just I was given an expectation of what was going to happen, and as nothing has happened (yet) feel a bit in limbo.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Did you just use one sachet a day or two?
> 
> It doesn't bother me either really, it's just I was given an expectation of what was going to happen, and as nothing has happened (yet) feel a bit in limbo.


 One sachet. They are 50mg per sachet IIRC?

I've no idea of my test level on them, although there are examples of people being above natty levels on a single sachet and over double natty levels on two. All I remember is that the sides - hot flushes, tiredness, poor libido - cleared up in a couple of days.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 8th July*

*Full-Body 'C'*

*Bent over Rows:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Bit of a hit and miss session, must check form on the rows, the first two sets of squats were good but the last set I felt I was pitching forward again. Incline bench was good but the deads were a bit stiff.

These next two weeks are going to be difficult as I shall be covering my co-worker's holiday ... plan to do a session tomorrow morning and then on Tuesday, however after then will be suck it and see... Think I might also go back to the PPL routine too.

Seems a decent morning so far so will be getting some gardening done ... have courgettes and potatoes to harvest, also some garlic, though I'm not optimistic about those !

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> One sachet. They are 50mg per sachet IIRC?
> 
> I've no idea of my test level on them, although there are examples of people being above natty levels on a single sachet and over double natty levels on two. All I remember is that the sides - hot flushes, tiredness, poor libido - cleared up in a couple of days.


 Yep same here 50mg

and the same, libido has improved (slowly) energy levels have improved though still not where they used to be, but mood improved very quickly; no longer having the rollercoaster ups and downs...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 9th July*

*PPL - Day One *

*Push*

*Flat Bench*:- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shoulder Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 14

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:- *Harvested potatoes and some of the garlic yesterday. I grow the potatoes in a sack, but to be honest am not sure the results are worth the effort, admittedly I've a kitchen colander full but really should have had a lot more. Had some with salad for lunch, lovely creamy texture but very little flavour. The garlic were very small , same problem as last year so doubtful I shall grow these again. However the courgette growing in the greenhouse is doing really well. Have a few flowers on my tomato plants but I think they are a bit behind.

Anyway this morning's session was short and sharp... enjoyed the bench press though the last set was a bit wobbly. Went a bit too heavy on the last sets of shoulder press and triceps extensions, form went awol. Now I'm tucking my feet into the backs of my legs crunches are way more difficult... bicycles fine tho'

Next session will be Tuesday morning.

Not sure what to do today, rain is forecast so thought about popping up to Glasgow for the afternoon, but not sure I can be bothered.

Have a good Sunday whereever you are


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 11th July*

*PPL - Day Two*

*Pull*

*Deads:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups:*- 3x10

*Preachers:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Had my first home grown courgette over the weekend ... wow! so much better than anything you can buy in the shops, firm texture and buttery taste, mine was a 'Courgette Ambassador' bought from Homebase for a couple of quid. It's the size of a triffid in the greenhouse but well worth it! Deffo one thing I'll be growing again next year!

Anyway today's workout was short and sharp, which suited me ... was knackered when I got home from work yesterday and slept in longer than usual this morning. Deads weren't as heavy as normal but kept focus on form. Pull ups were better than last session. lowered the weight on the last set of preachers a little which deffo improved form and range. The workout took about 30 mins which at the moment I'm finding is enough; it's nowhere near the volume I used to do, and am not sure if it's an age thing or the knock on effects from all the sh1t I went through last year ....

Looks like a nice day today, am out to a meeting this afternoon and need to do some baking and shopping.

very much doubt whether the legs session will be done before Saturday; what with covering my co-worker's shifts I've got a busy time at work these next three days.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 11th July*
> 
> *PPL - Day Two*
> 
> ...


 You're a busy boy.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 15th July*

*PPL - Day Three *

*Legs*

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] w/up [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:- *Well I've survived the first week of covering my co-worker's shifts, mainly by falling asleep on the sofa in the afternoon once I'm home. The biggest problem is having to do a certain number of her hours to meet the Service Level Agreements between Tesco's and the subsidiary I work for, so if there isn't much to do I end up twiddling my thumbs, and time drags... mind you if we are busy then by midday I'm dead on my feet.

Anyway this morning's session was a bit of a mixed bag, given I still haven't woken up properly!. The squats were better than I expected, sailing through the last set without really be aware, looking back perhaps I should have gone for the ton.. Good mornings were good, but the calf raises and crunches were scratchy.

Next session will be tomorrow; can't decide whether to do another PPL or something different.

We've had some lovely weather this week, but today has reverted to type (ie wet), so shopping and housework and perhaps pop out this afternoon to visit friends. Tomorrow is supposed to be good so am hoping to get into the garden.

I have also bought myself a ONE iOTA tablet with keyboard to replace this ever slowing laptop; I seem to use mobile devices most often now despite the screen size. A week or so ago also realised the full potential of my Smart TV ... only a couple of years after buying it   ... so am investigating a wireless keyboard for that too...

Anyway hope you all have a good weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 16th July*

*Upper/Lower split*

*Day One - Upper*

*Incline bench:*- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x8

*Close Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:*- Decided on the next set of workouts whist drinking tea in bed this morning! First time I've done chins in a long while and were decent. The last set of inclines was scrappy; hadn't placed my hands correctly so the bar felt a little imbalanced.... Crunches are still awkward.

Next session will be Tuesday morning.

Didn't get as much done a I'd hoped yesterday, popping out for a cuppa with friends turned into a lunch invite.. seafood platter... so who was I to refuse? :drool: . Got home just after 4pm and spent the rest of the evening finishing crosswords and listening to a few DVD's ... Bruce Springsteen and Blondie both took me back to my student days!

Anyway today looks decent for washing and gardening ... :thumbup1:

Hope everyone has a good Sunday


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 16th July*
> 
> *Upper/Lower split*
> 
> ...


 I listen to the Born in the USA album in my garage every now and then during a workout, and Blondie was just delish


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> I listen to the Born in the USA album in my garage every now and then during a workout, and Blondie was just delish


 was?

still is


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> was?
> 
> still is


 There's no doubt that she is still a good looking woman.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> There's no doubt that she is still a good looking woman.


 She's been clever with the 'work' she's had done, but very good for what? 70ish?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> She's been clever with the 'work' she's had done, but very good for what? 70ish?


 She's 72. Looks ok for that age but not that ok otherwise imo.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 18th July*

*Upper/Lower Split*

*Day Two - Lower*

*Box Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Bends:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *And another cloudless morning here on the Scottish Riviera, have got some shopping to do and will then spend time in the garden and catching up with a few chores... thankfully only three more days to go at work before my co-worker returns from holiday and things can get back to normal... 6.5 hrs a day for 4 days won't sound much to most of you but it drains me, when I normally only work 3 hrs a day for 4 days!

Anyway this morning's session was good, and done before it gets too hot. Liking the split squats. Still aiming for 100kg on the box .

Next lower session will be Saturday .

Enjoy the rest of your week's and get some sunshine in to top up your vit D levels ! 

In the meantime a wee view of my garden taken a couple of weeks ago 

View attachment DSC_0008.JPG


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> She's been clever with the 'work' she's had done, but very good for what? 70ish?


 She is not the only crush I used to have that has aged well and remains attractive despite the years










LOL

*it's a mystery *how they look so good but they do* one way or another*

:blink:

Sorry Ian.

The garden is looking good BTW. :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Garden looks like the place I could sit in with a glass and a good book for hours Gershwin..it's lovely...have a great weekend mister. xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Garden looks like the place I could sit in with a glass and a good book for hours Gershwin..it's lovely...have a great weekend mister. xx


 I sit in the conservatory looking out onto the garden most times .... it s rather pleasant I must say


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> She is not the only crush I used to have that has aged well and remains attractive despite the years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I get the impression you like a foxiness in your women


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 22nd July*

*Upper/Lower Split*

*Day Three - Upper*

*Incline Bench* :- [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preachers:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 15

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:- *Finally got to the end of the two week holiday cover, made worse by 'extra tasks' (for which I get overtime but even so) that more than doubled my usual working week, I actually quite enjoyed the extra hours other then coming home and collapsing on the sofa exhausted! Now I have five days off, shame the weather is forecast rubbish 

Anyway a nice wee lie in this morning with a cuppa sort of put me in the right place though still felt a bit groggy when I eventually crawled out of bed.

This morning's session was good, despite the humidity, rain, and lack of air (Thunder is forecast today). Sailed through the inclines, downed the weight on the rows as the first set felt very heavy. Also downed the Preachers a little on the last set as I was pushing out 12 reps each set and had begun to feel it!

Crunches done very quickly, the ordinary were a bit hit and miss..

Next sessions will be Monday and Wednesday followed by next Saturday.

Bit of shopping today followed by all the housework that never got done in the week, and perhaps a bit of baking ... got a recipe for a banana and walnut loaf courtesy of BBC Good Food page... 

Hope you all have a good weekend! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 24th July*

*Upper /Lower Split*

*Day 4 - Lower*

*Box Squats:-* [email protected] w/u [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Bends:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *There used to be a time in my dim and distant past when I would awake in the morning fresh as the proverbial and busting to get out of bed: Now I might still be busting but feel as stale as an old slice of bread. I was thinking about this as I drank my early morning cuppa in bed, looking at the clear blue sky outside, trying to motivate myself to get up and get on....

This morning's session wasn't too bad in the end ... upped the box squats by 5kg and increased the reps on split squats and the Good Mornings. Also increased weight and reps on the side bends, not that the latter matters very much.

It is going to be a lovely day, marred only by the fact I am having smart meters installed this afternoon; a decision I hope I don't regret. Making the most of the sunshine by doing loads of washing and some gardening ... the weather is set to change again tonight!

Next session will be Wednesday morning

Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Monday 24th July*
> 
> *Upper /Lower Split*
> 
> ...


 It's all about adaptation to change. I'd you get stale bread, make bread pudding, right?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Afternoon Gershwin, I had a smart meter put in for my water and monitored the cost over a year compared the other way and I've saved loaaaaaaads. Worth doing methinks. I still water my beloved potty...I mean pot plants when I need to etc. I haven't much altered what I do. Hopefully you will reap the financial rewards too.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> It's all about adaptation to change. I'd you get stale bread, make bread pudding, right?


 Summer pudding :drool:



Flubs said:


> Afternoon Gershwin, I had a smart meter put in for my water and monitored the cost over a year compared the other way and I've saved loaaaaaaads. Worth doing methinks. I still water my beloved potty...I mean pot plants when I need to etc. I haven't much altered what I do. Hopefully you will reap the financial rewards too.


 I'm watching the electricity consumption like a hawk; given the bills remained comparatively high after moving to gas central heating . Have already turned the shower temperature down by 5 degrees... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 26th July*

*Upper/Lower Routine *

*Day 5 - Lower*

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x8

*Close Grip Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:- *I am fast becoming an energy consumption hawk/bore (delete as appropriate) ... thankfully my blender only costs about 3p an hour to run so the after session pick-me-up (banana, kiwi fruit, whey , apple juice, and some Almond milk) only costs micro pennies to whizz up.

This session was good overall although no increases in weight. Upped the reps on the close bench. I need to try to get more range of movement back on the chins without concussing against the garage ceiling.

Final session will be Saturday morning ... back to work tomorrow...

Miserable day here ... not stopped raining since I awoke. Brunch and crossword followed by an LGBT meeting this afternoon ... and more leccy monitoring of course


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 26th July*
> 
> *Upper/Lower Routine *
> 
> ...


 Mate I cant even get my children to remember to turn the down stairs lights off at night and the TV and amp is always left on. My youngest sleeps all day and at night runs so many PC or/and TV game consoles that she heats the front of the house. When it comes to energy consumption I think there will be less arguments if I just don't know. :scared:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 29th July  *

*Upper/Lower Routine *

*Day Six - Lower*

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected]`18.6 [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Bends:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

* Notes:- *The end of July  where is the year going?. Have realised the biggest saving so far is switching the TV off standby when I'm not using it, it costs 1p an hour to run, therefore if everything is off between between 10:30pm when I go to bed and 10:30am(ish) when I return home from work then am saving 48p over the 4 days I work,, add another 36p for the 3 days I don't work = 84p a week roughly which equals approx £43 a year I'll be saving on the leccy... Having chatted with friends my energy bills are high compared with theirs ...and we live in similar properties... they pay £54 a month and I pay £88 at the moment... so this is why I'm keen to get on top of the costs ... and it's mainly electric that needs to be nailed...

Anyway this morning's session is the last of the upper/lower split, condensed the box squats but kept everything else as last time, though am now consistently pushing for 12 reps on the secondary exercises.

Not sure what I'm going to be doing next, may go back to PPL ... starting tomorrow then Tuesday .. really need to to try to start getting some sessions in after work again..

Weather forecast is a bit shaky this weekend ... have a few things to do in the garden, and there is an LGBT outing to a Jousting tournament, the setting is lovely but Jousting does not appeal, and certainly not in inclement weather !

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 30th July*

*PPL - Day One *

*Push*

*Flat Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Push Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*-30

*Notes*:- seems ages since I've done flat bench, didn't bother with a warm up and first set felt heavy but the rest were fine, weight increments condensed so heavier starting weight than usual but lighter last set weight. First set of shoulder press too light. Ran out of steam on the last set of close grip.

Next session will be Tuesday.

Must get a folder to store the paper copies of these routines, I'm using a plastic wallet at the moment which means past sessions are not so immediately available to look back on.

When I woke first thing it was a lovely sunny morning, so the washing went on (approx 20p-40p a wash) but now it's on the whirligig the skies look ominous... though Netweather reckons I have until approx 4pm before the thunder storm arrives and they are not usually far wrong...

Not much on today ... off to look at a house one of my pal's has just bought... needs a lot of work apparently .. he is also a very keen gardener so am interested to see what he's got.

Hope everyone has a good Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an app on my phone called Jefit and I have all my workouts since April 2011 recorded on it.

Apparently Ive only done 959 workouts and 3936 exercises in that time. :blink:

Might be worth a look? you can access your account on the PC as well as on the app.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have an app on my phone called Jefit and I have all my workouts since April 2011 recorded on it.
> 
> Apparently Ive only done 959 workouts and 3936 exercises in that time. :blink:
> 
> Might be worth a look? you can access your account on the PC as well as on the app.


 Only 959 ? slacker! :lol: :lol: :thumb :thumbup1: :beer:

I will take a look, thank you!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 1st August*

*PPL - Day 2*

*Pull*

*Romanian Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull ups :*- 3x10

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *I think I should add an extra exercise to this to make it a decent 30 minute workout. The Pull ups were better than last time. Like Romanian Deads. I should really swop the preachers for another form of curls just to mix things up a bit...

Have decide to lay off the cream cakes ... the price reduced section in Tesco's is too tempting and I've had too many custard slices recently .....

We are supposed to have thunder storms early this morning followed by a cloudy but dry day... woke up to bright sunshine though it's clouding over now. Have some shopping to do (NO custard slices) then need to do some work for the LGBT Board ... if it does remain dry the rear hedge is in desperate need to a trim so might start that this afternoon...

Have more overtime to do tomorrow (bah!) so final session this week will probably be Saturday morning unless I can muster enough energy on Thursday or friday after work.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 5th August*

*PPL - Day Three*

*Legs*

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:*- The notion of getting a session in after work fell by the wayside, had a leaving do for one of the charity employees late on Thursday afternoon which led to a a very long conversation with another staff member later in the evening which in turn led to a 3 hr discussion with the Chair of the charity yesterday afternoon / early evening... me with my HR hat on .... I've not been into a pub in town for years, then within the space of two days was in the same one at more or less the same time of day!

As a result part of this weekend will be spent on Board work :death:

One thing about weekends is I rarely have to work them so Saturdays are always good for a lay in... but that also means I am then running behind!

Very pleased to get back to 100kg on squats ... even if they are box squats ... in fact the whole session was sharp and short but good ... to the extent I think I need to review these set of exercises with a few to making them more intense by adding a few extra... and getting back to the hour sessions, this will be easier once the summer is over and there is less to do in the garden.

Anyway next cycle will be a full body ... starting tomorrow

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 6th August*

*Full-Body 'A' Routine*

*Flat Bench:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats*:- 1x10 @13.6 [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Downs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *I did not have the best of night's sleep, my neighbours came home in the early hours waking me up, so had a longer lie in than usual and still ot quite sure whether I am fully awake!

Session was good, made a note to up the pull downs and good mornings given I'm hitting the max reps specified in the training plan.

Next session will be Tuesday morning

Busy week ahead for me and I'm not quite sure how everything is going to fit in... Also not quite sure what I shall be doing today yet; rain is forecast so may go shopping in Glasgow, though the garden does need attention !

Hope everyone has a good Sunday


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Monday hug?

View attachment 132846


x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Monday hug?
> 
> 
> View attachment 132846
> ...


 Thank you  I definitely needed that hug! yesterday was not a good day... :death:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 8th August*

*Full - Body 'B'*

*Romanian Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Mil Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups*:- 3x10

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:*- Had a very pleasant evening walk last night with some LGBT friends, and then a very long J20 afterwards discussing various issues (It's not worth having even one alcoholic drink in Scotland if you are driving) This was after one of those 'downhill days' where just about everything that could go pear shaped did...

However had a wee lie in this morning and a good 30 minutes in my gym ... not as smart as @BestBefore1989 gaff , what with the cat litter trays, gardening equipment, old paint tins etc etc ... but it does the job.

I like Romanian deads, have got back into pull ups, much more fluid now. Made another note to increase the first set of lat pulldowns. Ordinary crunches a bit hit and miss, I need a hunk pinning my feet to the ground !

The last full body will either be Friday pm or Saturday morning.

Today looks decent so washing on, quick bit of shopping then one of my fellow LGBT Trustees is coming to lunch ... it will be a working lunch, there is much to discuss :mellow: .....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 12th August*

*Full-Body 'C'*

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- This will be the last session for a week... I am off down south tomorrow via an overnight in Manchester to see my dad, and then off to Prague for a few days as an early celebration of my forthcoming SIX '0'...

The idea of doing a session after work never came to fruition as there has been a lot of sh1t to deal with this week.

Anyway this morning's session was decent enough and hit the spot....

On return from my break I think I will continue with the Full -Body approach but may look at other exercise programmes.

Anyway I've quite a bit to do today in prep for setting off tomorrow so I hope everyone has a good weekend and I'll be back in a week's time


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Enjoy your break mate :beer:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 12th August*
> 
> *Full-Body 'C'*
> 
> ...


 The big 60 is a number in the rear - view mirror for me, ain't nothing but a number though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 12th August*
> 
> *Full-Body 'C'*
> 
> ...





UK2USA said:


> The big 60 is a number in the rear - view mirror for me, ain't nothing but a number though


 How bohemian of you Ian, hope you enjoy your visit to Prague.

Ps I like this. its not often I am the youngest in a group of people who I have anything in common with.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> How bohemian of you Ian, hope you enjoy your visit to Prague.
> 
> Ps I like this. its not often I am the youngest in a group of people who I have anything in common with.


 It's my birthday next week so watch yourself youngster


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mingster said:


> It's my birthday next week so watch yourself youngster


 Many happy returns for next week. How, err, young will you be?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Many happy returns for next week. How, err, young will you be?


 I'll be 56 on Tuesday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I'll be 56 on Tuesday.


 Happy Birthday for Tuesday Pops.

I'm an entire 17 months younger than you.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a lovely time Ian. You deserve a break so relaaaaaaaaaax.....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 20th August *

*Full-Body 'A'*

*Flat Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats*:- [email protected],6 [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Downs:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*-15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:- *A funny thing with my post-workout shake ... which is a mix of Kiwi, banana, apple juice and Almond Milk with a scoop of protein powder; because I've not been shopping yet, I used chopped bananas from the freezer, and the whizzed result had the consistency of extra thick double cream, so I'm not quite sure what happened there!

Prague was lovely, even though there were thousands of other tourists milling about, beautiful architecture and lots to see... though I think the highlight was on the last day when we had lunch on a boat moored on the river Vltava with views across to the castle and cathedral, if I can get dropbox to work from my phone I'll upload a pic of the view ...

So this morning I started off gently with Benching that was lower weight than usual, however the Pulldowns and Good Mornings first sets were adjusted upwards, although I didn't do max reps

Washing on, shopping to do, may get some gardening in..

Before I went on holiday I did say I would be reviewing the routine, and this will be done in the next few days, however the next session will be Tuesday morning regardless

Hope you are all having good weekends


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 22nd August*

*Upper Body - 1*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips :-* 2x12

*Lateral Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- I googled Full Body Workouts and found this on my favourite site Bodybuilding.com, it's a two day swop between mainly upper and lower body with a couple of short uppers on lower and squats on upper.

Next time the Dips will be weighted, I shall have to adjust the shoulder press as the last set @ 12.8 was all over the place, and the last set of lats was too heavy

Very dreich here today and I also have the snivels, so can't seeing much being done ....

Next session will probably be Sat morning ... unless I get a burst of energy after work on Friday !

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 26th August*

*The Lower Body -1*

*Incline Press:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pull Downs:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]@90

*Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected]

*Crunches:*-15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes*:- I'm beginning to wonder how effective these testogel patches are; this last week has been a real roller coaster with regards to mood swings, felt very very low at times; it's almost as if I've regressed back to the middle of last year. Coming near to a mile stone birthday isn't helping either, I took my 30th/40th/50th 's in their stride but my 60th is fast approaching and I don't feel good about it at all. Have a check up with my general consultant on the 13th Sept so hopeful she will have access to May's test level results ....

This is the context for this morning's session, felt tired and creaky throughout, even after a good night's sleep. The squats need condensing, ... might swop them out for leg raises next time.

Back to upper body tomorrow morning..

It looks like a decent day ahead, so hoping to get out into the garden once the ground dries off a bit, the battery for the hedge clipper is on charge, so am hoping I'll be able to complete the trim I started the week before my holiday to Prague!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 26th August*
> 
> *The Lower Body -1*
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear your not feeling that good mate, hopefully your GP can up your dose or do something else that will make you feel better.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 26th August*
> 
> *The Lower Body -1*
> 
> ...


 Not sure how effective the gels are to be honest, when was the last time you checked your blood levels? Then again, it seems like you're putting too much emphasis on a silly number - 60 - which is the new 40 theses days 

Relax, you'll go to bed one night at 59 and wake up the next morning at 60 and nothing will be different. Enjoy your vacation mate, it's all good.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Not sure how effective the gels are to be honest, when was the last time you checked your blood levels? Then again, it seems like you're putting too much emphasis on a silly number - 60 - which is the new 40 theses days
> 
> Relax, you'll go to bed one night at 59 and wake up the next morning at 60 and nothing will be different. Enjoy your vacation mate, it's all good.


 Should have been off the Gels by now and on to injections, but I've heard nothing from the Hospital, other than there is a ticket on the system for me to go back to see them. Anyway I'm seeing my usual Doctor in September and she should have access to my most recent results, and we will take it from there. It might be that because my test levels were so low when I began testogel, one sachet a day wasn't enough.

You are right about 60 just being a number, but it doesn't stop negative thoughts coming into my mind at times!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 27th August*

*The Upper Body Workout-2*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press (DB) *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips:*- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- In a much better place this morning, even though the day is overcast and rather warm for so early in the morning. Funny thing despite the lightness of yesterday's workout, I knew I had exercised legs when I got up!. Next time will go a little heavier on Bench. Adjusted the weights on the shoulder press and these were better today. Added a 10kg plate to the dips which was a balancing act... second set of lats a bit awry.

Next session will be Tuesday.

Managed to get a fair bit done in the garden yesterday ... though a trip to the garden centre for a couple of "gap fillers" resulted in a raid on their reduced section, and I came back with rather more plants than was intended !

Later today friends are taking me to an open day at the Samye Ling Buddhist Monastery which is just down the road from us, should be interesting ...

Hope everyone has a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 29th August*

*The Lower Body Workout -2*

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 15

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes*:- Even though the weather has turned a lot cooler overnight with the rain I still got into a sweat this morning, Upped the incline Press and box squats by 5kg per set. Ran out of steam on the calf raises. I keep the crunches fixed reps but try to complete them as quickly as possible, the ordinary crunches were quite decent today.

Best part of Sunday's visit to the Samye Ling Buddhist centre was a walk by the river Esk, the centre was very interesting, but smells and bells and lots of gilded statues of Buddha aren't really my thing, must be my Chapel cum Scots Presbyterian background, but I like my spiritual places unadorned !

Yesterday after work tidied up the garage ... there is a pile of stuff to go to the tip at some stage. Today, being the last 'fine' day forecast for a while, will be spent gardening, and the cats are going for their annual MOT this afternoon...

Next session will probably be Saturday ...

Hope you all have a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 2nd September*

*Upper Body Workout - 3*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher curls*;- [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips:*- [email protected]

*Lat raises*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Started off a lovely sunny morning here though it's clouding over a little now, and there is an Autumnal feel in the air. Upped the bench by 5kg and the preachers by 2,5 on the second set. Second set of the lat raises went awry slightly.

Lower session tomorrow

Today will be spent gardening once the temperatures warm up a little more. One of my cats is at the vets having her kidneys flushed in an attempt to stabilize her kidney function ... if it is successful she will have to move on to medication and a special diet... personally I am not expecting a positive outcome, but felt she ought to be given the chance... my vet will be doing blood tests this morning so I should know later today whether it is going to be worthwhile continuing treatment.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 3rd September*

*Lower Body Workout - 3*

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Lat pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes:*- Faith is home with special dietary food and tablets I have to get into her somehow on a daily basis... She will be re-assessed in two weeks and a decision as to her future care taken at that point.

Slept in a litttle this morning and woke up with tendonitis in my right hand- no idea where that came from, and the backs of my legs aching from yesterday's bent over rows... which just goes to show it's the way you lift rather than the weight being lifted ... or perhaps I am just getting elderly lol. Anyway manipulation eased the tendonitis.

Inclines were a little lower than last time, but upped the weight on the pull downs a smidgen, and condensed the weights on the Squats, starting from a much higher weight but keeping to the 95kg last set. Just about managed the usual target of 100 reps on calf raises but it was touch and go.

Had a lovely sunny autumnal day yesterday and managed to get a few bits sorted in the garden between lazing in the summerhouse... Today it is due to rain and can't decide whether to go out or to do some tidying up....

Next session will be Tuesday morning ...

Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Just had a quick skim through, your doing well for sixty :thumbup1:

just something I've noticed though, for the last few workouts your bench has been at 65kg for a few pages and only started at 50 or 55, why not push it up to 67.5 for the top set and do a few less reps, then when you get to 8 up it to 70, 65 must be relatively mundane for you by now, I'd rather push that way than close up previous sets if you follow me, I bet if you tracked them the other lifts are similar, better yourself and you will see benefits! Keep going though, that's just something I picked up on, my bench started at 67.5kg on 19th June for 2x10, I hit 1x7 at 80 on weds plus 10,8 at 70kg straight after, then pushed 1x10 at 80 on Friday and then 2 sets of amrap at 70 straight after at 7 and 9... have faith! I've never benched 80kg before weds! Target is 3x10 100kg by xmas

strong isn't a bad app for tracking workouts if you want something more technological... it calculates warmups leading to sets aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Next session will be Tuesday morning ...
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday


 Morning Gershwin. It's Tuesday morning, come on...up and at those weights! :lol:

poor puss cat, sounds like she's having a rough time. Give her an ear ruffle from me please.

Gresh.....how do lat pulldowns and incline bench class as lower body? Is it lower back or mid back or something, that's got me a bit confuddled.

Hummmm......is there something wrong that I'm currently lying in bed propped on my cushions benching another cushion trying to work it out? could google but this is more fun.

Take care you. X


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Gershwin. It's Tuesday morning, come on...up and at those weights! :lol:
> 
> poor puss cat, sounds like she's having a rough time. Give her an ear ruffle from me please.
> 
> ...


 Mental as ever flubs  love it


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

superdrol said:


> Mental as ever [Redacted]  love it



View attachment 134092


:lol: :lol: ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Gershwin. It's Tuesday morning, come on...up and at those weights! :lol:
> 
> poor puss cat, sounds like she's having a rough time. Give her an ear ruffle from me please.
> 
> ...


 I dunno, it's what the routine says , like this morning, I did a couple of sets of Squats as part of the Upper Body day....

Cat is doing ok though I'm having mega problems with the tablets she is supposed to be taking .... am going to have to resort to crushing them up and mixing with fish/chicken paste... B) Trouble with animals you can't tell them if they don't swallow the tablets it'll be curtains in a couple of weeks ... :huh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 5th September*

*Upper Body Routine -4*

*Squats (*just for* @Flubs  )* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips:*- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- What a miserable wet morning here, I think it has rained all night, Kept the weights constant from last time although upped the first set of preachers by 2.5kg. Squats were decent, bench felt a bit creaky to start with.

Shopping to do (including the fish paste for cat bribery ) then continue to tidy up ready for this coming Sunday's open house ... Gave the conservatory a good going over yesterday , and it will be the lounge's turn today.

Next session is likely to be Saturday morning ...

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 5th September*
> 
> *Upper Body Routine -4*
> 
> ...


 Squats....chortle chortle....not laughing at you my dearest Gershwin.....just thinking I often go to the gym to do one thing and crawl out 45 mins lTer having done anything but that one thing! Hehe....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 9th September*

*Lower Body Workout - 4*

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x95

*Romanian Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected],6

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected]

*Crunches:-* 1x15

*Bicycle Crunches:-* 1x30

*Notes:- *Well I must be doing something right; after Saturday's session I went over to a mate's house to help him shift an old cast iron bath from his back garden round the side of the house and into the skip... It was he , in his mid forties , who asked to stop for a rest first... by the time we got it into the skip he looked a bit whacked whereas I was still full of beans ... not bad for 60! 

We then went for a two hour coffee and chat at Costa which put the rest of my day out of kilter and I ended up still baking cakes for Sunday's open house at 9pm ... hence there was no gym on Sunday morning as I had to tidy up and clean through before people started to arrive at midday!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 12th September*

*Upper Body Workout - Session 5*

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preachers* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips*:[email protected]

*Lat Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- The open house went really well; everyone seemed to enjoy themselves, and my home baking went down very well indeed!

Am doing extra hours this week to cover a co-worker's leave, which is a bit of a pain, but the worst day is over and done with.

Went to a classical solo violin concert held at Allerton House Peace Sanctuary last night, so lovely to hear live music, so very different to hearing music on the radio, which can sound two dimensional, even in stereo.

Today is washing (it was sunny when I first got up but is clouding over now :huh: ) also going to get an application for for a "Scottish Entitlement Card" ... ie bus pass ! and concessionary card...may as well ! and if it stays dry then later this afternoon will get into the garden and bin the tomato plants, they have been hopeless this year ...

Next session will be Saturday morning .

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooooohhhhh....I bet that concert was beautiful. Lucky boy! and.....don't be surprised if you are fitter than some other chaps, you have been working out a while now, and of course you don't see the changes yourself. It's good to feel complimented about yourself. Take care you. Xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 16th September*

*Lower Body - Session 5*

*Incline Press:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:- * [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected]

*Crunches=*15

*Bicycle Crunches=*30

*Notes*:- An end to not the best of weeks; manically busy at work, and my plans for today fell apart, was going to go to Cumbria Pride with a group of mates but I've been having problems getting hold of Testogel and have now run out, there appears to be issues at the manufacturer. After running 'round all the local Chemists yesterday, Boots reckon they can get some in for this afternoon, if not then I shall have to get to see my GP asap next week.

Not a lot to say about this morning's session other than it hit the spot as it were.

Going to spend the day catching up with washing, ironing and tidying the garden

Next session will be tomorrow morning ...

Hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Ooooohhhhh....I bet that concert was beautiful. Lucky boy! and.....don't be surprised if you are fitter than some other chaps, you have been working out a while now, and of course you don't see the changes yourself. It's good to feel complimented about yourself. Take care you. Xx


 I actually came home and ordered a soundbar off Amazon to improve sound quality .... it's kind of worked, but no where near experiencing the sound from a live performance wash over you in what would have been a reception room of a small country house.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 17th September*

*Upper Body Workout - 6*

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips:*- [email protected]

*Lat Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Pleased to say Boots turned up trumps, and I now have a supply of Testim , the only difference to Testogel being this leaves a sticky residue on my skin (so was continually peeling the t'shirt off my shoulder this morning) whereas Testogel seems to evaporate completely just leaving a white film.

Managed to get into the garden yesterday morning and do some tidying up before rain stopped any further activity....

This morning's session again has no surprises... weighted dips felt a bit awkward

Off to visit a friend in Glasgow today ... walk by the river followed by dinner is the agenda 

Next session should be Tuesday

Hope you all enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 19th September *

*Lower Body Workout -6*

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns:*[email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 15

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes*:- It is supposed to be a dry day today with some sunshine, it's still dry but there is not much evidence of the sun, just hoping the rain stays away as I want to get in to the garden !. Sunday was a revelation in that if I wear my contacts I can see 3D TV!, despite having been told otherwise by the Optician...

This morning's session was workmanlike, got the heart pumping and the legs working

Next sessions will be Sat/Sun

Off food shopping and then to the Garden centre, what's the betting the latter doesn't have the plants I want for the winter planter I want to do


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 23rd September*

*Upper Body -7*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips:*- [email protected]

*Lat Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Have decided to do 10 of these upper/lower sessions. The remaining three sessions will take me through next week, after which I am on holiday in France for a week, and then through a busy couple of weeks at work when I'll be covering co-worker's holidays (again). In October I'll decide what to do next , the overall aim is to maintain fitness and strength and a healthy lifestyle.

Next session will be tomorrow morning.

Today is a declutter day, followed by an early evening do for LGBT Plus that really I am not very interested in, but feel obliged to attend... at least it's an early finish!

Rather damp and over cast here, supposed to stay dry, but am not chancing putting my washing out!

Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 24th September*

*The Lower Body Workout- 7*

*Incline Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Crunches:-* 15

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:*- Quick session , messed up on the Squat weights ... so they were lighter than usual.

Had a decent afternoon at the LGBT event ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 26th September*

*Upper Body Workout -8*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x62.5

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicep Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips*:- [email protected]

*Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Very late getting going this morning, long lay in after spending a lovely afternoon yesterday in Glasgow with a friend.

Looks like rain here and the late start means I'm behind with today's tasks, so a busy afternoon ahead!

Next session will be Saturday and then I am in France for a week Yeeey!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bonjour dear Gershwin,

Bon voyage et average vows un wonderful semaine.

i....I.....uuummm....think? :lol:

big hugs to you, enjoy France. X

okay, okay, wonderful may not have been a French word but if you say it quickly it kinda sounds a bit? No? Hurrr hurrr...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 30th September*

*Lower Body Workout - 8*

*Incline Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide grip lats Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected] (I think..)

*Crunches*:- 15

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:- *If I had been more inclined, I would have done some of the holiday prep yesterday afternoon after work, but other than doing some washing and downloading a couple of novels to my tablet, spent most of the afternoon lazing in the conservatory dozing over the crossword ... so now today I shall be running around like the proverbial fly trying to get everything sorted!

Anyway the gym has been ticked of the 'todo' for today and was a decent session,I may have lost count with the calf raises, but at least I didn't muck up the squat weights this time.

Next session is scheduled for Tuesday 10th October!

Flying from Edinburgh to Beziers tomorrow lunchtime which means a prompt start in the morning from here!. But the weather forecast is good for next week so am looking forward to the R&R

Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Bonjour dear Gershwin,
> 
> Bon voyage et average vows un wonderful semaine.
> 
> ...


 Merci beaucoup madam !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 10th October*

*Upper Body - 9*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicep Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- 2x12

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- First workout after my holiday; had a lovely time not doing very much, weather was in the early to mid twenties which is just right for me.

Eased myself back in gently, went a little lower on the bench and dips.

Next session will be Saturday.

Heaps of washing done already this morning and out on the line. Need to do some baking and some stuff for the LGBT Board meeting next week. Might even do a bit of tidying in the garden whilst the weather is fine, but overall a nice lazy day is planned


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wellllcome hoooooooome, we..eee...eeelcome,

come on in, and close the dooooooooorrrrrr

youve beeen gawwwwwwwn, tooooo loooonnng,

come right in, and close the dooor.

da di da da di da daaaaaa...

Bonjour mon ami  hope you had a lovely time. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Wellllcome hoooooooome, we..eee...eeelcome,
> 
> come on in, and close the dooooooooorrrrrr
> 
> ...


 I did indeed Flubbles, I did indeed !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 14th October*

*The Lower Body Workout - 9*

*Incline Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide grip lat pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *[email protected]

*Crunches*:- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes*:- Middle of October already !. It's very mild this morning though looks like we are going to get some rain.

Workmanlike session this morning.

Final upper/lower session with this routine will start tomorrow and finish on Tuesday; then I need to get my thinking cap on for a new one. Planning to start that next Saturday.

Not huge plans this weekend, a friend was going to visit from Glasgow but he's gone done with a heavy cold. Next week is going to be hectic so am going to take things easy !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 15th October*

*Upper Body Workout - 10*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Row:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Shoulder Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- 2x12

*Lat Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *This morning was supposed to be clear and sunny, not blustery grey skies. At least it's not raining yet...

Last Upper body session for this routine... final lower body will be Tuesday . Have one or two ideas going through my mind for what to do next; hopefully I'll have time in the week to sit down and think them through.

Both my co-workers are on holiday this coming week so I am on my own; it's going to be a busy week !

Another chilled day ahead... putting a few bits on Ebay; might watch a DVD, and do a bit of baking

Hope you are all having a good Sunday


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm baking later too Gresh...coconut and lemon cup cakes, and a turkey meatloaf for the weeks lunches. I tuna' d myself to death last week so having a change. Turkey mince, egg, chilli, ginger and whTever else I can find in the fridge. Take care you...xxx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gresh, hope all is well with you. I took a day off work today and made bread, wahayeeeeeeeee.....trained first thing then got in the kitchen. Made soup to go with the bread too.

1 French baguette....in honour of your trip to France.

1 Italian traditional ciabatta with Rosemary seasalt and garlic. Thought BB would like that.

1 walnut artisan loaf. This is one for Mingster.

haha.....and for me? I made some flatbreads, but they are still in the oven so not in the piccie.

x

View attachment 146468


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh, hope all is well with you. I took a day off work today and made bread, wahayeeeeeeeee.....trained first thing then got in the kitchen. Made soup to go with the bread too.
> 
> 1 French baguette....in honour of your trip to France.
> 
> ...


 :drool:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh, hope all is well with you. I took a day off work today and made bread, wahayeeeeeeeee.....trained first thing then got in the kitchen. Made soup to go with the bread too.
> 
> 1 French baguette....in honour of your trip to France.
> 
> ...


 OMG .... bread making is one thing I am very hit or miss at .... these look lovely ... :drool:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 21st October*

*Lower Body Workout - 10*

*Incline Bench* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Box Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Crunches:*-15

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:- *Well Tuesday never happened, went into work for a couple of hours and never got my mojo back afterwards; and the rest of the week was equally as busy... thankfully everything is back to normal for a few weeks.

Despite a draining week this last session went very well, I had quite a bit of energy this morning .

However missing Tuesday has mucked plans up a little as I've not really thought about a new routine. So I've decided to work something out tomorrow morning with the aim of starting on Tuesday.

Otherwise today am going to do some baking ... a pumpkin loaf, parcel up some bits and pieces being sold on Ebay, do a bit of shopping, then am out to dinner tonight, and out to lunch tomorrow 

Hope everyone has a good weekend , weather doesn't look too good!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 24th October*

*Senior's Workout Log*

*Week 1 - Day 1*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Good mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdown*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB o/head Press*:- [email protected] [email protected].8

*Notes*:- So this is the first day of the new routine. I googled senior weight training / weight training for the over 60's and quite a bit of info came back. Most seemed to focus on strength training /cardio, with the aim to maintain fitness rather than increase muscle etc, and this I suppose is the direction I have been subconsiously moving in recently anyway. This routine I picked up from my favourite source for weight training stuff; www.bodybuilding.com . The full plan comprises two strength based workouts per week and four cardio sessions. Given I still work four days, I think that covers the cardio element, though I might dust off the exercise bike.

Next session will be Saturday morning.

Another dreich day here ... washing is on, have some errands to do, and want to get more stuff onto eBay ....

Hope you are all having a good week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 24th October*
> 
> *Senior's Workout Log*
> 
> ...


 So what makes that a "Senior" workout?, 2 sets of 10 instead of 3 sets?

Come on mate, your as young as you feel.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> So what makes that a "Senior" workout?, 2 sets of 10 instead of 3 sets?
> 
> Come on mate, your as young as you feel.


 As young as the people we feel, so I'm 31 not 64


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> As young as the people we feel, so I'm 31 not 64


 Well that's just showing off!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well that's just showing off!


 Nah, age is just a number, some sessions in the gym make me think I'm in my 30's, most make me feel like I'm in my 40's ( 60 is the new 40 by the way), and some make me realize I'm too old for this sh1t! I just average them all out


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> Nah, age is just a number, some sessions in the gym make me think I'm in my 30's, most make me feel like I'm in my 40's ( 60 is the new 40 by the way), and some make me realize I'm too old for this sh1t! I just average them all out


 Fair enough mate, I know how you feel.

The way I read your last post I thought you where saying that your 64 but that your mrs/partner is 31. :blink:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fair enough mate, I know how you feel.
> 
> The way I read your last post I thought you where saying that your 64 but that your mrs/partner is 31. :blink:


 She is actually. I remarried 7 years ago, a few years before retirement, there are 33 years between us, and we have two small girls, theyll be 4 and 6 in December. I'm now 64 and she is 31.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> She is actually. I remarried 7 years ago, a few years before retirement, there are 33 years between us, and we have two small girls, theyll be 4 and 6 in December. I'm now 64 and she is 31.


 You lucky dog, I bet that keeps you young at heart :thumb


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You lucky dog, I bet that keeps you young at heart :thumb


 Yes, it does......and I get lots of cardio.....

From chasing the kids around, of course


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry for the hijack Ian.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry for the hijack Ian.


 X2.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

And here I am to also muck up your gaffe whilst you are away....hurrr hurrrr...

take this! How cute is he right? I saw him at a farmers fair last year, what a porker, lol....I'm feeling a bit porky myself at the moment. Cutting back in order to drop some blub.

View attachment 146584


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> She is actually. I remarried 7 years ago, a few years before retirement, there are 33 years between us, and we have two small girls, theyll be 4 and 6 in December. I'm now 64 and she is 31.


 Age...numbers...pft.....if you are happy, she is happy and the girls are loved and well cared for, who cares about numbers....life is shorter than we think. I have a friend who married her husband when he was 44 and she was 19. They are still together and have that "thing"....contentment, companionship, not so much sex these days but a very special couple.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Ian..... :whistling: :thumb  hug?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> So what makes that a "Senior" workout?, 2 sets of 10 instead of 3 sets?
> 
> Come on mate, your as young as you feel.


 I've had to give in a little BB ... I definitely have lower energy reserves and it takes longer to recover from any sort of intense physical activity. I've had an underlying chronic condition now for 12 years, a side effect being the issues with low, or rather next to none, testosterone counts that surfaced last year and which still have knock on effects despite being on TRT. I have to pace myself more carefully. Also I am quite active, not only at work but also socially, involved with the LGBT charity, and I'm looking to do more charity work, and with friends;so tomorrow for example I am going out walking.

I also think working four days a week doesn't help, despite the core hours are only three a day, and it's supposed to be glorified shelf filling, it can be quite wearing... so I'm starting to look for something that is just a straight 2-3 days a week and is less physical; although I do enjoy the team I work with so that would be a wrench.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Nah, age is just a number, some sessions in the gym make me think I'm in my 30's, most make me feel like I'm in my 40's ( 60 is the new 40 by the way), and some make me realize I'm too old for this sh1t! I just average them all out


 Yes and no! mentally and spiritually I'm still an eighteen year old, but physically we do age, and although a lot of it is pyschological there are things we could do in our thirties that we can't do to the same intensity in our 50's and 60's, that doesn't mean we shouldn't keep on doing them, but we have to adapt...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Yes, it does......and I get lots of cardio.....
> 
> *From chasing the kids around, of course *


 Why what else would it be ? :rolleye: :rockon: :thumb :innocent:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Sorreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Ian..... :whistling: :thumb  hug?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 28th October*

*SENIOR's Workout Log - Day 2*

*Pushups:- *2x15

*Lat Pull downs*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 2x15

*Crunches*:- 2x12

*Seated Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *This was an interesting session. First time I've done Pushups for a very long time and I remember the time I couldn't do 10 reps , and this morning I bashed out 2 sets of 15 without thinking. The Leg Press weights ca be upped, and the incline bench was a struggle on the second set. The rows were odd in that the second set was heavy but the first set felt light.

Next session will be on Tuesday.

So other than tomorrow's walk, the highlight of my weekend is the delivery of a new fridge freezer sometime today, we had a double discount week at work so I saved £130 on the price....  I've bought a Swan retro design in pale green, it's frost free and has an A++ rating ... it is very sad but I'm rather excited....

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> I've had to give in a little BB ... I definitely have lower energy reserves and it takes longer to recover from any sort of intense physical activity. I've had an underlying chronic condition now for 12 years, a side effect being the issues with low, or rather next to none, testosterone counts that surfaced last year and which still have knock on effects despite being on TRT. I have to pace myself more carefully. Also I am quite active, not only at work but also socially, involved with the LGBT charity, and I'm looking to do more charity work, and with friends;so tomorrow for example I am going out walking.
> 
> I also think working four days a week doesn't help, despite the core hours are only three a day, and it's supposed to be glorified shelf filling, it can be quite wearing... so I'm starting to look for something that is just a straight 2-3 days a week and is less physical; although I do enjoy the team I work with so that would be a wrench.


 I remember you saying you were on the gel for a while, is that still the trt form they have you on? Doctors won't even prescribe that over here, feeling it's less effective than the shots. I am on trt (test cyp) prescribed by my doc, but take a lot more than the 200mgs every two weeks that writes it for. On trt levels I felt just "okay" on larger doses, given at twice per week, I feel great, lots of energy, good strength in the gym, high libido, good appetite, the works. Maybe you need to up the dose?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> I've had to give in a little BB ... I definitely have lower energy reserves and it takes longer to recover from any sort of intense physical activity. I've had an underlying chronic condition now for 12 years, a side effect being the issues with low, or rather next to none, testosterone counts that surfaced last year and which still have knock on effects despite being on TRT. I have to pace myself more carefully. Also I am quite active, not only at work but also socially, involved with the LGBT charity, and I'm looking to do more charity work, and with friends;so tomorrow for example I am going out walking.
> 
> I also think working four days a week doesn't help, despite the core hours are only three a day, and it's supposed to be glorified shelf filling, it can be quite wearing... so I'm starting to look for something that is just a straight 2-3 days a week and is less physical; although I do enjoy the team I work with so that would be a wrench.


 Mate we all have to work with and around our limitations. Granted yours are much more serious than my dodgy knee and shoulder but I do fully understand the need to accommodate how you feel in your workout. What I dislike (and it probably says more about me than anything) is the use of the word Senior.

15 years ago, when I first started to get interested in adding strength and muscle to my frame, I found Maximuscle, and along with the supplements I purchased a small book called Getting into shape the proven way.... science Publications by Zef Eisenberg The essential guide to achieving the body you deserve, for the princely sum of £2.50. ( I still have it)

It recommends a 3 day a week workout with 5 exercises two days a week and 6 exercises on the third workout day, 10 to 12 reps per set. It also suggests starting with one set of each exercise, moving to 2 sets after a few weeks and then on to 3 sets after 3 months or so with out changing weight or rep ranges and then progressing by adding 1lb or 1 rep.

So its a workout that has less exercises than your current routine, that suggests progression should be made by adding extra sets before adding extra weight or reps per set. It promises that training regularly this way will result in "broad shoulders, firm chest, tight rounded buttocks, firm strong legs, strong arms and defined abs" all this in a book with big strong dudes in black vests working out on the cover.

IMO there is nothing "senior" about what your doing mate, your just modifying your workout fit your current abilities whilst you work to improve yourself and be the best you that you can be.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> I remember you saying you were on the gel for a while, is that still the trt form they have you on? Doctors won't even prescribe that over here, feeling it's less effective than the shots. I am on trt (test cyp) prescribed by my doc, but take a lot more than the 200mgs every two weeks that writes it for. On trt levels I felt just "okay" on larger doses, given at twice per week, I feel great, lots of energy, good strength in the gym, high libido, good appetite, the works. Maybe you need to up the dose?


 I would be very tempted to look into supplementing once the Drs have done all they can/will do if I was you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> I remember you saying you were on the gel for a while, is that still the trt form they have you on? Doctors won't even prescribe that over here, feeling it's less effective than the shots. I am on trt (test cyp) prescribed by my doc, but take a lot more than the 200mgs every two weeks that writes it for. On trt levels I felt just "okay" on larger doses, given at twice per week, I feel great, lots of energy, good strength in the gym, high libido, good appetite, the works. Maybe you need to up the dose?


 Well this is the problem; I was only supposed to be on the gel for three months and then I would be given shots, however that should have happened six months ago, but despite having a 'ticket' to be called in again as an outpatient at our local hospital, have heard nothing despite chasing. Our local hospital is in a mess because it can't fill consultant vacancies, and it's services are really stretched as a result. The Nurse Practitioner who deals with the TRT issues splits his time between Dumfries and Glasgow, and I believe is only down here two days a week, whilst my GP can only repeat prescriptions and not prescribe from scratch. I was going to discuss it with the consultant who looks after me with regards the other issues I have, but she's been seconded to one of the Medical wards because of the aforesaid consultant shortage and all I've seen recently are locums, very pleasant but all they do is tread water.

And now there is an issue getting hold of Testogel ... apparently there are problems with production... last time I eventually got Testim from Boots the Chemist ... I've just got another repeat prescription and if there are problems will go back to my GP.....

If you listen to the Scottish Govt. The NHS in Scotland is in far better shape than it's counterpart in England ; if that's the case God help south of the border!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate we all have to work with and around our limitations. Granted yours are much more serious than my dodgy knee and shoulder but I do fully understand the need to accommodate how you feel in your workout. What I dislike (and it probably says more about me than anything) is the use of the word Senior.
> 
> 15 years ago, when I first started to get interested in adding strength and muscle to my frame, I found Maximuscle, and along with the supplements I purchased a small book called* Getting into shape the proven way.... science Publications by Zef Eisenberg *The essential guide to achieving the body you deserve, for the princely sum of £2.50. ( I still have it)
> 
> ...


 I'll have a google for that, sounds interesting

Am also mulling over looking for a part time job that is for two-three full days rather than the 3hrs for four days I have now , I think in terms of training and fitting everything else in, it would be better.

I'm actually going to start volunteering again one afternoon a week at a charity shop in Annan where one of my former bosses is now the manager, so as to get my hand back in.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I would be very tempted to look into supplementing once the Drs have done all they can/will do if I was you


 I am tempted to be honest ... especially since my T levels haven't been checked since January ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 31st October*

*SENIOR's workout log* (just to wind up BB  )

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Shrugs*:- [email protected],8 [email protected]

*Preachers:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdown:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Overhead Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Made notes to up Good Mornings, Shrugs (which I did up today) 1st set of curls, and Leg Extensions.

All done and dusted in 30 minutes

Today's task is to start sorting out the pantry cupboard in the kitchen, at the moment it's fitted with very deep shelves where things get lost in the depths so these are being taken out , cut down, then put back with the addition of various types of stacking unit that I've ordered online. Hopefully the result will be a lot tidier and make it easier to locate stuff....

Next session will be Saturday morning.

Hope everyone i shaving a good week !


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Well this is the problem; I was only supposed to be on the gel for three months and then I would be given shots, however that should have happened six months ago, but despite having a 'ticket' to be called in again as an outpatient at our local hospital, have heard nothing despite chasing. Our local hospital is in a mess because it can't fill consultant vacancies, and it's services are really stretched as a result. The Nurse Practitioner who deals with the TRT issues splits his time between Dumfries and Glasgow, and I believe is only down here two days a week, whilst my GP can only repeat prescriptions and not prescribe from scratch. I was going to discuss it with the consultant who looks after me with regards the other issues I have, but she's been seconded to one of the Medical wards because of the aforesaid consultant shortage and all I've seen recently are locums, very pleasant but all they do is tread water.
> 
> And now there is an issue getting hold of Testogel ... apparently there are problems with production... last time I eventually got Testim from Boots the Chemist ... I've just got another repeat prescription and if there are problems will go back to my GP.....
> 
> If you listen to the Scottish Govt. The NHS in Scotland is in far better shape than it's counterpart in England ; if that's the case God help south of the border!


 I wasn't nervous at all about in n creasing the doses, I did my research, was already doing the shots, so I just basically doubled up to begin with taking two hundred mgs a week instead of every two weeks. I am now on more than that and have found my sweet spot. If they can't help you, I say help yourself and do what almost everyone else on here does, and self prescribe. Start out sensible and raise the dose based on how you feel. No point in suffering from low t symptoms when the solution is available, albeit non-doctor prescribed.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 4th November*

*Senior's Workout Log*

*Day 2*

*Pushups*:- 2x15

*Lat Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:-* 1x30

*Crunches:-* 2x10

*Seated Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Despite an early morning cuppa (just after the postman appeared at 7am with some parcels) and then an extra strong coffee before the workout I still don't feel completely awake , and a busy day ahead, going to Annan to hand in the Volunteer application form and sort out a few dates; I'm thinking Monday afternoons and the odd Saturday, then this afternoon taking a friend down to visit a garden centre near Penrith (his partner is at a reptile show, so he's at a loose end lol), I seem to be in demand because other friends wanted me to join them on a walk and then a visit to a farm shop ... Tomorrow I'm hoping to get the pantry finished ...

Anyway was a bit creaky with the pushups, upped the weight on the leg pressed and downed it on the bench.

Next session will be Tuesday morning.

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 4th November*
> 
> *Señor's Workout Log*
> 
> *Day 2*


 hola , he corregido esto por ti.

:lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hola , he corregido esto por ti.
> 
> :lol:


 Hola! Ummm...urrrrrr....ahem...wut wut wut?

where is our Sen'or Greshia when you want him.... 

Hey Gresh, you are a busy boy these days.....I thought you were going to take it easy for a while? Lol.....have a lovely weekend Gresh..hugs to ya..xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 7th November*

*Señor's Workout Log*

*Week 3 - Day One*

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shrugs:*-- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdown:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Overhead Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Had a lovely time at Larch Cottage Nurseries outside Penrith... fantastic place for plants and coffee and cake 

This was the view from the cafe...









Then finished off the Pantry on Saturday evening and on Sunday, and after 7 years I can actually see properly what's in it. Yesterday afternoon was spent volunteering at the Sue Ryder shop in Annan; surprised how much I missed charity retail ...

Anyway this morning's workout - Changed to box squats and will up those next time. Upped the Good Mornings, shrugs, 1st set of curls and the leg extensions.

Next session will be on Saturday

Busy day today, shopping, getting stuff on to Ebay, I'm having a massive clear out of cr&p , er I mean stuff I don't use, which has transmorphed into changing some of the furnishings etc... and has resulted in never ending visits by Hermes to collect parcels or trips to the Post Office; still at least I can print the postage labels at home!

Hope you are all having a good week


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 7th November*
> 
> *Señor's Workout Log*
> 
> ...


 Glad to see you're sounding a bit more upbeat mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Friday 10th November*

*Señor's Workout Log*

*Week Three - Day 2*

*Pushups*:- 2x15

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 1x30

*Crunches*:- 2x12

*Seated Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Day off today, though will be busy with voluntary work this afternoon and trying to tidy up this morning, have changed my spare bedroom into a dining room, and it's surprising the sh1t that surfaced when I started to clear the room!. The spare 'bed' will become a blow up mattress in the loft room, which is going to have further work done, including relocating the access, my handyman is coming over this weekend to be shown what needs to be done; all I've told him is the work has his name written all over it, so the poor man has no idea what's involved yet  .

Anyway today's session, upped seated rows. all else kept the same. Made a note to up the lat pulldowns a little.

Next session starts either Sunday or Tuesday...

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gershwin, your house is going to look uber lovely and I already luv your garden. Have a lovely weekend yourself. Xx. I've got a cold and not feeling too great...but....better to have one now than next month.

take care you. Xxx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gershwin, your house is going to look uber lovely and I already luv your garden. Have a lovely weekend yourself. Xx. I've got a cold and not feeling too great...but....better to have one now than next month.
> 
> take care you. Xxx


 Take care you! wrap up well and have lots of hot toddies 

Hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 12th November*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log * 

*Week Three - Day One*

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shrugs:*[email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdown:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Overhead Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Lovely sunny morning here but frosty, Handyman coming over later to realise what he's let himself in for! and I shall spend the day baking and also getting more stuff on ebay ... it's a slow old process but stuff is selling ...

This morning's session went well, upped squats and shrugs, made a note to use the ez bar for shrugs in future, means I can go heavier.

Next session will be Tuesday.

Hope everyone has a good Sunday


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like that avi piccie of you Gresh......'ansome chap ain't ya....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I like that avi piccie of you Gresh......'ansome chap ain't ya....x


 Thank you Flubbles xxx

In the right light (preferably dimmed lol) but not doing too badly for 60...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 14th November*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Three - Day Two*

*Pushups*:- 2x15

*Lat Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:* [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:-* 30

Crunches:- 20

*Seated Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Remember last year I had my loft converted into a "floored space with natural light" (ie two veluxe's were put in, walls plaster boarded and plastered etc ) well the task for my handyman is to replace the loft ladder with a proper staircase and to extend the 'usable' area, on Sunday as we discussed what needed done his face got brighter and brighter, it appears he has done 21 loft conversions in his time ... only 6 of which complied with building regs (my changes will not) so after a discussion of the options , I am looking forward to creating a master bedroom with en-suite bathroom and dressing area...  The head height is restricted because although the ceiling goes right to the apex I have crossbeams that have to be 6ft from the floor, but as I'm 5' 7" it don't bother me, any tall 'guests' will just have to stoop  , ... Work starts in January.

Now even busier trying to clear the [email protected]

So this morning's workout... Pushups were great. added weight to the lat pulldowns, rather liking lunges at the moment , have changed the postion in the gym where I do them and am using the mat which is softer on my knees when they touch the floor. Crunches were not well done, I need to look at form. Made a note to up the rows and leg press.

Today have a tip trip to do, shopping, waiting for a redelivery, get more stuff on ebay, I really ought to do some housework ... busy busy

Next session scheduled for Saturday


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blimmin' 'eck Gresh, you are cracking on with the house plans. I guess any ...cough...sorta short and chubby guests wouldn't have to stoop...... :whistling:   .......

Hurrrr hurrrr....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Blimmin' 'eck Gresh, you are cracking on with the house plans. I guess any ...cough...sorta short and chubby guests wouldn't have to stoop...... :whistling:   .......
> 
> Hurrrr hurrrr....


 Of course not!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 18th November*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Four - Day One*

*Box Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:[email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs:-* [email protected] [email protected] (plus bar)

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench *:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*O'head Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Upped squats, changed to the ez bar for shrugs and have made a note to up weight next time. Also made a note to up bench slightly.

At last! I have the follow up appointment regards TRT on 13th Dec (well at least it's with Urology, so I'm assuming that's the case!) only 6 months after it should have been!... Hopefully I'll be put on injections so wont have to worry about testogel/testim prescriptions and availability anymore.

Next session will be Tuesday, though I have to pop into work for a short time.

Decent day here so far, which will be spent tidying up, shopping, and cooking ....

Hope you all have a decent weekend


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 18th November*
> 
> *Señor's Senior Workout Log *
> 
> ...


 Decent ? Just decent ? I hope you have a freakin ' blasting one !!

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Decent ? Just decent ? I hope you have a freakin ' blasting one !!
> 
> x


 I think my 'blasting' weekends are long gone lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 26th November*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Four - Day Two*

*Pushups:- *2x15

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Crunches:*- 15 , 10

*Seated rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Ah well life got in the way a bit last week, my co-worker was off sick on Monday and I ended up going in to work for rather longer on Tuesday than I anticipated, plus having to work extra hours for Christmas left me feeling knackered by Thursday afternoon. Then yesterday morning I joined friends for a walk followed by lunch ... Christmas pannini, salted caramel flapjack, and a 'treat' hot chocolate with marshmallows and cream ... kind of undid the benefits of the walk lol.

Anyway reasonable session this morning, I always know how well it's going to go by the pushups, and today's were a bit creaky! However upped leg press by 10kg on the first set and 5 on the second. Ordinary crunches still not good.

I have this coming week off so intend to catch up with sessions on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday mornings. Already have quite a list if stuff 'todo' otherwise, including decorating the new dining room which once was the spare room.

Off to the Freedom Cafe at lunch tine but before then really ought to re-introduce the hoover to the floors!

Hope every has a good Sunday ... cold but sunny(ish) here


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bright and sunny here this morning 

Just fitting the last couple of cabinets into the kitchen, then we can make space in the dining room to begin laying floorboards next week.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done on the added leg press weight Gresh... :thumb I'm weaning myself off leg press now as my knee's are hurting a bit now when I do that. I'm doing more reverse lunges and split leg stuff. Just started doing curtesy lunge drop thing? Doh! Not sure of the real term. They don't half hurt my bum afterwards!! But dammit, my bum needs all the help it can get so gotta be done methinks.... :lol:

cant wait to see what you do with your dining room. What colours are you going for? Blues and greys? I think that's what you did in your other room?....gulp.....I think.....gulp....hope I remembered that correctly or I'm in twubble!....take care this week Gresh. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well done on the added leg press weight Gresh... :thumb I'm weaning myself off leg press now as my knee's are hurting a bit now when I do that. I'm doing more reverse lunges and split leg stuff. Just started doing curtesy lunge drop thing? Doh! Not sure of the real term. They don't half hurt my bum afterwards!! But dammit, my bum needs all the help it can get so gotta be done methinks.... :lol:
> 
> cant wait to see what you do with your dining room. What colours are you going for? Blues and greys? I think that's what you did in your other room?....gulp.....I think.....gulp....hope I remembered that correctly or I'm in twubble!....take care this week Gresh. X


 Yes the lounge is duck egg blue , the dining room is going to be pale apple courtesy of Laura Ashley paints ... the darker shade of apple green, which is the shade I preferred, would have been too much as it's a small room... At the moment the spare room is a grey/blue combo which looked fine as a spare bedroom but looked cold when the dining furniture was put in...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 28th November*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Five - Day One*

*Box Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Morning's *:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shrugs :*- [email protected] [email protected] plus ez bar

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Overhead Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- And a lovely sunny but baltic morning here ... Upped the shrugs and unintentionally downed bench; wondered why the first set was so easy, although form was perfect, which just shows you don't have to go heavy to hit the spot!

Starting the dining room today ... thankfully shouldn't be a big job as it's just emulsioning the walls ...

Next session will be Thursday

Hope everyone is having a good week !


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 28th November*
> 
> *Señor's Senior Workout Log *
> 
> ...


 Morning hun !!

Post pics of dining room when done !

( dont know why I'm curious? )

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thursday 30th November*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Five - Day Two*

*Pushups:-* 2x15

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 1x30

*Crunches*:- 1x15

*Seated Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*;- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Lovely sunny frosty morning here. Have made a note to up the rows and change ordinary crunches to something else. Upped second set of leg press by 5kg.

Really pleased with the soft apple colour in the dining room, feels warm and restful. Still got quite a lot to do, sorting out stuff, and getting it onto ebay whilst waiting for a few pieces of 'new' old furniture to arrive; apart from white goods and beds, I only buy second hand.

At some point to day I must do some LGBT board work..

Next session will be Friday ... Can't believe the week is going so quickly!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, I like the sound of the soft apple. very relaxing, and green is well known for giving the eyeballs a rest so great choice Gershwin. x Happy weekend you. xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 2nd December *

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Six - Day One*

*Box Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mormings*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected] plus bar

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Overhead Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Doh I meant next session Saturday not Friday! Can't believe where the week has gone!... Today is Chocolate Cake baking day and tomorrow I am meeting friends at lunchtime for a walk (where I've kind of promised to take some cake!) . In the meanwhile I also need to fit in getting more stuff onto Ebay, some more LGBT work and also packing up a few parcels of stuff I've sold.

As for this morning's session I've made a note to up the squats next time. I upped the Shrugs by 5kg and they felt alot better. Got the bench weight right this week. Triceps pushdown should have been pulldown but nver mind.

Next session will be Tuesday morning, which is not going to be a great day as I've made an appointment to take Faith to the vets; she has kidney and thyroid problems and is undoubtedly fading despite having diet food and tablets. However I have also registered with the local Canine Rescue, I now have the time to look after a dog, and also have friends who are happy to board the dog when I'm away; they already come in and look after the cats..

Hope everyone has a good weekend ... rather dreich here ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 5th December *

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Six - Day Two*

*Pushups:- *2x15

*Lat Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Crunches*:- 15

*Seated Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]6.8

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Bit of a sad day yesterday, Faith deteriorated further on Sunday so I called the vets yesterday and took her in, we agreed the only sensible option was to put her to sleep.

Anyway this morning's session was good, upped the rows and the leg press again.

Waiting for a delivery, then going to do some shopping. Next session will be on Saturday


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Greshie, you took the right decision my dear Ian. Puss is now out of pain and it's the best thing for her. You did your best and you gave her love and happiness whilst she was with you. Can't ask better than that. Take a hug from me... ((((((()))))))).

Thinking of you. x O


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 5th December *
> 
> *Señor's Senior Workout Log *
> 
> ...


 The hardest part about having pets is having to give them up. I had a ginger cat once - actually, he had me - I came home from work one day and he was sitting in my parking space, he moved slowly to let me park and when I walked into the house he followed me. He never left. He was old when he found me, and eventually he became completely blind. I remember seeing him under the dining table, sitting in frustration because he couldnt find his way out, every way he turned he would walk into a chair or table leg, turn another way, and same thing. Very, very sad. He was a tough guy too, who used to terrorize all the dogs in the neighborhood. We had some good years though, and letting him go was the hardest thing!

I feel for you Greshie.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear your sad news mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 9th December*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Seven - Da**y One*

*Box Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected] + bar

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdown*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*O'head Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Bright sunny Baltic morning, though we've had no snow! Upped the squats by 5kg and made a note to up the shrugs further.

Next session will be Tuesday.

Really running late today, I wanted to have a day in Glasgow which is now looking like an afternoon!... still at least it gives time for the frost to clear and the gritters get out onto the roads... train service from here is rubbish at weekends so I'm having to drive.

Hope everyone has a good weekend !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 12th December*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Seven - Da**y Two*

*Pushups:- *2x15

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Crunches:*- 15

*Seated Row*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Chest Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Another freezing, frosty morning here, although only -4, rather than the -8 we all woke up to yesterday. Put the fan heater on in the garage to take the chill off before starting. Decent enough session, kept everything the same as last week.

Next session will be saturday morning.

Today have some LGBT work to do, a parcel to be collected and then shopping. If there is time I will also put up a corner cupboard in my 'new' dining room.

Tomorrow is a big day, have that urology appointment in the afternoon at our spanking new hospital, where apparently there are already issues with car parking, because they did not provide enough spaces, which is stupid as the hospital is on the edge of town and the region it serves is largely rural. Anyway I shall be driving, and am hoping to come away an injection although nothing has been explicitly said in the letter.

Hope everyone is having a good week and keeping warm !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello dear Gershwin,

Hope all is well with you and you got your injection and all is ok for you. It's freezing where I am but the snow/ice has gone. Lot's of rain. Did you get your cupboard up? I've got a drink thing after work today which will be nice. I won't be going mad though as I have to get up early in the morning to be somewhere else so a couple of glasses of fizz and that will be that. oh! I may throw in a whiskey for the road....hurrr hurrr... I'm not driving by the way so won't be a drunk driver.

Take care you, happy Friday and anugg for xmas (((((())))) x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello dear Gershwin,
> 
> Hope all is well with you and you got your injection and all is ok for you. It's freezing where I am but the snow/ice has gone. Lot's of rain. Did you get your cupboard up? I've got a drink thing after work today which will be nice. I won't be going mad though as I have to get up early in the morning to be somewhere else so a couple of glasses of fizz and that will be that. oh! I may throw in a whiskey for the road....hurrr hurrr... I'm not driving by the way so won't be a drunk driver.
> 
> Take care you, happy Friday and anugg for xmas (((((())))) x


 Ddidn't get the injection, a letter is being sent to my GP and they will do it, this means of course I shall have to chase them in a week or so's time ... however at least they should be more responsive than the hospital, though I did get an apology for the length of time it took to have the follow up appointment. ... oh and like a great many others I had to park on a grass verge at the Hospital... there were cars all over the place and people going 'round and 'round trying to find somewhere to park... the issue has created a huge row locally.

Anyway hope you enjoyed your after work drinks, thankfully the nearest we got at my work was a free Christmas lunch, which wasn't very good tbh... next year I shall make excuses...

Very cold here too, very little snow .... but very frosty 

Cupboard is up on the wall too ! 

Hope you have a good weekend xx


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The nurse at my local GP's surgery does all my injections.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 16th December*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Eight - Da**y One*

*Box Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected]0

*DB Shrugs:*- [email protected] [email protected] plus Bar

*Preacher Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdown*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*O'head Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

Notes:- Beautifully cold sunny morning here, am joining friends shortly for a walk and then a visit to a 'farm' shop and cafe that sells local produce and health foods.

Upped the shrugs by 5kg, which felt better.

Next session will be Tuesday morning

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> The nurse at my local GP's surgery does all my injections.


 Yep that's what is going to happen here, I like my local GP surgery, and will be very straightforward once everything is set up!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 19th December*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Eight - Da**y Two*

*Pushups:-* 2x15

*Lat Pulldowns:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 2x15

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 1x30

*Seated Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Chest Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- An embarrassing senior moment this morning when trying to order a repeat prescription, got half way through giving my details and couldn't remember my house number, had to put the phone down and start again.... I was kind of multi-tasking at the time :rolleye:

Anyway a dreich day here, but mild, and the session wasn't too bad, Pushups went well, and the rest followed suit. upped the first set of leg press by 5kg.

Next 'week' will probably start on Sunday as I'm having to work the Saturday.

Quite a bit to get done today, I'm going to make a small Christmas cake and pudding (Mum used to do her's in September lol) as well as do a bit of shopping, thankfully all the cards are sent and presents dealt with. Mum's old fibre optic tree is up and I have another tree decoration that requires batteries and a few scented candles about the place.

I think Buffy misses Faith a little as she is a bit clingy when I'm around...

Anyway hope everyone's Christmas prep is going to plan


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Gershwin,

Sooooooooooo glad I read your post today as I need to order some new meds too!!! pheweeeeeee....thank you, im in trouble if I miss mine...have one of these..XX... poor Buffy, she needs some tlc bless her.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Gershwin,
> 
> Sooooooooooo glad I read your post today as I need to order some new meds too!!! pheweeeeeee....thank you, im in trouble if I miss mine...have one of these..XX... poor Buffy, she needs some tlc bless her.


 

Glad the Greshie reminder service was of use! xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 24th December*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Nine - Da**y One*

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shrugs:*- [email protected] [email protected] plus Bar

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdowns:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*O'head Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Good morning from a rather overcast and slightly gusty S W Scotland. Had a nice lay in this morning so started very late. Upped the shrugs by 5kg but got distracted before bench and ended up forgetting to add the 5kg plates to the bar ... it's a senior moment thing you youngsters wont understand (yet) But a good session

Have a small Christmas cake to ice, and am going to prep some of tomorrow's lunch; I'm out with friends in the morning and again in the evening but am dining alone; quite looking forward to it .... no Turkey, I loathe Turkey....

Next session will be Boxing day.

*Merry Christmas! xx*


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Ian, wishing you a wonderful Xmas and a happy new year. Biggest hugs over the t'internet to ya. Xxx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 26th December*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Nine - Da**y Two*

*Pushups:-* 2x15

*Lat Pulldowns:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:-* 2x15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 1x30

*Seated Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Lovely sunny morning unlike yesterday which was dreary all day, however had a pleasant day, though have discovered cooking a big meal for one person is equally as stressful as cooking for many, so metal note made for next year!.

Got home from my evening out at about midnight and very tired, so a late start this morning. However it was a good session even if the weights were not adjusted from last time.

Today is going to be a cleaning/tidying day ... Back to work tomorrow and a busy rest of the week ahead unfortunately ...

Next session will be Saturday ..

Hope everyone's Christmas celebrations are going well !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 30th December*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Ten - Da**y One*

*Box Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs:*- [email protected] [email protected] plus bar

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdowns:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*O'head Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- We had snow yesterday but it hasn't lasted, and now the forecast for Southern Scotland is storms over the New Year. I am off out to lunch today and for an evenng meal tomorrow. Am still in the middle of a huge clear out and de-clutter that is going to continue for several months into 2018.

This morning's session was better than anticipated. Upped the first set of box squats by 5kg, target is 100kg. Everything else was good too, even the o'head press which is always hit and miss.

Next session is due on New Year's day , quite when though is difficult to say, since I shall be driving the evening before I wont be drinking but it will be a late night for sure!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dearest Gershwin, wishing you you a wonderful 2018. I wish you everything you wish for yourself and a topping of love and happiness. O xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 1st January 2018*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Ten - Da**y Two*

*Pushups :- * 2x15

*Lat Pulldowns:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Seated Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Managed to crawl out of bed just after 9:30am this morning having got home at 2am; had a lovely evening but was rather tired by the end of it! Rather a lovely day here, sunny and not hugely cold.

Given the above the session wasn't too bad at all, though I faffed about between sets a little lol

Week 11 will begin on Saturday, and I ought to start thinking about a change of routine, although I've got quite a lot else on at the moment. I'm also having further work done to the bungalow starting sometime in January which might interrupt training a little .

Hopefully a shower will wake me up and then I need to start sorting stuff out and also organising my new diary. 2018 ! Eeek


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello g man hope you are well god this place has changed lol flubs and anyone else hello lol happy new year to everyone chris


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chris27 said:


> Hello g man hope you are well god this place has changed lol flubs and anyone else hello lol happy new year to everyone chris


 My Goodness! [IMG alt=":thumb:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=c190acace7427d7ac73ac8243a663372f94703b8c66552472665c9f9acfaaea7[/IMG] helloooo @chris27 long time no hear, how are you doing mucker ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 6th January 2018*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Eleven- Da**y One*

*Box Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected] plus Bar

*Preachers*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdown:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*O'head Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Another lovely sunny, but Baltic morning here, such a change after fog and mizzle yesterday. Off for walk after lunch followed by coffee and cake, have such a lot to do at home, and out again tomorrow morning for coffee and cake too! :huh: 

Reached 100kg on the box squats, which is my target.

Eveyrthing else went smoothly.

Am going to do 12 sessions of this routine in all, and then have a change. Training twice a week suits me at present so will be looking at different exercise mix ..

Next session will be Tuesday morning

Have a great weekend all of you!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumb well done, hitting your box squat target mate :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 9th January*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Eleven- Da**y Two*

*Pushups:- *2x15

*Lat Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 20

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Seated Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Red letter morning this morning as I go for my first Nibido shot, will be glad to see the back of the gel sachets. Have a very hectic schedule at the moment, am prepping for fur further work to the bungalow, which might disrupt my two day a week training routine, have got bored with putting stuff onto eBay and all the faff with postage etc so next week a local auction house (the biggest in S W Scotland) is coming in the value certain items for sale; having a clearout of 'stuff' and some of the excess furniture, then once it's all gone there is going to be a major redecoration , internal doors are going to be changed, kitchen revamped, the loft ladder moved to cupboards in the hall, and I am also going to scope converting the garage into a dining room (this will have major implications on how I train as most of the existing equipment will have to go). Then I also have LGBT stuff to do, and friends keep on forwarding job adverts ... and it goes on

Anyway this morrning's session was solid, upped the first set of rows , but they felt a little heavy hence the wafers added for the second set. Crunches were not good even though I did 20 reps.

Final session will start on Saturday.

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> this will have major implications on how I train


 Does this mean a commercial gym may be a possibility?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Does this mean a commercial gym may be a possibility?


 Yes, that's what came to my mind too.....hummmmm.......your gaffe is going to look beautiful by the time you've done....x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Does this mean a commercial gym may be a possibility?





Flubs said:


> Yes, that's what came to my mind too.....hummmmm.......your gaffe is going to look beautiful by the time you've done....x


 or build a log cabin in the garden and move your equipment into your very own, purpose built gym :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Does this mean a commercial gym may be a possibility?





Flubs said:


> Yes, that's what came to my mind too.....hummmmm.......your gaffe is going to look beautiful by the time you've done....x





BestBefore1989 said:


> or build a log cabin in the garden and move your equipment into your very own, purpose built gym :thumb


 Not sure about the log cabin idea although it is a possibility, commercial gym is definitely possible, or use some of the loft space as a gym, however that would require a change of equipment as I couldn't get the cage up there due to head height, weights would have to be lighter because of floor loading which then would then mean higher rep sets to achieve the same result. so for example 100kg box squats would be out of the question ... I have seen a couple of multi gyms that could just about fit headwise ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 13th January*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Twelve- Da**y One*

*Box Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs:*- [email protected] [email protected] plus bar

*Preachers:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Pushdown*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*O'head Press:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Sometime over the weekend I need to decide what I'm going to do next, perhaps with reference to the previous post I should try some lower weight high rep exercises and see how I get on. Relocating the loft access is giving me a headache as there are no simple solutions, I'd like to install a space saver staircase with a hook and bar system so it is not classed as fixed but space requirements are an issue. I've also contacted a couple of local companies regards the garage conversion; at least I know what I want to do to upgrade the internal doors and some work to the kitchen.

A s for this morning's workout, decent working session. After the Shrugs recalled a note to myself to up the weight a little, but nothing was written down so it didn't happen. Good morning's felt a little stiff.

Next session will be sometime on Tuesday.

Not huge amounts planned for this weekend , though have carpetright coming round this morning to measure the kitchen for a new floor. might also try to wash down the conservatory roof - the glass has taken on a green sheen lol

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ooh Something I forgot to mention! I had my first Nebido shot on Tuesday... took about a day to kick in, but I've noticed an increase in energy levels and motivation. The Nurse Practitioner at the Hospital said the gels weren't as good as the injections and I think he might be right. Just need to diarise the three monthly shots and also bloods ...


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

From looking at the last few workouts you have posted, some of your lifts are not progressing?

Bench press went up, but has dropped back down again, is there a reason for this, injury etc?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Ooh Something I forgot to mention! I had my first Nebido shot on Tuesday... took about a day to kick in, but I've noticed an increase in energy levels and motivation. The Nurse Practitioner at the Hospital said the gels weren't as good as the injections and I think he might be right. Just need to diarise the three monthly shots and also bloods ...


 :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Ooh Something I forgot to mention! I had my first Nebido shot on Tuesday... took about a day to kick in, but I've noticed an increase in energy levels and motivation. The Nurse Practitioner at the Hospital said the gels weren't as good as the injections and I think he might be right. Just need to diarise the three monthly shots and also bloods ...


 Wahoooooooooooo..........great news...have anugg.

View attachment 51066


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> From looking at the last few workouts you have posted, some of your lifts are not progressing?
> 
> Bench press went up, but has dropped back down again, is there a reason for this, injury etc?


 I've been static on most lifts for sometime, and nowhere near the still relatively modest weights I used to lift, partly I think due to a recent history of testosterone issues, I no longer produce any naturally, and it took a while for it to get sorted properly, and that had huge impact on energy levels etc which still haven't quite got back to where they were, although the first Nebido shot last week has really given me a boost over and beyond the testogel I'd been using for the past year or so.

Also my goals have changed as I've got older, at present it is a case of training to maintain bone and muscle density, strength, and to an extent flexibility. I lead a very active lifestyle, I work as a Merchandiser 12 hours a week at Tesco's doing books and entertainment and that can be a workout in itself lifting and humphing around boxes and trays of books etc, I do quite a lot of walking, yesterday I went on a 5mile walk with friends, and in the summer I garden. So training fits into all that, so yes I do like to up the weights, but it hasn't been the primary goal. Given the history of longevity in my family I could live another 30 years plus ( am now 60) so a priority is to remain agile and active.

However I very much admire those senior lifters who still compete and look really good, and train more intensively than I do. My thoughts are to keep the two days a week training sessions for the moment , to increase the sets but to keep them high rep/lowish weight, and that way I'll increase intensity.

The training program I've been following has come to an end now, so I'm going to have another google at senior weight training programs and see what comes up; there wasn't much last time I looked ..


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 21st January *

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Twelve- Da**y Two*

*Pushups:-* 2x15

*Lat Pulldown:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 15

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Seated Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg press:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Oh well Tuesday never happened for one reason and another and yesterday I was out walking with friends in the snow at Mabie Forest, which is a series of lovely woodland walks, it was a lovely sunny day, but cold. This morning was a good workout, got the heart pumping and form was good. Found the answer to the crunches; anchor my feet behind the back legs of the bench, it moves slightly as I do the reps but it works! Only took me 12 weeks plus to twig the idea lol

Nothing is going to happen before next Saturday as Tuesday I have to go into work, but at least it will give me time to look at a new training plan, still two days a week but I think extra sets higher reps but as I prattled above still keeping weights fairly static.

At the moment it is snowing, and once I've showered and dressed I shall be spending the day shifting furniture about and doing some cooking.

Have a good Sunday all!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 27th January*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week One- Day One* 

BB Bench Press:- Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

Pullups:- Circuit One=10 Circuit Two:- 12

Tricep Extensions:- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

Preachers:- Circuit One :- 15x25 Circuit Two:- 20x30

Leg Press:- Circuit One:- 15x50 Circuit Two:- 20x60

Calf Press:- Circuit One :- 20x23.6 Circuit Two:- 40x28.6

Leg Extensions:- Circuit One:- 15x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

Lying Curls:- Circuit One:- 12x20 Circuit Two:- 12x25

Leg Raises:- 18

Bicycles:- 20

*Notes:- *I wish we could insert tables, it would have made my life alot easier typing this lot out. So this is the new routine, which is erm circuit based lol , and is culled from bodybuilding.com, it was the only realistic alternative to the previous session that I could find aimed to senior lifters. My goal was to do three circuits in an hour, but after 45 mins called it a day. I think if my 'gym' was better organised, and also I wasn't having to negotiate 'round recently delivered kitchen worktops I could have achieved three circuits, but shifting the bench about to create space, loading weights etc all takes time!

The aim is to do between 10 and 20 reps per exercise. Triceps and Pullups were ropey. Made a note to up the leg extensions, leg press, and curls.

I can usually knock out 30 bicycle reps but really felt the effects of the leg raises.

Pissing down with rain here this morning; am going to pop into town to look for some 2nd hand furniture I can up-cycle for my spare bedroom and then do some LGBT work.

Not sure when the next session will be , as I have to go into work on Tuesday, so it's likely to be next Saturday ..

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 3rd February*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week One- Day Two (sort of)* 

BB Bench Press:- Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

Pullups:- Circuit One=15 Circuit Two:- 13

Tricep Extensions:- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

Ez Bar Curls:- Circuit One :- 18x20 + bar Circuit Two:- 12x25 + bar

Leg Press:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 20x80

Calf Press:- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 53x28.6

Leg Extensions:- Circuit One:- 20x40 Circuit Two:- 20x45

Lying Curls:- Circuit One:- 10x25 Circuit Two:- 12x27.5

Leg Raises:- 20

Bicycles:- 25

Notes:- I thought this morning's session was hard going until I compared the weights with last Saturday, and there are decent increases across the board except for the lying curls which I find very uncomfortable to do. Possibly the knack is not to look back at the previous session but go with how you feel on the day!

Again no idea when the next session will be, I have Monday and Tuesday off, but am hoping my handyman will be starting the jobs I've given him. If not then next session will be Monday morning. Tuesday I'm expecting the delivery of all the new internal doors, and there will be no room to do anything in the garage at all.

Bought a pair of very tired looking Stag Minstrel bedside tables and a chest of drawers last Saturday from the local British Heart Foundation furniture shop, £140 inclusive of delivery which is cheap. They have now been undercoated and tomorrow's task is to do the top coats with furniture paint. A new bed has been ordered which hopefully will be delivered next week, so all I have to do is decide whether to paint the skirtings etc which at the moment are stained wood; in two minds about that... Might wait to see how the new doors look, they are white.

Today off out to lunch (reluctantly)

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I had to google Stag Minstrel


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Monday 5th February*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Two- Day One*

BB Bench Press:- Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

Pullups:- Circuit One=15 Circuit Two:- 15

Tricep Extensions:- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

Ez Bar Curls:- Circuit One :- 15x20 + bar Circuit Two:- 15x25 + bar

Leg Press:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 20x80

Calf Press:- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

Leg Extensions:- Circuit One:- 20x40 Circuit Two:- 20x45

Lying Curls:- Circuit One:- 10x20 Circuit Two:- 10x25

Leg Raises:- 20

Bicycles:- 20

Notes:- Nice lazy lie in this morning , with only the 'phone getting me out of bed - it was a rogue call! :angry:

Interesting mix this morning, reps upped on many of the second circuit, though weights kept as Saturday. Lowered the lying curls weights but still fewer reps , I have to use my bench to do these and it's awkward and difficult to find a comfortable position.

Next session will likely be Saturday, assuming I can get into the garage... I'm hoping 15 internal doors will arrive tomorrow as well as a new spare bed (which hopefully will go straight into the bedroom lol)

Handyman arriving tomorrow to start the list of jobs I have. Today will be spent trying to finish off the spare room. Furniture needs one more coat of paint and I rather rashly (perhaps) decided to paint the hitherto wood stained skirtings and door frames.

Also need to do a frantic tidy up, the place is a mess.

Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had to google Stag Minstrel


 It was very popular in it's day but lost out when fashions changed to light wood furniture, shame really as the construction quality is good.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gresh, hope you are ok? It's been a while, but I know you are very busy these days.....sending hugs over the ether to you. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh, hope you are ok? It's been a while, but I know you are very busy these days.....sending hugs over the ether to you. X


 Thank you Flubbles ... pleased someone has missed me xxx :huh:  :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 24th February*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week "Two"- Day Two*

BB Bench Press:- Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

Pullups:- Circuit One=13 Circuit Two:- 15

Tricep Extensions:- Circuit One:[email protected] 9.6 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

Ez Bar Curls:- Circuit One :- 15x20 + bar Circuit Two:- 15x25 + bar

Leg Press:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 15x80

Calf Press:- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

Leg Extensions:- Circuit One:- 18x40 Circuit Two:- 17x45

Lying Curls:- Circuit One:- 12x20 Circuit Two:- 15x25

Leg Raises:- 30

Bicycles:- 20

*Notes:- *It's been a while ! This is the first free day I have been able to get into my garage without falling over doors and building equipment etc. Last weekend I even investigated a bodyweight/no equipment routine, and this still might surface in the future. Things are far from finished though all the internal doors have been replaced and I have new worktops, sink and tap in the kitchen, but there is still a lot of work to be done, such as fitting handles and locks and doing the upstands behind the worktops. Work to the loft hasn't even started. The whole bungalow is in a mess, with stuff everywhere.

This morning's session was a break back in, I didn't look at the previous session from Feb 5th so was pleased that mostly I kept the same weights although reps were down. Some folks come back from a break full of fire and energy; I tend to creak a bit until I get back into the routine, it's an age thing possibly!

I'm hoping the next session will be Monday after work...

Lovely day here today. off out to a mate's for coffee and catch up this afternoon, beforehand will be doing chores!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good to see you back at it mate :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Thank you Flubbles ... pleased someone has missed me xxx :huh:  :lol:


 Hey there you, I have "my boys " on here and I always notice when something goes awry in the journals even if I don't charge straight in. You don't post as much these days which I think was a concious decision and a good one, and....you have got a lot going on too. I'm no stalker but I do like to know you are ok. We've been "chatting" for a looooong time now so of course I would miss u if u go awol. 

now gizzanhugg and shurrup....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday10th March*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week "Three"- Day One*

BB Bench Press:- Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

Pullups:- Circuit One=10 Circuit Two:- 15

Tricep Extensions:- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

Ez Bar Curls:- Circuit One :- 20x20 + bar Circuit Two:- 10x25 + bar

Leg Press:- Circuit One:- 15x70 Circuit Two:- 15x75

Calf Press:- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

Leg Extensions:- Circuit One:- 20x35 Circuit Two:- 20x40

Lying Curls:- Circuit One:- 12x30 Circuit Two:- 15x32.5

Leg Raises:- 15

Bicycles:- 30

Notes:- At last!! the work to the ground floor of the bungalow has been completed and I have my garage back!. Have not been able to do anything these last two weeks because there was stuff everywhere!. My builder/handyman is coming back in April to do work to the loft room so I have a few weeks grace before the chaos returns., unfortunately I shall be covering co-worker's holidays at work which wont give me much spare time to start the redecoration project. However I am really pleased with the work done, the new internal doors have made a huge difference to the look and feel of the interior.

Today's session was ok although it was a case of easing back in, so weights/reps were lower than normal. Am planning the next session for my day off on Tuesday, so hoping to build back up.

Today going to the Dumfries and Galloway Environment Fair, followed by a walk in the Chrichton Campus Grounds (although it's peeing down with rain at the moment) and then tonight I'm out with work colleagues for a dinner at a local eaterie ... Tomorrow I shall either start sowing seeds in the greenhouse or do a bit of decorating ...

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 13th March*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week "Three"- Day Two*

BB Bench Press:- Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

Pullups:- Circuit One=15 Circuit Two:- 15

Tricep Extensions:- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

Ez Bar Curls:- Circuit One :- 15x20 + bar Circuit Two:- 10x25 + bar

Leg Press:- Circuit One:- 15x70 Circuit Two:- 15x75

Calf Press:- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

Leg Extensions:- Circuit One:- 20x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

Lying Curls:- Circuit One:- 12x20 Circuit Two:- 15x25

Leg Raises:- 20

Bicycles:- 30

Notes:- Was a long day yesterday what with one thing and another and I had a splitting headache by the end of it; even after a couple of neurofen and a good night's sleep I felt a bit weary this morning , so it took a while to get going. Weights and reps remain low compared with before the break; hopefully as things settle down in the coming weeks, these will improve.

Nice mild day here so washing will be out on the whirligig for the first time this year. Was hoping to get some decorating done and some seeds sown in the greenhouse but looking at my 'todo' suspect other tasks will take precedence !

Next session is due Saturday morning

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 13th March*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Four- Day One*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=15 Circuit Two:- 15

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 12x25 + bar Circuit Two:- 12x27.5 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 20x80

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 15x25 Circuit Two:- 12x27.5

*Leg Raises:*- 20

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes:- *I did not want to get out of bed, was out with friends from yesterday afternoon through to late in the evening and drank too much coffee leading to a disturbed night's sleep #olderbutnowiser; anyway this morning turned out to be a decent session, weights/reps upped here and there and I feel 'exercised' as it were.

Trying to snow here at the moment though I don't think it will add up to very much. Today is going to be baking this morning followed by a tidy up ready to start decorating tomorrow. Am itching to get into the garden, but it's far too cold still to do anything meaningful.

Next session due Tuesday morning

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gresh.....now let me get this right.......you went out with friends and felt rough from drinking too much.........coffee?? :lol: :lol: ...ohhhh myeeeeeee...couldn't you have thrown at least one glass of wine in there?...hehee......

pits snowing down here in the sunny south, I'm freezing my butt off! Can't even see my tweety garden for snow and ice. Take care you, sending hugs over the ether...x flubbles.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh.....now let me get this right.......you went out with friends and felt rough from drinking too much.........coffee?? :lol: :lol: ...ohhhh myeeeeeee...couldn't you have thrown at least one glass of wine in there?...hehee......
> 
> pits snowing down here in the sunny south, I'm freezing my butt off! Can't even see my tweety garden for snow and ice. Take care you, sending hugs over the ether...x flubbles.


 I know I know ! this is what being out on the tiles comes to when you reach a certain age ... too much coffee ! :huh: :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 24th March*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Four- Day Two*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=15 Circuit Two:- 15

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 15x20 Two:- 12x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 20x80

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 15x25 Circuit Two:- 20x27.5

*Leg Raises:*- 20

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes:- *Well Tuesday didn't happen, was having some plastering done in the morning, and spent the afternoon gardening, so that was exercise after a fashion. It's a lovely morning though cool so will be out in the garden again shifting plants around and getting ground ready to dig a new pond.

This morning's session hit the spot, though there were no great surprises, weights down/reps up on some exercises.

Next session will be Tuesday.

Hope everyone has a good weekend ... remember clocks go forward tonight !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gershwin. Happy Easter weekend to ya. X


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'd read your log more often but it's long and pre-dates my ukm membership. I'm off to bump the over 45s thread. Happy Easter!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gershwin. Happy Easter weekend to ya. X


 Happy Easter Flubbsie, hope you have a good break, no doubt you'll be walking along the prom talking to passing dogs and tickling their owners  ... rather cold and dreich up here so other than a farmers market tomorrow I won't be going far or doing very much.



Sasnak said:


> I'd read your log more often but it's long and pre-dates my ukm membership. I'm off to bump the over 45s thread. Happy Easter!


 Hi @Sasnak Happy Easter to you too! I'm not sure my log says very much these days other than I'm a plodder ... have fun on the 45 thread :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday** 27th March*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Five- Day One*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=15 Circuit Two:- 15

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x22.5 Two:- 15x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 20x80

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 15x25 Circuit Two:- 15x30

*Leg Raises:*- 20

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes*:- Late in writing this up as my Laptop started playing silly buggers, when I booted up on Tuesday, this was after a windows 10 upgrade, which completely killed performance, I had also forgotten the Administrator password as I usually log on using a Pin number, however after a Facebook Rant one of my friends came to the rescue and I have now got my password back and have re-installed windows, so at the moment everything is ok, however I'm still toying with reverting to windows 8 or buying and Apple Mac, though when I tried one I didn't really get on with it.

From recall, this was a decent session with some slight weight/rep gains


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 31st March*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Five- Day Two*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=15 Circuit Two:- 15

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x20 Two:- 16x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 20x80

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x25 Circuit Two:- 20x27.5

*Leg Raises:*- 20

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes. *Rather chilly and grey here today, this has been a busy week, working extra hours to cover absence etc , and I had to work yesterday too though managed to get home early afternoon.

Weights and reps are creeping up, and this morning felt quite good.

Am off to the garden centre shortly to look for a few marginal plants for a small wildlife pond I created last weekend, otherwise the weekend will be spent doing DIY and tomorrow visiting a Farmer's market. Working Monday, but am hoping work becomes easier I can get back to normal. Next week also will be arranging the next nebido injection, can't believe three Months is nearly up, I'm not hugely aware of the effects wearing off, but I've noticed concentration loss at times recently which is a sign of low test levels.

next session will be Tuesday morning ..

Have a good Easter !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Happy Easter Flubbsie, hope you have a good break, no doubt you'll be walking along the prom talking to passing dogs and tickling their owners  ... rather cold and dreich up here so other than a farmers market tomorrow I won't be going far or doing very much.


 That's just what I did too...ha ha...my fave thing.  . I love farmers markets, all that produce and stuff. I usually buy loads, too much really but can't help myself. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> That's just what I did too...ha ha...my fave thing.  . I love farmers markets, all that produce and stuff. I usually buy loads, too much really but can't help myself. X


 I was disappointed with ours, only about 20 stalls and expensive. I bought a kilo of potatoes, a bunch of carrots and three plants for the garden....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday* *3rd April*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Six- Day One*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 15

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x20 Two:- 20x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 20x80

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x25 Circuit Two:- 20x27.5

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes:*- Another dreich day here, but at least it's not trying to snow as it did yesterday, not that I minded too much as I was at work in the morning. Decent session today, reps up on some exercises, so need to think about increasing some of the weights soon.

Next session will be Saturday.

Shopping and house stuff today, and I need to pot on the French beans that have sprouted in the heated incubator in the Greenhouse..

Hope everyone has a good week !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 7th** April*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Six- Day Two*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 20

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x20 Two:- 20x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 20x80

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x25 Circuit Two:- 20x27.5

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes:*- Has Spring finally arrived? we had a couple of sharp frosts in the week but the days have got warmer, and the birds in the garden are very active this morning. Planted on the French beans yesterday afternoon, and the tomato seedlings have made an appearance.

This morning's session was workaday, no advance on Tuesday other than managing 20 reps on the second set of pullups. which sounds good except I don't have a lot of headroom so am limited to the range of movement.

Next session will be Tuesday. Hopefully things are quietening down at work and hours will be returning to normal(ish) for a while. This will give me more energy and time to do other stuff. Today meeting up with friends at an event in the town centre, then am hoping to get some decorating done.

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 7th** April*
> 
> *Señor's Senior Workout Log *
> 
> ...


 Hey there , you may have mentioned this before and I missed it but is there a specific reason you go for high reps ?

x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Saturday Gershwin, I've got birdies flapping all over the place in my tiny back garden. Making nests and splashing around in the bird bath. This year I have two robins who seem to think they own the bird bath! Ha ha, right couple of feisty little things. Love sitting with a coffee in my cough....shed....and watch them playing around. I had a hedgehog last year, nested under my shed and as I sat in it I could hear him/her trotting around and rustling the bed up...ahhhhhhh...I put a saucer of water at the side for them and once one of the smaller ones came out and sat right in the middle of it looking at me, lol! Bless it....soooo sweet.

Hope your event today goes well. Take care you..x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Hey there , you may have mentioned this before and I missed it but is there a specific reason you go for high reps ?
> 
> x


 Hi Anna it's the routine I'm following, lower weights/Higher reps appear to be recommended for older trainers, partly if I recall to avoid injury and excess strain on joints etc


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy Saturday Gershwin, I've got birdies flapping all over the place in my tiny back garden. Making nests and splashing around in the bird bath. This year I have two robins who seem to think they own the bird bath! Ha ha, right couple of feisty little things. Love sitting with a coffee in my cough....shed....and watch them playing around. I had a hedgehog last year, nested under my shed and as I sat in it I could hear him/her trotting around and rustling the bed up...ahhhhhhh...I put a saucer of water at the side for them and once one of the smaller ones came out and sat right in the middle of it looking at me, lol! Bless it....soooo sweet.
> 
> Hope your event today goes well. Take care you..x


 Robins are very feisty ... and very territorial...

I must get a book so I can identify the birds coming into my garden , I know I've seen finches and I think Siskins but there are some others I'm not quite so sure about... I also get the usual wood pigeons and collared doves lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

* Tuesday 10th** April*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Seven- Day One*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 20

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x20 Two:- 20x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x80 Circuit Two:- 20x85

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x40 Circuit Two:- 20x45

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x25 Circuit Two:- 20x30

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes:- *A dreich morning this morning, which is a bit of a disappointment after yesterday afternoon when I had the conservatory doors open to the garden, it was so lovely and warm. Interesting session, creaky to begin with but then flew through, upping the weights on the leg extensions, lying curls and also the leg press although the latter weren't very good. also accidently upped the weight on the second set of triceps and wondered why I couldn't get a full range of motion.

Next session will be Saturday morning.

Can feel the effects of yesterday's nebido shot kicking in so will have super energy for a couple of weeks before it all settles down again. Have also saved a new workout I found posted on Facebook which looks good, but it requires 3 days a week which at the moment I struggle with... so I'm having a mull on it.

Today will be spent finishing off painting the kitchen table and chairs, waiting in for a delivery and then writing up the minutes of last night's LGBT Board meeting...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday* *14th** April*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Seven- Day Two*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 20

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x20 Two:- 20x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x80 Circuit Two:- 20x85

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x35 Circuit Two:- 20x40

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x25 Circuit Two:- 20x27.5

*Leg Raises:*- 30 

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes:- *A dreich morning here though thankfully the weather is becoming warmer. This was a quick session before the main activity of the weekend which is redecorating the kitchen, mainly a coat of emulsion on the walls, but it will be a bit fiddly.

I am going to have to review these sessions as effectively I've stalled, I think I'll take a look at the routine I saved from Facebook, things are now quietening down at work so I have more time and energy. Might just need to mix things up a bit more rather than chasing heavier weights ...

Hope everyone has a good weekend 

Next session will be Tuesday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday* *17th** April*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Eight- Day One*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 20

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x20+Bar Two:- 20x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x80 Circuit Two:- 20x85

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x35 Circuit Two:- 20x40

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x25 Circuit Two:- 20x27.5

*Leg Raises:*- 24 

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes:- *It is chucking it down here, has been for most of the night, but I suppose at least it is mild!. I looked for the workout routine I thought I'd saved in FB, and of course can't find it which is irritating as I can't remember whether it came from one of the few groups I belong to ... or was just a random 'pop up' in my feed.

This morning's workout was brisk, hit the spot, and done and dusted in 40 minutes.

next session will be Saturday and at the weekend I will put aside some to time to revise the workout; I really know enough by now to construct my own routine, so may take this structure of two circuits and apply some alternative lifts

Today will be spent finishing off the kitchen redecoration, just have the lobby between the kitchen and garage to do .. am going to paper it with a brick effect paper... sadly I'm quite excited to see the result!

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday* *17th** April*
> 
> *Señor's Senior Workout Log *
> 
> ...


 God I 've been thinking about redecorating the bathroom for only 8 months now haha

brick effect paper ?

Havent heard of that before

I shall google

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

anna1 said:


> God I 've been thinking about redecorating the bathroom for only 8 months now haha
> 
> brick effect paper ?
> 
> ...


 I can't remember where I got mine from .... online but there are many shades etc out there

I shall add a pic once I can get drop box working properly again...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday* *21st** April*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Eight- Day Two*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 20

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x20+Bar Two:- 20x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x80 Circuit Two:- 20x85

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x40 Circuit Two:- 20x45

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x25 Circuit Two:- 20x30

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes*:- Glorious sunny morning here, conservatory, Greenhouse, and Summerhouse doors are already open and washing done! Breezed through the routine managing 18 reps on the first circuit of bench, and also upping extensions and lying curls, though the second circuit was a wee bit optimistic possibly.

Today is going to be spent finishing off the paintwork in the kitchen, then will tiggle about in the garden. Weather is supposed to break overnight just as a mate and I plan to go down to a garden nursery outside Penrith tomorrow !

Hope everyone has a good weekend and enjoys the sunshine!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice session today Gresh, well done. I'm currently sitting in my tweeny she'd still full of cold about to read my new book. 60pence from the market today. It's called The Hanged man by Simon kernick, crime thriller(my fave read). A mahooooosive bee just came buzzing thru on his way somewhere, proper powerlifting bee methinks. Sounded cross as hell, I kinda dunked down to avoid him just in case.

luv the bees, their little characters. I have a wall of lavenders and when the flowers come out it's like Heathrow airport at my place. They luv it!! I sit like an ole dear in my chair with a cuppa watching them. I know, total saddo....durrrrrr.

happy weekend to you Gershwin. Xxx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooop?... I urrrmmm....hehe....cough... :whistling:

steps out quietly sideways.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Nice session today Gresh, well done. I'm currently sitting in my tweeny she'd still full of cold about to read my new book. 60pence from the market today. It's called The Hanged man by Simon kernick, crime thriller(my fave read). A mahooooosive bee just came buzzing thru on his way somewhere, proper powerlifting bee methinks. Sounded cross as hell, I kinda dunked down to avoid him just in case.
> 
> luv the bees, their little characters. I have a wall of lavenders and when the flowers come out it's like Heathrow airport at my place. They luv it!! I sit like an ole dear in my chair with a cuppa watching them. I know, total saddo....durrrrrr.
> 
> ...


 Presumably the photo was taken by a bee as it came into land .... 

I've had a few bumble bees in the garden already this year, they have a tendency to buzz into the conservatory and it's a devil of a job to get them out again!

Also having recently put in a small 'wildlife' pond as well as keeping the bird feeders fully stashed has really increased bird travel in the garden which is lovely to see ( even if have the seed from the feeders appears to end up on the ground!) When I get my drop box links sorted out I'll upload a few photo's


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday* *24th** April*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Nine- Day One*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 20

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x22.5+Bar Two:- 20x25 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x75 Circuit Two:- 20x80

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x40 Circuit Two:- 20x45

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x25 Circuit Two:- 20x30

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycles*:- 30

Notes:- A lovely morning but cooler, decent session, upped the weights on a couple of lifts, though downed them on the leg press ( no reason) Have decided 10 weeks is a nice round number so will complete three more sessions and then change things around.

Today will be spent on finishing off jobs left over from the weekend, need to patch paint the kitchen ceiling, and complete some other bits of painting, non of which should take long. Then am hoping to transplant my tomato seedlings. These are the exciting jobs , as opposed to the mundane stuff that needs doing like housework and tidying ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 28th April*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Nine- Day Two*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 20

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x25+Bar Two:- 20x27.5 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x80 Circuit Two:- 20x85

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x40 Circuit Two:- 20x45

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes*:- Rather fresh here this morning but at least it's dry and there is a bit of blue sky; a friend is arriving from 'dahn sath' later for lunch and then we are off to Glasgow for the evening !

Rather pleased with this morning's session, several weights were up on last session. and all done and dusted within 45 minutes.

Next session will either be Monday which I'm having off, or on Tuesday as per usual.

Hope everyone has a good weekend !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great session Greshie. I went to get my hair done today and I was flippin' freezing. I decided to walk into town for a but of activity in my rest day, but had to walk really quickly to keep warm! Hat on, scarf, wet weather coat, the lot...humph...that's spring for ya.. :lol:

hope you have a lovely evening. I used to go to Glasgow quite a lot when I lived in Scotland, although I was up in the highlands. Had some right laughs with my friend who came from there.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 1st** May*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Ten- Day One*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 20

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x25+Bar Two:- 20x27.5 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x80 Circuit Two:- 20x85

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x40 Circuit Two:- 20x45

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x30 Circuit Two:- 20x35

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes*:- Done and dusted within 45 minutes, no records broken but a decent session. Next workout will be Saturday morning, and in the meantime I must get my sh1t together and devise a new routine.

Had a lovey time in Glasgow, though we ate at a bar/restaurant down some dodgy looking side street where I could hardly hear a thing because of the noise , however the food was brilliant! Then Sunday /Monday I redecorated my bedroom, so very productive.

Today will be tidying up, and might even give the car a wash!

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 5th* *May*

*Señor's Senior Workout Log *

*Week Ten- Day Two*

*BB Bench Press:-* Circuit one:- [email protected] Circuit Two [email protected]

*Pullups*:- Circuit One=20 Circuit Two:- 20

*Tricep Extensions:*- Circuit One:[email protected] 6.8 Circuit Two:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- Circuit One :- 20x25+Bar Two:- 20x27.5 + bar

*Leg Press*:- Circuit One:- 20x80 Circuit Two:- 20x85

*Calf Press:*- Circuit One :- 50x23.6 Circuit Two:- 50x28.6

*Leg Extensions:*- Circuit One:- 20x40 Circuit Two:- 20x42.5

*Lying Curls:*- Circuit One:- 20x27.5 Circuit Two:- 20x30

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycles*:- 30

*Notes:*- Well there is no heatwave here this morning, it's mild but overcast . Didn't quite hit the weights on some of the lifts that I had managed on Tuesday, but still good rep ranges.

This is going to be the last of this routine, and have until Tuesday morning to devise something new.

Not quite sure what I'm up to this weekend, other than meeting a friend for coffee in town tomorrow morning. Am working Monday morning but am hoping to get away promptly. Think I might start the weekend off thinking about a new routine and then if the clouds lift a little, get into the garden this afternoon!

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wishing you a lovely weekend straight back Gresh. I'm relaxing in my garden, birdies tweeting away, bees buzzing, warm sun with a slight breeze. I look like an ole tramp in a massive t shirt and some sweat pants, reading mags and chilling out nicely. Will have a glass of wine later. Larrrrrrvleeeeeeeeee.

Take care  you.x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week One - Day One*

*Tues 8th May *

*Pushups:*- 1x10 1x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings :- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez bar curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lat/Front Raise*s:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- All a bit suck it and see at the moment, the first day of a two day full body with exercises I like doing and some I think I ought to do. Pushups were a nice warm up, Squats were a bit light but I've not done them for ages and as we all know I can't do them properly so just stick to box squats sitting using the back of my bench, even if is it a little high (or I'm a little short lol) Leg Extensions felt surprisingly light too. I may have to move the deads to day two as I was running out of steam by that point. The side lat/front raises were dire, I shall have to use baby weights next time to achieve good form.

Day two will be Saturday ....

After a lovely few days it's dreich and drizzly this morning, so shopping followed by some cooking is the main agenda today

Hope you all have a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ps I am now one of the bearded ones


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Ps I am now one of the bearded ones
> 
> View attachment 155287


 looking very Sean Connery mate, what with the darker eyebrows and tash. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Ps I am now one of the bearded ones
> 
> View attachment 155287


 You look very handsome Gershwin, with or without a beard. You, BB and Ming all look gorgeous with beards. You should smile though, u have a lovely smile dear Gresh.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week One - Day Two*

*Sat 12th May*

*Pullups:- *2x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x10

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes*:- The clouds are slowly clearing after a rainy night, and finally the temperature is starting to rise, no 28 degrees here during the last week, more like 8 lol....

So here is the second day. First time I've done chins in months and they were much easier than expected. Leg Press activated a twinge in my left me which was annoying , will have to watch, not sure if it's a result of the way I place my foot when standing, as I notice it when not training , if it is then probably a bit late now to rectify lol, but I might be able to shift position on the leg press a little as it went away during the second set...

Am going to ponder the two days over the week end and might make a couple of changes before the next session on Tuesday, assuming my builder/handyman hasn't reappeared by then to do work on the loft.

Today will be spent doing some undercoating in the vestibule, and then possibly a trip to the garden centre; according to the forecast we are now in for a dry warm spell so time to get outside planting things on etc. Tonight I might be going to friends to watch Eurovision, though I've not heard from them so not sure if they are still hosting.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Two - Day One*

*Weds 16th May*

*Pushups**:- *2x10

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes*:- Looks like we are in for another fine day, the weather over the last week or so is a huge improvement with plenty of sunshine and warm days. Had to swop my day off this week because the store is having a stock take today so it's pointless going in, external teams come in and erm count all the non food stock so merchandisers can't put anything out while they are doing it.

Had a look at the routine briefly and have moved deads to the second session. Weights on the Side/Front lats were reduced to wafers which at least meant I could achieve the range of movement unlike last time. Flat bench was a bit odd in that the first set felt really heavy so lightened the second which was a bit of a struggle, but then breezed through the third. The last set of ez bar curls was too heavy, form was not good!

next session will be on Saturday.

Not quite sure what to do today, need to make a fruit cake at some stage , but not sure whether to stain the decking or continue with decorating the vestibule. .... decisions decisions!

Hope everyone is having a good week... and hope the decent weather we are having in the Scottish Riviera continues !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumb I love a good fruit cake :drool:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Two - Day Two*

*Sat 19th May*

*Pullups:- *2x8 1x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes*:- Another beautiful day on the Scottish Riviera, too nice to be sitting indoors watching weddings on TV so I shall potter in the garden doing some planting etc until it gets too hot and then find a shady place to sit and read.

Upped Preaches and lying leg curls and swopped calf raises for a couple of sets of deads.

Not sure when the next session will be as my handyman is due on Tuesday to start more work on the loft, and then I am on holiday for a week from the following weekend .... so watch this space!

hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Three - Day One*

*Tues** 22nd May*

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes*:- Squeezed in a workout this morning after all, my handyman is running behind on other work (as usual) so I am now expecting him tomorrow or Thursday which at least gives me time to do a run to the tip and sort out one or two other bits and pieces.

Todays session was good, upped squats, bench, and leg extensions to nearer where they should be. Lowered the bicep curls to weights that allowed better range of movement, though think I may swop these for something else. Getting a bit bored with leg raises too!

next session will be Saturday morning and then will be off down south for a week's holiday.

Today, shopping, get spare keys cut, trip to the tip, hoover out the inside of the car.... rather cloudy at the moment and cooler than of late, had to water the garden last night for the first time this year; I think it's the earliest I've had to do so since moving here 8 years ago!

Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Three - Day Two*

*Sat 26th May*

*Pullups:- 3*x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Leg Raises:*- 30

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:- *We had rain last night though it has not cooled things down very much. Decent session upping some weights, and lowering others. I don't really look at previous sessions now, but instead take things as I feel.

This will be the last workout for a week, off down south later this morning, stopping by Dad tonight and then driving on to Surrey tomorrow. Looking at the weather forecast it seems I have a great deal of thundery weather to look forward to; unlike here in the Scottish Riviera where we have non stop sunshine (kind of!)

Right must get on with packing and sorting things out for the cat sitter etc

Have a good bank holiday weekend all !


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Scottish Riviera .. haha

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Scottish Riviera .. haha
> 
> x


 Lovely sandy beaches, small villages and towns along a rugged coastline washed by the gulf stream.... what is there not to like, especially when the sun is shining ...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Greshie said:


> Lovely sandy beaches, small villages and towns along a rugged coastline washed by the gulf stream.... what is there not to like, especially when the sun is shining ...


 From pictures I've seen I'm sure it's beautiful.

Its the sunny bit that messes it up somewhat 

x


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> Lovely sandy beaches, small villages and towns along a rugged coastline washed by the gulf stream.... what is there not to like, especially when the sun is shining ...


 We call the coastline along the northern panhandle of Florida the "******* Riviera" because of its proximity to Georgia and Alabama.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Four Day One*

*Tues 5th June *

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches**:*-3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes *Had a lovely break away, though I think the Scottish Riviera had better weather than the South East of England, though at least we were able to sit outside to eat some evenings, and the Thunder stayed away! Came home to find my builder had completed a lot of the items on the list, he's back tomorrow to continue with work on the loft!

Garden coming along nicely though my tomato plants are rather smaller than they should be, however the French beans and courgette plants are doing very well!

This mornings session, the first for a week, was good, lowered bench slightly, and changed leg raises for crunches, which weren't too bad!

Next session is likely to be Saturday.

Hope every one is having a good week !


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> We call the coastline along the northern panhandle of Florida the "******* Riviera" because of its proximity to Georgia and Alabama.


 Love ******** . So pure and simple 

sorry Greshie , I'll stop talking after this

x

View attachment 156717


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

anna1 said:


> From pictures I've seen I'm sure it's beautiful.
> 
> Its the sunny bit that messes it up somewhat
> 
> x


 what do you mean???? we have wall to wall sunshine .................................

except when it's raining ........................ :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Greshie said:


> *Greshie's Workout Log*
> 
> *Week Four Day One*
> 
> ...


 Cant believe the loft is not done yet !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Cant believe the loft is not done yet !


 me neither!! waiting for my invite....will have to sleep in the flippin' conservatory at this rate.... :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Cant believe the loft is not done yet !


 Having a safety rail added to the loft hatch, the loft ladder re-purposed so the treads are deeper and the angle not so steep (both these to assist aged guests ) , having an old water tank removed from the storage room and the rafters raised in the storage room so I can stand up in it .... so I no longer bang my head on the joists when I'm in there



Flubs said:


> me neither!! waiting for my invite....will have to sleep in the flippin' conservatory at this rate.... :whistling:


 Conservatory?? I was thinking of slinging a hammock across the summerhouse for you|!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Greshie said:


> Having a safety rail added to the loft hatch, the loft ladder re-purposed so the treads are deeper and the angle not so steep (both these to assist aged guests ) , having an old water tank removed from the storage room and the rafters raised in the storage room so I can stand up in it .... so I no longer bang my head on the joists when I'm in there
> 
> Conservatory?? I was thinking of slinging a hammock across the summerhouse for you|!


 Damn , that sounds like a bit of work there.

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Four - Day Two*

*Sun 10th June*

*Pullups:- 3*x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes- *Decided to leave the second workout in the sequence to this morning, when it wasn't supposed to be such good weather, and instead I spent the morning in garden before going out to lunch with friends. And I woke this morning to more blue skies and the temperature outside now at 21 degrees as I type this at 9:30am,; such is summer on the Scottish Riviera, although thunder storms are forecast for later in the day.

Upped leg press, but kept everything else steady, lowering bench a little.

Next session will probably be on Saturday as work continues on the loft etc... had a bit of a fight getting space in the garage what with all my builders tools and bits and pieces.

Going to sit out in the garden this morning, and then see what the weather does later in the day ...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Greshie said:


> on the loft etc


 Must go up in mine to asses the amount of mess the Starlings have made this year. They nest every year up there and they are bloody noisy, but I wouldn't be without them  I think they have flown for now. I genuinely consider being woken up by them at 5am in the spring/early summer to be one of life's pleasures.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Conservatory?? I was thinking of slinging a hammock across the summerhouse for you|!


 That would be brilliant! Wouldn't mind that at all! All wrapped up in a sleeping bag and my bed socks....wahoooooooo.......... I'm not put off that easily ya knowwwwww.... .  x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sasnak said:


> Must go up in mine to asses the amount of mess the Starlings have made this year. They nest every year up there and they are bloody noisy, but I wouldn't be without them  I think they have flown for now. I genuinely consider being woken up by them at 5am in the spring/early summer to be one of life's pleasures.


 I agree. I get a flock of them perch on my roof most evenings when they are around, and they bathe in my little bird bath and make a right noise, luv sitting watching them. I call them "the boys" cos it seems like they are getting ready for a night on the town....hurrr hurrr... I know, I'm a proper saddo but I don't care... 

i also get two pigeons who are so fat they can barely get off the ground, it's like watching a 747 tasking off! Ha ha....awweee.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> *Greshie's Workout Log*
> 
> *Week Four - Day Two*
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a perfect day, lolling in your own garden pottering about then out with friends...lovely. Well done on the leg press...and the pull-ups! Which I can't do....well, about 3 or 4....humph....too heavy to pull myself up! :lol:

have a lovely week Gresh. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Five Day One*

*Tues 5th June *

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches**:*-3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes*:- What a difference a week makes! One day sitting out in the garden basking in the sunshine, the next waking up to heavy rain and warm radiators! Decent workout this morning, made up the weights as I went along rather than looking back over last week, and found afterwards I'd upped the leg extensions and bicep curls. latter last set was a little out of form. Squats felt good.

New loft access completed; it's a lot easier to get up and down and is really what I wanted when work was first done a couple of years ago. My handyman/builder is now working on the storage area to make that more accessible then all I need to do is organise some proper floor covering. Today will be doing some baking , meeting a friend for coffee in town, and doing some LGBT Plus stuff... not sure about tomorrow ... depends if it's still raining lol

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Five - Day Two*

*Sat 23rd June*

*Pullups:- 3*x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:*- Been a week since the last session; Handyman here on Tuesday finishing off work to the loft, and working extra hours to cover colleagues holiday. Tesco's is undergoing a range reset of all it's non food lines, the result in the store I work means from August I should only be working three days a week rather than four, though overall the hours should be the same, as a result I'm thinking of going back to three training sessions a week, though two of them will be on subsequent days.

This morning's session was fine, some sets on bench and preachers upped. Next session will be Tuesday.

Good to have the house back to myself, have decorating to do and a floor to lay in the loft area. However today I am meeting up with friends for a stroll into town followed by a workshop and film on environmental issues, then tomorrow I'm going to the Allanton House Peace Festival. Inbetween all this I need to make some bread, water the garden and get the duster out... even I'm noticing the dust on the furniture 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Week Six Day One*

*Tues 26th June *

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches**:*-3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:- *Scorchingly gorgeous weather here in the Scottish Riviera... wall to wall sunshine, though nights can drop a bit cool. Decent session this morning, upped weights here and there. Next session will be Saturday morning.

Only two weeks to go before the new regime at work kicks in so fingers crossed the summer continues !

Today is shopping and slobbing around in shorts !

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Six - Day Two*

*Sat 30th June*

*Pullups:- * 3x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes : *Stonkingly good weather up here in the Scottish Riviera ... it has been over 30 degrees in my garden some days last week and the fine weather is set to continue. This morning I shall be prepping food for my contribution to a beach picnic this evening, then this afternoon might do a bit of gardening.

This morning's session was sound, though quite a few of the weights fell, not sure it is due to the heat or that my next nebido injection is due (Monday).

Not sure when the next session will be as I have to be in Carlisle on Tuesday for 9am - car due it's MOT and Service !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Week Seven Day One*

*Sat 7th July *

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Another very busy week, had to cover annual leave at a neighbouring store at the last moment. This next week is not much better as we will be starting the range reset plans which will lead to a reduction in my hours. There is the possibility that I may pick up some extra hours merchandising cosmetics (I'm doing non contractual hours on Cosmetics now) which will be fine as long as I only work three days a week.

Car flew past it's MOT on Tuesday and I had a lovely day in Carlisle sitting in the sun and raiding Primark and Super Drug, and the little Antiques shop next to the Cathedral....

This morning's session was good, some weights up others reduced slightly depending how I feel as I complete each set and exercise. Next session will be Tuesday.

This weekend have nothing planned, so will be catching up on housework (even I'm noticing the dust ) and also playing with my new TV ... it has internal freesat and 4K capability as well as the usual links to netflix, Amazon Prime etc... have bought The Greatest Showman in 4K ... though not watched it yet.... might save it until Autumn and get a few mates around ...

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Week Seven Day One*
> 
> *Sat 7th July *
> 
> ...


 I really liked The Greatest Showman. But then I always was partial to a good musical.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I really liked The Greatest Showman. But then I always was partial to a good musical.


 Me too. I'm waiting for it to come onto prime free... I know... cheapskate... I admit it.

Happy weekend Gresh... xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Seven - Day Two*

*Tues 10th July*

*Pullups:- * 3x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected],5 [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] 90

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:*- It might be overcast but it is still very muggy, and no sign of rain (yet) This morning's session was a mix of higher weights on some exercises and lower weights on others... Next session will start of Saturday.

Work is still in flux and I am no nearer to having new hours confirmed, although we start re-merchandising this week. Once the new hours/days are confirmed I'll be able to plan a new training regime ..

Today is shopping and some gardening ... what isn't parched has grown like topsy lol !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Greshie's Workout Log*
> 
> *Week Seven - Day Two*
> 
> ...


 When I was a boy we had a black Labrador named Topsy.  Loved her to bits.

I thought it meant confusion / disorder, you know like topsy-turvy, sort of upside down/back to front. That sort of thing.

Ive never heard it used in that context before, is that a Scottish thing?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Week Eight Day One*

*Sun 15th July *

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes*:- Sunday's session, was out and about early Saturday. mix of weights going up /down....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Eight - Day Two*

*Tues 17th July*

*Pullups:- * 3x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] 80

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:*- Pleased the temperature has dropped and we have had some rain at last, with more forecast today. Overall this morning's session showed a drop in weights lifted which was a bit of a surprise, as usually its a mix... I rarely check previous sessions beforehand but simply lift according to how I feel ..

Today is shopping, and then coffee with a mate this afternoon !

Next session should be Saturday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> When I was a boy we had a black Labrador named Topsy.  Loved her to bits.
> 
> I thought it meant confusion / disorder, you know like topsy-turvy, sort of upside down/back to front. That sort of thing.
> 
> Ive never heard it used in that context before, is that a Scottish thing?


 Topsy Turvy does mean confusion

This is the context I was using topsy in... https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Topsy probably slightly archaic now, but deffo not Scottish!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Greshie's Workout Log*
> 
> *Week Eight - Day Two*
> 
> ...


 We are desperate for rain down here mate. Its been uncomfortably hot for ages and for the first time in my memory we are getting grass fires. Wanstead Flats' burst into a huge wildfire that engulfed the grassland over the weekend (July 15) - the biggest grass fire in London's history.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> We are desperate for rain down here mate. Its been uncomfortably hot for ages and for the first time in my memory we are getting grass fires. Wanstead Flats' burst into a huge wildfire that engulfed the grassland over the weekend (July 15) - the biggest grass fire in London's history.


 We are due quite a bit of rain next week ... if we get too much I'll do a rain dance and send some southwards lol...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Week Nine Day One*

*Sat 21st July *

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:-* woke up to an overcast slightly rainy and very humid morning, doors and windows open in the hope of getting a through breeze! Decent session with weights adjusted here and there.

Not sure when the next session will be , hopefully Tuesday...

Have started to think about future training and investigate suitable regimes for senior's, and there isn't a great deal out there specifically for 60+ other than waffly articles that seem to start from the basis that anyone over 60 is decrepid... There are a few off the shelf routines that I've already tried which I might revisit or I just adapt a three day PPL regime... I also need to identify the aims of the training ... obviously fitness, muscle mass, flexibility (Yoga?) bone density, vascular health are all important ... I've got a week or so to put stuff together before my new hours start at the beginning of August when I am hoping to go down to three days a week at work, thus giving me an extra day to train, and hence the PPL for different body parts.

Anyway today is going to be spent laying vinyl tiles on my loft room floor so I better get to it... it's a large floor!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Nine- Day Two*

*Sat 28th JUly*

*Pullups:- * 3x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] 80

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:- * Very wet and humid morning; heavy rain doesn't seem to be cooling things down very much though we've had no thunder. Decent session with some weights up; all done and dusted in 40 minutes or so.

Not sure what is happening next week as whilst my new core hours come into effect I'm having to cover holiday absence at our neighbouring store which means going in on the Tuesday, and I have a feeling there might also be a task needing doing on Wednesday morning, although that shouldn't take long.

Still no nearer devising a new routine, however I have the first full week in August off so will look at it then.

Today shall be doing a bit of decorating, and tomorrow am out to lunch..

Hope you all have a good weekend !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Week Ten Day One*

*Sat 4th August*

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:- *At last a week off! Ended up working every day last week including longer than expected on Wednesday. Was out late last night so feeling a little jaded this morning, and it's already rather warm outside though cloudy. Session not too bad, weights lifted slightly subdued on the big lifts compared with previous sessions. Still need to think about a new routine but have plenty of time over the next week to decide what to do.

Next session will be Monday.

Lazy day today, bit of housework and general faffing. Plan to do some decorating over the next week but am not going to bust a gut trying to get everything done !

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gresh, hope you have a good weekend too. I'm currently sitting in my tweeny garden sipping a champagne cocktail and waiting for my pasta to finish boiling so I can eat. It's about 28 degrees and it's too hot for me, I'm an autumn girl, prefer it to be bright but a little sharp. Have never really loved the intense heat, wears me out.

i saw a good routine on tnation the other week for older bods, the guy who does the articles is an older chap and is in great shape. I will try to find his name for you so you can look him up and see if there is anything you can use from his workouts.

take care you...xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh, hope you have a good weekend too. I'm currently sitting in my tweeny garden sipping a champagne cocktail and waiting for my pasta to finish boiling so I can eat. It's about 28 degrees and it's too hot for me, I'm an autumn girl, prefer it to be bright but a little sharp. Have never really loved the intense heat, wears me out.
> 
> i saw a good routine on tnation the other week for older bods, the guy who does the articles is an older chap and is in great shape. I will try to find his name for you so you can look him up and see if there is anything you can use from his workouts.
> 
> take care you...xx


 Helloo Ena.. erm I mean Flubbles ... If you could get me the link to the Tnation article that would be grand ... had a lovely weekend doing very little, and thankfully the temperatures have dropped to more reasonable levels, was able to sit outside yesterday and not cook!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Ten- Day Two*

*Mon 6th August*

*Pullups:- * 3x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] 80

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes*:- A lazy weekend pottering has definitely paid off as I had a lot more energy this morning, even if it didn't translate into startling weight increases, but then that isn't the aim. And I did run out of steam with the Romanian Deads. May have to add weights to the pullups and chins....

It's raining here but I stall have windows open, it's muggy.... over the next two days plan to give the lounge and vestibule a fresh coat of paint... may also do some cooking !

Thankfully I wont have to water the garden!

Have harvested some french beans and finally have some tomatoes though they are still very green!.Courgettes have been a disappointment so far, I think the humidity in the greenhouse has caused them to rot off before they grow very much. Chilli's are doing well, and I should get a small crop of grapes.; and fingers crossed , some apples!

Next session will be Wednesday*  *


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Gershwin,

the chaps name is Charles Staley. There are loads of articles, and he is on FB too but I don't know much about that as I don't really go on there but if u take a look?

I've downloaded some of his stuff and tried it. See what you think. x O


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey Gershwin,
> 
> the chaps name is Charles Staley. There are loads of articles, and he is on FB too but I don't know much about that as I don't really go on there but if u take a look?
> 
> I've downloaded some of his stuff and tried it. See what you think. x O


 Thank you..... found him on FB and also done a google xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Week Ten Day Three*

*Weds 8th August*

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:- *Slept in this morning and was a little slow getting my act together, at least it's a little cooler up here and we've had rain first thing though it's stopped now... Did the usual suck it and see on the weights, bench felt heavy so on the first set so went lighter subsequently. Unintentionally upped the calf raise second set, which I managed reasonably until towards the end when I suddenly wondered why I was struggling... Some of the other exercises had slight adjustments in middle sets etc.

Will be googling Charles Staley articles properly later this week

Next session will either be Friday or maybe Saturday now as the cat has an appointment at the Vets first thing Friday and I'm out later

Off to Glasgow shopping today, pleased to say my 'todo' list for this week is on track


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Ten- Day Four*

*Sat** 11th August*

*Pullups:- * 3x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] 80

*Chins*:- 3x10

*Leg Raises:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:- *Hmmm interesting session in that weights were less on several of the exercises compared to the last corresponding session and some sets felt heavy. Not quite sure why this would be. other than possibly I didn't sleep as well as I thought, given I woke up with a twinge in my shoulder (now gone)

Still looking at a new routine, have taken a gander at Charles Staley and some of the stuff he recommends I'm already doing such as the whole body option... and I found a three day split on T nation which I may adapt to the equipment I have. My work patterns starting this coming week will be Monday, Thursday, Friday. Thursday working should normally only be 2.5 hrs... therefore training days need to fall in Tues/Weds/Sat/Sun with possibly Thurs after work as an addition. This fall of days is the only draw back to a three day full body as I'd have to do say Sun/Tues/Thurs or I suppose I could do a two weekly cycle eg Sat/Tues/Sat / Tues/Sat/Tues... this is what I need to think about, training after work on a Monday or Friday is not really an option, I'm too tired.

Anyway today I shall be doing some wallpaper stripping , alas by hand as I can't find the power lead for my stripper, however it is a very small area so shouldn't be too arduous... the wall will then be prepped for painting but I'm not going to bust my gut trying to do the painting today; now that I have two full days off in the week to get stuff done in!. Tomorrow I may go to Glasgow for the day...

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Week 11 Day One*

*Weds 15th August*

*Pushups**:- *2x15

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat* *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep* *Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lats/Fronts*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:*- Still no decisions about a future worout plan though have got three options in the running; two of which are mainstream and not tailored for us seniors. Think I will stick to full body and do Tues/Sat/Tues // Sat/Tues/Sat cycle and it has occured to me that I could create a routine that followed that cycle on an A/B basis .

After today's session I know I've worked out, even if the weights were largely static, and in the case of the extensions somewhat reduced, but as I say I go with the flow depending how I feel on the morning and how the workout progresses.

Next session will be Saturday.

Very overcast and grey here this morning though still warm... Going to have a shizzle day where bits and pieces get sorted , then out to dinner this evening ...

Hoper everyone is having a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Greshie's Workout Log*

*Week Eleven- Day Two*

*Sat** 18th August*

*Pullups:- * 3x10

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Ext* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rom Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] 80

*Chins:- *[email protected]

*Leg Raises:*- 3x10

*Bicycle Crunches*:-30

*Notes:*- A dreich August morning; the heating came on for a short while last night and again theis morning ... Decent session though I find the deads haevy going, not my favourite lift, added weight to the chins.

Have found a routine on Gym Geek which suits my objectives and equipment (ie free weights). On another site there was an interesting 5x5 workout aimed at 'seniors' but it included too many machine/I don't have that equipment exercises to be worth pursuing. Will write up the Gym Geek version this weekend with the aim of starting next Tuesday , sessions running Tues/Sat/Tues Sat/Tues/Sat ...

Today popping to the vets to get a prescription, my remaining cat now has liver/kidney and Thyroid issues , but she's still very bright even if not so active , but then what cat would be hugely acrtive when they reach a grand old age estimated to be between 21-24

Otherwise I might spend the day stripping off paper in the hall, there is a lot of blown plaster so I want that dealt with!

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 21st August* 

*Gym Geeks Three Day Split*

*Day One*

*Flat Bench* :- 10x40 12x45 10x47.5 12x50

*Bent over Rows*:- 12x30 10x35 10x37.5 10x40

*Military Press*:- 10x20 1x22.5 10x25 10x27.5

*Box Squats : *- 10x50 10x55 10x60 8x65

*Ez Bar Curls :- *10x20 12x22.5 12x25 12x27.5

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- 10x20 15x25 10x30 10x32.5

*Hanging leg raises*:- 4+4+6+5 

*Notes:- *Attempting hanging leg raises after triceps is cruel, my arms were killing me!; though I remember the last time I tried them (many moons ago) it was not successful; however I shall persevere!. First time I've done Military Press for a long time too, since this is another exercise I fail at; my left shoulder goes numb and collapses, however today's sets were ok, no great weight lifted but at least I completed the sets and reps, so that will be a suckitandsee job. I'm rubbish at full squats so have resorted to box, I might swop these for leg extensions . Enjoyed doing bent overs again. No huge weights lefted but am feeling the effects of this morning's session in a good way.

At last I am down to a three day working week, having today and tomorrow off. Today I shall finish stripping the hall, did half on Saturday before running out of steam, several patches of flaked plaster have appeared but it's just the top coat that's come away so am deliberating whether I can patch plaster these; it partly depends what I find today. Have plastered before and although the result would'nt gain me any qualifications, I'm going to use a lining paper or decent blown vynal to reline the walls anyway so any imperfections will be hidden. Then tomorrow will be shopping, chores, meeting a pal for coffee etc ... I now feel I'm back to being properly semi-retired !


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 21st August*
> 
> *Gym Geeks Three Day Split*
> 
> ...


 I find box squats very challenging in a different way

I feel they activate glutes and hamstrings more for some reason, I haven't figured out why yet though lol

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 26th August*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Day Two*

*Pullups* - 4x10

*DB Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Ext*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Arnold Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 4x15

*Notes*:- Spent yesterday relining the walls of the hallway with a stripe blown vynal; it's not a big space but with 9 doorways , light switches , alarm boxes and other paraphialia it's fiddly, I started at 9:30am and finished at 6pm... knackered... though the result looks very good, though I intend to emulsion ...

This morning's session was very suckitand see hence repeating weights on some sets. Not sure about the Arnold press or the triceps extension, didn't feel either of those hit any spots ... I love pullups, and good to do some DB curls for a change.

Final 'day' for this first session will either be Tuesday or Wednesday (re the emulsioning of above hallway)

Very dreich day here ... so am off up to Glasgow shopping

Hope everyone is having a good weekend !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 28th August*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Day Three*

*Bicycle Crunches:- *4x30

*SKull Crushers*:- 12x5 15.7.5 15x10 15x12.5 plus ez bar

*Preachers*:- 12x37.5 12x35 12x37.5 12x40

*DB Bent over rows:*- 10x11.8 10x14.3 10x16.8 10x19.3

*Lat traises*:- 12x6.8 15x6.8 15x9.3 15x9.3

*Calf Raises*:- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Incline Flyes:-* 15x6.8 15x9.3 15x12.8 15x12.8

*Notes:- *Starting off with Crunches was unusual but a good warm up . Enjoyed the skull crushers, though weight was a little low. Lat raises got progressively more difficult until form went completely out of the window on the last set despite babay weights lol. started too heavy on the Preachers so adjusted downwards then built up again.. Enjoyed the flyes too though kept the weights fairly static; it's nice to return to exercises you've not done for a while.

Session two will start on Saturday.

washing already out on the line, am going to have a day at home; just need to complete a couple of snaggings from Saturday's decorating marathon, do a big tidy up (am having an 'at home' for friends this coming Sunday and am planning a massive cookathon starting later this week) Tomorrow will be shopping and meeting up with the Chair of the charity I'm Secretary of, there are a number of Board related issues we need to discuss ! Would also like to get into the garden and jiffy it up a bit for the weekend ... it's looking a bit scraggy...

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 2nd Sept*
> 
> *Gym Geeks Three Day Split*
> 
> ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 4th September*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Session Two Day Two*

*Pullups* - 1x15 3x12

*DB Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Ext*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Arnold Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 2x30

Notes:- Was in work for a couple of hours first thing, home,coffee and sugar fix then straight into the Gym... pleased with this session as weights and reps are up on most exercises. Am deifniately feeling the results of this three day split, though I suspect ideally I should have two days rest between each workout.

Final day for this session will be Saturday

Lovely autumnal day here, washing out on the line, and after lunch I will probably do a bit of gardening ...

Hope everyone is having a good week !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 8th September*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Day Three*

*Bicycle Crunches:- *3x30

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x10 15.x15 15x20 15x22.5 plus ez bar

*Preachers*:- 12x40 12x42.5 45 12x47.5

*DB Bent over rows:*- 15x9.3 10x11.8 10x14.3 10x16.8

*Lat raises*:- 12x6.8 15x6.8 15x9.3 15x9.3 15x6.8

*Calf Raises*:- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Incline Flyes:-* 15x6.8 15x9.3 15x9.3 15x6.8

*Notes:- *Not been too great this week after Tuesday, flare up of an old issue has led to a great deal of discomfort 'down below', loss of appetite and general yukkiness, not helped by the fact that I was working extra to cover colleague holiday. Although I feel perkier this morning, it's going to be a quiet weekend, and if there is no great improvement then off to my GP next week!

This morning's session was a mixed bag with increases in weights or reps on some exercises and falls in weight on others ... however decent workout.

Hopefully the next session will be Tuesday morning.

Waiting for a parcel redelivery then quick trip to Tesco's shopping, otherwise just gonna chill!

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 8th September*
> 
> *Gym Geek's Three Day Split*
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't be fu**ing around with that mate, Id be straight down the Dr's.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wouldn't be fu**ing around with that mate, Id be straight down the Dr's.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon


 Yes, this Gresh, get to the docs straight away........sorry you are feeling poorly again with this, big hugs over the ether to you. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Yes, this Gresh, get to the docs straight away........sorry you are feeling poorly again with this, big hugs over the ether to you. X


 Thanks peeps; I think it's sorting itself out, much perkier and appetitie back, still a bit dodgy below but it's not as bad as at was ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 11th September*

*Gym Geeks Three Day Split*

*Session Three Day One*

*Flat Bench* :- 10x40 12x45 10x50 12x52.5

*Bent over Rows*:- 12x30 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5

*Military Press*:- 10x6.8 10x9.3 10x10.3 10x10.3

*Box Squats : *- 8x70 8x80 10x90 8x100

*Ez Bar Curls :- *15x10 15x15 15x20 15x25

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- 15x20 15x25 10x30 10x32.5

*Hanging leg raises*:- 15+15+15

*Notes:*- Lovely early autumnal morning after a shedload of rain last night... Decent session with some weight increments here and there, hit a ton on the box squats. Hanging leg raises are getting better, though I should be doing 4 sets of 30 ! ; something to aim for!. I think I may revert to the ez bar od barbell for the Military Press ...

Next session will probably be on Sunday as am busy Saturday with our local Pride event.

Today is chores, popping into town, etc etc ... also have a hedge to fisnish cutting but it's too wet at the moment; might leave that until tomorrow afternoon as long as the weather holds!

Hope you all are haiving a good week !


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Greshie.

Been a while since I last posted but it's good to see you're still hard at it, looking over the past few pages.

Hope you get over the injury/illness soon bud. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Hi Greshie.
> 
> Been a while since I last posted but it's good to see you're still hard at it, looking over the past few pages.
> 
> Hope you get over the injury/illness soon bud. :thumbup1:


 Thank you, yes no more pain killers.... and things are slowly returning to normal, though am still considering seeing my GP ....

I'm consistent if nothing else ... just plug away in an effort to keep trim and fit !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 16th September*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

*Session Three Day Two*

*Pullups* - 15, 12, 12, 1

*DB Curls:*- 12x9.3 12x11.8 7x14.3 10x11.8

*Incline Press:*- 12x40 10x45 10x50 8x55

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- 10x20 15x25 12x30 12x32.5

*Military Press*:- 12x10 15x15 [email protected] 15x20 plus ex bar

*Leg Press*:- 12x70 12x80 12x90 12x95

*Crunches*:- 30, 20,20

Notes:- Very busy day yesterday, first Pride event in Dumfries for 10 years, and the first in the town centre, was brilliant, and capped off with a 'Queer Haggis' performance at the Theatre Royal in the evening . Well deserved lie in this morning with a cuppa first thing .

However a good session weights up, although I cocked up on a couple of exercises, Miltary press rather than Arnold Press and donr't know my Tricep Extensions from Pushdowns ...

Next session is likely to be Wednesday as am having to go into work on Tuesday...

Today will be picking apples, baking bread and stuff ..... 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 8th September*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Session Three Day Three*

*Bicycle Crunches:- *3x30

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x5 15.x7.5 15x10 15x12.5 plus ez bar

*Preachers*:- 12x30 12x32.5 12x35 12x37.5

*DB Bent over rows:*- 12x9.3 10x11.8 10x14.3 10x16.8

*Lat raises*:- 12x6.8 10x9.3 10x10.3 10x9.3

*Calf Raises*:- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Incline Flyes:-* 15x9.3 12x11.8 14x14.3 12x11.8

*Notes:- *Storm whatsit is rattling around the house so I had a longer lie in bed than usual this morning; I do have to go out shopping at some point, and am out for drinks this evening by which time hopefully the wind will have died down. This session turned into a bit of a de-load but is none the worse for that; I no longer chase weights.

Next session will be Saturday, the start of a week off work! yey!

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 23rd September*

*Gym Geeks Three Day Split*

*Session Four Day One*

*Flat Bench* :- 10x40 12x45 10x50 10x50

*Bent over Rows*:- 12x40 10x42.5 10x45 10x47.5

*Military Press*:- 12x10 12x15 12x17.5 12x20 plus ez bar

*Box Squats : *- 8x65 8x75 10x85 10x95

*Ez Bar Curls :- *12x15 15x17.5 12x20 15x22.5

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- 15x30 15x32.5 10x35 10x37.5

*Hanging leg raises*:- 10+12+15

*Notes:- *Cracked on with some decorating yesterday, emulsioning the hallway. Beautiful morning here, cloudless skies but cold. Will probably do some garden tidying, and continue to setup my 'new' laptop. Have this coming week off but there is a huge list of stuff I want to get done including getting stuff onto Ebay, going to the tip , and a bit more decorating . Car is also going in to have it's alloys refurbished.

This morning's session was good, some weights up, some down slightly , leg raises are getting better though whether they work for me is a different matter.

Next session will be Tuesday.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 26th September*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

*Session Four Day Two*

*Pullups* - 4x10

*DB Curls:*- 10x9.3 10x10.5 10x11.75 10x13

*Incline Press:*- 12x40 10x42.5 10x45 12x47.5

*Tricep OH Ext*:- 20x6.8 20x8 20x9.25 20x10.25

*Arnold Press*:- 10x6.8 10x8 [email protected] 10x10.25

*Leg Press*:- 12x70 12x75 12x60 12x85

*Crunches*:-20,15,15

*Notes *Yesterday never happened for various reasons, this morning is very dreich, and slightly chilly. Decent workout even though didn't hit the weights from previous sessions on some lifts, but I don't worry as long as I feel exercised and got muscles and blood pumping.

Achieved quite a lot this week so far, with a bit of decorating completed, some work to the garden, car alloys refurbed, and b usy setting up my new laptop. Today need to pick up a parcel and get stuff onto ebay. catching up with some friends this evening.

Next session is likely to be Saturday, having my Nibido shot Friday morning so give it time to kick in!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday t29h September*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Session Four **Day Three*

*Bicycle Crunches:- *3x30

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x10 15.x12.5 15x15 15x17.5 plus ez bar

*Preachers*:- 12x35 12x37.5 12x39.75 12x40

*DB Bent over rows:*- 12x9.3 10x11.8 10x14.3 10x16.8

*Lat raises*:- 15x6.8 12x9.3 10x10.3 12x9.3

*Calf Raises*:- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Incline Flyes:-* 12x9.3 12x11.8 12x14.3 15x11.8

*Notes: *Mixed bag this morning, some sets weights /reps upped, others with drop sets, but feeling good. Feels cooler today, and we are due frost the next couple of nights so am going to bring a few tender plants in pots into the greenhouse overnight, they can go out again next week when the weather warms up!

Waiting for a call from the Vet's, my cat has been on kidney diet food and medication for thyroid, but I'm now having problems... otherwise might wash the car and finish off the list of jobs I set myself this week ...

Next session will be Tuesday

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 2nd October *

*Gym Geeks Three Day Split*

*Session Five Day One*

*Flat Bench* :- 10x40 12x45 10x50 10x55

*Bent over Rows*:- 12x40 10x42.5 10x45 10x47.5

*Military Press*:- 12x10 12x12.5 12x15 12x17.5 plus ez bar

*Leg Extensions : *- 10x40 10x45 10x50 10x55

*Ez Bar Curls :- *12x20 15x22.5 12x25 15x27.5 plus bar

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- 15x25 15x30 10x35 10x37.5

*Hanging leg raises*:- 15+15+12

*Notes*:- Glorious sunny autumnal morning here. Good session with some upping of weights /reps here and there, definitely have more energy after the nibido shot . Decided to swop squats for Leg Extensions for a change.

Today is shopping followed by a bit of gardeningm, then tomorrow I'm having the rear hedge reduced in height.

Next session will be Sunday; am in Edinburgh on Saturday ..

Hope everyone is having a good week 

#


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 7th October*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

*Session Five Day Two*

*Pullups* - 16,10,10, 12

*DB Curls:*- 10x9.3 10x11.8 1-0x14.3 10x11.8

*Incline Press:*- 10x40 10x42.5 10x45 10x47.5

*Tricep Extension*:- 10x6.8 12x9.3 10x11.8 15x9.3

*Arnold Press*:- 12x6.8 10x9.3 [email protected] 10x9.3

*Leg Press*:- 10x70 10x80 10x90 15x85

*Crunches*:- 30, 20

*Notes*:- Tired this morning , long day yesterday in Edinburgh. Temperatures are also dropping , there is a definite chill in the garage so time to swop shorts for sweatpants!

Mixed session including some drop sets, may knock the tricep extensions for tricep pushdowns which seem to hit the spot better.

Next session will be Tues or Weds.

Today will bve spent getting ebay sales ready to post and then later this afternoon a pal is coming round for coffee and cake and to take a look at the garden !

#theremustalwaysbecake 

have a good Sunday all!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 7th October*
> 
> *Gym Geek's Three Day Split*
> 
> ...


 Cake is good, but I,m not interested in Lemon drizzle or the like, now coffee and walnut cake, that's Man cake, cake with nuts :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cake is good, but I,m not interested in Lemon drizzle or the like, now coffee and walnut cake, that's Man cake, cake with nuts :thumb


 Coffee in a cake.......bleurrggghhhhh....

orange polenta cake made with fresh whole oranges with a massive dollop of crime fraiche.....mmmmmmmmm.......now that's a cake! :thumb

or chocolate mousse cake (no mousses were injured during the making of this by the way).. with a thick raspberry sauce/coulis/jus/dollop?...phwoaaarrrrr.....

humph.....I'm getting a serious case of cake making lust occurring......oh! Just reminded myself, chocolate and chestnut cake...oooo myyyyeeeeee....soooo rich and delicious with fresh double cream drizzled around it and marinated oranges...my speciality....errrrr.....

actually all 3 are my speciality....hummmm.....which one to go for...decisions decision.....and...uh gurrrrrrr......just thought of the other one, chocolate and beetroot....now that's a corker...AND contains one of my 5 a day so gotta be good right?....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

duplicate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Coffee in a cake.......bleurrggghhhhh....
> 
> orange polenta cake made with fresh whole oranges with a massive dollop of crime fraiche.....mmmmmmmmm.......now that's a cake! :thumb
> 
> ...


 orange polenta, chocolate and chestnut, chocolate and beetroot. Ive never had any of those. I am seriously lacking in cake experience. Its something I plan to work on. :drool:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 10th October*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Session Five Day Three*

*Bicycle Crunches:- *3x30

*Skull Crushers*:- 10x20 12.x22.5 15x20 15x17.5 plus ez bar

*Preachers*:- 12x35 12x40 10x45 12x42.5

*DB Bent over rows:*- 10x9.3 12x11.8 12x14.3 12x11.8

*Lat raises*:- 10x6.8 10x9.3 10x10.3 10x9.3

*Calf Raises*:- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Incline Flyes:-* 10x9.3 12x11.8 12x9.3 20x14.3

*Notes:- *Went to a Yoga class last night for the first time in years, and I loved it, I knew the teacher from a taster session at the Allanton Peace Sanctuary open day in summer and she is very good. I did Yoga in London for a while but it was a small room facing the Croydon road whwere we were jam packed in with intrusive road noise, whereas last night was a large room on the Crichton Campus and was so peaceful. Did it have an effect on this morning's session? Yes . I was able to empty my mind and focus on breathing and on each set and rep.

I didn't keep up yoga last time because my job took me away from home so often (plus the classroom environment wasn't great) but now I no longer travel for work, I'm determined to keep going; the stretching the yoga entails must be so good for weight training and flexibility as well as the discipline of being able to listen to your body and empty your mnind.

This morning's session was good, had some drop sets on a suck it and see basis, was a bit over optimistic on the skulls.

Next session starts Saturday.

Was going to Glasgow for the day today, but the weather is glorious with temperatures forecast in the early 20's so am going to sort more of the garden ready for winter.

No cake baking this week as still have some chocolate brownies, coconut cake, and some biscuits to finish off !

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 10th October*
> 
> *Gym Geek's Three Day Split*
> 
> ...


 Good for you mate. I have tried several types of yoga, I prefer Hatha or Ashtanga yoga, Kundalini pisses me off and I am not interested in visualising energy flows ( I just lie there thinking WTF?) and Bikram is just to fast to relax.

For me its the teacher that makes all the difference, the way instructions are given and the voice tone - speed of speech etc make so much difference but when its good its almost hypnotic when you are relaxing into the poses.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 13th October *

*Gym Geeks Three Day Split*

*Session Six Day One*

*Flat Bench* :- 10x45 12x50 10x55 10x57.5

*Bent over Rows*:- 12x40 10x42.5 10x45 10x47.5

*Military Press*:- 10x10 10x12.5 10x15 10x17.5 plus ez bar

*Leg Extensions : *- 10x40 10x45 10x50 10x55

*Ez Bar Curls :- *15x10 15x15 15x17.5 15x20 plus bar

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- 15x25 12x30 10x35 12x37.5

*Hanging leg raises*:- 15+11+9

*Notes:*- Wet and miserable morning, laid in bed longer than usual and was in two minds whether to leave this session until tomorrow, however got my act together and had a decent session, weights/reps varied from previous session a little but still feeling a buzz.

Quick trip to Homebase and otherwise not going to do very much; supposed to be fine tomorrow and have a tree to plant! might do some baking too !

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 17th October*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

*Session Six Day Two*

*Pullups* - 10,10,12, 12

*DB Curls:*- 10x9.3 10x11.8 10x14.3 10x11.8

*Incline Press:*- 10x40 10x45 10x47.5 10x50

*Tricep Extension*:- 10x6.8 12x9.3 10x11.8 15x9.3

*Arnold Press*:- 12x6.8 10x9.3 [email protected] 10x9.3

*Leg Press*:- 10x70 10x80 10x90 15x95

*Crunches*:- 20, 20

*Notes *Not a bad session this morning. Yoga again last night helped focus on breathing and concentration, although distracted a couple of times by my cat, who at 21 years old is now showing increasing signs of frailty (although she managed to jump up onto the kitchen worktops this morning , so still has some spring in her legs). Not keen on tricep extensions; they don't seem to hit much of a spot, so am thinking of replacing with something else!.

Next session will be Saturday.

Today have a pal coming over for coffee and cake this afternoon, before then want to get a couple of things onto Ebay and have a quick tidy up..

Hope everyone is having a good week !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Triceps...you could lay on your back and hold a weight above your head then slowly bend your arms with the weight down to your forehead and back up? I like this one, I get to have a lie down AND do weights...win win?? hahahaha....

or....rope pull downs turning your hands round at the bottom to get a good squeeze?

or.....another fave of mine.....close grip barbell press, hits the triceps nicely.

cake and coffee without moi? wut?? what sort of cake please? and DON'T tell BB!! hurrr hurrr...cake monster... 

take care you..beeeg hurrrgs...xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 24th October*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Session Six** Day Three*

*Bicycle Crunches:- *3x30

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x10 15x15 15x20 15x25 plus ez bar

*Preachers*:- 12x35 12x37.5 12x40 12x42.5

*Bent over rows:*- 10x40 10x45 10x50 10x52.5

*Lat raises*:- 15x6.8 12x9.3 12x10.3 10x9.3

*Calf Raises*:- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Incline Flyes:-* 12x9.3 12x11.8 10x12.8 15x11.8

*Notes*:- Late writing up this session, laid in longer than usual on Sunday morning, got a phone call just as I finished the session and needed to get to Glasgow by early afternoon!. Looking backe seems a decewnt enough session with a variation of weights/reps on some exercises.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Triceps...you could lay on your back and hold a weight above your head then slowly bend your arms with the weight down to your forehead and back up? I like this one, I get to have a lie down AND do weights...win win?? hahahaha....
> 
> or....rope pull downs turning your hands round at the bottom to get a good squeeze?
> 
> ...


 Banana and Fig cake ... had some ripe bananas and some figs lurking in the larder. made a really moist cake ... I cut a slice for you and ate it in your absence   :tongue10: 

Yes will have th think about the triceps... close grip barbell sounds a plan!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 24th October *

*Gym Geeks Three Day Split*

*Session Seven Day One*

*Flat Bench* :- 10x40 10x45 10x50 10x55

*Bent over Rows*:- 10x40 10x42.5 10x45 10x47.5

*Military Press*:- 12x10 12x15 12x17.5 10x20 plus ez bar

*Leg Extensions : *- 12x435 12x40 12x45 12x50

*Ez Bar Curls :- *15x10 15x15 15x20 15x25 plus bar

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- 15x25 12x30 12x35 12x37.5

*Hanging leg raises*:- 10+10+7

*Notes:*- Doing sessions on a Wednesday morning as appear to be more focused and supple after yoga on the Tuesday night. Some variations on weights and reps again. Leg raises were a bit of a fail, not helped by changing hand position on the final set. though I'm actually not sure whether they work very well ... may think of something else instead.

Next session likely to be Saturday morning.

Doing house stuff today including moving some plants from outside indoors, and might do some baking. Am waiting for a tree delivery, so if that comes will get it planted asap.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 27th October*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

*Session Seven Day Two*

*Pullups* - 4x12

*DB Curls:*- 10x9.3 10x11.8 10x12.8 10x11.8

*Incline Press:*- 10x40 10x45 10x47.5 10x50

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- 15x25 12x30 12x32.5 12x35

*Arnold Press*:- 12x6.8 10x9.3 [email protected] 12x9.3

*Leg Press*:- 12x70 15x80 15x85 15x90

*Crunches*:- 20, 20

Notes:- Beautiful sunny morning here but very cold outside. Took my time on this session and decent lifts with some variations on weights/reps but feeling energised now.

Off to town to meet up with friends for coffee and cake and do a bit of shopping, then tomorrow need to catch up on a few jobs about the house.

Hoping the next session will be Tuesday; am covering for co-worker holiday and it's the start of Christmas mayhem... if it were up to me I'd outlaw Christmas until the start of December ....

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hoping the next session will be Tuesday; am covering for co-worker holiday and it's the start of Christmas mayhem... if it were up to me I'd outlaw Christmas until the start of December ....

i agree, although I'd outlaw it permanently.....yes....I am the Christmas grinch...bahhhhhh!!

X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 3rd November*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Session Seven** Day Three*

*Bicycle Crunches:- *3x30

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x10 15x12.5 15x15 15x17.5 plus ez bar

*Preachers*:- 12x30 12x35 12x37.5 12x40

*Bent over rows:*- 10x40 10x42.5 12x45 12x47.5

*Lat raises*:- 15x6.8 12x9.3 10x11.8 15x9.3

*Calf Raises*:- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Incline Flyes:-* 15x6.8 15x9.3 12x11.8 15x9.3

*Notes:-* Tuesday didn't happen, was the week from hell at work and am thankful it's done and dusted. Slept in this morning listening to the wind and rain , I think we have storm someone or other. Weights on main exercises were lighter than the last day three, but still felt a decent workout.

I need to venture out today, supermarket run and for a coffee and catch up with a pal.

Next session will be Tuesday/Wednesday and then Saturday, after which I am away down south for a week .

Hope everyone has a decent weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 7th November*

*Gym Geeks Three Day Split*

*Session Eight Day One*

*Flat Bench* :- 12x40 12x45 12x50 12x55

*Bent over Rows*:- 10x40 12x42.5 10x45 10x47.5

*Military Press*:- 10x10 12x15 10x17.5 12x20 plus ez bar

*Leg Extensions : *- 10x40 12x45 12x50 12x55

*Ez Bar Curls :- *15x10 15x15 15x20 15x22.5 plus bar

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- 15x25 12x27.5 12x30 12x32.5

*Hanging leg raises*:- 15+15+15

*Notes*:- always a bit more flexible the morning after a yoga session, the stretching obviously works. Am waiting to get some of the exercises we do emailed so I can practice at home. Today's workout was a mixed bag, a few reps upped and nice steady weights.

Next session will be first thing Saturday and then a week off down south.

Today catching up with chores and going to see 'The Wife' at our local arts film centre tonight; it was filmed locally.

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Mr G long time no speak, glad you're still pumping away.

I've started yoga on a Sunday morning at are local Marie hall does help especially the type of work i do.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Hoping the next session will be Tuesday; am covering for co-worker holiday and it's the start of Christmas mayhem... if it were up to me I'd outlaw Christmas until the start of December ....
> 
> i agree, although I'd outlaw it permanently.....yes....I am the Christmas grinch...bahhhhhh!!
> 
> X


 Couldn't agree more , Xmas just stresses me out to no end. Nothing to do with the Xmas spirit anymore

x

PS hope you're doing well Greshie


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Hi Mr G long time no speak, glad you're still pumping away.
> 
> I've started yoga on a Sunday morning at are local Marie hall does help especially the type of work i do.


 Yes indeedy still hitting the weights tho' not as heavy as I used to !

Hope you are well !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 18th November*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

*Session Eight Day Two*

*Pullups* - 4x12

* EZ Curls:*- 10x10 10x15 12x20 10x22.5 plus bar

*Incline Press:*- 10x40 10x452.5 10x45 10x47.5

*OH Tricep Pushdowns*:- 10x6.8 12x9.3 10x11.8 10x9.3

*Arnold Press*:- 12x6.8 12x9.3 [email protected] 12x9.3

*Leg EXT*:- 12x40 12x45 12x50 12x55

*Crunches*:- 20, 20

Notes:- First session after my holiday and before I went down with a heavy cold


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tues 20th November*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

* Session Eight** Day Three*

*Bicycle Crunches:- *3x30

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x10 15x15 15x17.5 15x15 plus ez bar

*Preachers*:- 12x35 12x40 12x45 12x47.5

*Bent over rows:*- 12x40 10x42.5 10x45 10x47.5

*Lat raises*:- 10x6.8 10x9.3 10x10.3 10x9.3

*Calf Raises*:- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Incline Flyes:-* 15x6.8 15x9.3 12x11.8 15x9.3

*Notes:*- Didin't train for over a week due to working extra hours and fighting a cold ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 28th November*

*Gym Geeks Three Day Split*

*Session Nine Day One*

*Flat Bench* :- 10x40 10x45 10x50 10x55

*Bent over Rows*:- 10x40 10x45 10x50 10x55

*Military Press*:- 10x10 10x15 10x20 10x22.5 plus ez bar

*Leg Extensions : *- 12x40 12x45 12x50 10x55

*Ez Bar Curls :- *10x10 10x15 10x20 10x22.5 plus bar

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- 10x30 10x35 10x37.5 10x40

*Hanging leg raises*:- 10+10+12

*Notes:- *Finally back to rights (just about - still a bit sniffly), and life got in the way over the weekend so didn't train on Sunday.

This will probably be the last session of the Gym Geek routine as the gym is being moved from the garage to the loft room. The move requires a change in equipment as the power cage wont fit . So am returning to a squat /bench rack, a shorter bar with 1 inch plates , replacing the bench like for like so will have leg extension/ preachers attachments, as well as the EZ bar and also more dumbbells. One positive out of this is I'll have the space to do walking lunges! I'll also still be able to do pullups . The cage, oly bar and 2" plates will be listed on the local for sale and wanted in due course.

The space in the garage will be used as a potting shed for the immediate future, though the long term aim is to convert into living space.

Miserable wet day here, and unfortunately I need to go out shortly ...

Next session should be Saturday/Sunday

Have a good week !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 1st December*

*Gym Geek's Three Day Split*

*Session Nine Day One*

*Pullups* - 4x10

* EZ Curls:*- 10x10 10x15 12x20 10x22.5 plus bar

*Incline Press:*- 10x40 10x42.5 10x45 10x47.5

*OH Tricep Ext*:- 10x10 12x12.5 10x15 10x17.5 plus ez bar

*Arnold Press*:- 10x6.8 10x9.3 [email protected] 10x9.3

*Leg Ext*:- 12x40 12x42.5 12x45 12x50

*Crunches*:- 20, 20,20

*Notes:- *Awoke to another dreich morning, however soon powered through the workout and then got down to assembling a storage unit for the dumbbells and plates, and now just have to complete the rubber matting and move what I'm keeping from the equipment in the garage and the new setup will be ready to go. Out shopping with pals this afternoon, so it will probably be tomorrow before everything is completed. Also need to devise a suitable routine .

Next session will be either Tuesday or Wednesday

Have a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 1st December*
> 
> *Gym Geek's Three Day Split*
> 
> ...


 Nice, you will have to post up a picture of your new gym when your done


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 7th December*

*Basic Workout - Day One*

*Pullups/Chins* :- 4x10

*Incline Bench*:- 10x30 10x35 10x40 10x45

*Leg Extension:*- 12x30 112x35 12x40 12x45

*DB Curls*:- 10x9.6 10x11.8 12x9.6

*Flyes:-* 12x6.8 12x9.3 12x11.8 15x9.3

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 2x30

*Notes:*- First day using new kit, and I found I'd assembled the bench incorrectly, the position bar is the wrong way round hence flat bench became Inclines! Thankfully it's easy to sort as the bar can be unbolted and turned around fairly easily. Also found I need more 1" plates in due course. The Pullups have to be done on an over the door frame attachment, not quite as good as the facility on the cage but it appears to do the trick. Interestingly I didn't notice much difference between using a 5ft bar and the 7ft oly bar, both appeared to require the same amount of effort, physics must be involved here somewhere, something to do with distribution of weight or whatever.

Generally working out in my loft room is a lot pleasanter than in the garage.

The old kit has been sold. The bench went to a Dad who wants it for his son, and the cage , leg press, oly bar and weights went to a young guy who has set up a gym in an old warehouse together with a bunch of pals, they each pay £50 a month at the moment to pay for equipment, the rent on the warehouse room is peanuts... so good for them!

Next session will be Saturday by which time I'll have sorted the bench. A very dreich day here on the Scottish Riviera, so have some baking planned, and a trip[ to town to bank the sale proceeds ... which has gone a long way to cover the cost of the new kit!

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, you will have to post up a picture of your new gym when your done


 Will do though it's all very basic!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 8th December*

*Basic Workout - Day Two*

*Chins:- *4x12

*Flat Bench*:- 10x35 10x40 10x42.5 10x45

*Calf Raises:*- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Preacher Curls:*- 15x25 12x30 12x30 15x27.5

*Lying Leg Curls*:- 12x15 12x17.5 12x20 12x22.5

*Crunches*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- late write up of Saturday's session. Calf raises were interesting as I had to do them straight off the floor, so didn't get complete range of movement.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 12 December *

*Basic Workout Day Three*

*Chins:-* 4x10

*Walking Lunges :-* 10x13.6 10x18.6 10x23.6

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x5 15x10 15x15 plus bar

*Narrow Grip Bench:-* 10x30 10x35 8x37.5 6x40 plus bar

*Deads*:- 10x30 8x40 8x45 8x50 plus bar

*Notes *I can do 5 lunge paces across the loft room and 5 back... quite enjoyed them! Deads were very light as now I have to think about the floor, even with rubber matting. ran out of steam with the bench.

Have taken a couple of pictures and uploaded to Onedrive so just need to wait until they down load onto the laptop.

Next session will be Saturday or Sunday!

Not sure what to do today, may take a trip to Glasgow

Hope everyone's week is going well


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are a couple of shots of the new gym, as you can see all very simple and basic


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 15th December *

*Basic Workout Week Two, Day One*

*Chins:-* 4x10

*Flat Bench:*- 10x30 10x35 10x40 10x42.5

*Leg Ext:*- 12x30 12x35 12x40 12x45

*Seated DB Curls*:- 10x9.3 12x11.8 9x14.3 12x11.8

*Flyes*:- 12x6.8 12x9.3 12x9.3 12x11.8

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 2x30 1x120

*Notes:- *Those deads and walking lunges from Wednesday might have been baby weights but boy I felt them the next day ! Work now involves quite a bit of stooping and my hammies screamed everytime I did so... just about recovered this morning lol.

I've just replicated the first of the sessions for this morning, slight adjustments in weights /reps. At some point I will set down a proper routine with reference to my favourite idea mining source, bodybuilding.com

Supposed to snow today, though nothing yet, though it is windy, out this afternoon with friends for coffee and cake, and have a conundrum, the forced fan element on my oven has gone, though the other settings still work ok, deliberating whether to replace the oven now or to buy a new one before anything else goes; typically it's just out of it's 5 year warranty!

Next session will either be Tuesday or Wednesday

Have a great weekend !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lovely gym room Gresh, I like it very much! :thumb and yes....NEW oven quick before the holiday season arrives...mine us also starting to play up a bit but can't get a new one till the new year....love my oven, lost without it as I love cooking....take care and have a good week dear Gresh...by the way, nice new avi, handsome, quite handsome..  x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

The loft gym is looking good mate :thumbup1:

where are you doing the chin ups?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> The loft gym is looking good mate :thumbup1:
> 
> where are you doing the chin ups?


 Cheers :thumbup1: all very simple. Regards chins etc have an over the door attachment downstairs ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 18th December*

*Basic Workout - Day Two*

*Pullups:- *4x10

*Incline Bench*:- 10x30 10x35 10x40 10x42.5

*Calf Raises:*- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Preacher Curls:*- 15x20 15x25 12x30 15x32.5

*Lying Leg Curls*:- 12x15 12x17.5 12x20 12x22.5

*Crunches*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- Another miserably dreich morning here, decent session, which has hit the spots... have to be a little careful rehooking the bar after bench work.

Shopping and Nebido shot are on today's agenda. Tomorrow a service engineer will be coming to look at my oven, the fan element has blown; we can get spare parts but am still mulling whether to repair or to upgrade ...

Next session will be Sunday, am working for a few hours on Saturday.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 23rd December *

*Basic Workout Day Three*

*Chins:-* 4x10

*Walking Lunges :-* 12x13.6 12x18.6 12x23.6

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x10 15x15 15x17.5 plus bar

*Narrow Grip Bench:-* 10x30 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 plus bar

*Deads*:- 10x30 10x40 8x45 10x50 plus bar

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x20

*Notes *:- Some changes to weight/rep ratios. Managed to add an extra 'walk' to the lunges !

Next session will be Christmas morning as I'm having to go into work for a while on Boxing day

Dreich here, am going to spend the rest of the morning baking a cake as a present for friends of mine.



Flubs said:


> Lovely gym room Gresh, I like it very much! :thumb and yes....NEW oven quick before the holiday season arrives...mine us also starting to play up a bit but can't get a new one till the new year....love my oven, lost without it as I love cooking....take care and have a good week dear Gresh...by the way, nice new avi, handsome, quite handsome..  x


 Thank you Flubbles, the veluxes face south so I get any winter sunshine (not that there is much of that around at the moment lol) And yes new oven bought  very pleased with it, though I forwent the steam option in the end, thought the controls on the models I was looking at felt a bit plasticky !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just dropped in to wish you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just dropped in to wish you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you BB . Hope you had a great Christmas break too


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 29th December *

*Basic Workout Week Three, Day One*

*Pullups:-* 4x10

*Flat Bench:*- 10x30 10x35 10x40 10x42.5

*Leg Ext:*- 10x30 10x35 10x40 10x45

*Seated DB Curls*:- 10x9.3 10x11.8 10x9.3

*Flyes*:- 10x6.8 10x9.3 10x11.8 10x9.3

*Crunches*:- 2x20

*Notes:*- Looks like a decent day ahead, and relatively mild for December, though I always think the worst weather comes in the first few months of the new year. This morning's session was lighter than recent, but none the worse for it. Next weights session will either be Tuesday or Wednesday.

Friends of mine gave me a Yoga for Men book for Christmas. Have already practiced a 'Standing Relief' routine which has definitely energised me after work. Tomorrow am going to attempt a Total-Body Strength routine which includes some positions I've done in class, such as warrior, standing Bow, but also includes high lunges, squat, plank, side plank etc... all obviously without weights....

Today have shopping to do, and also have changed my car, so need to start prepping the old one for sale.

Hope everyone has a good weekend !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy new year Gresh, wishing you all things good for 2019. I've got the worst cold ever, throat, cough, the lot, bah!!.....take care you..xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy new year Gresh, wishing you all things good for 2019. I've got the worst cold ever, throat, cough, the lot, bah!!.....take care you..xx


 Aww poor you  there seems to be a lot of bugs going around at the moment! Hope you feel better soon xxx And a Happy New Year xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 2nd January 2019 *

*Basic Workout Week Three - Day Two*

*Chins:- *4x10

*Incline Bench*:- 10x30 10x35 10x40 10x42.5

*Calf Raises:*- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Preacher Curls:*- 12x25 12x30 12x32.5 12x35

*Lying Leg Curls*:- 12x20 12x22.5 12x25 12x27.5

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x20

*Notes *Lovely bright and very frosty morning. Decent session upping the leg curls and preachers a little.

Next session will either be Saturday or Sunday.

Am getting into the Yoga For Men book I was given . Have done a couple of Total Body Strength routine practices in addition to the Standing Relief practice I try to do after work. Classes start again next Tuesday...

Can't decide whether to have a shopping trip to Glasgow or to veg at home today...

Whatever you are doing Happy New Year and lets hope it's a good one!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 6th January *

*Basic Workout Week Three Day Three*

*Chins/Pullups alternate:-* 4x10

*Walking Lunges :-* 12x13.6 12x18.6 12x23.6

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x10 15x15 15x17.5 plus bar

*Narrow Grip Bench:-* 10x30 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 plus bar

*Deads*:- 10x30 10x40 8x45 10x50 plus bar

*Crunches*:- 2x20

*Notes *:- A dreich Sunday morning, one of those 'nothing' January days. Yesterday morning did another of the Yoga Total-Strength sessions, which certainly gave me some energy!

This morning's session was workmanlike; I like the walking lunges, far better than standing lunges.

Next session will be Wednesday.

Today I think I am going to tidy the 'study' part of the loft room; I'm sure there is an awful lot of stuff I can shred!, and also put away the few Christmas decorations I had out.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gresh, im ahead of you on the tidying front. I just had a mamoth clear out and feeling very saintly, he hee. I like walking lunges too.....but not....but yes...if you know what I mean? Pain, pleasure thing....and the sliding down the radiator to sit on the loo routine, :lol:

i did legs and glutes this morning as usual on a Sunday, cleared out rubbish stuff and about to have shin beef cooked in red wine with mustard mash...yum...

weather this end is very dull and cloudy but better than snow and ice which stops me from doing things. May watch a film later then get ready for work. Have a good week Gresh, xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 16th Jan*

*Basic Workout Week Four, Day One*

*Pullups/Chins alternate :-* 4x10

*Flat Bench:*- 10x35 10x40 8x45 8x42.5

*Leg Ext:*- 12x30 12x35 12x40 12x45

*Seated DB Curls*:- 12x9.3 10x11.8 12x9.3 10x11.8

*Flyes*:- 12x6.8 12x9.3 20x11.8 12x9.3

*Crunches*:- 2x20

*Notes:- *Been down with the lurgy again; started last Tuesday and still not fully recovered , though managed to go to Yoga last night and have also done a couple of Yoga for strength routines at the weekend and yesterday morning.

Messed up the hold on the third set of bench and everything went slightly awry. Reps upped a smidgen on the remaining lifts. Crunches were not good.

Next session will be Saturday or Sunday morning.

Rain has given way to clear blue skies. Had thought of going rto Glasgow for the day, but instead am going to catch up on stuff I didn't do last week; oh and make some curried butternut squash soup for lunch 

Hope everyone is having a good week and managing to avoid all the bugs doing the 'rounds


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 16th Jan*
> 
> *Basic Workout Week Four, Day One*
> 
> ...


 Hope you feel better soon mate

I am back to doing Sun Salutations in the mornings and I shall be going to my first yoga class of the year tonight, better yet Mrs BB is coming with me. :bounce:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Gershwin, I really hope youfeel better soon. It's just awful being under the weather. I just about got my cold over with and this is a month later! Eeuuwwww.

yoursoupsoundslovely. I made pea soup tonight, but have squash and carrot soup on the menu for tomorrow night. X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, just into wish you happy weekend Gresh, have you kicked that cold out yet? Sending t'internet hugs...xx

i just made this....just hadaslicewith butter bean soup....mmmmmm

View attachment 167705


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey mate.

Very quiet in here. I hope your over your cold and are OK


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey mate.
> 
> Very quiet in here. I hope your over your cold and are OK


 Yes, I was thinking this myself. Sending hugs over the internet dear Gresh...xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just into wish you happy weekend Gresh, have you kicked that cold out yet? Sending t'internet hugs...xx
> 
> i just made this....just hadaslicewith butter bean soup....mmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 167705


 Ooh lovely! I've been using my bread maker recently , but have a yen for something rustic so may make a loaf from scratch... 



BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey mate.
> 
> Very quiet in here. I hope your over your cold and are OK





Flubs said:


> Yes, I was thinking this myself. Sending hugs over the internet dear Gresh...xx


 Hello ... Laptop died and is now buried, then life got in the way, but am now catching up!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you feel better soon mate
> 
> I am back to doing Sun Salutations in the mornings and I shall be going to my first yoga class of the year tonight, better yet Mrs BB is coming with me. :bounce:


 Yey! I am back to class one evening a week, and do two practices at home on my days off alternating with gym work ... find yoga hugely beneficial for balance and strength..



Flubs said:


> Hey Gershwin, I really hope youfeel better soon. It's just awful being under the weather. I just about got my cold over with and this is a month later! Eeuuwwww.
> 
> yoursoupsoundslovely. I made pea soup tonight, but have squash and carrot soup on the menu for tomorrow night. X


 mmm the full force lasted approx 48 hours and then lingered for almost a week afterwards


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 20th January 2019*

*Basic Workout Week Four - Day Two*

*Chins:- *4x10

*Incline Bench*:- 10x30 10x35 10x37.5 9x40

*Calf Raises:*- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Preacher Curls:*- 12x25 12x30 12x32.5 12x35

*Lying Leg Curls*:- 12x20 12x22.5 12x25 12x27.5

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x20

*Notes:-* and at this point my laptop died ... completely kaput .. a dead parrot of a laptop that refused resurrection in any way shape or form.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*wednesday 23rd January*

*Basic Workout Week Four Day Three*

*Chins/Pullups alternate:-* 4x10

*Walking Lunges :-* 12x13.6 12x18.6 12x23.6

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x10 15x15 15x17.5 plus bar

*Narrow Grip Bench:-* 10x30 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 plus bar

*Deads*:- 10x30 10x40 8x45 10x50 plus bar

*Crunches*:- 2x20

Notes:- New laptop ordered. Have tablet and phone to keep me sane, but not for typing up workout routines


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 27th Jan*

*Basic Workout Week Five, Day One*

*Pullups/Chins alternate :-* 4x10

*Flat Bench:*- 12x30 10x35 10x40 10x42.5

*Leg Ext:*- 12x30 12x35 12x40 12x45

*Seated DB Curls*:- 12x9.6 10x11.8 12x9.6 10x11.8

*Flyes*:- 12x6.8 12x9.6 20x11.8 12x9.6

*Crunches*:- 2x20

Notes:- New laptop arrived but not set up.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 3rd January 2019*

*Basic Workout Week Five - Day Two*

*Chins:- *4x10

*Incline Bench*:- 10x30 10x35 10x37.5 9x40

*Calf Raises:*- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Preacher Curls:*- 12x30 12x32.5 12x35 12x37.5

*Lying Leg Curls*:- 12x20 10x22.5 12x25 12x27.5

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x20

*Notes*:- Gap in training due to redecorating the lounge, though have completed Yoga for strength practices last week and again yesterday and today.

Next weights session scheduled for this coming Sunday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear your ok mate. Did you loose anything important when the PC died or unlike me, did you remember back up regularly?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad to hear your ok mate. Did you loose anything important when the PC died or unlike me, did you remember back up regularly?


 No, thankfully everything gets automatically backed up to the 'Cloud'


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 10th February 2019*

*Basic Workout Week Five Day Three*

*Chins/Pullups alternate:-* 4x10

*Walking Lunges :-* 12x13.6 12x18.6 12x23.6

*Skull Crushers*:- 15x10 15x15 15x17.5 plus bar

*Narrow Grip Bench:-* 10x30 10x32.5 10x35 10x40 10x45 plus bar

*Deads*:- 10x30 10x35 8x40 10x45 plus bar

*Crunches*:- 2x20

Notes:- Last Sunday's session,


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 16th February*

*Basic Workout Week Six Day One*

*Pullups/Chins alternate :-* 4x10

*Flat Bench:*- 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 10x40

*Leg Ext:*- 12x30 12x35 12x40 12x45

*Seated DB Curls*:- 12x9.6 10x11.8 12x9.6 12x11.8

*Flyes*:- 12x6.8 12x9.6 12x11.8 12x9.6

*Crunches*:- 2x30

*Notes:- *After a busy week covering colleague holiday at work which meant going in five days and also going down with a cold, now have the weekend to relax and catch up with stuff. Going to see a friend's new puppy tomorrow morning and might do some much needed baking ... supposed to be quite fine too so might get out into the garden to do some much needed tidying up!

Next session will be either Tuesday or Wednesday

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 16th February*
> 
> *Basic Workout Week Six Day One*
> 
> ...


 Let me share the advice my mum gave me;

Even if he has a puppy dog don't go alone, and if he offers you a shinny shilling and a Sharps toffee..... run.

:lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 20th February 2019*

*Basic Workout Week Six - Day Two*

*Chins:- *4x10

*Incline Bench*:- 10x30 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5

*Calf Raises:*- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Preacher Curls:*- 12x30 12x32.5 12x35 12x37.5

*Lying Leg Curls*:- 12x20 12x22.5 12x25 12x27.5

*Crunches*:- 2x20

*Notes :- * Puppy was sweeet; they've called him Sidney; and joins Tomas, Cassie, and Jinny... all Whippets ... lovely temperaments , and no I wasn't offered a toffee, though I did have two cups of coffee 

Horribly wet this morning, so had a nice lay in . Getting near nibido injection time and starting to feel the effects of low test levels, injection scheduled for next Monday afternoon...

Nothing hugely planned for today; expecting a parcel delivery and need to do some shopping .

Next session will be probably be Sunday

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 24th February 2019*

*Basic Workout Week Six Day Three*

*Chins/Pullups alternate:-* 4x10

*Walking Lunges :-* 12x13.6 12x18.6 12x23.6

*Skull Crushers*:- 10x10 10x15 12x17.5 plus bar

*Narrow Grip Bench:-* 10x30 10x32.5 10x35 10x437.5 plus bar

*Deads*:- 10x30 10x35 10x40 12x45 plus bar

*Crunches*:- 2x20

Notes:- Lovely warm spring morning here, so will be getting out into the garden later. Will adjust the weights on the deads next time. Lunges always hit the spot.

Hopefully next session will be Tuesday morning; am having to work Wednesday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 26th February*

*Basic Workout Week Six Day Three*

*Pullups/Chins alternate :-* 4x10

*Flat Bench:*- 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 10x40

*Leg Ext:*- 12x32.5 12x35 12x37.5 12x40

*Seated DB Curls*:- 12x9.6 10x11.8 12x9.6 12x11.8

*Flyes*:- 12x6.8 10x9.6 12x11.8 12x9.6

*Crunches*:- 2x30

Notes:- Appear to have messed up the journal entries on here as they don't match my notebook, so it looks as if I've repeated day one of week six, whereas my notebook says otherwise...

Anyway decent session, and a lovely morning with a touch of frost, once that has lifted will be out in the garden. for a couple of hours. Off to Yoga tonight and working tomorrow. Am likely to be going to Glasgow for the day on Saturday so the next session will be on Sunday.

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Basic Workout Week Seven - Day One*

*Chins/Pullups:- *4x10

*Incline Bench*:- 10x30 10x32.5 10x35 9x37.5

*Calf Raises:*- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Preacher Curls:*- 12x30 12x32.5 10x35 10x37.5

*Lying Leg Curls*:- 10x22.5 10x25 10x27.5 10x30

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x20

*Notes :- * Long but very pleasant day in Glasgow yesterday, and we seem to have missed the worst of Storm whoever, though it was a bit windy last night.... bit of a mixed session this morning , not quite reaching previous rep/weight combos.

Next session will probably be Wednesday with a yoga session on Tuesday.

Looks quite decent outside at the moment though rain is forecast. Chores then chillout day today

Hope everyone is having a good weekend ....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello dear Gresh, just checking in to say hello.....things chugging away as norm I see.

i usedtogo to Glasgow on weekends when I was stationed in Scotland. It was fun and I stayed with the family of one of my colleagues as I didn't have one of my own. I've got some great memories of those times... take care mister x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello dear Gresh, just checking in to say hello.....things chugging away as norm I see.
> 
> i usedtogo to Glasgow on weekends when I was stationed in Scotland. It was fun and I stayed with the family of one of my colleagues as I didn't have one of my own. I've got some great memories of those times... take care mister x


 Love Glasgow, but it was a long day, leaving at 8:15 and getting back at 19:45... went to an exhibition at the SEC which was fun until it got so crowded we couldn't move; then spent the rest of the day eating cake and drinking coffee in town! At least the outbound train from Dumfries was one of the refurbished ones ... the one back though was a souped up cattle truck :mellow:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Weds 6th March 2019*

*Basic Workout Week Sieven Day Two*

*Chins/Pullups alternate:-* 4x10

*Walking Lunges :-* 12x18.6 12x23.6 12x28.6

*Skull Crushers*:- 10x10 12x15 12x17.5 plus bar

*Narrow Grip Bench:-* 10x30 10x32.5 12x35 12x37.5 plus bar

*Deads*:- 10x30 10x35 12x40 12x45 plus bar

Notes:- Forgot the crunches, but had a good yoga class yesterday evening and a home practice in the morning so don't feel too guilty. Upped the lunges and increased reps a little on some of the other exercises.

Next session will be Sunday.

Cat has a vets appointment this afternoon; sadly time for a difficult discussion as to her state of health and continuing treatment.

other than that it's raining ....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Greshie. Just a quick hello.

Hopefully I'll be back on the forum with something approaching regularity from this point so looking forward to catching up with your adventures.

All the best.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 10th March*

*Basic Workout Week Seven Day Three*

*Pullups/Chins alternate :-* 4x10

*Flat Bench:*- 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 10x40

*Leg Ext:*- 12x32.5 12x35 12x37.5 12x40

*Seated DB Curls*:- 12x9.6 10x11.8 12x9.6 12x11.8

*Flyes*:- 12x6.8 10x9.6 10x11.8 12x9.6

*Crunches*:- 2x20

Notes:- Hosted a lovely lunch yesterday , which my visitors appeared to enjoy; very little remains, though I do have a good helping of sticky toffee pudding for tonight !  .

Sadly on Wednesday, my old cat took her last trip to the vets; it was a very difficult decision, but with hyper thyroid issues, and progressive liver and kidney disease, it was apparent in these last few weeks that she was in discomfort. I also hadn't realised how stressed I had been until I got home afterwards, a horrible empty house but a weight had been lifted.

Anyway this morning's session hit the spot , although no records were broken; but then that isn't the aim!

Nest session due Wednesday.

Miserable day here , sleet earlier. Gonna finish tidying from yesterday and then get stuff on Ebay ...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 10th March*
> 
> *Basic Workout Week Seven Day Three*
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that mate. Our cat has been missing for the past week. He is like my youngest daughters surrogate baby and the lengths she has gone to to try and ensure his safe return have amazed even me.

I didn't even know that you can now employ a missing pet search team equipped with infrared cameras and everything you can think of to come and do a search. https://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Our cat has been missing for the past week. He is like my youngest daughters surrogate baby and the lengths she has gone to to try and ensure his safe return have amazed even me.
> 
> I didn't even know that you can now employ a missing pet search team equipped with infrared cameras and everything you can think of to come and do a search. https://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/


 Oh, I hope he turns up safe and sound, pets become family .... mine were micro chipped though they were basically house cats, only allowed out under my supervision...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Basic Workout Week Eight - Day One*

*Chins/Pullups:- *4x10

*Incline Bench*:- 10x30 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5

*Calf Raises:*- 50x23.6 50x33.6

*Preacher Curls:*- 12x30 12x32.5 12x35 12x37.5

*Lying Leg Curls*:- 12x22.5 12x25 12x27.5 10x30

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 3x20

*Notes:- * Always feel energised the morning after a yoga class, and this morning's session was good, squeezing a few more reps from some of the exercises; not worried about chasing weights. Next session will probably be Sunday

Funny morning, alternately cloudy and sunny with a few spots of rain and some wind; however not as bad as the last few days. This morning will be spent doing admin stuff and then later this afternoon may be catching up with a pal for coffee and cake.

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Sunday Gresh, sorry to hear about puss, but it's best for them to go if they are so poorly. Hope you are okay. I tried a yoga class last week, didn't like it. I can't relax enough and I'm not very supple at the moment, but.......I did look up some YouTube yoga stuff so going to try it in my own gaff and see if I can limber up a bit. You inspired me to have a go.....we will see how it goes, I'm a bit impatient with this sort of thing.

take care you xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy Sunday Gresh, sorry to hear about puss, but it's best for them to go if they are so poorly. Hope you are okay. I tried a yoga class last week, didn't like it. I can't relax enough and I'm not very supple at the moment, but.......I did look up some YouTube yoga stuff so going to try it in my own gaff and see if I can limber up a bit. You inspired me to have a go.....we will see how it goes, I'm a bit impatient with this sort of thing.
> 
> take care you xx


 Ah you definitely need to do yoga then, it teaches you patience, and clears your mind. It also is very good for balance, which is very important for us 'more mature' persons and of course helps with posture and range of movement... again all hugely important as we get older... there is a wonderful Facebook clip of a lady in her 90's who still does yoga daily.... I'm hoping to carry on with weights and yoga well into my dotage


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 17th March 2019*

*Basic Workout Week 8 Day Two*

*Chins/Pullups alternate:-* 4x10

*Walking Lunges :-* 12x18.6 12x23.6 12x28.6

*Skull Crushers*:- 12x10 12x15 12x17.5 plus bar

*Narrow Grip Bench:-* 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 10x40 plus bar

*Deads*:- 12x30 10x35 10x40 12x45 plus bar

*Crunches*:- 2x20

Notes:- We were supposed to have snow, but I'm not complaining waking up to a cold but sunny morning, though I notice it's becoming overcast now. Decent session this morning.

yesterday did a Yoga for Strength session.

Next session will be Wednesday.

Now in week eight, it's coming time for a change, am thinking of either going back to Rippetoe Starting Strength (it popped up in a feed somewhere and jogged my memory) or might do a 5/3/1 program ...

Bit of a lazy day today .... it's a bit chilly to do any gardening, though I planted tomato seeds in the heated incubator in the greenhouse yesterday morning and also potted up a chocolate cosmos and Bishop of Llandaff Dahlia .... need to shift plants around outside but want the weather a little warmer. ...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 20th March*

*Basic Workout Week Eight Day Three*

*Pullups/Chins alternate :-* 4x10

*Flat Bench:*- 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 10x40

*Leg Ext:*- 12x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 10x40

*Seated DB Curls*:- 12x9.6 10x11.8 12x9.6 10x11.8

*Flyes*:- 12x6.8 10x9.6 12x11.8 12x9.6

*Crunches/Bicycles*:- 1x20 / 1x30

*Notes:- *

*Sunday 10th March*

*Basic Workout Week Seven Day Three*

*Pullups/Chins alternate :-* 4x10

*Flat Bench:*- 10x32.5 10x35 10x37.5 10x40

*Leg Ext:*- 12x32.5 12x35 12x37.5 12x40

*Seated DB Curls*:- 12x9.6 10x11.8 12x9.6 12x11.8

*Flyes*:- 12x6.8 10x9.6 10x11.8 12x9.6

*Crunches/Bicycles*: - 1x20 1x30

*Notes *This is the last workout until next week as I'm away down south over the weekend visiting my elderly Aunt who has recently been admitted to a care home after a fall. This has made me focus on two resolutions; the first, at some point in the next ten years I'll have the bath taken out and replaced with a walk in shower, the second is that I shall continue to weight train and practice yoga for as long as possible, the former helps with bone density and muscle retention, the latter helps with flexibility and balance. My Aunt (who will be 96 in May) began to be unsteady on her feet, thus the fall. My dad (her brother) will be 93 at the end of this month and still keeps very active, walking to the shops, and doing his garden etc... so am hoping I take after him!

Over the next week I shall also decide how to move forward with my weight training regime. Will be doing a lot of googling!

Mild day here though overcast, I might sow a few more seeds in the greenhouse, or if it stays dry I have some supports to drill into the wall to support the wisteria .....

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Tuesday 2nd April 2019*

*Day One of a Bit Of A Change *

*Pullups/Chins* 4x10 (alternate)

*Squats* :- 5x30 5x35 5x40 plus bar

*Bench:*- 5x35 5x40 5x45

*Deads:*- [email protected]

*Preachers:*- 10x30 5x40 5x42.5

*Notes *Took the whole of last week off training; flying visit down south to see my Aunt who seems to be doing well considering the upheaval she's had since Christmas, and caught up with my cousin and her new husband in the evening which was good. Journeys both ways were long but the weather was fine and the traffic light which made driving a pleasure. Then spent a day in Carlisle with friends and an evening in Glasgow with other friends ., so the week went very quickly, and then on Saturday afternoon a new four legged companion appeared; a rehome Whippet by the name of Toby... he's settling in well and means I am now out every day dog walking, which adds to the exercise routine ....

And mulling over what to do next I've ended up mixing some of the basic Starting Strength lifts with ancillaries ... of which this morning's short session was a taster.

Lifts are light, especially squats which those of you with good recall know I can't do properly, but even so they certainly hit a spot ... The core for Starting Strength are Squats, Bench , Deads interchanged with Press ... I'm rubbish at Pressing too as my left shoulder fails , but the lifts will only be light ... anyway it's good to have a change and mix things up a bit.

Will probably go shopping this afternoon and then Yoga this evening ...

Next session will be either Saturday or Sunday

Hope you all have a good week !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I enjoyed starting strength. I don't know how close to the original program you plan to stay, and I haven't run it for about 3 years now but I do remember that training the two workout, 3 day split means that you train the same body parts once or twice a week and the weight increments though small do add up fast. You'll be glad you started light in a couple of months time :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 7th April 2019*

*Day Two of a Bit Of A Change*

*Pullups/Chins* 4x10 (alternate)

*Squats* :- 5x35 5x40 5x plus bar

*Inc Bench:*- 5x32.5 5x37.5 5x 5x42.5 plus bar

*Deads:*- [email protected]

*Preachers:*- Flyes:- 10.6.8 10x9.3 10.11.8

Notes:- Didn't have time to enter last Sunday's session; my laptop decided to do a major upgrade which has resulted in al;l sorts of stuff having to be set up again.

No training during the week since I was covering co-worker holiday, though I have taken Toby Whippet out for a walk after work each day ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Saturday 13th April 2019*

*Day Three of a Bit Of A Change*

*Pullups/chins* :- 4x10

*Leg Extensions*:- 10x30 10x35 10x40 10x45

*Lunges*:- 12x13.6 12x18.6 12x23.6

*Flyes:*- 10x6.8 10x9.3 10x11.8

*Bench:*- 5x30 5x35 5x40 5x45

*Notes:-* Bit of an assistance session with stuff I like doing., Bench was an afterthought. Followed with walking the dog!

Next session will either be Tuesday or Wednesday, with a yoga practice tomorrow morning.

Not sure what I'm going to do today, it was lovely in the sunshine walking the dog, but out of the sun there is a chill factor which puts me off doing very much in the garden...

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gresh, wishing you a lovely Easter weekend and tummy tickles for your new lodger :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*16th April 2019*

*Week Two Day One of a Bit Of A Change *

*Pullups/Chins* 4x10 (alternate)

*Squats* :- 5x35 5x40 5x45 plus bar

*Bench:*- 5x32.5 5x35 5x437.5

*Deads:*- [email protected]

*Preachers:*- 5x30 5x35 5x40 5x45

Notes :- Session from last Tuesday, upped deads and squats, downed bench a little.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 20th April 2019*

*Week Two Day Two of a Bit Of A Change*

*Pullups/Chins* 4x10 (alternate)

*Squats* :- 5x37.5 5x42.5 5x47.5 plus bar

*Inc Bench:*- 5x30 5x35 5x 5x40 plus bar

*Deads:*- [email protected]

Flyes:- 10.6.8 10x9.3 10.11.8

Notes:- Decent session, upped Deads and squats again. Been lovely weather here over Easter ... Got into the garden for a bit and walked the dog, though I've realised he doesn't like the heat too much!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wednesday 24th April 2019*

*Week Two Day Three of a Bit Of A Change*

*Pullups/chins* :- 4x10

*Leg Extensions*:- 10x30 10x35 10x40 10x45

*Lunges*:- 12x18.6 12x23.6

*Flyes:*- 10x6.8 10x9.3 10x11.8

*Bench:*- 10x30 10x35 10x40 8x45

*Notes:- *Bit cooler this morning and rain is forecast for later. Another 'Assistance' session, dropped one of the Lunges sets, but upped the reps on bench.

This will likely be the last weights session until w/c 6th May as I am holiday from Friday night, will do a yoga session Saturday morning, before traveling southwards. Toby will be staying in Dumfries with friends of mine who have four Whippets; Tobes has already been to visit a couple of times and we are going over again tonight for a couple of hours...

Have a job interview later tomorrow morning; but I have to be realistic, my age is now against me, we shall see!

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh, wishing you a lovely Easter weekend and tummy tickles for your new lodger :lol:


 Thank you, spent a very quiet weekend, tickled the dog  ... will upload a picture of him once I can get One Drive to update properly between my devices ....

Hope you are well and enjoying life xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Thank you, spent a very quiet weekend, tickled the dog  ... will upload a picture of him once I can get One Drive to update properly between my devices ....
> 
> Hope you are well and enjoying life xx


 Hey there Gresh. I am well thank you . Just had a few days from work and it was nice to eat brekkie in a civil manner and not have to rush around everywhere. Went to see endgame on the cinema. It was a good yarn. X


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh. I am well thank you . Just had a few days from work and it was nice to eat brekkie in a civil manner and not have to rush around everywhere. Went to see endgame on the cinema. It was a good yarn. X


 Did you like it?

I went with my daughter the day it came out as we didn't want the run across any internet spoilers :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did you like it?
> 
> I went with my daughter the day it came out as we didn't want the run across any internet spoilers :thumb


 I did enjoy it but a little jumpy at the outset.The Marvel films are a good yarn. I don't take them seriously, and......'fraid to say I cried when dickhead died at the end...lol. I wasn't keen on him. The ones I love the most are guardians of the galaxy films, ohmigawwwwd they actually make me laugh like hell, luv 'em. What did you and daughter think?

ps. Sorry dearest Gershwin for hijack.....blame BB...he's bigger than me.. :whistling:  ...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> I did enjoy it but a little jumpy at the outset.The Marvel films are a good yarn. I don't take them seriously, and......'fraid to say I cried when dickhead died at the end...lol. I wasn't keen on him. The ones I love the most are guardians of the galaxy films, ohmigawwwwd they actually make me laugh like hell, luv 'em. What did you and daughter think?
> 
> ps. Sorry dearest Gershwin for hijack.....blame BB...he's bigger than me.. :whistling:  ...


 we liked and disliked different things.

All in all a good film and some stuff you knew was coming and yes they did the end death very well. There where still a surprise or two in it for me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*May 8th 2019*

*Week Three Day One of a Bit Of A Change *

*Pullups/Chins* 4x10 (alternate)

*Squats* :- 5x40 5x42.5 5x45 plus bar

*Bench:*- 5x37.5 5x40 5x42.5

*Deads:*- [email protected]

*Flyes:*- 10x6.8 10x9.3 10x11.8

Notes:- Last Tuesday's workout... where does the time go?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 12th May 2019*

*Week Three Day Two of a Bit Of A Change*

*Pullups/Chins* 4x10 (alternate)

*Squats* :- 5x42.5 5x45 5x47.5 plus bar

*Bench:*- 5x37.5 5x40 5x 5x42.5 plus bar

*Deads:*- [email protected]

*Preachers :* 5x30 5x35 5x40 5x42.5

Notes:- Beautiful morning here, short weights session followed by walking the dog (or the dog walking me lol) Out to lunch in a while.

Nextr session will be Tuesday or Wednesaday

Hope everyone is enjoying the fine weather...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gresh, hope you had a nice lunch. I bet you needed it after taking the.....I mean the dog taking you for a walk.. :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hellooooooooo........it's been awhile, hope you are ok Ian? Beeeeeg hugs...x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Soooooo........still hoping you are ok and sunningyourself somewhere nice..xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh, hope you had a nice lunch. I bet you needed it after taking the.....I mean the dog taking you for a walk.. :lol:


 oh yes ... deffo the dog taking me for a walk lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sunday 9th June

A Bit of a Change After A Bit of A Gap !!

Pullups/Chins 4x10

Bench 5x40 5x42.5 5x45 plus bar

Leg Extensions:- 5x30 5x35 5x40

Preachers:- 5x30 5x35 5x40

Flyes:- 10x6.8 10x9.3 10x11.8

Notes:- First time training in several weeks, Toby has disrupted my usual day off routine because I normally take him for a walk immediately after getting up, and by the time we are back, I need a quick coffee and toast fix before getting straight on with the day. Also have been very busy doing 'life' stuff which has meant I've been focusing on other stuff. However these last few days I've begun to miss the albeit very simple workouts and lifts I now do, so this evening I was up in the loft room, and decided to do a quick session, inappropriately dressed in jeans and Tee mind lol, and must say I feel energised for doing so!

Here's Toby in the back garden a few weeks ago ....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awwweeeee.....lovely.... :thumb

as for you...you don't wriiiiiiite, you don't calllllllll......humph.....I was proper worried for you.... :mellow: .......

life does get in the way at times. It's good to step back for a bit. I made a baked potato and melted cheese for tea today and my stomach is protesting...full up.....may have to sleep sitting up a bit, hurrrrhurrr....glad u r ok dear Gershwin x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, just dropping by. Xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

You've not posted for a while.

Hope your well mate, and just busy doing life stuff


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You've not posted for a while.
> 
> Hope your well mate, and just busy doing life stuff


 Yes, this. Sending hugs Gresh xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just dropping by. Xx





BestBefore1989 said:


> You've not posted for a while.
> 
> Hope your well mate, and just busy doing life stuff


 Hello both, yes I'm fine ta ... busy with other stuff at the moment, but got my ass into gear this morning and did a quick workout ..  Hope all is well with you !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sunday 28th July*

*Quickie workout*

Pullups/Chins:- 4x10

Bench:- 5x40 5x42.5 5x45

Leg Ext:- 8x30 5x35 5x40

Preachers:- 10x30 8x35 6x40

Flyes:- 10x6.8 8x9.3 8x11.8

Notes:- It's been a while with all sorts of stuff going on, but recently been feeling the need to get back doing something. During this latest period of hot weather have been walking Toby in the evening, so he no longer expects to be walked first thing, or immediately after I return from work (mind he's been lurking by the front door as I sit here eating toast and typing this lol) So anyway this morning I resolved to lift some weights, and absence from doing anything really shows! Bench I found particularly heavy going. Anyway it got the heart pumping and I feel better for the session.

I don't really cope with this weather; for the first time in years I've come down with hay fever, and I tend to keep out of the sun, though today is even worse; overcast and muggy, despite all the rain we had yesterday.

Am focusing in getting back into a routine, so the next session should either be Tuesday or Wednesday (fingers crossed)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Gresh, sending hugs over the internet. X


----------

